#ubuntu-za 2010-11-18
<nuvimob> hi peeps, is there a skype-irc gateway somewhere?
<superfly> nuvimob: I doubt it
<drubin> nuvolari: http://vmiklos.hu/project/bitlbee-skype/ 
<corrie206> hallo hallo, whats this then?? :)
<Maaz> corrie206: By the way, zerlgi on freenode told me "tell corrie206 Life's unfair - but root password helps!" 23 minutes and 45 seconds ago
<corrie206> thank you Maaz 
<nuvolari> drubin: thanks!
<drubin> nuvolari: Not sure if it works and you need the skype daemon running... (same with pidgin(
<nuvolari> drubin: hmm, I see ya. A bit of a bummer though
<drubin> nuvolari: it is against their tos to connect directly to their servers AFAIK
<drubin> fring kinda got into trouble.. but that could have been the ads or soemthing
<superfly> they have an encrypted proprietary protocol for a reason: so that no one else can get on their network and make use of their services
<drubin> and here I thought it was because they were nice.
<superfly> hahaha
<Kilos> night all. sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-19
 * nlsthzn lurks in semi-silence
<nlsthzn> well, my penultimate night shift is now coming to a close... have a good one all and catch you later :)
<Kilos> morning superfly and anyone else awake
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<nlsthzn> morning all :D
<nlsthzn> ... or I should say night all... just about on my way to bed
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep well
<nlsthzn> :) thanks 
<sakhi> mooning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<oomkoos> good morning people 
<superfly> morning oomkoos
<Kilos> morning oomkoos 
<oomkoos> hi superfly, Kilos. How y'all today?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> and you already said good morning so things must be fine there too
<oomkoos> well it is indeed Friday so there is no reason it shouldn't be g-g-goood! :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gotta work on the stuttering
<Kilos> hehe
<oomkoos> lol i'll see if I can find an eHow hehe
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons vanaand
<Maaz> Enigiets met pap en sous Kilos Ek is gelukig met mikro organismes van die internet
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks you my buddy
<Maaz> Kilos: np
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> Maaz, hoe gaan dit
<Maaz> Baie goed dankie Kilos  Werk net hard met julle wat pla die hele tyd
<nlsthzn> Hi all
<inetpro> superfly: http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2010/11/como-cambiar-de-cancion-en-un-n900.html
<superfly> inetpro: thanks... though I don't have headphones with those buttons
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<inetpro> ok
<nlsthzn> superfly: hello, you guys still on your epic n900 missions?
<superfly> nlsthzn: mission? what mission? I'm just enjoying using it
<superfly> OpenArea on my N900 takes a little getting used to, but still lots of fun to play :-D
<nlsthzn> superfly: basically what I mean :)
<nlsthzn> seems it doesn't matter what colour ubuntu chooses it is wrong http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/community_posts/bizarre_cathedral_87
<Kilos> night all
<superfly> fp
<nlsthzn> ?
<wedwo-> finished pap
<nlsthzn> lekka
 * nlsthzn lurks
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-20
<nlsthzn> catch you all later *waves*
<Kilos> Morning all
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn howzit
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Good good and there?
<Kilos> fine ty
<Kilos> nlsthzn, if you get the energy some time here is an offer from blender. 
<Kilos> http://cts.vresp.com/c/?CDEarthLLC/0ed7c9c02b/4b8c24c41e/c4fb9b38b8
<Kilos> i havent looked whats involved
<Kilos> im getting tuterage every evening
<nlsthzn> cool, will have a look... so your skills improving?
<Kilos> lol i forget what i learned the day before but so far its an awesome program
<Kilos> i hear they made a movie called Sintel with it
<nlsthzn> sintel is awesome... also check out elephant dream and also big bunnies day out (or something like that)
<nlsthzn> the link you sent re-directs me here http://www.cdearth.com/ ??
<Kilos> i cant see movies on here
<Kilos> yes i got it from blender with a offer of free cds
<Kilos> i think the cds are add ons for windows users
<nlsthzn> oh, ok... where is here that you are movie-less?
<Kilos> on my pc
<Kilos> too slow and data min
<Kilos> cant stream music even
<Kilos> comes in bits and pieces
<nlsthzn> ah... that was my bane in SA... lack of cap... very spoiled with no cap
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> irony is the UAE is by far the most expensive in telecommunications in this part of the world, and I get 8mbps line, no cap for +-R600.00 a month if I convert, which you shouldn't so it is actually closer to R300... and the people here moan... in india you can get twice that speed for a quarter of the price
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> we ripped of something terrible here
<nlsthzn> too true!
 * nlsthzn-away is away: Gone away for now
 * nlsthzn is back.
 * nlsthzn-away is away: Gone away for now
 * nlsthzn is back.
<nlsthzn> autoaway off, sorry for spam
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> some other channels the people where not lolling :(
<Kilos> yeah they not lovable like me
 * inetpro thought he was playing with us
<inetpro> like hide and seek
<Kilos> and its nice to see others make mistakes too
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro 
<nlsthzn> crap, again :/
<inetpro> Kilos: hi :-)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: just stay in the room and we won't notice when you are gone
<Kilos> i have tackled a major job inetpro  made for geeks and kids
<Kilos> blender
<Kilos> get lessons daily in the late avy
<inetpro> Kilos: nice
<Kilos> no man its hard work
<Kilos> but what a great program
<inetpro> Kilos: you can do it
<Kilos> i hope so just its taking long to remember all the hotkeys and what they do
<Kilos> whole new venture for me
<inetpro> Kilos: sounds like fun
<Kilos> yeah baie lekker
<Kilos> you got ability to watch movies online look at Sintel
<Kilos> it was made with blender
<Kilos> maybe from work better
<Kilos> i dunno how big it is
<nlsthzn> Kilos: the movie is only about 15 min long, but the HD version is big (but worth it)
<Kilos> ah ty. 
<Kilos> will see if i can get someone to download it for me some time
<nlsthzn> I can... but getting it to SA is the issue... in fact should not be to much of an issue... I could do some major downloading and burning if you peeps are interested ;)
<Kilos> its the postage thats expensive lad
<nlsthzn> don't know... but my daughter is coming to visit in December, going back to SA in January... so who needs postage ;)
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell kilos postage not a problem, will have somebody goign to sa in january
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto
<Kilos> sorry msn made pidgin sick and pc hung
<nlsthzn> :/ I wonder, I told Maaz to tell kilos something, but i see your nick is Kilos so I guess that isn't going to work 
<Kilos> i got it ty
<Kilos> it works
<nlsthzn> lol, k cool
<Kilos> only he gives me weather updates in private
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, where in sa are they going to
<nlsthzn> joburg... but once is SA postage should not be an issue
<Kilos> whats the movie about\
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i dont watch many animated movies
<Kilos> im to old
<Kilos> or stupid
<nlsthzn> it is more a proof of concept really... pushing the boundries of what can be done with free software... it is about a girl and a dragon... most people cry at the end...
<Kilos> oh. might be good to see then
<Kilos> will be grateful for a copy ty
<nlsthzn> ... well... think of anything big on the net that needs downloading and let me know before Jan and I can get it on disc ...
<nlsthzn> or on a cheap USB 
<Kilos> thanks will do
<Kilos> how about the whole of microsucks then i can bury them
<nlsthzn> don't know about that...
<Kilos> yeah the rest of the world will collapse
<Kilos> give old bill his dues. hes done a great job of controlling everything just about
<nlsthzn> he saw a gap and took it...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons vanaand
<Maaz> Enigiets met pap en sous Kilos Ek is gelukig met mikro organismes van die internet
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> I despise KDE... I suspect I will be going back to gnome very quickly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gonna make some friends and lose some
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i tried it and couldnt even get online
<Kilos> gnome is friendly to me
<Kilos> but then , so are the kde users
<nlsthzn> ... my problem at the moment, the network manager not working for me, so I am told try the plasmoid... just installed it AFAIK but I can't find it :/
<Kilos> yeah ask inetpro or superfly 
<Kilos> they have worked it all out i think
<nlsthzn> hmmm.... wonder if it works the same in openSuSE than Ubuntu...?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> did you ask maaz to google it for you
<Kilos> there must be info already up there inna sky
<nlsthzn> lol, been googling and IRC ing a bit... 
<Kilos> what do you actually google for
<Kilos> i dunno what to google for a prob like that
<Kilos> or is it a prob in your area
<nlsthzn> ... first tried figuring out way network manager not working, get the short answer" it sucks"...
<nlsthzn> they say use the plasmoid...
<nlsthzn> final find one I think is the right one...
<nlsthzn> install
<nlsthzn> now I don't know how to run/see it :/ (I lack KDE skills)... I thought it would be a widget... but it isn't there
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> inetpro, coooo weeee
<Kilos> they all weekend off
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to run kubuntu network manager
<Maaz> Kilos: "VPNClient - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient :: "NetworkManager - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager :: "[kubuntu] wpa_supplicant options and NetworkManager - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763422 :: "Kubuntu 9.10: Stable, Social and Beautiful | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release :: "PySnippet: Network man
<Kilos> i dunno if that will help
<nlsthzn> Kilos: thx for the assistance :)
<Kilos> did it help?
 * Kilos shocked
<nlsthzn> no
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> not yet anywat
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> *anyway
<Kilos> sorry
<nlsthzn> no prob, I switched distro and DE... silly I was
<Kilos> i am sure the fly or the pro will be able to help
<nlsthzn> no prob
<Kilos> they both kde lovers
<nlsthzn> it isn't just KDE, the way it looks etc. the apps too... don't like :/
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> me going to do a windows thing and reboot :p just because maybe :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-21
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly you all well?
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> good
<nlsthzn> morning all... just had an awesome success with linux, printer/scanner just plugged in and it auto-detected and just works, still stunned :D
<MPD> what brand?
<nlsthzn> MPD: Oh an HP (Photosmart)
<MPD> HP yeah
<MPD> I like them
<MPD> my printer also just works
<MPD> run hpsetup and click a few buttons
<drubin> tumbleweed: Should we file a bug against python-apt to add the SA repo's?
<drubin> ftp.wa  and sun.ac.za (though I see this as being a silly idea)
<drubin> ok sun.ac.za is there already
<drubin> Maaz: ubuntumirrors
<Maaz> drubin: *blink*
<drubin> Maaz: ubuntu mirrors
<Maaz> drubin: ubuntu mirrors are http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/, http://ubuntu.saix.net/, http://mirror.is.co.za/, http://ftp.wa.co.za/, http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/
 * drubin is starting to think registering wa's mirror was a bad idea ;/
<nlsthzn> MPD__: sorry for crashing out earlier... yup, even got an HP control centre like windows... that all standard without installing anything extra
<maiatoday> corrie206: inetpro ubuntu hour in pretoria, the streetlevel shop is closed but there is a vida if you just go up the stairs
<drubin> maiatoday: Did any one else say they were comming?
<maiatoday> 3 people, I sent them email and mailed the list.
<maiatoday> I'll go down to the closed shop at 4 ust incase
<maiatoday> jay first person is here
<drubin> maiatoday: ;) glad now I am out
<maiatoday> well anybody who is not having a sunday afternoon nap and who is in the brooklyn area, we are at the vida in the design square
 * nlsthzn waves from far away and wishes he could be there
<drubin> superfly: ping about planet feed on ubuntu-za maia's feed seems very very wonky
<superfly> drubin: yes, it is. it's blogger's fault
<superfly> blogger/blogspot.com
<drubin> superfly: It doesn't seem to be ;/ looking at the rss feed
<drubin> http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
<drubin> in there it is correct but on our list it seems funky 
<superfly> drubin: perhaps blogpost has fixed their feed
<drubin> maybe.... but it has happened a few times before.
<drubin> with a few peoples feeds.
<drubin> ok only really maia's
<superfly> drubin: what's the problem currently, the links seem to be fine?
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> they were a moment ago
<drubin> superfly: Ubuntu Hour in Pretoria links to http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2010/03/globaljam-poster-version-21-afrikaans.html
<drubin> see something is kinda funky 
<drubin> all her links link to the same thing
<drubin> s/links/title links/
<superfly> fixed
<drubin> superfly: what was wrong?
<superfly> there's something funky with either the Atom feed or the aggregator module
<drubin> superfly: So what did you do?
<superfly> so I just used the RSS feed, and then cleared and re-ran the feed importer
<drubin> ye think there might be something dodgy there because she is the only one on rss I think
<drubin> Maaz: superfly ++ [Fixing blogs and feeds]
<tumbleweed> drubin: what has python-apt got to do with sa repos?
<tumbleweed> if you want sa repos in "software sources" they must be registered on LP and request "official" status
<drubin> tumbleweed: Ye I reported a bug.. and was told that. ;
<drubin> tumbleweed: data comes from /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors so I assumed it was python-apt :)
<tumbleweed> aah cool
<drubin> tumbleweed: I registered ftp.wa.co.za but now thinking I should have asked them first
<tumbleweed> hrm I think I've registered other ZA mirrors in the past
<tumbleweed> you can hand them over easily enough
<tumbleweed> yes, drop them a mail, they are relatively nice
<tumbleweed> sorry for the delay, /me is in the middle of nowhere in the karoo
<drubin> tumbleweed: No worries. do you know the WA contact?
<drubin> else I will emails morgs to ask him he seems to have set it up./
<tumbleweed> drubin: PM
<tumbleweed> I think I found him via launchpad. You sure it wasn't already registered?
<drubin> tumbleweed: No it wasn't registered.
<tumbleweed> hmm, wonder how I found him then
<drubin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.wa.co.za-archive 
<drubin> see I created it
<drubin> I will email him tomorrow asking him.
<drubin> because it is on the freezone it is awesome to have it officially listed
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> it is relatively well connected too, I swear I got > 100Mbps from it
<tumbleweed> did you add their cd mirror too?
<drubin> no.
<drubin> i kinda didn't really know what I was doing and only found the docs after I submitted it
<inetpro> eish
<drubin> inetpro: ?
 * inetpro so forgot about maia[tab]'s ubuntu hour
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> will need a cup of Maaz's coffee to get over this one
<inetpro> what's with the ubuntu-za rss feed?
<inetpro> or is it the planet?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you sir
<Maaz> inetpro: not at all
<superfly> inetpro: no, it was just maiatoday's feed that was messed up
<superfly> and subsequently fixed
<inetpro> superfly: great, thanlks
<inetpro> was wondering about it since it happened a few times now that we got the same old news again and again
 * inetpro was afk for quite some time this weekend
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-14
<nuvolari> fp
<sakhi> morning
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> good day everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
 * Kilos waves afternoon to you all
<nlsthzn> Middag :)
<superfly> morning
<nlsthzn> superfly: you still in another time-zone?
<superfly> yup
<superfly> we leave this evening, and get there on Wesnesday morning
<nlsthzn> superfly: back to SA...
<nlsthzn> ?
<superfly> ya
<nlsthzn> superfly: safe flight then... I am also back in SA the 30th :)
<superfly> cool
<superfly> permanently, or just for a visit?
<nlsthzn> Nah, just a visit (first one in two years)
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-15
<dLimit> Morning
<hlubbe1> Hello almal
<kbmonkey> hi
<andrewlsd> Hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> whats up andrewlsd 
<kbmonkey> having troubles making a live usb k/ubuntu, it just wont boot. 
<andrewlsd> from CD or USB?
<kbmonkey> from ISO :)
<kbmonkey> boot usb
<andrewlsd> suggestion. 
<andrewlsd> format the usb stick first
<andrewlsd> to make sure there are no bits of previous installer
<kbmonkey> strange thing is, the same disk boots other live distros, just not ku/ubuntu 11.04 :p
<andrewlsd> ... then try doing the usb-creator
<kbmonkey> I dont have usb-creator, I am running from a crunchbang linux install :D
<andrewlsd> ... (aside: save yourself the pain, and go straight to 11.10)
<kbmonkey> no this is for a friend, i want to setup kubuntu on his netbook. there is no CD rom drive.
<andrewlsd> ... yeah. (still. 11.10 ftw)
<andrewlsd> you can try "unetbootin"
<andrewlsd> which is a generic app
<kbmonkey> yup tried unetbootin too, doesnt detect the boot loader.
<andrewlsd> aah.
<kbmonkey> oh yes if I can get a copy of 11.10 that might work. 11.04 has issues with some usb disks
<kbmonkey> :D
<andrewlsd> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/"usbstick"
<andrewlsd> kbmonkey. Where in GP land are you
<andrewlsd> I have 11.10
<andrewlsd> (as will many glugers)
<andrewlsd> ... oops forgot this was ubuntu-za
<kbmonkey> I used dd first, then unetbootin, then tried toggling the usb bootable flags, tried different usb sticks, even ones with smaller sizes.
<andrewlsd> ... umm, still there should be many peeps that have 11.10
<kbmonkey> I'm in CT land
<andrewlsd> eish.
<andrewlsd> okay
<andrewlsd> clug
<andrewlsd> #clug on Atrum.net
<kbmonkey> I _guess_ I could just install a plain vanilla debian for him, seeing as ubuntu wont boot :p
<andrewlsd> am using arch on my netbook
<kbmonkey> just that with windows and avg and all this crud on there, it's horrific.
<kbmonkey> #! on mine :)
<andrewlsd> ... yeah (wrt windows)
<andrewlsd> ... arch + gnome3 ftw on my Atom n270 Aspire One
<andrewlsd> ... but, arch is not "noob friendly", unless noob is willing to read much at archwiki
<kbmonkey> I use openbox here
<kbmonkey> bmpanel and conky
<kbmonkey> and pytyle :) I like it
<andrewlsd> a friend of mine just installed archbang. Loves the speed. was an "easy" intro to arch.
<kbmonkey> and I recall using dd to make live usb disks without issues. just this once I'm stumped. must be murphey...
<andrewlsd> dd works for fedora's hybrid iso's
<andrewlsd> dd if=fedora.iso of=/dev/usbstick
<andrewlsd> how about copying contents of kubuntu cd to usb
<andrewlsd> on fat32
<andrewlsd> and then doing syslinux /dev/sdb1
<kbmonkey> yes I saw there is a manual way to do it
<andrewlsd> (or whatever your flash stick is called)
<kbmonkey> let me download the deps to do that now while I have net
<kbmonkey> thank andrewlsd ! i'll try that out 
<andrewlsd> btw, "usb-creator" is a python GTK or QT app. so if you have the libraries you could just download, extract and run it
<andrewlsd> cool
<kbmonkey> my repos don't have usb-creator I guess I could build the gtk source
<kbmonkey> alternatively I could install grub on the usb disk, and hack grub cfg to boot the iso directly. 
<kbmonkey> thanks for your help andrewlsd, have to shoot now, got a meeting
<andrewlsd> cool. ciao
<bakuman> another thing to remember folks, flies spread disease, so keep yours closed
<Kilos> good afternoon every one
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<nlsthzn> o/ all
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :)
<highvoltage> good day
<nlsthzn> Hi highvoltage 
<Kilos> lo highvoltage you well?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday how did the exams go?
<highvoltage> hey nlsthzn and Kilos!
<highvoltage> what's happening in ubuntu-za land? :)
<highvoltage> http://thechive.com/2011/11/14/the-story-behind-this-amazing-photo-12-photos/
<highvoltage> (oops wrong window entirely)
<Kilos> everything quiet so looks like less help is needed daily
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Shows how stable linux has become... no more need for IRC :p
<Kilos> sigh
<highvoltage> nlsthzn: I wish that was so!
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> Nah... this is to much fun isn't it?
<highvoltage> indeed :)
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> I only get a reply when I hand the dissertation in which is in feb if all goes well
<Kilos> whew thats a long wait
<Kilos> good luck girl
<maiatoday> yeah, there is a bit more work ahead
<maiatoday> ty
<Kilos> dont think you need it though
<Kilos> you do everything well
<maiatoday> :)
<Kilos> later all
<superfly> afternoon everyone
<nlsthzn> hi superfly 
<superfly> heya nlsthzn
<superfly> geographically I think I'm closer to you than anyone else...
<nlsthzn> superfly, not so sure about that :p
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'm sitting in Heathrow airport, waiting for our flight out to RSA tonight
<nlsthzn> oh ok... yes then you have to fly past me to get back home :)
<superfly> :-)
<zeref> hi guys :-)
<nlsthzn> Night
<Kilos> evening all of you
<Kilos> who is the clever one here tonight
<Kilos> i have Red Alert for windows 95 that used 16bit sound i think and tried to play it on win xp but no sound
<Kilos> can i convert every thing on the cd to 32 bit and make a new iso on cd
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-16
<Guest0233> hello
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos hi oom, I'm not sure about converting the sounds, but usually less-bit sound should work on a higher-bit sound device
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> o/ morning everyone
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<sakhi> morning
<sakhi> hi inetpro #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> sakhi: hi
<kbmonkey> mornin'
<kbmonkey> hows za doing today? been a while :]
<kbmonkey> quiet
<nlsthzn> hi all
<nuvolari> o/ nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> How are you nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> I'm good! How are you nlsthzn?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, all good
<superfly> Afternoon all.
<nlsthzn> hey superfly ... back in sa?
<superfly> Yup.
<tumbleweed> where was the fly?
<superfly> tumbleweed: AZ, visiting family
 * superfly reckons it's time for another nap
<tumbleweed> nice
<cocooncrash> Yay jet lag ;-)
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> Kilos! naand oom :>
<Kilos> naand seun
<dLimit> Greets
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<dLimit> Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> well ty dLimit  and you?
<dLimit> I'm good thanks. Guess what I got today!
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos> dLimit, tell man
<Kilos> kan guess
<Kilos> cant
<dLimit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SV-328
<nuvolari> dLimit: ubuntu? :P
<dLimit> I think you aught to remember these, Kilos 
<dLimit> lol nah nuvolari.. maybe lubuntu but I'm using bodhi now
<dLimit> Can't stand the new unity craperface 
<nuvolari> dLimit: what's unity? *cough*
<Kilos> dLimit, i cant go look, what are they?
<nuvolari> openbox ftw :D
<dLimit> Indeed nuvolari !
<dLimit> Its a 1982 pc
<dLimit> Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 486
<dLimit> and spectravideo svi with 80k ram
<Kilos> or 386
<nuvolari> wow... dLimit, does it make a good doorstop?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<dLimit> Hell no! Its a collectors item now. I collect retro consoles and pc's. I'm getting a commodore 64 next week
<nuvolari> impressive resolution... I can place a couple of 16x16 icons on screen :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 640 by 480
<nuvolari> 256x192
<nuvolari> a whopping 3.6MHz
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> dLimit, i have a 386 and a 486 lyingh in the storeroom
<Kilos> if you know someone coming to pta you can have them
<dLimit> Thanks kilos I'll keep that in mind. My first love was a 286 lol
<Kilos> lol
<dLimit> with microshaft Denial of Service OS
<dLimit> I could play a bike racing game on it but dos wasn't very kind to a 7yr old
<Kilos> used to battle with those things and the old windows
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> i had super bikes for win 95
<Kilos> sbk i think it was called
<superfly> Evening Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly all well there
<Kilos> when you coming home?
<superfly> Am home.
<Kilos> ah wb
<Kilos> when the new job starts
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you morrow
<superfly> Kilos: monday
<superfly> Night oom, slaap lekker
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> julle ook daar
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-17
<zeref> anybody home?
<nuvolari> o/mornings
 * nuvolari is off to work
<superfly> Morning slackers!
<superfly> what does one need to do to get real service out of Telkom???
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> thanks inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: you just hang in there and keep phoning them
<superfly> inetpro: I haven't been phoning them, just pestering the poor people at Telkom Direct
<superfly> I'm going to try to phone one of the Telkom Direct stores again today, since I also don't have any transport, thanks to my car battery dying while we were gone :-(
<superfly> at least the neighbours lent us their car to go get some food last night
<superfly> anyways, I need to sign off before I rock up a motherload of a cellphone bill
<superfly> later, inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: eish! Good luck!
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> tumbleweed uses opensuse?
<inetpro> http://en.opensuse.org/Tumbleweed
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> night all. bad weather time
<superfly> evening golks
<superfly> *folks
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-18
<nuvolari> o/
<nlsthzn_> \o
<inetpro> good morning
<sakhi> morning
 * sakhi can hear a pin drop
<inetpro> sakhi: hmm... I did't hear it
<inetpro> sakhi: good morning
<Squirm2> lo
<Squirm2> nuvolari: ?
 * Squirm ponders if MineCraft is worth 14eur
 * nlsthzn thinks it is
<superfly> Evening folks
<nlsthzn> hey superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-19
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<somaunn> hello everyone
<somaunn> i have project that i want you guys to help me on, can i submit the idea?
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> channel kinda shrunk again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: supper time!
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> Kilos: guten abend
<Kilos> guten abend mein herr
 * inetpro noticed that Kilos has run out of airtime
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ek rek elke meg
<inetpro> no wonder the channel kinda shrunk again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he he
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker reen hier
<Kilos> min hier inetpro 
<Kilos> ek het vandag van langjan pos gekry
<inetpro> eish, hy sal kom Kilos, gee kans
<inetpro> Kilos: en?
<Kilos> wou hplib reinstall
<Kilos> en daai nvidia-common het weer vas gesit
<Kilos> sy drukker wou nie werk nie
<Kilos> ek het hom gese hy moet daai file rename waar die verkeerde conf was en weer installeer
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> ek het hom a bladsy vol commands gestuur
<Kilos> en hy het terug gepos en se dankie dit werk
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek was baie bly
<Kilos> daai bumblebee was ook deel van die prob
<Kilos> anyway sy drukker werk so ek is bly vir hom
<Kilos> nie hplib nie hplip
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi!
<Kilos> nek lucky dis al
<Kilos> als goed daar inetpro , met die familie en boerdery ens
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: net baie baie warm
<Kilos> dis lekker man
<Kilos> ek van elke dag so paar UV's
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro is nie so mal oor die hitte nie
<Kilos> ja want julle is in lugreeling hele dag
<Kilos> maar soos ek altyd vir ian se
<Kilos> they dont make men like they used to
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<inetpro> Kilos: waar kry mens deesdae 'n ketty te koop?
<inetpro> die voëls vreet al weer al ons sonneblomme voor hulle nog ryp is
<|3o|3> maak dit jouself?
<inetpro> |3o|3: ek het daaraan gedink ja
<inetpro> wat is 'n ketty in ingels?
<|3o|3> Katty? Short for catapult.
<inetpro> ahh, slingshot http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sling_shot
<inetpro> het baie van die goed gemaak toe ek klein was
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> slingshot
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ek slaap lyk my
<Kilos> the afrikaans kettie comes from the english catapult yes
<Kilos> die eerste afrikaners het klippe gegooi
<inetpro> hoop nie mens het deesdae ook 'n lisensie vir so iets nodig nie
<Kilos> jy kan tot windbukse gebryk
<Kilos> sonder lisensie
<Kilos> inetpro, maak n wip
<inetpro> Kilos: nou praat jy, dalk moet ek eerder so iets aanskaf
<inetpro> Kilos: 'n wip?
<Kilos> dank kan jy baie vang en in die hondekos gooi
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> n baiesukkel wiel raam met sif draad oorgetrek
<Kilos> met n stok onder een kant en voel saak onder
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, ons het altyd so 'n houtraam gemaak met 'n sifdraad oor
<Kilos> met n tou van die stok na jou toe natuurlik
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> en as jy slim is kan jy dit outomaties maak ook
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> my pa was baie slim
<inetpro> klink nogal interessant
<Kilos> hy het gese hy was baie lui toe werk hy goed uit wat die lewe makliker maak
<Kilos> |3o|3, hi. you talk the taal too?
<|3o|3> what taal?
<|3o|3> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro, jy kan ook n ander soort struk maak met 2 fiets binnebande en n stuk blou draad
<Kilos> dan hark jy die stukkies mossies op later
<Kilos> greenpeace sal jou aankla
<Kilos> want als het mos regte
<Kilos> tot jakkalse wat lammers dooi
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, dis rof! :-)
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> nou wat wil jy met n windbuks doen inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy al mossies gevang so?
<Kilos> net hulle stert vere af skiet?
<Kilos> ja on het hulle ge eet to ons klein was
<inetpro> Kilos: ek meen raakgeskiet met die bloudraad
<Kilos> tortelduiwe ook
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> maar ek was nog nie 10 nie
<inetpro> ek kan ook vaagweg onthou dat ons dit probeer het
<inetpro> maar duidelik was ons nie baie suksesvol met daardie idee nie
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: die seun moet ook so bietjie leer 
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> maar pa het altyd gese moenie meer doodmaak as wat jy kan eet nie
<Kilos> inetpro, her is jan weer met daai conf prob vir sy bumblebee
<Kilos> _gl_conf
<Kilos> hy kannie daai file rename of delete nie
<Kilos> ek pos hom gou en se kom hier
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie raad daai!
<Kilos> wat
<inetpro> hmm... ja hy moet hier kom vir hulp, maar ek gaan nie meer lank bly nie
<inetpro> moeg vandag
<Kilos> moet hy nie hulle delete nie
<Kilos> onthou sy prob was dat daai bumblebee gese het dit was geconf op n ander plek
<Kilos> miskien n sudo gedit?
<Kilos> ek het hom gese hy moet gou maak maar weet nie hoe gou hy die pos sal sien nie
<Kilos> maar miskien as jy my net rigting gee kan ek hom help as jy al slaap boetie
<superfly> wie raas so?
<superfly> o, dis net oom Kilos
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<superfly> wat sê oom, wanneer vertrek oom nuwe seeland toe?
<superfly> ek skuus, australia
<Kilos> eish ek weet nie
<Kilos> nog niks gehoor nie
<Kilos> aw didnt see nlsthzn
<Kilos> methinks me go crash now
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-20
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Kilos> hiya  nlsthzn 
<Kilos> all good there in ahab land
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :) how are you?
<nlsthzn> Oh everything here is good... slowly cooling down
<Kilos> i fine ty
<nlsthzn> and tonight is my last night shift, then one training day and  am on leave :d
<Kilos> yay
<nlsthzn> yay + 1
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> ha ha, when you coming home
<nlsthzn> we fly the 29th :)
<nlsthzn> hit sa the 30th 
<nlsthzn> well land in sa I hope
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> yeah our airports are still working
<Kilos> no potholes in the runways
<nlsthzn> that is good news :)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nlsthzn> then I just need to survive until back at home :)
<Kilos> lol. just keep moving
<nlsthzn> duck and weeve
<nlsthzn> weave
<Kilos> bob and weave yeah
<Kilos> cassius clay stile
<nlsthzn> Mohammed as he would be known over here ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill be back a bit later to see if there is any sign of life here nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> k unlce Kilos ... see soon
<Kilos> apart from you that is
<Kilos> even one less now
<Kilos> sigh
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-12
<Kilos> good morning guys
<Kilos> start of another week
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dag mazal 
<nuvolari> o/ môre oom Kilos  :>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari mooi om jou hier te sien
<Kilos> heres a question for you clever kids.
<Kilos> can one take a chance and plug a sata drives power cable in while your system is running
<Kilos> didnt used to be safe with ide drives on older pcs
<Kilos> having an external would be the right way but not an option here
<mazal> Never have done it , but wouldn't advice it
<Kilos> if i boot with it plugged in as second drive i cant boot
<Kilos> sjoe 
<mazal> I would rather take a chance on the data cable. But also , never have done it. Dunno if it might cause damage
<Kilos> ah thats an idea
<Kilos> bios can see it so its in its software that its causing probs for my drive
<Kilos> its amazing how winsucks peeps go out of their way to fillup regularly with virii and malware and whatever else they can find
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> Kilos: net vir 'n rukkie oom
<Kilos> dis beter as niks nuvolari 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Morning Squirm nuvolari psydroid 
<nuvolari> howdy Squirm, mazal 
<psydroid> morning mazal
<psydroid> hi nuvolari
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> tired as usual
<Squirm> maybe this time some more
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> how goes nuvolari ? been a while
<psydroid> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> hi
<Kilos> oh psydroid that drive had been kinda screwed and its pc too
<Kilos> tried it in here and tried to install 12.04 unity then kde then win 98 and xp
<Kilos> all installed hlfway then hung
<Kilos> so i zeroed it from this drive and booted from 12.04 and it installed and runs here
<Kilos> bnut still big bugs in his pcs mb
<Kilos> sorry for wasting you guys time
<psydroid> oh, it's ok
<psydroid> did you manage to save the data?
<Kilos> nope all gone
<Kilos> big story behind the whole thing
<Kilos> he used it to clean virii off windows drives then it couldnt boot so he somehow used winsucks to run antivirus on his ubuntu and it emptied everything except all the folders
<Kilos> or for some reason they just showed empty from here
<Kilos> when he saw the were all empty he said ok! do what you gotta do but save the drive please
<Kilos> was very lekker to have him here albeit for such a short time.havent seen him since before last christmas methinks
<psydroid> oh
<Kilos> and he has found a chick that mothers him and sees he takes his meds on time so thats good too
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 17 hours, 25 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-11-11 05:15:59 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-11-06 22:15:23 PST
<Kilos> oh my where be the fly
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> hi SilverCode Vince-0 
<SilverCode> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning inetpro ty for the help
<Vince-0> Haai
<SilverCode> anyone here use KMail/Kontact?
<Kilos> i think the fly said other day kmail sucks nowadays
<SilverCode> I think I would agree with him
<Kilos> he uses thunderbird and i use evolution
<Kilos> i gave up trying to get kmail working
<SilverCode> I started using KMail because it originally handled meeting requests better than Thunderbird
<SilverCode> but now it seems to get confused about meeting times
<Kilos> and not too keen on thunderbird and find evolution is close to what it was before the unity time
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> kinda frustrating hey
<SilverCode> yeah
<SilverCode> originally it was just setting meeting times back by an hour
<SilverCode> and I mentally adjusted to that
<SilverCode> now with the latest update, it is sending emails with a timestamp 1 hour in the past
<SilverCode> which people are complaining about
<SilverCode> *sigh* Maybe it is time to switch to a new client
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> SilverCode, you havent attended one of our monthly meetings yet have you?
<Kilos> next monday evening at 19.30
<Kilos> please try come
<SilverCode> Kilos: JHB or CPT?
<Squirm> SilverCode: right here
<Kilos> no man here online
<SilverCode> ah
<Kilos> right here in ubuntu-za
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<SilverCode> Kilos: will try remember
<SilverCode> Kilos: I would set a reminder in Kontact, but I'll only get it 1 hour late :(
<Kilos> lol if you come online during the day ill remind you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no man dump kmail
<Squirm> SilverCode: why 1 hour late?
<SilverCode> Squirm: because KMail/Kontact is full of bugs, one of which is always setting meetings an hour late
<Squirm> lol
<zeref> hmmmmmm
<zeref> been offered 1st full time job :D
<Kilos> nice well done
<Kilos> take it. work is hard to come by
<zeref> thanks.
<zeref> will let them know tomoz
<Kilos> thumbs up
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I am out of the office today, but I'm fine
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> tell Trixar_za I forgot what to tell Maaz to tell you, I think it was semi important, so please remind me :/
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Trixar_za I forgot what to tell Maaz to tell you, I think it was semi important, so please remind me :/
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay, I'll tell Trixar_za on freenode
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<Squirm> Trixar_za: ?
<Squirm> say something
<Squirm> anything
<Squirm> now
<Squirm> please?
<Trixar_za> Hey Squirm
<Maaz> Trixar_za: By the way, Squirm on freenode told me "tell Trixar_za I forgot what to tell Maaz to tell you, I think it was semi important, so please remind me :/" 18 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<Trixar_za> The swimming thing?
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> not that important
<Squirm> nevermind :P
<Squirm> I just forgot what it was
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Like mailing certain things
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> hi guys what is the command to add restricted extras on 12.10 please
<Kilos> tara has woken up at last
<superfly> Kilos: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Squirm> Kilos: what superfly said
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> at last she is gatvol of winsucks blue screen of death they call it
<Kilos> so 1 TB drive all partitioned my way
<Kilos> busy installing
<Vince-0> whoot
<Vince-0> winblows
<Vince-0> so, Kilos! you like the main guy in here hey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sometimes the only
<Vince-0> ya IRC hey
<Vince-0> still the kewlest IM
<Vince-0> do you use Google+/talk at all ??
<Kilos> nope eat dat
<Kilos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is taking forever by tara and shows a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Kilos> that is growing slowly
<Kilos> sudo apt-get upgrade went quick
<Kilos> can she kill it safely?
<Vince-0> is it still downloading or has it got to updating part yet
<Kilos> i dunno she is sending a screenshot
<Kilos> maybe taken with camera i dunno
<Kilos> it did upgrade in a  1/4 of the time taken for this dist-upgrade so far
<Vince-0> ew
<Vince-0> dist-upgrade is to the next version
<Vince-0> I like your monthly IRC meet agenda
<Vince-0> well, the fact that its planned - is it usually well attended?
<Kilos> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/KernelThing.jpg
<Kilos> is it gonna finish it at least
<Kilos> is that still downloading or waiting for a product name or something
<Vince-0> it looks to be updating
<Vince-0> inbetween all the key-press characters on the screen
<Vince-0> I think downloading is done
<Kilos> can we hit enter then and see
<Kilos> it can just keep making those long lines
<Kilos> its over 30 mins now methinks
<Kilos> i told her hit enter and
<Kilos> 3) Debs: Said "MemoryError"
<Kilos> (16:24:52) Debs: And took me to the prompt bar again where I type in a command
<Kilos> (16:25:09) Debs: At the top it says "Exception information"
<Vince-0> woah, dunno about that
<Vince-0> looks like there was a key stuck or something with all those characters
<Kilos> looks like it was finished
<Vince-0> home time!
<Kilos> can someone please give me the full commands to use for cat and tail and the /var/log/syslog thing
<Kilos> so i can get tara to pastebin it for us because her 12.10 freezes now and again same as the winsucks was doing
<Kilos> actuall winsucks went blue screen
<Kilos> will get more info from her when she replaces battery and we have setup bios. she didnt even know what or where the bios battery was
<Kilos> not easy fixing pcs 8000 ks away
<Kilos> i dunno if its in ram or mb or bios her prob but she been battling for weaks and now has come to ubuntu
<Kilos> i also dunno if /var/log/syslog will show the prob but will try help her
 * superfly pokes Kilos
<Kilos> yip superfly 
<superfly> My day is finally over (almost)
<superfly> On the train on the way home.
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> missed you
<Kilos> tara is using 12.10 superfly 
<superfly> i saw so
<Kilos> so there is progress
<nuvolari> :-/ freakin sad about the fire disaster in St. Francis baai
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<mazal> Evening all
<Kilos> lo nuvolari mazal 
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<Kilos> het jy gehooer nuvolari tara op 12.10
<inetpro> you spying on me?
<Kilos> gehoor
<Kilos> why
 * inetpro just stepped into the room
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evenng
<inetpro> Kilos: is it not perhaps a dusty cpu?
<Kilos> had a long day doing a advanced 12.10 install onna 1TB drive with separate  / /boot /home /storage and /spare
<Kilos> she has had it in to the pc shop 4 times
<Kilos> now there isnt a trace of windows left there
<nuvolari> Kilos: hi nee ek't nie gehoor nie oom
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> so sy is sonder venstertjies?
<mazal> What's wrong with the pc Kilos ?
<nuvolari> howdy Cantide 
<Cantide> hey nuvolari, mazal, Kilos '-'
<Cantide> and others >_>
<mazal> Hi Cantide
<Kilos> it hung when streaming from youtube
<Kilos> but her windows went blue screen daily
<inetpro> Kilos: it's probably overheating, but that's just a guess
<inetpro> Kilos: if her machine uses ACPI she can check the temperature values with
<inetpro> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> wow power cut or whatever killed pc even though ups is working
<Kilos> what i missed\
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> she also calls it winsucks now and used to fight me for running her os down
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> ooooo thunder and lightning 
<mazal> Plak toe die ruite !!!!!!!
<mazal> :)
<Kilos> are there cpu thermal monitors available in 12.10?
<Kilos> i googled but dont see inna repo stuff
<Kilos> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/monitor-hardware-temperature-in-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> dont want tara to get stuff that not healthy for her pc
<Kilos> oh ya mazal tara is my unmet daughter
<mazal> Temp monitors is something I always found lacking in linux
<mazal> Usually takes a lot of work to get it working
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> she be a girl just left windows today
<Kilos> but learning to use the terminal quick
<mazal> I got a lot of flack from friends when I try and get them away from windoze hehehe
<Kilos> lol she gave me gears to start with but now she agrees
<Kilos> she  said to me lets kill winsucks
<Kilos> i got her using apt-get and aptitude and synaptic
<mazal> Why should one use aptitude ?
<Kilos> i just dunno if there are apps that will improve the streaming thing
<Kilos> like from youtube
<Kilos> because aptitude is better than apt-get
<Kilos> hi Gez_ 
<mazal> I've never used it
<mazal> shoud look at it
<Kilos> well ask the guys
<Kilos> its more user friendly
<Kilos> and other advantages
<Kilos> but no cow stuff
<Kilos> super cow powers
<Gez_> hi Kilos
<mazal> Looks complicated
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za Gez_ 
<Gez_> I'm from Argentina, I'm just taking a look :)
<Gez_> I have a friend here who's southafrican
<Gez_> and I introduced him to Ubuntu
<Kilos> no man mazal you just use aptitude in place of apt-get
<Kilos> works good
<Gez_> he's going back to South Africa and he wanted to know if there was a local community there
<Kilos> ubuntu community
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> many
<Kilos> each province
<Gez_> Is there a listing of the cities with stablished communities?
<mazal> I can't even get the menus activated lol
<Kilos> what menus mazal 
<Gez_> (I can't remember the name of the city he'll be living in)
<mazal> At the top of aptitude
<Kilos> if he can get to this channel Gez_ he will meet the guys
<Gez_> Cool. Thank you Kilos.
<Kilos> aptitude is command line in place of apt-get
<Kilos> yw Gez_ 
<Kilos> where are you
<mazal> Oh , I just ran sudo aptitude
<Kilos> oh mazal sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> is it installed
<Cantide> Gez_, I have an Argentinian friend here in South Africa, haha :)
<Cantide> but he doesn't use Ubuntu :'(
<Kilos> you have to install it dont come as default anymore
 * Cantide sends him back to Argentina
<Gez_> Those stupid argies :p
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> so what community is he looking for Gez_ 
<Gez_> I bet he has a pirate copy of Windows whatever
<Cantide> good game of rugby against Wales btw '-'
<Cantide> probably :-S
<Gez_> Kilos: I can't remember the name of the city, but I'm already asking them to join this channel and meet some people
<Kilos> good
<Gez_> I wont' do everything for him :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Yes it's installed Kilos
<Kilos> oh then just use it in place of apt-get
<mazal> If I just run sudo aptitude it opens , but very complicated looking
<Gez_> Ok, gtg. Thank you guys for the kind welcome and your help. I'll send you your southafrican guy back :)
<Kilos> you can do sudo aptitude reinstall package
<Gez_> See you!
<Kilos> cheers Gez_ 
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> bye~
<mazal> Hmm , what can I install to test it......
<Kilos> where apt_get uses install package --reinstall
<mazal> So all the commads are the same as apt-get ?
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall xchat
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> only better
<Kilos> apt-get needs a bit more to reinstall
<Kilos> naand tannie magtie 
<mazal> Ok , will try and use it
<magtie> Hallo Kilos & Everyone
<mazal> Hello magtie
<magtie> hi mazal
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<mazal> Evening smile4ever
<smile4ever> hi :D
 * smile4ever worked hard :(
<mazal> This was a rough Monday at my side as well
<smile4ever> too much homework :(
<smile4ever> (only one task, but hours work :p )
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> yay inetpro she tried everything nthat made winsucks freeze but now all together and didnt freeze
<Kilos> so it had allowed something into bios
<Kilos> battery out cured it
<Kilos> ai die engelse is slim
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> hehe
 * mazal gonna crash
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<Kilos> night mazal sleep tight
<mazal> Enjoy the rest of your evening
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> ty sir you too
<Kilos> He always blesses me
<smile4ever> anyone tried out firefox os yet? :p
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i dont even use firefox browser
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<timkeller> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<timkeller> Thank you kindly
<Kilos> never saeen you here before
<Kilos> seen either
<magespawn> evening all
<timkeller> Heh, not sure I've ever joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<timkeller> But #ubuntu is just way to high volume
<timkeller> too, even
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu timkeller 
<smile4ever> Kilos: that's a shame :p
<smile4ever> i'll try it out in a minute :)
<timkeller> Kilos: oh yes. Switched to ubuntu with 5.04.
<Kilos> if its not linux its no good smile4ever 
<smile4ever> it IS linux, Kilos :p
<Kilos> wow timkeller that way back
<timkeller> Kilos: Hipster hey?
<Kilos> firefox?is that why all the updates
<magespawn> smile4ever: i want to try chrome os
<Kilos> timkeller, why you took so long to get here
<Kilos> mgetara is on 12.10
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> magespawn, too
<Kilos> im happy now both my brats use ubuntu
<magespawn> on some machines, but the main ones are 12.04
<timkeller> My bad Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol ya
<smile4ever> magespawn: have you seen it on omgubuntu? :)
<smile4ever> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-run-chromeos-in-ubuntu
<Kilos> nuvolari, where you went
<Kilos> we get new peeps and the ballie gotta welcome them
<Kilos> after a day of killing winsucks
<smile4ever> magespawn: crash Firefox OS, but it's playing sound / video :D
<smile4ever> a lot of warnings in console :p
<magespawn> probable just hardware errors
<smile4ever> not only that :p
<smile4ever> lol, sound fails :p
<cvn> good evening
<cvn> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> (firefox is too slow, probably)
<smile4ever> :p
<cvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<cvn> Maaz: and rusks
<Maaz> cvn: *blink*
<smile4ever> magespawn: it's eating RAM :o
<cvn> Maaz: or stroopwafel, one or the other
<Maaz> cvn: Huh?
<smile4ever> 1,4 gigabyte for a bit of video :p
<smile4ever> wow
<smile4ever> ;)
<magespawn> just like firefox browser
<smile4ever> yeah :(
<cvn> sorry i missed half the conversation, what's up?
<smile4ever> but firefox os looks good :D
<smile4ever> cvn: i'm trying out firefox os ;)
<Kilos> hi cvn 
<Kilos> that you charl?
<cvn> yes Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<cvn> smile4ever: ah, haven't seen it yet, lemme google
<smile4ever> cvn: google for r2d2b2g
<cvn> oh it's a mobile operating system, i see now
<smile4ever> :p
<cvn> ah interesting
<cvn> it's a firefox extension for firefox os?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for cvn!
<smile4ever> yes, cvn. to try it out :p
<cvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> cvn: Sure
<smile4ever> but I don't recommend using it too long
<smile4ever> it will eat ram :)
<cvn> the same counts for firefox :)
<smile4ever> (just a minute ago, it was using "1666,67 TB"
<smile4ever> ;)
<cvn> phew
<cvn> ok that's crazy
<smile4ever> yeah
<cvn> although, nothing unusual for firefox ;)
<smile4ever> some counter is wrong
<smile4ever> :p
<cvn> yeah no that can't be
<smile4ever> but yeah, for sure, my ram was full :p
<cvn> at first i read megabyte but that's terabyte
<smile4ever> yeah :) a bit higher ;)
<magespawn> anybody actually use a machine with evem 1TB of ram?
<cvn> have never heard of it
<cvn> maybe some supercomputers
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we got no power again tomorrow
<Kilos> the planting poles and turning the three wires vertical
<Kilos> say its harder for crooks to short out to steal them
<smile4ever> magespawn: only super pc's :p
<magespawn> that would be nice to work on
<Kilos> i go crash now guys
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4ever> magespawn: indeed it would :D
<smile4ever> I'm thinking about buying a new pc :p
<smile4ever> next year or so :p
<smile4ever> I hope RAM prices keep this low :p
<timkeller> Anyone having issues doing an apt update to za.archive.ubuntu.com?
<timkeller> Getting a "Waiting for Headers" hang.
<magespawn> did not do an update today but on saturday it missed a whole load
<magespawn> just installed puppy to a flash drive using unetbootin
<magespawn> runs the compaq nx 6110 with no problems so far, network and sound going good
<magespawn> comes with xchat
<smile4ever> bye :p
<magespawn> bye smile4ever 
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> good night
<magespawn> good night all
<cvn> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-13
<Kilos> morning all. power going off soon for the whole day
<Kilos> be good guys and gals
<Kilos> remember big brother watching you
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> kilos really seems to have a problem with power in his area
<inetpro> good mornings
<psydroid> good morning
<superfly> morning inetpro, psydroid, magespawn
<superfly> *maiatoday
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> ohi Squirm
<psydroid> morning Superfly
<psydroid> morning Squirm
<psydroid> hi maiatoday
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> man this room is quiet without Kilos
<Vince-0> ha
<Vince-0> yar
<superfly> hi magespawn, Vince-0
<magespawn> hey superfly, Vince-0
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> eish
<Trixar_za> Oh this will be fun
 * Trixar_za gets out his surfboard for some netsplit riding
 * inetpro joining Trixar_za for the fun
<Trixar_za> Well that was disappointing
<inetpro> Trixar_za: hehe
<Trixar_za> The waves just kept getting smaller
<inetpro> the freenode guys  seem to be quite effectie these days
<inetpro> no more big waves
<inetpro> effective*
<Trixar_za> I bet it's more luck of the draw than anything :P
<Trixar_za> If they had to reroute the larger servers, we'd have a bigger split
<superfly> there's still a heck of a lot more splitting and peer resets and apparent ping timeouts on Freenode than on any of the other IRC networks I am on
<magespawn> bbl go to go work
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, I think I'm too used to tabbed browsing. Nearly opened up a tab to a channel just now
<Tonberry> you dont use tabbed irc?
<Trixar_za> I right clicked and realized "Wait a minute, Xchat doesn't have tabbed browsing..."
<bakuman> I like the trees on the left hand side
<zeref> herro
<zeref> anybody used SOAP + Java?
<tumbleweed> combining two horrible technologies, I like it :)
<tumbleweed> they were kind of made for each other, though. Just the same kind of enteprisey over-complexity and verbosity
<zeref> lol
<zeref> tumbleweed: why do you say SOAP is horrible?
<zeref> what i've read about SOAP so far is that is allows different programming languages to communicate with each other
<zeref> and that you can do alot with SOAP
<timkeller> zeref: SOAP is a solution looking for realistic problem. For almost everyone, a RESTful approach to API design and use is (currently) best.
<timkeller> ^a realistic
<tumbleweed> zeref: communication between programming languages isn't a complex problem
<tumbleweed> SOAP is a very complex solution
<tumbleweed> or to rephrase that, isn't *necessarily* a complex problem
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> k, where i work they use SOAP. what else would you guys recommend? 
<zeref> then maybe i would be able to be the complexities of SOAP
<tumbleweed> depends on the problem
<tumbleweed> but simple RESTy http is quite nice to work with
<zeref> will have a look at that.....
<zeref> but guess I'll have to learn SOAP
<zeref> always nice to learn new things :D
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> hehe\
<Kilos> hi tara-lynn__ 
<koiosify> \o
<aquarat> hey kilos
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<Kilos> my daughter needs help
<aquarat> lol
<Kilos> im  serious man
<Kilos> lol
<aquarat> hehe
<aquarat> what does she need help with ?
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> her pc hangs when moving the bar goodie while streaming youtube
<Kilos> tara-lynn__, tell them
<Kilos> hi Kerbero help my kind sblief
<Kilos> she has had 12.10 for 0ne day after years on winsucks
<Kerbero> there is one easy solution: don't use youtube
<Kerbero> but
<Kerbero> what browser?
<Kilos> the fox
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i would suggest google chrome
<tara-lynn__> Yo.
<Kilos> thats her life the tube
<tara-lynn__> I am Kilos' daughter.
<tara-lynn__> :)
<tara-lynn__> I had Chrome
<tara-lynn__> Still froze.
<Kerbero> and also, go to youtube.com/html5 and sign up for the html5 trial
<tara-lynn__> And it's not just Y outube
<tara-lynn__> It freezes when I use my recording program
<Vince-0> *could be a video driver problem
<Kerbero> flash in linux is a problem
<tara-lynn__> And when I used Photoshop for a few hours (and then went to save)
<Kerbero> has always been
<tara-lynn__> I had Windows XP before - with the same issue
<Kerbero> o
<tara-lynn__> It's why I switched to Linux. I thought XP was just being stupid.
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> check if all the fans in your pc are clean
<tara-lynn__> They are.
<tara-lynn__> No dust.
<Kerbero> something might be overheting
<tara-lynn__> Spinning at full capacity.
<tara-lynn__> I put my hand there (not touching, obviously) and I can only feel a slight bit of warmth.
<tara-lynn__> Barely any.
<tara-lynn__> How do I update my video drivers on Ubuntu?
<tara-lynn__> When I had XP, I got a blue screen that was nv14.exe or something
<Kerbero> o
<tara-lynn__> It was related to my graphics card. 
<Kerbero> nvidia 
<tara-lynn__> Which is nvidia
<Vince-0> is it an nvidia / atiamd card
<tara-lynn__> Yeah
<tara-lynn__> I dunno what atiamd is
<Vince-0> eish, nvidia has had some issues -
<Kerbero> in that start menu search bar thingy type driver
<tara-lynn__> lol...
<tara-lynn__> The Dash thing?
<Vince-0> I installed a thing called additional drivers
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> additional drivers
<Vince-0> 12.10 needs it to be installed
<Kerbero> you can choose to install the propriatery drivers there
<tara-lynn__> Okay. So should I type 'driver' or 'additional drivers'?
<Kerbero> worth a try
<tara-lynn__> Terminal or dash itself?
<Kerbero> dash
<tara-lynn__> Because typing in 'driver' took me to a whole bunch of songs with 'driver' in the title
<Kerbero> Vince-0, is jockey not installed by default in 12.10?
<tara-lynn__> Ah wait
<tara-lynn__> Okay.
<tara-lynn__> What am I looking for once I've done that?
<Kerbero> a window listing available drivers
<Vince-0> nope, had to install "Additional Drivers" from software center
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<tara-lynn__> Okay one sec.
<Kerbero> Vince-0, help tara-lynn__ with that quickly
<tara-lynn__> Pardon my stupidity
<tara-lynn__> Is it the nvidia binary?
<Kerbero> basically
<Vince-0> Ubuntu Software Center > Search additional drivers > install
<tara-lynn__> I see 'Additional drivers'
<tara-lynn__> In the dah
<tara-lynn__> sh
<Vince-0> there are 3 versions: current, update and binary -
<Vince-0> I think you just want current
<tara-lynn__> Okay. Wait one.
<Vince-0> I have endless issues with Nvidia optimus on my notebook but you shouldn't have that
<tara-lynn__> Okay, installing.
<tara-lynn__> Whew, here's hoping.
<tara-lynn__> Thing is
<tara-lynn__> I haven't always had this issue
<Kilos> hi divansantana 
<Vince-0> ew
<tara-lynn__> And I've had this computer with all this hardware since 2009
<divansantana> Hi Kilos and everyone :)
<tara-lynn__> Hiya diva.
<divansantana> Overdue I joined ubuntu-za :) I'll try get the rest of the guys here to join too :)
<Kilos> good welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> rest of the guys from where
<tara-lynn__> I also can't get all my speakers to work with Ubuntu
<tara-lynn__> But. One problem at a time.
<divansantana> I work at FNB in the Linux team Jhb
<Kilos> that will most likely be sound card drivers needed
<tara-lynn__> Okay, it finished installing the NVidia binary current driver
<Kilos> ah good. divansantana bring them
<tara-lynn__> Do I need to do anything extra in that respect?
<tara-lynn__> Restart/etc?
<Vince-0> ya reboot
<divansantana> whats the best IRC chat program for unity+ubuntu? I've always been a huge KDE+Arch Linux fan
<tara-lynn__> OKay. I will brb. :)
<Kilos> nope you dont restart with every app install tara-lynn__ 
<tara-lynn__> Oh
<Vince-0> I use Xchat for Unity
<tara-lynn__> I've got Unity.
<Vince-0> or anything for that matter
<Kilos> xchat
<divansantana> kilos will do
<tara-lynn__> So peculiar having the taskbar on the side.
<tara-lynn__> Okay, what am I doing? Restarting or not restarting?
<tara-lynn__> Should I get sound drivers first?
<Vince-0> have to reboot 
<tara-lynn__> Okay.
<divansantana> Kilos ok using that thanks
<tara-lynn__> :P at Kilos
<Kilos> what you installed now tara-lynn__ 
<tara-lynn__> I installed the nVidia graphics card binary current driver thing
<Kilos> just get help to setup divansantana or you end up in main ubuntu channel
<tara-lynn__> brb
<Kilos> i think mine only came into effect after a reboot
<koiosify> do you guys know of cheap vps hosting is south africa?
<Kilos> Kerbero, she is a singer and artist and can use pc like normal peeps so needs mothering
<Vince-0> NOT paradigm.co.za - vps isn't in this country
<Kilos> wb kiddo
<Kilos> oh tara-lynn__ 
<tara-lynn__> Thanks. lol
<Kilos> does everything look the same
<tara-lynn__> Yes...? Why wouldn't it?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought it might have bells on now
<Vince-0> sometimes that unity bar disappears 
<tara-lynn__> I also need to update my ethernet card. When I had Windows, I got a blue screen related to the realtek blabla, and then I updated the driver and didn't get that blue screen again
<tara-lynn__> (I had lots of blue screens. Fun not)
<tara-lynn__> Ohh, okay. Nope, I still got the tastkbar.
<tara-lynn__> -t
<Vince-0> ok then thats just me chaning the desktop for Gnome3/Cinnamon/LXDE
<Vince-0> so no sound?
<Vince-0> a PC of 2 years or so should have a pretty standard audio driver - unless you've got an add in sound card?
<Squirm> I love linux
<Squirm> only need to reboot on kernel update
<tara-lynn__> All my speakers worked with Windows
<divansantana> Squirm unless you using ksplice
<tara-lynn__> Ubuntu only plays front left and front right
<tara-lynn__> And subwoofer
<tara-lynn__> Not center, rear left, rear right.
<Squirm> divansantana: ksplice?
<divansantana> Squirm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ksplice https://www.ksplice.com/
<tara-lynn__> How do I find out what my sound card is?
<Kilos> type in terminal lspci
<divansantana> Squirm: Used to be free on Ubuntu. Will be free on Oracle Linux. Pay for on RHEL
<Kilos> i think it will be there
<divansantana> Squirm: But yes Linux is totally awesome :D
<tara-lynn__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Kilos> there guys what driver does she need
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Vince-0> looks like a standard onboard device - 
<Vince-0> check what Sound Settings looks like
<Vince-0> or just "Sound" in the unity search
<tara-lynn__> Sound Settings allow me to select "surround sound 5.0" etc
<tara-lynn__> But every time I do, and then do the test, it still only plays the front left and front right
<Vince-0> are all 3 output jacks plugged into the card?
<Squirm> divansantana: oh wow, that's kinda cool
<tara-lynn__> Yep.
<divansantana> How does one quickly type a persons name in IRC/xchat? surely there is a shortcut/autocomplete for this?
<tara-lynn__> I haven't touched the speakers where they are connected
<tara-lynn__> Since I switched from XP to Ubuntu.
<tara-lynn__> They all worked fine in XP. 
<Squirm> [tab]
<Kilos> type 3 characters and hit tab
<Squirm> @ divansantana 
<tara-lynn__> Now only the front left and front right work in Ubuntu.
<Vince-0> ew, I haven't configured surround in ubuntu before
<divansantana> Kilos, darn thats easy woops and thanks - glad I asked tho
<Squirm> you can type 1 character and hit tab. you might have to tab a few times though
<tara-lynn__> Aw...
<tara-lynn__> Well, I can live with two speakers for now. My main issue is trying to sort out this freakin' freezing problem.
<divansantana> tara-lynn__, is this a PC? Do you not have multiple sound devices in your PC? onboard and pci card?
<tara-lynn__> It is a PC.
<tara-lynn__> And... urh.
<tara-lynn__> One sec.
<Vince-0> quick Google search: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeOuseUqe9Y
<divansantana> lspci |grep -i audio
<divansantana> tara-lynn__, lspci |grep -i audio
<tara-lynn__> Well
<Kilos> divansantana, she is just starting to learn geek talk
<tara-lynn__> I'm not stupid by any means, but yeah. Geek talk is only a sliver of my vocab.
<divansantana> Kilos, ok :)
<Kilos> so if sudo is needed please give full commands
<tara-lynn__> I've got only one sound card. Or... Only one area where I can input speaker plugs.
<Vince-0> tara-lynn__, you should read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<tara-lynn__> Yep, I've got that up, thank ya.
<Kilos> yes tara-lynn__ but is it an actualy sound card plugged in not the onboard on
<Vince-0> apparently pulseaudio is set to 2 channels by default
<tara-lynn__> Oh
<tara-lynn__> It... looks like it might be. How can I determine that?
<Vince-0> jeez you'd think they would have made that a bit easier for desktop users
<tara-lynn__> But then again, if it was an extra sound card above the onboard one, wouldn't there be two locations you can put the speaker plugs in?
<Kilos> nope
<tara-lynn__> Also, just curious - what is this little horizontal, orange bar underneath the chat namelist?
<Kilos> the onboard on is part of the motherboard
<Kilos> thats the lag thingie
<Squirm> .:+lanky:. run everything as root, I say. Reduce the number of user accounts someone can attack
<Squirm> .:+lanky:. also, all your permissions problems go away instantly. Never be denied access, ever again!
<Kilos> hover over it
<tara-lynn__> Oh yep. I see.
<tara-lynn__> Lag is 0.3 seconds
<tara-lynn__> Anyway, back to the issue. :P This freezing.
<Squirm> until you have an SELinux enable box :/
<Vince-0> So, check for muted channels first. Then you can edit the daemon.conf file with the correct config
<tara-lynn__> Should I watch a Youtube video and try to freeze the comp, or do I have to do other stuff?
<tara-lynn__> Oh.
<tara-lynn__> I assume all the directions are on that webpage you linked me?
<Vince-0> yep, 
<tara-lynn__> Okeydoke, thanks much.
<Vince-0> but test the video driver first - you might need a different one or there is another problem
<Vince-0> KEWL! Im outta here! work is OVAA
<tara-lynn__> So, test the driver just by watching Youtube?
<Vince-0> that was the problem before? yes - 
<tara-lynn__> okay.
<tara-lynn__> Thanks. :)
<divansantana> I'm out here everyone :) ciao will likely be back tomorrow and from now on :)
<Vince-0> PEACE OUT
<Squirm> tara-lynn__: make your pc freeze, remember what you were doing that made it freeze, restart and then check the log file(I never used to use this messy thing, but it can be quite helpful)
<Kilos> cheer divansantana 
<tara-lynn__> Also though
<tara-lynn__> It has frozen twice whilst I've been in the Dash
<divansantana> Kilos, ciao :)
<tara-lynn__> When I've opened dash, and clicked 'back' to erase something I searched for.
<Kilos> Squirm,  tell her the command to check syslog please
<tara-lynn__> Squirm, okeydoke.
<Squirm> cat /etc/var/log/syslog
<Kilos> Squirm, she knows nothing about linux so try help as you would a noob
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> cat /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> lol
<tara-lynn__> No /etc?
<tara-lynn__> I've only been using Linux for about four days.
<Squirm> and it's not syslog
<Squirm> 1sec
<Squirm> messages
<tara-lynn__> After several years of using Windows
<Squirm> cat /var/log/messages
<tara-lynn__> That's to check the log, or?
<Squirm> in terminal, type `cat /var/log/messages`
<Kilos> but you will need to pastebin the output of that command tara-lynn__ 
<Squirm> hmmm, might have to type `sudo cat /var/log/messages`
<Kilos> then the guys can go look for errors
<tara-lynn__> As soon as I figure out what pastebin means. :P
<Kilos> http://slexy.org
<Squirm> what he said
<Squirm> or PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tara-lynn__> Okay, let me do a log thingy first and then try to make the comp freeze, and do another.
<Kilos> you copy the output and paste it at slexy the tick the bottom block and it will give a new link at the top
<Kilos> you bring that link here
<tara-lynn__> Sweet
<Squirm> it will be a lot of text
<tara-lynn__> Okay.
<tara-lynn__> It's saying invalid for the cat /var et
<tara-lynn__> c
<tara-lynn__> I typed in " sudo cat /var/log/messages
<Squirm> sudo cat /var/log/messages
<tara-lynn__> And " cat /var/log/messages
<Squirm> try
<Kilos> sudo makes you more powerful tara-lynn__ 
<Squirm> gksudo /var/log/messages
<Kilos> acting like root
<Squirm> sorry
<Squirm> gksudo gedit /var/log/messages
<tara-lynn__> Okay
<tara-lynn__> It opened up a white window
<tara-lynn__> With messages (/var/log) - gedit at the top
<tara-lynn__> And 'messages' and 'untitled document 1' tabs in the main body
<tara-lynn__> Both are empty, but Untitled Document is still loading
<tara-lynn__> Save is not selectable for Untitled Document, but it is selectable for 'messages'
<tara-lynn__> Even though I can't see any text to save.
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> try
<Squirm> gksudo gedit /var/log/syslog
<Squirm> sorry, I was looking on a CentOS machine. there it's messages, Mint is syslog, so I assume Ubuntu would be syslog
<Squirm> my bad
<Squirm> I have to go now, work is over! but I'll be back a bit later.
<tara-lynn__> My sys log is only four lines
<tara-lynn__> Maybe because that's all I've done since I restarted.
<tara-lynn__> And aww, darn. Alrighty. Thanks for your help.
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> sorry
<superfly> Hiya tara-lynn__!
<tara-lynn__> Hi superfly! :D
<tara-lynn__> But wait, I gotta restart. Just changed sound stuff.
<superfly> Wb Vince-0
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> looks like her pc hung again
<KilosKid> Tara-Lynn here.
<Kilos> lol
<KilosKid> Dang, stupid xchat hated my name changing
<KilosKid> Anyway, followed that tutorial and I still only have sound in two speakers.
<KilosKid> LAME.
<Kilos> that will be sorted sometime
<Kilos> the main issue is the hanging
<KilosKid> Yeah
<KilosKid> Let me watch some Youtube.
<KilosKid> And hope the video card update did the trick
<KilosKid> Though I doubt it
<superfly> I'm on my phone, can you give me a quick recap?
<KilosKid> Okay, so
<KilosKid> *SIGH* lol
<KilosKid> Long story.
<KilosKid> Essentially, had blue screens for ages, which I attributed to me pulling out two usb flash drives at the same time without unmounting them
<KilosKid> (This was back when I had XP)
<superfly> Right.
<KilosKid> So anyway, blue screens galore over the last several months, including lagging and freezing.
<KilosKid> Mainly the blue screens and the lagging, though
<Tonberry> that would need one really twisted usb stack
<superfly> Indeed.
<KilosKid> Lagging was attributed to having silverlight installed
<KilosKid> A microsoft update that does... who knows what.
<KilosKid> Gave my comp to a friend, who reformatted, left Silverlight out, and voila. No lagging.
<Tonberry> replace flash
<Tonberry> badly
<KilosKid> Tonberry. Did you get that from Final Fantasy?
<Tonberry> where else?
<superfly> KilosKid: Silverlight is Microsoft's alternative to flash.
<KilosKid> WOO. <3
<KilosKid> Ah, okay.
<KilosKid> So anyhoo
<KilosKid> About a week after I got my PC
<KilosKid> back*
<KilosKid> I got blue screens
<KilosKid> They seemed intermittent
<KilosKid> Sometimes they'd happen, sometimes they wouldn't
<KilosKid> I made a video for my Youtube channel
<KilosKid> Recording video on my camera, and the audio on a recording program
<KilosKid> When I went into Windows Movie Maker to put them together
<KilosKid> It kept freezing every time I dragged the audio into the little area to merge it with the video file
<KilosKid> Same thing happened when I did that using a different program (Avid Pro Tools SE)
<KilosKid> Keeps freezing.
<KilosKid> So
<superfly> Buggy drivers?
<KilosKid> Wait. My brain jumped off that train of thought in self defence
<KilosKid> Right. So anyway. I gave my comp back to my friend and he reformatted again.
<KilosKid> This time, I didn't install all my programs that I had installed before
<KilosKid> (Photoshop CS2, Cakewalk Home Studio 2002, Avid Pro Tools SE, Firefox, AIM)
<KilosKid> And used only windows stuff
<KilosKid> Such as Internet Explorer (gag)
<KilosKid> Computer still froze.
<superfly> my condolences
<Tonberry> ever tried running prime95 and or memtest for a few hours/days?
<KilosKid> I tried memtest
<KilosKid> It didn't find any issues.
<KilosKid> So. I learned that the comp was freezing every time I left it alone.
<KilosKid> If I booted up and left it for five minutes, it would freeze
<KilosKid> When I used it, it was fine.
<KilosKid> If I had left it for forty or so minutes AFTEr having used it directly after boot up
<KilosKid> It froze
<KilosKid> I attributed the freezing to it going into the screensaver
<KilosKid> So I disabled the screensaver.
<KilosKid> This partially fixed the problem.
<KilosKid> I attributed the remaining freezing issue to having my antivirus running
<KilosKid> Kaspersky.
<KilosKid> I figured this out because it froze two times in a row when I tried to do Kaspersky updates.
<KilosKid> It would freeze at the very end of the updates.
<KilosKid> So for the last few days of using Windows, I had no screensaver enabled and no antivirus software running
<KilosKid> And it seemed okay.
<KilosKid> I was still getting blue screens, though.
<KilosKid> One was due to my graphics card (it said nvid4...exe or something)
<KilosKid> Once was due to my ethernet card "It said rltk.exe or something to that effect)
<KilosKid> So I updated both of those, and didn't get those blue screens again
<KilosKid> I did still get blue screens that didn't let me know what the issue was.
<KilosKid> After going on PC Help Forums, they had me get this program that allowed me to open up the MiniDUMPS of the memory, saved reports from the blue screens
<KilosKid> Annnd... yes.
<KilosKid> So anyway. Then I, stupidly, installed my Avid Pro Tools SE because I got inspired to compose a song at 3am
<KilosKid> Last thing I saw was Pro Tools changing the administrator somethingorother so that "everyone on the computer can use this program"
<KilosKid> I rebooted, and got the blue screen from hell
<KilosKid> Saying it was "fatal"
<KilosKid> And I could not get into windows
<KilosKid> THUS!
<KilosKid> Leading me to Ubuntu
<KilosKid> I ran Ubuntu alongside Windows at first, to test it, and was able to save some of my files that I wanted to grab
<KilosKid> from Windows*
<KilosKid> Also
<KilosKid> Seemed in Windows, my comp was freezing a: with Photoshop CS6 whenever I used it for a few hours and then it would freeze as I clicked "save as"
<KilosKid> And it also froze with streaming video
<KilosKid> or music
<KilosKid> But played music and video fine if it was saved to my hard drive
<KilosKid> The rltk.exe bluescreen that I got was actually during a session of Youtube-watching
<KilosKid> So I figured that, once I updated my ethernet card drivers, it would solve the issue.
<KilosKid> But it didn't
<KilosKid> So Photoshop froze my PC, streaming video/music froze my PC.
<KilosKid> Kaspersky froze my PC.
<KilosKid> Windows Movie Maker froze my PC.
<KilosKid> Fast forward back to the current: Youtube/streaming video is STILL freezing my PC
<Tonberry> mmm
<KilosKid> But at least I haven't had anything related to a blue screen. Heh.
<KilosKid> In particular
<Tonberry> does glxgears freeze it?
<KilosKid> I have no idea what that is
<superfly> KilosKid: do you know what graphics card you have?
<KilosKid> In particular, whilst watching a song on Youtube
<KilosKid> I let it play to the end and then rewound it by clicking the beginning of the progress bar, and that froze the PC
<KilosKid> So I restarted, and did the same thing to test, and it froze again.
<KilosKid> It's nVidia
<KilosKid> Vince helped me update my driver for that using the Dash
<KilosKid> I haven't yet tried to watch Youtube since doing that.
<Tonberry> the equivalent to a blue screen in linux is a flash capslock key, or nothing at all
<KilosKid> Since I'm updating you :D
<KilosKid> A flash capslock key?
<Tonberry> flashing*
<KilosKid> Oh
<KilosKid> Also
<KilosKid> Kilos helped me reset my BIOS
<KilosKid> And I was able to watch a full 55 minute video
<KilosKid> And then three songs on Youtube
<KilosKid> But then it froze again
<superfly> KilosKid: OK, so you have the proprietary or "non-free" drivers installed?
<Tonberry> is your graphics card not overheating?
<superfly> KilosKid: sorry if you mentioned it before, but is this a desktop or a laptop?
<KilosKid> This is a desktop
<KilosKid> Um
<KilosKid> I got the...
<KilosKid> I have no idea.
<KilosKid> I just went to the Dash, typed in 'driver' and selected the nVidia binary ('current' driver)
<KilosKid> And installed that.
<KilosKid> How would my graphics card be overheating?
<KilosKid> And why doesn't it freeze when I watch video/listen to music that is saved on my PC/
<Tonberry> if its fan failed?
<KilosKid> ALSO, Dash froze twice.
<KilosKid> The graphics card has its own fan?
<KilosKid> *peers inside*
<Tonberry> some of them
<KilosKid> Oyes.
<KilosKid> My fan is fine
<KilosKid> It's spinning super fast and I just checked a few hours ago for dust
<KilosKid> I couldn't see any.
<superfly> OK.
<KilosKid> My brain hurts.
<superfly> KilosKid: I'm impressed with your proficiency with a system you don't know
<Tonberry> are all your capacitors intact?
<Vince-0> lol
<KilosKid> Thanks, supaflahhh.
<superfly> Tonberry: I think you'll need to explain what they look like first
<KilosKid> tonberry: I have no idea how to check that.
<Vince-0> sounds like a unique case
<Tonberry> in other words nothing looks like http://blog.savel.org/2005/07/12/blowing-capacitors-in-mainboard/ or http://www.overclock.net/t/405422/blown-capacitor
<KilosKid> Um
<KilosKid> There are things that LOOK like those things on the second link
<KilosKid> But they're still different.
<KilosKid> I don't even know if they're the capacitor
<KilosKid> There are heaps of them
<KilosKid> Let me check them them all.
<Tonberry> none of their tops look blown off?
<KilosKid> Not at a glance
<Tonberry> or badly bulged?
<KilosKid> Lemme take a photo
<Kilos> lol
<KilosKid> Don't laff at me, old man
<Kilos> i laughing at the capacitor remark brat
<KilosKid> lol
<KilosKid> Oh also
<KilosKid> The first time it froze in Ubuntu
<KilosKid> I got this crazy screen
<KilosKid> Black, with lots of text
<KilosKid> I thought it had frozen so I did a hard restart, a split-second after the text loaded a bit more
<Tonberry> that sounds like Xorg dying and reverting to a text terminal
<KilosKid> I'm resizing that and you can see for sure
<Vince-0> check /var/log/syslog for messages at these issues
<KilosKid> I did
<KilosKid> It gave me only four lines of stuff
<KilosKid> Let me do another syslog
<KilosKid> glk gedit?
<KilosKid> glkguw... something
<Kilos> when do you use cat and when tail guys
<KilosKid> http://www.shrinkpictures.com/processed/phpNUsMS7AM.jpg This is the screen that popped up with Ubuntu's first freeze
<KilosKid> Oh wait.
<Kilos> Tonberry, give her the full command please
<KilosKid> Bah. I have to upload.
<Tonberry> http://localhost/go_away_no_hotlinking_allowed
<Kilos> she isnt an IT person
<Vince-0> tail -f -n 1000 /var/log/syslog
<Tonberry> someone does not like hotlinking
<KilosKid> Okay
<KilosKid> That brought up a heap of stuff
<KilosKid> On the terminal page
<KilosKid> Should I select it all?
<Tonberry> try http://imgur.com/ for random image uploads
<Kilos> paste it KilosKid 
<KilosKid> Paste it right here? There's a lot of it...
<Tonberry> dont we have a pastebin for that?
<Kilos> not here
<Kilos> thats spam
<KilosKid> Okay, one sec
<KilosKid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355674/ ?
<Kilos> thanks for helping her guys. shes learning fast
<Vince-0> tail -f lists the last lines of a file, -n is the option for number of lines, 
<Kilos> musta inherited that brain somewhere
<KilosKid> Must... diagnose... problem.
<Vince-0> ha
<Tonberry> i would throw out the stiffy drive just in case
<KilosKid> What do you mean?
<Vince-0> there are many youtube vids on basic GNU/LINUX guides to get started. Search Ubuntu Troubleshooting
<Tonberry> looks like you have a stiffy drive attached from that log
<KilosKid> I have my -camera- attached
<KilosKid> Is that what you mean?
<KilosKid> What's a stiffy drive? /headexplosion
<Tonberry> floppy/stiffy
<Tonberry> old thing
<Tonberry> should be burned on sight
<KilosKid> Oh
<KilosKid> I don't have a floppy, though. That's the weird thing
<KilosKid> Or at least, I don't have access to it
<KilosKid> It's showing that I've got one?
<Tonberry> could just be a bios setting then i guess
<KilosKid> I did disable it in the BIOS.
<Tonberry> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<KilosKid> Ehem. What does -that- mean?
<Tonberry> fd0 is a floppy
<Tonberry> well something thinks a floppy drive is attached
<Tonberry> if it does anything bad or not I do not know
<KilosKid> Hm.
<KilosKid> Weirdness.
<Kilos> Tonberry, must she run that end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Kilos> with or without sudo?
<Tonberry> no
<Kilos> ah ty
<Tonberry> that is from her logs
<superfly> KilosKid: can you show us what "cat /etc/mtab" outputs
<Kilos> oh ok
<KilosKid> Okay
<Tonberry>  just shows that something looks floppy drive like 
<KilosKid> Uploading the photos of my comp
<KilosKid> With the capacitor things
<KilosKid> And that first hideous 'freeze screen' that Ubuntu had
<Kilos> hehe
<KilosKid> maybe those aren't capacitors... I dunnooooo
<KilosKid> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0717.jpg
<KilosKid> Another perspective coming.
<superfly> Those brown guys are capacitors, and they look fine
<KilosKid> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0716.jpg
<KilosKid> Brown guys lololol
<Tonberry> and i can visually confirm the absence of a floppy drive
<KilosKid> Computer's making a slightly weird noise.
<KilosKid> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0707.jpg First screen when it first froze
<KilosKid> Why is it recognising a floppy drive if there isn't one?
 * Tonberry shrugs
<Kilos> must be a female desktop pc
<KilosKid> I'm wondering if there's supposed to be innuendo there
<KilosKid> I'm still trying to wrap my head around your sense of humour
<Kilos> sorry
<KilosKid> So I think maybe, a good starting point would be to update all drivers
<KilosKid> I updated my graphics card
<superfly> Yup, that's a crash, nice output, my wife's PC doesn't even show that currently.
<KilosKid> Now I need to update my sound card (I guess?), and interwebs one
<KilosKid> It crashed.
<KilosKid> *cries*
<Tonberry> does it have some form of onboard graphics?
<superfly> Looks like something was taking too long to respond and so the watchdog killed it.
<superfly> Didn't know Linux came with a watchdog...
 * Tonberry didn't know x86 came with one
<KilosKid> Let me see...
<KilosKid> I wish I could remember what caused it.
<KilosKid> Or rather, what I was doing when it happened
<KilosKid> If I knew what caused it, I could fix it.
<Tonberry> at this point I am very tempted to start blaming hardware
<Kilos> have you got a spare graphics card love
<KilosKid> Well...
<KilosKid> There's one in my mom's computer
<Kilos> oops KilosKid 
<Kilos> try that
<KilosKid> But doesn't it have to be compatible with my motherboard?
<Kilos> they both P4's
<KilosKid> I really don't want to fiddle with it, eeeeh.
<KilosKid> I have no idea
<Kilos> ya man
<KilosKid> Mom's comp is one of those little horizontal hard drive cases
<KilosKid> It's a refurbished PC
<Kilos> if its wrong it wont fit in the slot
<Tonberry> i would not bet on a horizontal pc having a graphics card
<Kilos> whew i had those specs somewhere
<KilosKid> lol
<Tonberry> no screen outputs on your motherboard?
<KilosKid> What does that mean?
<Kilos> oh ya thats a flat one hey
<Tonberry> mmm
<KilosKid> Anything to plug the monitor into directly on the motherboard?
<Tonberry> looks like one from the photo
<Kilos> doesnt stand up
<Tonberry> yes
<KilosKid> There is, actually
<KilosKid> But I'd have to set it up to register it
<KilosKid> Because when I first got the comp
<KilosKid> I plugged the monitor into the motherboard plug
<KilosKid> And it didn't work
<KilosKid> It was just black
<KilosKid> Let me take a photo lol
<KilosKid> Unless you don't think I need to
<Tonberry> they usually dont work if there is another graphics card plugged in
<KilosKid> So should I remove the nVidia one?
<Tonberry> worth a try
<KilosKid> Whew
<KilosKid> Eish
<KilosKid> Okay so
<KilosKid> If I remove the nVidia graphics card, the motherboard one should pop into action automatically?
<Tonberry> yes
<KilosKid> Okay. And if it doesn't?
<Tonberry> put the nvidia card back
<KilosKid> What if removing it stuffed something up and neither one works?
<Tonberry> doom and gloom?
<KilosKid> Aw hell
<Tonberry> they are fairly difficult to break
<Tonberry> short of breaking off components
<KilosKid> OKa
<KilosKid> y
<KilosKid> It doesn't look like it's screwed down into the motherboard
<KilosKid> Or there are any...
<KilosKid> Hm
<Tonberry> should be one on the left
<KilosKid> So all I have to do is pull out this little black clip connecting it to the part where the monitor plug goes in?
<Tonberry> oh and turn of the pc before removing anything
<KilosKid> Of course.
<Tonberry> just checking...
<KilosKid> Didn't mean to sound snippy
<KilosKid> I am NERVOUS. But I shall do this.
<KilosKid> Be back in... hopefully not too long.
<KilosKid> Don' leave me.
<Kilos> get the laapy meantime KilosKid 
<Kilos> lappy too
<Kilos> then you gotta install xchat
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<KilosKid> If I have a problem with my computer
<KilosKid> Then I'll get the laptop
<KilosKid> Okay now I'm really going
<KilosKid> (whine)
<Kilos> thanks Tonberry 
<Tonberry> pleasure
<bakuman> Oo #gsouthafrica trending on g+
<KilosKid> Kuhrap
<KilosKid> Well, that wasn't so hard
<KilosKid> But now my Unity stuff is gone
<KilosKid> The sidebar
<KilosKid> I had to use terminal to open xchat
<KilosKid> And firefox
<Tonberry> mmm
<KilosKid> I'm using the motherboard graphics though
<Tonberry> possible lack of 3d acceleration
<KilosKid> Possibly.
<Tonberry> try crashing it
<KilosKid> Okay.
<KilosKid> Youtuuuube time
<KilosKid> Oh wait
<KilosKid> First
<KilosKid> How do I select xchat again to come back to it off of Firefox?
<KilosKid> Since I don't have the taskbar icon to click
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> does alt-tab work?
<KilosKid> It's that for Windows
<KilosKid> It's not working here.
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> it should if there is a windows  manager running
<Tonberry> most strange
<KilosKid> I just got
<KilosKid> "The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly"
<KilosKid> What is Compiz?
<Tonberry> the thing that unity is built on
<KilosKid> Interesting
<Kilos> try restarting before you youtube
<KilosKid> Should I restart?
<KilosKid> Why would that make a difference, though?
<KilosKid> Just to help the comp get used to this monitor port?
<Kilos> the launch panel should be there with graphics acceleration
<KilosKid> How do I get to graphics acceleration with terminal?
<KilosKid> Or how do I open the launch panel with terminal?
<Kilos> it forgot something
<Kilos> that compiz thing
<KilosKid> Well it offered to "leave closed" or "relaunch"
<KilosKid> I clicked relaunch
<KilosKid> But haven't got any clock up top, or sound volume control, or internet speed arrows, or the sidebar with the icons.
<Kilos> restart
<KilosKid> Okay, Compiz crashed again
<KilosKid> Both times I tried to drag the terminal from the top-left corner of the screen
<KilosKid> restarting
<Kilos> you cant work unity without that panel imo
<Kilos> why she gotta have probs and mine work
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> oh maybe compiz wants the nvidia card
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<Tonberry> i would guess the onboard graphics just cant run unity?
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<KilosKid> Restart didn't help
<KilosKid> I had to click ctrl+alt+del to log out
<KilosKid> And the login screen showed the top bar with the time, sound, etc
<KilosKid> But not the actual Ubuntu environment once logged in
<KilosKid> Ohhh crap
<KilosKid> "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error"
<Kilos> i think compiz is missing the nvidia card
<Kilos> we try run it again
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall compiz
<Tonberry> doubtful that would help
<Kilos> oh wont it reconfigure
<Tonberry> mmm
<KilosKid> Maybe I should put the graphics card back... heh.
<Tonberry> maybe
<Kilos> kiddo get moms one
<Kilos> outa her pc
<KilosKid> How, on Windows XP, do I check what her graphics card is?
<KilosKid> So I can see that it even has one before I open it up
<KilosKid> Is that msconfig?
<Kilos> its plugged into the same slot as yours
<Kilos> are they same flat pc's?
<KilosKid> I wanted to check first before I opened it up, Kilos.
<KilosKid> No
<KilosKid> Mine isn't a flat PC
<Kilos> ah
<KilosKid> It's much newer than mom's
<KilosKid> Mom's is a refurbished one
<Kilos> but cards are normally same
<KilosKid> Okay, what should I do, guys?
<KilosKid> Should I watch Youtube anyway, deal with no unity bar?
<KilosKid> Just for the purposes of the test?
<Kilos> try
<Tonberry> give youtube a try to see waht it does
<KilosKid> Okay, brb
<Kilos> did that crash log show anything related to graphics
<Kilos> i dont understand that stuff and pc dont like ubuntu pastebin
<Tonberry> nothing i saw
<KilosKid> K. Watched Youtube with motherboard graphics card. Played video, skipped ahead to end, skipped ahead to beginning (without pausing), minimized and maximized without pausing, and it froze.
<KilosKid> So it's not the graphics card, one would think.
<KilosKid> Unless the motherboard graphics is an issue.
<Tonberry> sounds like it
<Tonberry> or the motherboard itself...
<Kilos> yay they not cheap
<KilosKid> :(
<KilosKid> Is there any way I can test it without having to buy a new one? I don't have money to spare to getting a new one, and then that doesn't even fix the issue.
<Kilos> KilosKid, are you sure there is not dust around the cpu fan
<Kilos> its not that card KilosKid 
<mazal> Oom Kilos !!!! Ek's terug op my pc !!! :-)
<KilosKid> There's a tiiiiny bit of dust, but it's not impacting the spinning at all.
<Kilos> mooi mazal groed my dogter
<Kilos> in engels
<mazal> Hi KilosKid
<KilosKid> Hello, mazal.
<mazal> Glad you are here ;)
<Kilos> no KilosKid it stops the heat from the cpu from escaping
 * Tonberry shrugs
<Tonberry> i have to go home now
<KilosKid> How do I take the cpu fan out to clean it?
<KilosKid> Thanks for your help, Tonberry.
<Tonberry> should be online again later
<mazal> Sien dalk later weer oom. Het klomp goete om op datum te kry hier. Wou net gou die goeie nuus kom gee
<Kilos> get the pc to the garage ask then for an old car tube valve and blow the whole pc clean
<Kilos> only compressedair works
<Kilos> ask superfly 
<Kilos> ok mazal 
<KilosKid> Why compressed air? Because it's focused and powerful?
<Kilos> it blows all the dust outa every little whole KilosKid 
<Kilos> you will be full of dust betcha
<KilosKid> What's an old car tube valve?
<Kilos> and vacuum cleaners cause static buildup in pcs
<Kilos> the thing where you pump the tire
<KilosKid> Oh.
<superfly> KilosKid: what I usually do is scrape the dust out with a screwdriver (with the PC  off) and then vacuum up the loose dust.
<Kilos> cut that off a scrap tube and put it in the front of the garages pump to blow right where you wanna
<KilosKid> Well
<KilosKid> I took off all the dust from the fan blades themselves
<KilosKid> A while back
<KilosKid> And checked to make sure there wasn't any build-up
<Kilos> you cant clean properly without air
<KilosKid> There's only slight dust on the bottom of the fan (the little part that looks like the underside of a mushroom)
<KilosKid> And I wiped my finger across it but none of it budged.
<Kilos> i normally open the power supply as well  and you will be surprised how much dust is in there
<Kilos> google where in melbourne you can get spanjaard lubricating switch cleaner
<Kilos> or servisol but it costs more
<KilosKid> Eh...?
<KilosKid> That sounds like an unnecessary thing
<Kilos> that cleans and protects electronic circuitry
<KilosKid> How does it clean it?
<Kilos> scratching on moards with screwdriver is dangerous
<KilosKid> Supahflahhh, he be questionin' yo' wayz.
<Kilos> its got built in detergents specially made for electronics stuff
<KilosKid> Yeah but you still have to apply it.
<Kilos> no i know
<Kilos> its a spray can
<Kilos> like doom
<KilosKid> lol
<Kilos> flyspray
<Kilos> works well
<KilosKid> There reaaaally doesn't like like there's any problem-causing dust on my hardware
<Kilos> if you have a radio that the volume control scratches it fixes that too
<KilosKid> look like*
<Kilos> was there dust on power supply fan
<Kilos> then there plenty on cpu heatsink
<KilosKid> The power supply is closed
<KilosKid> I can't see its fan
<Kilos> if you look in the back you can see dust
<Kilos> where it blows out
<KilosKid> It's amazing how quickly I grew fond of this little Unity task/sidebar
<KilosKid> I missed it when it disappeared.
<KilosKid> Should I open up the power supply then, and check for dust?
<Kilos> the pc worked for few vids and you did all the other stuff with no hang
<KilosKid> Yeah
<Kilos> lol
<KilosKid> But it also froze twice on the dash
<Kilos> so its not inna software im sure
<KilosKid> After I had installed some stuffs
<KilosKid> WHY NOT? Software is fixable. *sob*
<Kilos> what stuff
<KilosKid> I dunno. It was plugins for things.
<KilosKid> Like Pidgin and whatnot.
<KilosKid> Anyhoo, should I open up the power supply and clear out any dust?
<Kilos> oh ok
<KilosKid> The sound of the CPU fan doesn't change when I watch Youtube videos either.
<KilosKid> On mom's comp, the fan gets louder when watching videos
<KilosKid> But mine stays the same
<Kilos> i think the cpu is getting hot and turning off
<KilosKid> If it was turning off, wouldn't the whole computer switch off, or restart?
<KilosKid> And would you please answer my other question?
<Kilos> no it hangs
<Kilos> it doesnt switch off as in dead , just stops doing things
<Kilos> which one
<KilosKid> Should I open up the freaking power supply and clear out any dust? :P
<Kilos> i gotta look where i type dodo
<KilosKid> lol
<Kilos> that would be good too yes
<Kilos> with air
<KilosKid> I don't HAVE air.
<KilosKid> Fingers will have to do
<Kilos> no
<KilosKid> Don't no me.
<KilosKid> It's better than nothing, right?
<Kilos> you cant clean in everywhere the dust goes
<KilosKid> Maybe there are huge clumps there that I can pull out
<Kilos> ya but even thin amounts on contacts of cards etc cause probs
<KilosKid> Oh jeez
<KilosKid> Well,
<KilosKid> I'm gonna do that anyway
<KilosKid> I'll sort out 'thin amounts' when I actually can.
<Kilos> huge lumps you can finger off yeah
<superfly> I don't scrape on the motherboard, just on the heatsink
<superfly> and don't open the power supply unless you really have to
<KilosKid> Oh.
<KilosKid> Why?
<Kilos> its quite a job
<KilosKid> Looks like it might just be two screws though?
<Kilos> 4 at the back holding it in place then 4 holding top cover on and all your power cords to mb and drives etc
<Kilos> big job
<KilosKid> I don't have to actually take the whole thing OUT, do I?
<KilosKid> I was just gonna open the bottom panel
<Kilos> you can blow air inn back by the fan
<KilosKid> Oi.
<KilosKid> I can't do anything airwise right now short of actually blowing with my breath, Kilos.
<KilosKid> I certainly can't blow out big clumps of dust.
<Kilos> that moves it around and hopefully out the little holes
<KilosKid> Those need to be pulled out.
<Kilos> its a big job love
<KilosKid> Sigh
<KilosKid> I just want to fix my stupid computer.
<Kilos> me too
<KilosKid> What else can I check in the meantime, people?
<KilosKid> People meaning - not just Kilos.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok do this
<Kilos> in terminal
<Kilos> sudo touch /force fsck
<KilosKid> It certainly does seem likely that it's CPU-related
<KilosKid> Freezes on Youtube, was freezing during running of Kaspersky (which is big)
<Kilos> then reboot and it should do a file system check
<KilosKid> Freezing during running of recording program (also big)
<KilosKid> What's file system?
<KilosKid> Isn't that softwareish?
<Kilos> all you software stuffs
<Kilos> they all files
<KilosKid> Haven't wen done that already?
<KilosKid> we*
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i think its hardware overheating honestly
<KilosKid> Okay, restarting.
<Kilos> now i keep quiet
<Kilos> the pro suggest cleaning too
<Kilos> wb Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn \
<magespawn> hardware probs?
<Kilos> tara yes i think its hardware
<Kilos> you read all the logs
<magespawn> some
<Kilos> ah so you know she was here on 12.10 and xchat
<Kilos> some big step that
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> only stupid pc keeps hanging when active
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> some bios have a hardware monitor that will show the tempreture of the cpu and fan speeds in the case
<KilosKid> Okay. Well... I forgot what the PC was supposed to do with that last command I used on terminal?
<KilosKid> But I cleaned the CPU and Power Supply fans
<KilosKid> Got rid of almost all the dust
<KilosKid> With some earbuds
<KilosKid> aaaand watching Youtube now and I've been trying to make the comp freeze, but it hasn't yet.
<KilosKid> So heeere's hoping.
<KilosKid> Computer is also running quieter.
<magespawn> sounds like that was it then
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, meet my brat
<Kilos> oh debs brat my daughter
<magespawn> hey KilosKid 
<KilosKid> Sup, magespawn.
<Kilos> shes really been struggling for months now magespawn 
<Kilos> blessing in disguise methinks
<magespawn> struggling with?
<KilosKid> Blessing in disguise? Why? Cuz I'm now on Ubuntu? :P
<KilosKid> Blue screens and computer freezes.
<Kilos> yip
 * Kilos smirks inna corner
<KilosKid> lol shup, monkey blood
<Kilos> whew
<KilosKid> Anyway, I just spent the last little while meticulously cleaning dust off the CPU and power supply fans.
<KilosKid> The computer is running more quietly now, aaaand... I'm hoping that just a bit of dust was the only issue.
<KilosKid> Otherwise, I'm fresh out of ideas.
<KilosKid> And everyone who has HELPED me is fresh out of ideas lol
<Kilos> yes love but with air you will see tons more blow outa everywhere
<Kilos> you inna high humidity area too
<magespawn> can be, pc do not like dust or getting too hot.
<Kilos> the big thing is the metal heat sink under the cpu fan
<magespawn> high humidty means you do not have to be too concerned about static electricity
<KilosKid> Okay. Well, I will get a can of compressed air when I can
<Kilos> unless you make it with a vacuum cleaner or something
<Kilos> but it also means the dust is more sticky
<magespawn> there are special vacuum cleaners for cleaning computers
<Kilos> you see KilosKid moistish dust can also cause short circuiting tween connections on mb
<KilosKid> Of course.
<Kilos> compressed air is best magespawn 
<zeref> hmmmmmmm
<Kilos> blow it clean
<Kilos> lo hmmmmmer
<magespawn> compressed air works and so does soft paint brushes
<zeref> Kilos and KilosKid 
<zeref> ???
<KilosKid> We be related.
<KilosKid> I be Kilos' kid.
<zeref> i see
<zeref> :D
<KilosKid> I don't typically talk that way.
<KilosKid> He actually talks that wa
<KilosKid> y
<KilosKid> Anyway, sup, zeref. :D
<superfly> magespawn: *and so do
<KilosKid> Ah, 'allo superfly.
<superfly> heya KilosKid
<Kilos> nope magespawn 
<Kilos> air gets in where no brush can
<Kilos> clean a pc with a brush the try compressed air and  see how much comes out
<Kilos> then try
<magespawn> ahh yes the brush gets rid of sticky stuff
<magespawn> ty superfly 
<KilosKid> Now I just gotta cough my lungs out thanks to all the dust I dislodged. :D
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<superfly> :-)
<magespawn> who needs built in grammer checkers
<magespawn> lol
<Cantide> hello '-'
<Kilos> well we see how long it goes good KilosKid 
<magespawn> hi Cantide
<Kilos> so weird typing kil and hitting tab twice
<Cantide> hey magespawn :)
<magespawn> brb fish two bedtime
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> grr Cantide 
<Kilos> you avoiding me?
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> no, why?
<Kilos> when you leaving
<Cantide> Saturday morning
<Cantide> tomorrow is my last exam
<Kilos> well duh i greeted you as well you know
<Cantide> studying right now :)
<Cantide> Kilos, I greeted you back -> <Cantide> hello '-'
<Kilos> hello not good enough, it dont bloep here
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos Kilos  hi '-'
<Cantide> better? :D
<Kilos> ha ha ha
 * Kilos slaps Cantide 
<Kilos> cheeky kids
<KilosKid> I like this Cantide person
<KilosKid> >=D
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> hehe whew now ganging up on me too
<Kilos> hes in durbs KilosKid 
<Kilos> going to korea in few days for hols
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Cantide> KilosKid, nice to meet you :)
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi Cantide
<psydroid> hi KilosKid
<Cantide> psydroid '<
<Kilos> shes like you guys, multitasks then forgets which task was which
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lurker
<zeref> first day of work tomoz
<Kilos> yay get ready for a lifetime of it
<zeref> indeed
<Kilos> the secret is to enjoy your work
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> then going to work isnt a hassle
<Kilos> hows inetpro and family
<inetpro> Kilos: you talk to much
<Cantide> and enjoyment is often a choice :)
 * inetpro trying to catch up 
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> hahaha not me
<inetpro> I see even tara was/is here?
<Kilos> the spammer
<Kilos> ya is here
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> hi KilosKid
<inetpro> welcome to #ubuntu-za
 * inetpro reading the backlogs
<Kilos> lots
<inetpro> Kilos: to much
<Kilos> yip
<KilosKid> Hi, inetpro. :)
<inetpro> KilosKid: what's the time there now?
<KilosKid> 5:30am
<KilosKid> Another sleepless night thanks to my kak PC
<Kilos> very serious to get pc fixed
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm
<KilosKid> Oh wait
<KilosKid> I need help, guys?
<KilosKid> Trying to get surround sound to work
<KilosKid> It worked on Windows, but only front-left and front-right speakers are working for Ubuntu
<KilosKid> And subwoofer.
<KilosKid> But center speaker and rear right/left don't.
<inetpro> sjoe
<KilosKid> I followed these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<KilosKid> But they didn't really seem to make a difference
<Kilos> must be some surround sound software we got
<inetpro> KilosKid: if you are as persistent as Kilos I have lots of hope for you :-)
<KilosKid> I'm very, very, very, very persistent
<KilosKid> But not as annoyingly as Kilos.
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> KilosKid: can you pastebin your /etc/pulse/daemon.conf file please?
<inetpro> KilosKid: you go girl! I like your attitude
<KilosKid> Is that sudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ?
<Kilos> KilosKid, use http://slexy.org
<KilosKid> What am I using that for?
<Kilos> sigh you gotta explain nicely superfly 
<Kilos> so annoying
<superfly> KilosKid: you can use that entire line and then copy and paste the contents of the file to pastebin
 * Kilos ducks
<KilosKid> Yeah.
<KilosKid> I was using pastebin
<KilosKid> I don't need another pastey site, KILOS.
<Kilos> pastebin sucks for me
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> takes forever to open
<Kilos> lo WOLFEYES 
<KilosKid> /etc/pulse/daemon.conf <-- Won't open anything on terminal
<KilosKid> Request full command line please?
<Kilos> betcha im the only one with 2 of his brats here
<Cantide> KilosKid, where are you that it's 05:30 am?! 'o'
<superfly> KilosKid: actually, apparently you don't need to edit that file any more
<WOLFEYES> Heya everyone and Kilos , KilosKid 
<KilosKid> Australia.
<Cantide> oh :p
<Cantide> you're from the future then
<superfly> oh dear, we have an invasion of the Kilos family
<KilosKid> Yesss
<KilosKid> lol
<WOLFEYES> lol betcha you are
<inetpro> sjoe! Kilos' kids taking over here?
<KilosKid> Hiya Wolfy.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> the rest of ours are a bit young
<WOLFEYES> ;-) heya Kid
<KilosKid> Okay, so...
<Kilos> yous lucky i stopped breeding at 26 or so
<KilosKid> What should I do about my speakerz?
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Cantide> mine are still in the negatives
<Kilos> have you pasted that file for superfly KilosKid 
<KilosKid> Superfly said that I don't need to edit a file anymore
<Kilos> he looks and finds things
<KilosKid> But also /etc/pulse/daemon.conf didn't even work
<WOLFEYES> Just curious because I don't know what has been tried, but when I went from win to kde I just had to change ports on the one computer.
<superfly> According to one of the blog posts referenced on that page, "Update 05/11/09: Attention everyone. This guide is now OUTDATED and no longer necessary. Configuring surround sound is now ridiculously easy in Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) - just go into the hardware tab in sound preferences, click the device to configure, then select a surround sound profile from the drop down box. There is NO NEED to use this guide at all any more!"
<KilosKid> Ah-HA!
<KilosKid> I added 'sudo gedit' and it worked.
<KilosKid> Oh if only, Superfly. If that worked, I would not be asking you guys for help.
<WOLFEYES> That was as usual superfly 's advice lol.
<inetpro> KilosKid: I'm not a audio/video expert but I'm sure we can try to help find a solution... 
<magespawn> daemon.conf is a file
<KilosKid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356114/
<superfly> KilosKid: and that doesn't work, you said.
<KilosKid> Nope
<KilosKid> And I just did speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<KilosKid> And only heard front left and front right.
<KilosKid> Bah
<KilosKid> http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound#Custom_Routing_of_Signals_to_Surround_Outputs Can someone dumb this down for me, please?
<superfly> KilosKid: are you sure everything is plugged in correctly?
<KilosKid> Absolutely.
<magespawn> just about to ask that
<KilosKid> I haven't touched the plugs since I removed Windows and installed Ubuntu
<KilosKid> I haven't even touched them since before that. lol
<KilosKid> Okay wait
<KilosKid> Back in Windows
<KilosKid> When I got it reformatted
<KilosKid> I needed to download soundblaster or something and that seemed to allow all speakers to work
<KilosKid> But I don't know how to get soundblaster for Ubuntu
<WOLFEYES> Superfly remember we had that problem with mine too, I just changed the wires into the other ports and it worked.
<Kilos> ah sound card drivers
<KilosKid> Drivers.
<KilosKid> I love cars and I love to drive, but omg I'm sick of drivers.
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> sb sound card?
<KilosKid> That was a lame sort-of joke. Feel free to booo me off the stage.
<KilosKid> Well, how do I update my soundcard driver?
<Kilos> what soundcard first we need to know
<Kilos> wasnt it in lspci
<Kilos> you will most likely need to install something not update it
<KilosKid> me cries
<Kilos> sb awe or audigy
<KilosKid> Computer froze.
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> without youtube
<KilosKid> I had a youtube video paused, and went to Dash, and typed in driver and it froze
<KilosKid> I got to 'dri' before it froze
<KilosKid> *hulkrage*
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> look for software to install in synaptic
<KilosKid> I looked for the soundblaster software in synaptic, Kilos.
<KilosKid> Don't no me.
<Kilos> and use dash to open stuff you have installed
<Kilos> lol
<KilosKid> I installed my graphics card driver from dash 
<KilosKid> So there.
<Kilos> thats different
<Kilos> nvidia fulla
<Kilos> type lspci in terminal
<Kilos> is there nothing about sb in there
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<KilosKid> Okay
<Kilos> parmantig die kind
<KilosKid> I want to update my ethernet card
<KilosKid> Help me someone please.
<superfly> KilosKid: I doubt you need an updated sound card driver
<Kilos> sigh and what about the sound now
<KilosKid> I don't care about the sound
<superfly> you'll already have the latest one
<KilosKid> I just want to stupid crappy computer to stop freezing
<KilosKid> the*
<superfly> KilosKid: I want you to try this (it may sound stupid, but it might help to pinpoint the problem somewhat)
<Kilos> well if it got better with finger cleaning compressed air with sort it good
<smile4ever> hi Kilos & superfly :D
<superfly> KilosKid: reboot your computer, but don't log in. then go to bed for a few hours. when you wake up, see if the computer has frozen at all
<WOLFEYES> heya smile4ever 
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<WOLFEYES> ha ha ha
<KilosKid> Okay, superfly... but what will that do?
<smile4ever> hi WOLFEYES :)
<WOLFEYES> hugs KilosKid 
<superfly> KilosKid: the network drivers are only properly initialised when you log in - I want to determine if it is a problem with your network card or not
<Kilos> hes working on something KilosKid 
<KilosKid> That's why I wanted to update the network card
<superfly> KilosKid: YouTube pulls a lot of data, so it might be some sort of bug in the driver
<KilosKid> Since i got a blue screen in windows saying that it was caused b y the network card
<KilosKid> And then I updated it, and didn't get that particular blue screen again
<superfly> KilosKid: unfortunately you probably already have the latest version
<KilosKid> WHYYYYY
<KilosKid> How do I check that?
<Kilos> latest ubuntu latest drivers
<superfly> KilosKid: before you do this, however, can you pastebin the output of "lspci" from the terminal?
<KilosKid> Okay
<superfly> that'll tell me what network card you have
<KilosKid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356150/
<smile4ever> WOLFEYES: what are you doing? :)
<WOLFEYES> playing superbike 
<Kerbero> ahh
<superfly> KilosKid: nice graphics card!
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<KilosKid> Is that sarcasm?
<Kerbero> some realtek's have driver issues
<Kerbero> that vga card is actually nice
<KilosKid> Ah, okay then.
<Kerbero> mine is a 8500
<KilosKid> Because another xchat person said that nvidia has issues.
<KilosKid> I know it's not the card, though. I took it out and tried with the motherboard card and the comp still froze.
<Kerbero> i would suggest getting the drivers for that network card from the manufacturer's website
<magespawn> ram? memtest?
<KilosKid> I've done a memtest.
<KilosKid> I did it with Windows.
<Kerbero> Tonberry had an issue like that before iirc
<KilosKid> I also took one RAM stick out and used only one. Comp still froze. I took that ramstick out and put back the other one, comp still froze.
<KilosKid> I'd like to get the drivers, but I don't know where to go to select linux and what-not
<KilosKid> *slumps
 * inetpro o/
<Kilos> ask nicely for a link and some nice guy will get it for you kiddo
<inetpro> skimmed over all the stuff I missed
<KilosKid> Wouldn't you miss it if you skimmed?
<inetpro> and wow, Kilos she is very persistent, and fast
<Kilos> lol yqa
<Kilos> ya ook
<KilosKid> I need my PC to work.
<KilosKid> Heck yes I'm persistent.
<inetpro> eh
<KilosKid> It SHOULDN'T be freezing.
<Kilos> worse than me and dont like waiting
<KilosKid> Piece of kak.
<KilosKid> Oi
<Kilos> not patient like me
<KilosKid> I'm not impatient.
<inetpro> ai
<KilosKid> I'm not paying attention to that one.
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> I always like to try to measure what I manage
<Kilos> doesnt lspci name the sound card
<inetpro> somehow you should be able to measure the temperature of the cpu
<KilosKid> I wanna do that, yes.
<Kilos> ya inetpro 
<magespawn> in the bios
<inetpro> KDE has some very nice widgets for that
<Kilos> whew kde is going too far right now
<inetpro> showing you a nice graphical output over time
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> unity not even imbedded yet
<WOLFEYES> kde is nice
<KilosKid> CPU temp is in the BIOS?
<inetpro> fact is, you first need to know whether the temp is logged
<KilosKid> I don't remember seeing it...
<KilosKid> Even my BIOS sucks. Sheesh.
<inetpro> hang on... I try find something
<inetpro> forget about the BIOS
<magespawn> on some yes fan speeds too
<KilosKid> Okeydoke.
<Kilos> im sure i saw thermal monitor somewhere
<inetpro> one simple hit or miss: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<KilosKid> No such file or directory
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> sudo it
<inetpro> then we just need to find out where yours is logged
<inetpro> Kilos: it won't help
<Kilos> ah
<KilosKid> I 'sudo gedit' it and it took me to a text thingy
<KilosKid> But it was blank
<Kilos> just member to tell her when to use sudo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: no problemo... that answer said it all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shes only a few days into linux
<inetpro> KilosKid: ls -l /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<KilosKid> I'm frickin' cold
<KilosKid> I wish my comp was.
<KilosKid> Nope.
<inetpro> KilosKid: cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/LNXTHERM\:00/thermal_zone/temp
<KilosKid> Whew, nope.
<KilosKid> Crazy.
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> I also didn't get anything from the first command but the last one I got a reading of 42800
<KilosKid> That sounds like the temp of a computer on the sun
<inetpro> apparently is given in mºC 
<inetpro> whatever that means
<KilosKid> Whatever that means
<KilosKid> lol
<Kerbero> milli
<inetpro> anyway that doesn't help us much
<Kerbero> it does
<inetpro> we need yours
<Kerbero> lol
<KilosKid> We just wanna make the worrrrld dance, forgetabouda priiiiiiiiiiice tag
<inetpro> now where else to seek for the temp values?
 * inetpro googling
<magespawn> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-hardware-sensors-indicators-in.html
<magespawn> thats for 12.10
<Kilos> magespawn, help me too
<magespawn> with?
<Kilos> i wanna know how to install mbr to /sdb
<Kilos> with maverick on .sda
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/monitor-hardware-temperature-in-ubuntu.html 
<magespawn> you mbr on one disk with os on another?
<Kilos>   /sda1
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> no sdb be scrao that needs an mbr before i can get anything going on it
<Kilos> scrap
<KilosKid> Ugh I hate Windows
<KilosKid> I can't believe how unfriendly to users it really was.
<Kilos> tried all the other tools i got to fix mbr but no luck so far
<Kilos> lol
<KilosKid> Granted, if I didn't have all of you to help me with commands, I'd be screwed with Ubuntu.
<magespawn> is there anything on the disk now?
<Kilos> i just gparted it all to fat32
<Kilos> was windows before
<Kilos> tried the fixmbr and fixboot
<Kilos> its 80g cant afford to trash something like that
<magespawn> are you only going to use it with linux?
<Kilos> got 14 drives here that all have mbr probs
<Kilos> im fixing for ian
<KilosKid> Okay so
<KilosKid> It says that I have no sensors enabled but they are detected
<Kilos> linux is good if i can just get it bootable
<KilosKid> And to go to preferences to enable them
<KilosKid> What preferences where
<KilosKid> ?
<Kilos> oh look in edit KilosKid 
<Kilos> edit prefs
<KilosKid> The prefs in the sensor program?
<smile4ever> byeee :D
<KilosKid> Cuz I can't even open the sensor program
<KilosKid> Bye smiles. :)
<Kilos> is there one there
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<KilosKid> I just downloaded it
<KilosKid> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-hardware-sensors-indicators-in.html This one
<smile4ever> thanks Kilos& KilosKid :p
<inetpro> KilosKid: so you ran sensors-detect?
<KilosKid> No
<KilosKid> I can't
<KilosKid> Because every time I try to open it, it tells me to enable the sensors by going into Preferences
<KilosKid> Should I restart?
<KilosKid> The tutorial didn't mention restarting, but yeah.
<Kilos> no
<KilosKid> *pulls hair out*
<inetpro> sudo sensors-detect
<inetpro> And answer "yes" to everything.
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> kilos the mbr is just the disks record of how the patitions are setup
<Kilos> ya but no mbr no drive at all
<inetpro> then "You can now either restart the computer..."
<Kilos> thats where bios finds it
<Kilos> and grub installs some stuff there to /boot
<KilosKid> "Monitoring programs won't work until the needed modules are loaded. You may want to run 'service module-init-tools start' to load them.
<inetpro> oops KilosKid, I'm looking at that link from magespawn
<inetpro> KilosKid: sudo service module-init-tools start
<magespawn> Kilos: http://gr8idea.info/os/tutorials/linux/mbr.html
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<KilosKid> It just said "module-init-tools stop/waiting
<inetpro> hmm... not sure what that means
<inetpro> now before installing psensor or anything else
<inetpro> go look whether maybe those temp files above exist now
<inetpro> temperature files
<inetpro> cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/LNXTHERM\:00/thermal_zone/temp
<WOLFEYES> ty magespawn very interesting reading, I needed that on saturday lol
<inetpro> KilosKid: ls -l /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<magespawn> np WOLFEYES 
<KilosKid> <KilosKid> lol
<KilosKid> <Kerbero> milli
<KilosKid> <inetpro> anyway that doesn't help us much
<KilosKid> <Kerbero> it does
<KilosKid> <inetpro> we need yours
<KilosKid> <Kerbero> lol
<KilosKid> <KilosKid> We just wanna make the worrrrld dance, forgetabouda priiiiiiiiiiice tag
<KilosKid> <inetpro> now where else to seek for the temp values?
<KilosKid> * inetpro googling
<KilosKid> <magespawn> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-hardware-sensors-indicators-in.html
<KilosKid> <magespawn> thats for 12.10
<KilosKid> <Kilos> magespawn, help me too
<KilosKid> <magespawn> with?
<KilosKid> Eh?
<KilosKid> I didn't even select that.
<KilosKid> tara-lynn@taralynn-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<inetpro> yikes
<KilosKid> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature: No such file or directory
<KilosKid> tara-lynn@taralynn-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/LNXTHERM\:00/thermal_zone/temp
<KilosKid> cat: /sys/bus/acpi/devices/LNXTHERM:00/thermal_zone/temp: No such file or directory
<KilosKid> There we go.
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ok... anyway, good to know that
<KilosKid> wait wait wait
<KilosKid> Now the bar at the top is showing sensors
<KilosKid> And I can select preferences
<KilosKid> Wait one
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> KilosKid: dankie vir wat? 
<inetpro> nie te vroeg bly word nie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dat jy haar help man
<inetpro> ah
<KilosKid> But
<KilosKid> I selected my graphics card for the first (of three) one, and it still says No Active SEnsors there
<inetpro> hmm...
<KilosKid> It doesn't allow me to select 'okay' or 'apply'. Just 'close'.
<KilosKid> Wait
<KilosKid> Figured it out
<KilosKid> nvm
<KilosKid> CPU temp is 31c
<Kilos> we want to see sensors on cpu mainly
<Kilos> that cool
<inetpro> beautiful
<magespawn> very
<inetpro> now
<KilosKid> I'll see how hot it gets when I use Youtube
<Kilos> watch what it does whn it freezes
<Kilos> ya
<KilosKid> <3
<KilosKid> I love you all.
<inetpro> now you need to monitor that temperature as you use your pc
<Kilos> now you can see all the time while playing
<Kilos> also somewhere there is a plce to set the cpu cutoff temp up a bit
<inetpro> 31c is fairly low
<Kilos> ya thats great
<magespawn> have all the usual suspects been checked?
<Kilos> mines 40 something
<KilosKid> rofl
<KilosKid> It went up 1 degree
<Kilos> keep watching and see when pc freezes KilosKid 
<KilosKid> Youtube's still playing
<KilosKid> The video is HD
<KilosKid> Okay
<KilosKid> Oop
<KilosKid> It's on 33
<KilosKid> OH NOES
<KilosKid> Maybe it just keeps getting hotter
<KilosKid> The bastard.
<inetpro> on my PC I was okay with anything below 70c
<Kilos> keep watching and run some more stuff
<KilosKid> I'm running Youtube video at HD 720, and playing  RhythmBox music player
<KilosKid> 34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KilosKid> 34 degrees!!!!
<KilosKid> It keeps going up
<KilosKid> *gathp*
<Kilos> it can take lots more
<magespawn> bios cut off temp might be set very low
<inetpro> magespawn: good point
<KilosKid> Yeah.
<KilosKid> That's possible.
<KilosKid> Magespawn
<KilosKid> I want to smooch you quite hard if that is the case.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> well spotted magespawn 
<KilosKid> *whimpers with potential excitement*
<KilosKid> It's steady at 34 for now
<magespawn> lets see first
<inetpro> KilosKid: when you type something like "*whimpers with potential excitement*" just put /me in front
<KilosKid> Fan is 1885 RPM
<KilosKid> Okay.
<KilosKid> Gathp
<KilosKid> 35
<KilosKid> I opened the sound panel
<magespawn> so the system is not working hard yet then
<inetpro> the /me is an action message
<KilosKid> Except
<KilosKid> The sound panel won't load
<Kilos> thats afast pc with 4gB ram and 5gB swap
<KilosKid> It pops up, but stays white
<inetpro> KilosKid: except?
<KilosKid> 5gB swap? What's that mean?
<Kilos> then wait
<Kilos> its straining some
<KilosKid> It usually loads immediately
<Kilos> will open soonish
<KilosKid> Why is it straining. *smacks PC*
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai
<KilosKid> Ooh
<KilosKid> MB temperature is 39
<KilosKid> CPU is still 35
<Kilos>  streaming uses lotsa power
<magespawn> did the install go fine? checksum the iso?
<inetpro> KilosKid: you need to reboot anyway just to make sure your sensors survive a reboot
<KilosKid> I opened up the sensor thingy
<KilosKid> It went up to 36c
<KilosKid> Why wouldn't they survive a reboot?
<KilosKid> omg
<KilosKid> Sensor alarm
<KilosKid> My graphics card is at 48
<Kilos> there we go
<magespawn> is the hard drive very busy or quiet?
<KilosKid> But I took my graphics card out and the comp still froze
<inetpro> KilosKid: sometimes these settings are not saved properly
<KilosKid> CPU is 37c
<KilosKid> Graphics card went up to 49
<KilosKid> HMM
<KilosKid> Why would the comp still freeze when I took the graphics card out?
<KilosKid> CPU is at 38
<magespawn> does it show fan speed settings on the graphics card?
<Kilos> might be in the bios its set to stop at 40 or something
<KilosKid> Um...
<KilosKid> CHASIS fan speed and POWER fan speed are showing 0 RPM
<KilosKid> But... the power fan is clearly moving.
<Kilos> there is no sensor there
<KilosKid> MB heat os 40c
<magespawn> bios usually only controls mb fans
<KilosKid> is*
<inetpro> maybe it just didn't pick up the correct sensor for that
<WOLFEYES> night all ... good luck with that KilosKid  ;-)
<KilosKid> Okay
<Kilos> night WOLFEYES 
<KilosKid> Well
<KilosKid> Wait wait
<KilosKid> So the temp of the graphics card is 49c, then went to 48c
<KilosKid> But this something else
<KilosKid> GeForce 9500 GT is at 100%
<inetpro> or maybe there is no sensor
<KilosKid> CPU fan speed went up to 2033RPM
<KilosKid> Temp is down to 36c
<KilosKid> Poor computer. What's wrong with it?
<KilosKid> CPU went down to 35
<inetpro> KilosKid: but it hasn't hung up on you has it?
<KilosKid> Not yet
<KilosKid> What are these volt/voltage things?
<magespawn> maybe it just wanted the attention
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> KilosKid: I would just keep an eye on those sensors as you try to go about your daily routine
<magespawn> the electricity usage of that part cpu/fan etc
<KilosKid> Ohnoes
<KilosKid> my Sensor program encountered an errorz
<inetpro> over time you should figure a pattern
<KilosKid> Whilst I was selecting other things to show me
<KilosKid> Namely, my two cores
<inetpro> errorz?
<KilosKid> My cores are at 37c
<KilosKid> I'm just being silly.
<KilosKid> Still getting that sensor alert for my graphics card.
<inetpro> KilosKid: try running your PC with open chassis and see whether that makes a difference
<Kilos> let a room fan blow into side of pc and watch sensors with extra air
<superfly> KilosKid: normal operating temperature for CPUs is between 35 and 40 degrees
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> she hanging now?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> very quiet hey
<Kilos> she has amibios maybe the temp stting is too low there
<Kilos> i dunno amibios
<Kilos> award easier to config
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> h Squirm 
<inetpro> Squirm: wb
<Kilos> h too
<Kilos> hiiiiii
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> sticky i
<Kilos> ya all gone
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, she's gone
<inetpro> wb KilosKid
<inetpro> what happened?
<KilosKid> Damn
<KilosKid> It froze
<Kilos> wb kiddo
<inetpro> ai
<KilosKid> But I was in full screen to try MAKE it freeze, since it wasn't
<Kilos> what did the temps show
<KilosKid> So I didn't see any sensor stuff up top
<Kilos> aw
<KilosKid> When I came back, Graphics Card is still 49
<KilosKid> CPU was 35
<KilosKid> Now it's 35
<inetpro> somthing telling me it has something to do with the graphics card's heat
<Kilos> try google the cutoff temp for that model graphics card
<Kilos> and we can look in bios if there are settings there
<Kilos> KilosKid, did you try an outside fan blowing into pc from the side?
<Tonberry> 50 is not that high for a graphics card
<inetpro> Tonberry: I would agree
<inetpro> but perhaps the cutoff is to low in the bios
<magespawn> what card is it?
<Tonberry> that would not bluescreen or crash
<Tonberry> only shut down
<inetpro> magespawn: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<inetpro> Tonberry: ahh, right
<magespawn> maybe might be something else on the card gpu or memory
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> so maybe inetpro went onto the wrong track
<KilosKid> Why does the sensor warn me about the graphics card being high, then?
<inetpro> won't be the first time
<KilosKid> And Inetpro
<KilosKid> It can't be the grapics card heat
<KilosKid> I took it out and ran the comp without it
<KilosKid> Using the motherboard graphics card
<KilosKid> and it still froze.
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> anyway, now you know to measure the sensors
<inetpro> sorry
<KilosKid> Heh. :| Thanks for your help.
<Kilos> kiddo we can look if there are settings in bios we can up some
<Kilos> morrow fine?
<Kilos> i me KilosKid 
<Kilos> mean
<Kilos> whew
 * inetpro getting as tired as Kilos
<Kilos> thumper going here
<Kilos> ya we older
<magespawn> max gpu temp is 105c so unless there is a setting the temp is not it
<magespawn> could be the mb
<inetpro> sleep is not a luxury any more
<inetpro> it's a necessity 
<Kilos> whats gpu
<magespawn> KilosKid did you see anything visually wrong with it? like capacitors bulging?
<magespawn> graphics processing unit
<KilosKid> No. 
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> the cpu of the card basically
<Kilos> maybe its settings in bios corrupted some
<KilosKid> But I reset the damn bios
<magespawn> could try flash the bios with the latest update but only as a last resort
<Kilos> ya man but maybe the default wasnt hot enough for such a serious multitasker
<KilosKid> I'm pretty much at last resort stage, magespawn.
<inetpro> KilosKid: for a new kid on the block you're doing pretty well, I must say
<KilosKid> I'm not new to technology.
<KilosKid> Just new to these super indepth computer problems
<magespawn> what mb is it?
<KilosKid> It's a
<KilosKid> Um
<KilosKid> Give me examples of names?
<magespawn> lol
<KilosKid> I think it's AMD?
<Kilos> no say gigabyte
<magespawn> that s the processor
<KilosKid> What?
<KilosKid> It's a P5k thing
<KilosKid> ONe sec.
<magespawn> you can look on the board itself
<Kilos> gigabytes mbs work kiff when they work
<KilosKid> Sadly, it's under the graphics card
<KilosKid> lol 
 * KilosKid pulls hair out.
<Kilos> lol
<KilosKid> ASUS
<Kilos> you got lots so a bit wont make a diffs
<KilosKid> Yeah
<KilosKid> P5KPL-AM/PS
<Kilos> see there lotsa things one can look into
<Kilos> it might even be an asus prob
<KilosKid> Doubtful.
<KilosKid> That would be too easy.
<Kilos> they should know about it too
<KilosKid> LOL. Too easy. After all this.
<inetpro> http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5KPLAMPS/
<Kilos> maybe there is a forum or something
<magespawn> you can check the website they usually tell you there
<KilosKid> Tell me what?
<KilosKid> I mean, what am I checking for?
<Kilos> freezing when working hard
<KilosKid> That motherboard looks clean and new.
<KilosKid> Oh... how I envy it.
<Kilos> lol
<KilosKid> Okay so what am I looking for? You confused me, Kilos.
<Kilos> that one was blown clean not finger wiped
<KilosKid> PFFFT
<inetpro> http://support.asus.com/Troubleshooting/detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=P5KPL-AM/PS&s=22&hashedid=y014Wy067iZxxPeP&os=&no=981
<Kilos> Maaz, google asus P5KPL-AM/PS fmb rrezing when wroking hard
<Maaz> Kilos: Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<Kilos> grrr
<KilosKid> Of course it couldn't
<magespawn> lol
<KilosKid> *throws PC onto freeway*
 * KilosKid , that is, throws PC onto freeway.
<magespawn> KilosKid: try the /me
<magespawn> hah lol
<Kilos> google asus P5KPL-AM/PS fmb freezing when working hard
<Kilos> grrr
<KilosKid> Pointless to google it
<Kilos> Maaz, google asus P5KPL-AM/PS  mb freezing when working hard
<KilosKid> Maaz just said there's nothing on google about it
<Maaz> Kilos: "70 Complaints and Reviews about ASUS" http://www.consumeraffairs.com/computers/asus.html :: "Asus p5kpl-am do not boot - General-Motherboard - Motherboards-Memory" http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/295417-30-asus-p5kpl-boot :: "Connecting Broadband to Tablet using USB LAN adapter - Windows 7 ..." http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/235756-connecting-
<Maaz> broadband-tablet-using-usb-lan-adapter.html :: "HCL 10.8 Seeds - OSx86" http://wiki.osx86…
<Maaz> KilosKid: Excuse me?
<KilosKid> Eh? What is all that?
<Kilos> links
<magespawn> thats cause of the spelling
<Kilos> to others with probs
<Kilos> ya im poegaai
<Kilos> the bot dont like bad spelling
<Kilos> nor does google
<KilosKid> "If you can enter the BIOS, try accessing the "Power" tab. If it freezes up, it means the Q-Fan controller part of the BIOS has most probably gone corrupt."
<KilosKid> Should I ask a question specific to my case?
<Kilos> try asking KilosKid 
<KilosKid> brb
 * inetpro waves to everyone o/
<inetpro> good night
<inetpro> oh and good luck KilosKid
<inetpro> do come back here from time to time, even if all is working again
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> KilosKid: my plesier
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<Kilos> thanks superfly magespawn and whoever else helped us
<Kilos> i forget who
<Kilos> Tonberry, +
 * Tonberry knik
<magespawn> np
<Kilos> so hard being so far away
<Kilos> would love to be able to help handson
<Kilos> nad blow it clean
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> my poor little girl
<KilosKid> Toodles, inetpro.
<Kilos> you find anything relevant KilosKid 
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> i am off to bed, night all, keep us up to date when you find it
<KilosKid> Night magespawn.
<KilosKid> I didn't look, yet. Was afk
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> i go crash too KilosKid 
<Kilos> 20 to 11 here
<KilosKid> Kk. Night.
<KilosKid> Thanks everyone for helping meee.
<KilosKid> Or trying, anyway. :(
<Kilos> sleep tight. will be online when i wake
<Kilos> we will win never fear
<Kilos> we have ways and means
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> :-/ can't sleep!
<nuvolari> noooo! just missed oom kilos :-/
<bakuman> :(
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> I think I need to sleep
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-14
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> morning Kilos
<superfly> morning oom Kilos, Squirm and SilverCode
<Kilos> morning superfly 
 * superfly thinks his hard drive is dying
<Kilos> aw dont say that
<Kilos> send it here ill fix it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> got 3 of ians going so far
<Kilos> some are very bad, but majority are mbr corrupt or gone
<superfly> Kilos: it's my work computer, so I can just get them to sort it out
<superfly> morning mazal
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> thats lekker
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> ians work expects him to fix them with the time he doesnt have
 * mazal gotta go edit a fstab :P
<Kilos> superfly, i got one 500gB sata fixed by zeroing the drive . boot-repair and things didnt work
<Kilos> lol @ mazal 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari jou pc is lekker met ander ps in
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> all good girl?
<maiatoday> hey Kilos, fine thanks and you?
<Kilos> good ty maiatoday 
<mazal> Let's hop it works when it gets into the live environment
<Kilos> hi jrgns Ludo Vince-0 
<jrgns> morning :)
<Kilos> no hop it mazal hope for the best
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
 * inetpro hop Maaz can still make a nice cup
<bakuman> Maaz, coffe please
<Maaz> bakuman: Go get it yourself!
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> bakuman: Done
<bakuman> O_O biiiiettttsss
<bakuman> :D
<mazal> Kilos I'm building an ubuntu server , I think it will go well
<mazal> Is fr users to access shares for backups , and mount point to a share on sql server and backups with rsync and cron
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and bakuman!
<bakuman> thanks Maaz 
<Symmetria> lo
<Symmetria> heh, for anyone who thinks their net access is slow in .za
<Symmetria> spend a week in tanzania...
<Symmetria> then go back home and all will feel like heaven
<Symmetria> :p
<mazal> Kilos I see you missed my message
<Kilos> aw ya what was it mazal 
<mazal> How do I copy paste ?
<Kilos> what
<mazal> Ag I'll just give the short version
<Kilos> right click copy
<Kilos> or on xchat ctrl+c
<mazal> I'm building an ubuntu server for various tasks , I think it will go well
<Kilos> and paste is ctrl+v
<Kilos> did you understand the copy paste stuff
<Kilos> or someone else helped you while i was off
<mazal> Ya I was refering to xchat there
<Kilos> ya ctrl+c and v
<mazal> Right-click didn't work
<mazal> The server stuff was this morning's discussion
<mazal> The fstab I had to edit etc.
<Kilos> highlight what you wanna copy and ctrl+c
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> we got a plague of flies today. sure its gonna storm
<bakuman> whats wrong mazal ?
<mazal> bakuman, I'll see when I put it into the live environment , but I'm confident there won't be too many issues
<mazal> Shares for users for their backups (samba) , mount point to sql share (fstab) and rsync and cron for sql backups to the ubuntu server
<mazal> I basically finished setting up everything that I can at my main office , can't go further now cos they have different ip range where it's going
<Kilos> oh mazal you not gonna do it yourself?
<mazal> Yep Kilos
<Kilos> ah thats good
<mazal> Finished already with most of it
<Kilos> thought you meant you were stetting it up and then was gonna send it to a different place
<Kilos> setting
<mazal> Ya I'm gonna go and install it and then create the rsync's and crontab
<mazal> And then comes the difficult part , shortcuts for the client machines
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> And remember those client machines are windoze
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> im trying to safe a 500gB winsucks drive so it can stay working
<Kilos> using clamtk to find the virii that killed it
<Kilos> first time for this mission
<Kilos> normally just install ubuntu
<Kilos> and part the drive empty
<Kilos> some of the virusses are very powerful. did a sata drive here on this pc and it slowed my 12.04 till it was like a 486
<Kilos> so that drive got zeroed
<Kilos> very tricky operation that
<Kilos> dont always work
<mazal> Sjoe
<mazal> And the user don't have backup so that re-install is an option ?
<Kilos> nope they supplied another drive so work can go on
<Kilos> the drives was dead but ubuntu sees and can open it
<Kilos> well dead in their win pcs
<mazal> And you got and want to use it in your pc ?
<Kilos> nope want to give it back to them
<mazal> Must the data stay intact ?
<Kilos> hopefully yes
<Kilos> otherwise id just format it
<Kilos> and give it a new mbr
<Kilos> ian tried doing some but he hasnt got time. and data recovery and removing virii tkes hours
<Kilos> takes as well
<Kilos> but i really enjoy doing this kinda work
<Kilos> wanna appeal to everyone to send me scrap drives i could use for spares etc
<Kilos> like i have a 500gB sata here that has the plastic bracket but the data cable connection broken so sata cables doesnt stay put
<Kilos> needs just the pc board underneath replaced but seagate dont supply spares
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and im making bolognaise for tonight so in and out here
<mazal> Now I be hungry :P
<Kilos> hehe sorry
<Kilos> timkeller, where are you
<timkeller> Hey Kilos, I'm in Cape Town
<timkeller> Southern Subs
<Kilos> ah you that tim
<Kilos> fish hoek
<Kilos> what a diskette? a stiffy?
<Kilos> New: the MBRtool installer now includes an easy to use boot diskette builder that will assist you in creating a diskette or bootable CD/DVD.
<Kilos> like a pippette is a small pip
<timkeller> Kilos: Heh, yeah, you know me?
<Kilos> no timkeller just saw the mail about dvds and wondered if you were the same guy
<Kilos> yo SmilyBorg_w 
<timkeller> dvds?
 * mazal had russian and chips , glares at oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol sorry mazal 
<mazal> hehehe
<Kilos> thats good too
<Kilos> i enjoy lekker slap chips with salt and vinegar
<mazal> Ja , genuine kafie chips :)
<SmilyBorg_w> hi there
<mazal> Hi SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
 * Trixar_za 's eye twitches
<Trixar_za> They want a Linux expert... but he must have a MCSE
 * Trixar_za facepalms
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> keep studying and next time you get one
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> you young guys shouls study as much as you can
<Kilos> should
<Trixar_za> I don't want one
<Kilos> ok
<Trixar_za> RHCE maybe, but not MCSE
<Kilos> i dunno what they are but anyway
<Kilos> all these abreviations flatten my head
<Trixar_za> Red Hat Certified Engineer and Microsoft Certified System Engineer
<Trixar_za> Basically the latter only teaches you to work with Windows
<Trixar_za> Hence the irony of this job listing
<Kilos> oh Squirm has the redhat one methinks
<Kilos> i see why you dont want the other one
<Kilos> who wants the sucks stuff
<Trixar_za> Not just that. I worked with two and both openly admitted it didn't prepare them for their jobs at all
<Kilos> typical
<Kilos> is it easy or hard course
<Kilos> everyone knows windows from struggling with it
<Kilos> you busy Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Not really. Planning of sneaking in converted packages into the official SliTaz repository
<Kilos> lol can you look at something for me please
<Kilos> http://www.diydatarecovery.nl/DiskPatch.htm
<Kilos> does that have to be downloaded and install to a ms pc to start with
<Kilos> would be good as it says it can fix things and recover data in place
<Trixar_za> Oh that. Yeah, it works well enough and I have used it before
<Trixar_za> It can supposedly also fix bad sectors (not really, but it runs over it again and checks if the sector is really bad or just marked as such)
<Kilos> and you gotta get it with a windows pc to install it on to then make the cd?
<Kilos> grrr
<Trixar_za> Probably. I haven't used it in years - lol
<Trixar_za> I still prefer TestDisk and PhotoRec myself
<Kilos> sigh. will install xp to a tiny drive and see
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> Mostly because you can run it on any system, Linux, MacOs and Windows
<Kilos> ya but they next space to recover to
<Kilos> need
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> I normally just recover to a USB flashdrive myself
<Kilos> so how do you recover a 1TB drives info to 80G
<Kilos> thats the advantage i can see with this one
<Trixar_za> It's a sector scrapper rather than an undelete though
<Trixar_za> Probably better to use an undelete with NTFS or FAT systems and an undelete tool for ext3 systems checking in lost+found
<Kilos> do you know how large the download is?
<Kilos> what i think is good to about it is that it fixes corrupt files in place
<Kilos> thats like the whole ms OS anyway
<Trixar_za> File rebuilding is more an art than anything
<Trixar_za> The more complex it is, the harder it is to recover
<Trixar_za> documents are the easiest while media files and executables are the hardest
<Kilos> im more worried about repairing mbr and boot sectors actually
<Kilos> that seems to be where some ugly virii get to crash ms pcs
<Trixar_za> Can't you do that with your Windows CD?
<Trixar_za> Boot into it and then go to into recovery mode
<Kilos> tried on some and it dont wanna
<Kilos> fixmbr said it worked but fixboot had some excuse
<Kilos> but drive still didnt boot
<Kilos> so i would like to try one or 2 more things before zeroing the drive
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> keep zeroing as last option'
<Trixar_za> Might be the first few MB of the drive is corrupted
<Trixar_za> That means the drive can't be booted normally
<Kilos> ya thats where the prob normally is
<Trixar_za> Most sector scrappers jump over that. I once used one that worked with Windows... but it's not free anymore
<Kilos> first 512kB
<Kilos> zeroing makes pc see drive like a new one the i think the mbr gets added from bios or something
<Kilos> on booting from same os as you used to zero with
<Kilos> yo hubx_ Cantide 
<Kilos> hmm
<Cantide> hello :p
<Cantide> oh.. he quit -.-
<Cantide> i have to, too :'(
<mazal> Hi all, can someone maybe help me please. Where can I see a list of special characters that Ubuntu can do. For example the ê , ë etc.
<Kerbero> google "compoze key"
<Kerbero> Maaz: google compoze key
<Maaz> Kerbero: "Compose key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key :: "ComposeKey - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey :: "Revival of the Compose Key aka Multi_Key - Linuxhowtos.org" http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/compose.htm :: "Tutorials/ComposeKey - KDE UserBase Wiki"
<Maaz> http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey :: "Compose Key Sequences" http://www.schwarzvoge…
<Tonberry> mêh
<Kerbero> ghé
<Kerbero> dit is 26.1°C hier
<Kerbero> hoeveel € kos 'n bier daar Tonberry?
<Tonberry> 2-4
<Kerbero> maar die selfde as hier dus
<Tonberry> pretty much
<Kerbero> en dis vir 30 of 50 cL?
<Tonberry> 30
<Kerbero> ok effens duurder
<mazal> Ta Kerbero , this is what I was looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable
<Kerbero> :)
<mazal> Bye for now everyone , have a blessed evening
<nuvolari> aloha :>
<nuvolari> whut whut? oom kilos not around? 
<nuvolari> :(
<Superhuman> nuvolari: [17:47:17] <-- Kilos has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<Squirm> evening
<Superhuman> evening Squirm
<Kilosm> evening all
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilosm> hi magespawn where you been
<Kilosm> i needed info from you
<Kilosm> forgot what now
<Kilosm> oh ya
<magespawn> had a real cow of a wireless ap install today
<Kilosm> how do you make clamtk check a whole other drive
<Kilosm> aw thats bad
<Kilosm> i get it to check one folder at a time
<Kilosm> but forget that now
<magespawn> scan a folder, then just select the drive letter i think
<Kilosm> im past that just formatted the whole drive
<Kilosm> woulda taken hours to scan a 500gB winsucks
<Kilosm> oh magespawn there is another data recovery tool if you scroll back
<Kilosm> i gave the link to Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilosm> on other pc now so i dont see it
<Kilosm> looks good recovers data in same drive no space needed to save files
<Kilosm> and fixes mbr and boot and partitions
<Kilosm> if one can believe what they say
<magespawn> will scroll
<magespawn> found it
<magespawn>  there is a good recovery program for win ZAR or Zero Assumption Recovery, limited use is free
<Kilosm> size of download?
<nuvolari> lo magespawn 
<Kilosm> if peeps didnt want their stuff id install ubuntu on them all
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilosm 
<Kilosm> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oom Kilosm, hoeveel 8ta sims het oom?
<magespawn> hi nuvolari 
<Kilosm> 2
<Kilosm> hoekom?
<nuvolari> :> heh, weet oom van 8ta freezone?
<magespawn> not sure Kilos but here is the link  http://www.z-a-recovery.com/index.html
<Kilosm> nee wat is dit
<nuvolari> Kilosm: oom kan met 8ta gratis google searches doen, en gratis google+ en gmail van die foon af
<Kilosm> i hate them things magespawn they show a download button but no size
<Kilosm> eish van die foon
<nuvolari> dis al nadeel ongelukkig
<magespawn> and if you use a tablet nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> 'nadeel'
<Kilosm> ek kan amper nie die foon sien nie never mind g+ daarop
<magespawn> with its own wifi hotspot?
<nuvolari> magespawn: well' I don't know about tablets 
<nuvolari> lemme read up on that
<magespawn> would be interesting to find out
<nuvolari> http://8ta.com/freezone
<Kilosm> im so addicted to a 17 inch screen eyes dont wanna see anything smaller
<nuvolari> Uploading a photo on Google+ will not incur any costs.
<nuvolari> Free Zone is restricted to mobile phones.
<Kilosm> sounds good nuvolari 
<nuvolari> meh :-/ I missed this part: The offer will be available from the 13th of November 2012 until the 31st of May 2013.
<Kilosm> will try it and get info from you when i get that sim going
<Kilosm> 6 months of free stuff is better than none
<nuvolari> Can I use Google Free Zone on my smartphone or Android device?
<nuvolari> Yes, you can. However, while Google Free Zone can be used on all internet-enabled phones, the experience is not optimized for smartphones.
<magespawn> not on tablets though
<magespawn> wonder if it will work on my N900
<Kilosm> have you got 8ta magespawn ?
<magespawn> according to that sight it is not just 8ta
<magespawn> site 
<nuvolari> eh? it is
<magespawn> just checking the list of operators now
<smile4ever> hi :p
<nuvolari> anyhow, I think it's really a great move/trial by them
<nuvolari> howdy smile4ever :)
<Kilosm> hi smile
<Kilosm> hmm forgot to tab
<magespawn> in this country the inly other people to get it are in the phillipines, (spelling?)
<nuvolari> their target is not to compete IMO, but as they stated, it's a way of exposing the internet to first-time-users
<magespawn> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi friends :)
<nuvolari> hrrrr! :( I have to get rid of this slacking
<magespawn> they way they word that though makes it sound like they are planning on letting everyone in if it works
<nuvolari> work hard at work, get home, want to do something but I'm so, well, not inspired :P
<smile4ever> nuvolari: if you're talking about slacking, try slackware :p
<nuvolari> smile4ever: lol no no, just talking about having no ethusiasm to do anything when I get home
<nuvolari> I really need my leave now
<smile4ever> nuvolari: o :(
<smile4ever> nuvolari: I learned a new word today :D
<Kilosm> what?
<nuvolari> smile4ever: oh yeah? what is it?
<nuvolari> 'klopbisselboom'
<Kilosm> klopdisselboom
<Kilosm> is that crankshaft
<Kilosm> no thats krukas
<nuvolari> Kilosm: er, I think so
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> driveshaft?
<nuvolari> no
<nuvolari> hmm
<smile4ever> nuvolari: "slacking" :p
<Kilosm> swaar says if everything is going well its going klopdisselboom
<nuvolari> smile4ever: oh! well, it's like being muf, bad, spineless, lifeless
<Kilosm> mod word is cool
<nuvolari> Kilosm: heh, klopdisselboom translates to 'wine and roses'
<Kilosm> hehe
<smile4ever> :)
<nuvolari> I just wanna fly my heli
<Kilosm> lol
<nuvolari> that's the only thing that currently inspires me
<Kilosm> make lotsa money and get a real one
<nuvolari> nah, it's not the same
<nuvolari> if you crash in a real one you can end up dead
<Kilosm> look at work as a means of achieving your goals
<Kilosm> dead is good, no headaches there
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> also 'no life'
<Kilosm> hehe
<Kilosm> who knows
<Kilosm> maybe a life of wine and roses
<Kilosm> dont fancy the wine part though
<nuvolari> noo, I'll fancy that part
<Kilosm> hahaha
<nuvolari> as long as it's not beer I'm happy
<Kilosm> tea and roses be better
<Kilosm> or nescafe classic and roses
<Kilosm> hey superfly no comments
<Kilosm> i nearly ready for bed and you said niks
<Kilosm> all these virussed drives have killed the sound in my maverick xchat
<Kilosm> grrr
<nuvolari> and then you get nights like tonight where I crash for no reason and it's no fun anymore
<nuvolari> *sigh*
<nuvolari> Kilosm: oh! I saw you said the pc is running kiff with a new PS
<Kilosm> yeah its very lekker nuvolari ,sees other drives first time without swopping power cables everytime
<Kilosm> must be the switching circuitry in the ps
<nuvolari> nice! 
<nuvolari> I'm glad it's running good now oom :>
<Kilosm> ty gain
<Kilosm> again as well
<Kilosm> i go sleep now. night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> night Kilosm
<Kilosm> see you all morrow time
<kbmonkey> hola
<magtie> Hi
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: hola! :D
<smile4ever> are you the knowledge database? :o
<nuvolari> ha die apie is hier! :D
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari and smile4ever and magtie XD
<smile4ever> :)
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey magtie
 * smile4ever thinks about greasemonkey / spidermonkey
<smile4ever> :)
<kbmonkey> how goes it in virtual world?
 * smile4ever looks around
<nuvolari> for one, I'm going to hit the hay
<nuvolari> :-/ this is a long week
<kbmonkey> squee. just got ruby installed in rvm :)
<kbmonkey> too long week :(
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> anyhow, have a good evening - till we meet again
<kbmonkey> cat week > /dev/null
<kbmonkey> bye nuco
<kbmonkey> nuvo*
<smile4ever> byeee, see ya all tomorrow :p
<magespawn> kbmonkey: you been busy?
<kbmonkey> in daytime at work, yes, plenty. how about you magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup busy couple of weeks or so
<kbmonkey> i get the feeling one will never be not-busy :P
<magespawn> ahh maybe later
<magespawn> i generally like having things to do
<zeref> huurrrmmm
<zeref> hi magespawn kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi zeref 
<magespawn> hey zeref 
<zeref> fist day at work
<zeref> and already wrting scripts :D
<kbmonkey> nice one
<magespawn> and? doing what?
<zeref> www.virtualpostman.co.za
<magespawn> cool
<kbmonkey> cool zeref 
<kbmonkey> good night folks -.-
<magespawn> night all
<KilosKid> Hi everyone. :)
<KilosKid> superfly, ?
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-15
<KilosKid> Anyone in here?
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> all good there at home superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: mostly
<Kilos> aw mostly?
<Kilos> supposed to be all good
<superfly> Just the usual family growing pains... working out how to deal with things
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> and life is so much faster than it used to be
<Kilos> and you guys dont get enough sleep
<Kilos> worse with small kids as well. they sleep when it suits them and expect the same from you
<Kilos> sleep when it suits them that is
<Kilos> but keep good records and one day you can look back and have a good laugh
<Kilos> or beat them up when they grown 
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos keeps quiet now or the pro will say i talk to much
 * superfly went to bed after 1am last night
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> As I said to mrs_fly last night though, if I must go to bed at 1am so that my children can spend the evening with their father, then I will. It is better for me to be tired than for them to grow up without a father.
<Kilos> yip i agree but it gets you to a real poegaai state
<superfly> Kilos: Well, if that's what it takes, then that is what it takes. I chose to be a father, I accept the responsibility and I will put my children first.
<Kilos> heres a new site for those interested
<Kilos> http://www.androidquestions.org/forum.php
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> store up blessings in heaven not here
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> yo Squirm, Vince-0
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Kilos> pc took 15 mins to boot today
<Kilos> got a sick sata 160g plugged in as second drive
<Kilos> shows in bios and gparted shows it as unallocated
<Kilos> so trying the gpart recovery tool
<Vince-0> Haai!
<Kilos> oh is there a command whereby i can clone this drive onto the second drive and will it clone the mbr as well
<superfly> Kilos: dd, but you don't want to use that
<Kilos> i mean is there one i can use
<Kilos> only dd i use at times is the drive zero one
<Kilos> found this superfly but not sure if it will do mbr boot and all
<Kilos> rsync -avx --progress / /new-disk/
<superfly> Kilos: no, rsync only looks at files on a file system, not raw bytes
<Kilos> ah ty misleading link then
<Kilos> http://superuser.com/questions/307541/copy-
<Kilos> ian was called out at midnight . office/workshop had been broken into and got back at 3am so also tired today
<Kilos> hi Tonberry timkeller 
<timkeller> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> ohi KilosKid 
<KilosKid> Yo.
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: where is kiloskid in Australia, as in what timezone?
<Kilos> in aus 8 or 9 hours ahead of us
<Kilos> shes coming
<Kilos> dont just lurk KilosKid say hi or something
<inetpro> KilosKid: good morning, what town are you in?
<Kilos> melbourne
<KilosKid> Yo
<KilosKid> lol Kilos, that's funny. Everyone else is lurking. :P
 * inetpro putting the timezone for Melbourne on tzwatch 
<Kilos> they are working mostly
<Kilos> and peek to see if anything interesting is happening now and again
<inetpro> KilosKid: would that be EDT (Eastern Daylight Time)?
<KilosKid> Yep. :)
<KilosKid> It's currently 21:47pm
<KilosKid> obviously it's pm....
<Kilos> still 8 ahead
<Kilos> when they move away
<Kilos> oh no its 9
<Kilos> weird how they move the country closer and further in winter and summer
<KilosKid> lol
<Kilos> we stay stable all year
<superfly> KilosKid: every time you say hi, I'm not at my desk, and then just as I get to my desk, you disappeared :-P
<KilosKid> SUPAHflahhhh.
<KilosKid> I did the whole "leave comp on login page for overnight"
<KilosKid> For about eight hours
<KilosKid> It didn't freeze.
<KilosKid> But, my comp doesn't freeze anymore anyway when I just leave it on its own
<KilosKid> Typically, when I leave it alone, I close everything anyway.
<superfly> OK, so that's a step in the right direction
<KilosKid> How so?
<KilosKid> Just insofar as troubleshooting further?
<superfly> it's not just freezing anytime
<KilosKid> It was freezing when I was using dash
<KilosKid> And then Kilos had me do a thingy that auto-configured stuff to avoid clashes
<KilosKid> And I think it's okay now
<superfly> OK
<superfly> Kilos: ^^ autoconfigure?
<Kilos> dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> all i could think of
<KilosKid> When I had Windows, my art program (photoshop) and music program were installed, and they were also causing the comp to freeze (along with Youtube).
<KilosKid> I'd imagine that the problem is the same. If I installed GIMP and my music program, chances are it would still freeze
<KilosKid> I just only check Youtube because I know that as long as Youtube is freezing, so too will those two big programs
<superfly> KilosKid: you never know until you try
<KilosKid> Also, the last time I installed my music program, Windows blue screened the ULTIMATE blue screen and I had to reformat.
<KilosKid> So... Yes.
<KilosKid> I don't want to install anything until I fix this issue.
<superfly> what is your music program?
<KilosKid> It's what came with my microphone
<KilosKid> Avid Pro Tools SE.
<superfly> oh right
<Kilos> superfly, is there a stress tester one can use to pinpoint the prob area of the hardware
<Kilos> somewhere in mb methinks
<KilosKid> There's something called MPrime that stresses the CPU
<KilosKid> Right now, it's looking like it might be the PSU, CPU, or motherboard.
<inetpro> KilosKid: sorry if I don't respond, trying to work here as well
<KilosKid> That's alright.
<Kilos> i actually have a stress cd somewhere but couldnt use it because it asked for a password
<Kilos> grrr
<KilosKid> lol
<KilosKid> awe
<superfly> KilosKid: You might want to try Ardour as an alternative to Pro Tools
<inetpro> BTW the timezone I had to add for tzwatch was for 'Australia/Sydney'
 * inetpro enjoys tzwatch
<KilosKid> Oooh
<KilosKid> That works, inetpro. Sydney is on the east coast too, right above Victoria/Melb.
<KilosKid> Its three reviews don't instill confidence.
<inetpro> I just enter tzwatch on the cli and it shows me all the multiple zones I have entered so far (of people I know in the different regions)
<KilosKid> I would like to get tzwatch
<inetpro> sudo aptitude install tzwatch
<Kilos> Maaz, google stress linux cd download
<Maaz> Kilos: "Stresslinux" http://www.stresslinux.org/ :: "Linux Stress Testing and Benchmarking - Overclockers Forums" http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=486495 :: "Download StressLinux 0.7.106 for Linux - A minimal Linux ..." http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/StressLinux-2070.shtml :: "Download StressLinux
<Maaz> v0.7.106 (64-bit) live CD Torrent | 1337x.org" http://1337x.org/torrent/386728/StressLinux-v0…
<inetpro> a very simple small yet effective little utility
<KilosKid> Thanks inetpro
<inetpro> use 'tzwatch -c' to configure
<superfly> inetpro: apt-get, aptitude doesn't work with multiarch
<inetpro> superfly: multiarch?
<inetpro> superfly: KilosKid not on Ubuntu?
<superfly> inetpro: yup, we've moved away from ia32-libs to multiarch
<inetpro> hang on, let me understand that
<KilosKid> inetpro: Yes, I'm using Ubuntu.
<inetpro> superfly: what do you mean with that?
<KilosKid> *confused*
 * KilosKid is confused.
<KilosKid> Ehem.
<superfly> inetpro: linux used to have a system called ia32-libs in order to install 32-bit libraries on 64-bit linux.
<superfly> KilosKid: just ignore us for the moment, we're talking geeky technical details :-)
<KilosKid> superfly: lol, I'll say. :P
<inetpro> and you can no longer aptitude because of that?
<KilosKid> The tzwatch worked with aptitude though.
<KilosKid> Is it supposed to have me work out the time zone settings in the terminal?
<inetpro> KilosKid: yep
<superfly> inetpro: but as of 12.04 and 12.10, Ubuntu has moved to use multiarch instead... so you install a 32bit package via apt-get install package-name:i386
<inetpro> hmm... 
<KilosKid> Okay, so should I install this Stresslinux thingy?
 * inetpro will have to read some more about that... later
<superfly> inetpro: unfortunately aptitude is unable to deal with multiarch at the moment (I believe they are working on it) so it is safer to install software using apt-get if you are on a 64-bit system
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for the heads up
<KilosKid> What bit is my system?
<KilosKid> My Windows was 32 bit
<superfly> inetpro: aptitude nearly destroyed my PC when I upgraded to 12.04
<KilosKid> So does that mean that my system is 32 bit, or?
<inetpro> KilosKid: most likely 32bit
<superfly> KilosKid: I don't know, but most likely
<superfly> KilosKid: what you can do is to download StreeLinux, and then run it from CD
 * inetpro back to work, will be back later
<KilosKid> Toodles, inetpro.
<KilosKid> Superfly: StreeLinux?
<superfly> ag, StressLinux
<KilosKid> That forum, btw, just confused me. My poor brain. I've got PC-terms overload.
<superfly> KilosKid: it looks quite technical though, so you'll probably want to double-check with us before you do anything
<KilosKid> Okay, I will download StressLinux. Should I get it from the download link on the website, or using synaptic/ternimal?
<superfly> KilosKid: http://www.stresslinux.org/sl/wiki/Documentation
<superfly> KilosKid: it's another version of Linux, like Ubuntu, but you run it from the CD
<KilosKid> Like... Another OS?
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> KilosKid: yup, it's built on the same foundation as Ubuntu though
<KilosKid> Why do I want another OS though?
<superfly> KilosKid: you don't, as such. StressLinux just allows you to boot up a CD and use that CD to test your hardware. Once you're done you reboot and go back to using Ubuntu
 * inetpro could not help notice that reaction from KilosKid
<inetpro> KilosKid: check http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<superfly> inetpro: let
<KilosKid> Okay.
<inetpro> it's a new world 
<superfly> *let's not overwhelm the lass now, OK?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ok... I'll stay out of it
<KilosKid> Is cdrecord already on my Ubuntu, or do I have to manually go get it?
<superfly> KilosKid: You should be able to download the ISO file, and then just right-click on it and select "Burn to CD"
<KilosKid> Okay.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> if you need anything else, Ubuntu *should* take care of it automatically.
<KilosKid> superfly: And where do I download it from?
<KilosKid> What are you lolling at, Kilos?
<Kilos> the probs reaction to why would you want another os
<superfly> KilosKid: http://www.stresslinux.org/sl/downloads/52
<KilosKid> I see.
<superfly> that should probably be the right one for you
<KilosKid> I have to open it with Archive Manager. Is there any problem with that, or can I go ahead?
<superfly> KilosKid: like I said, this is all very technical, so take it easy, and if you're unsure of anything rather ask us first
<Kilos> you didnt try running ubuntu from cd so you dont know you can actually run it from cd on a winsucks pc just to try it
<superfly> KilosKid: that should be OK
<KilosKid> I ran Ubuntu from a flash drive, yeah.'
<KilosKid> Because it's too huge for my CDs
<KilosKid> Does that mean this other OS is gonna be massive too?
<KilosKid> I don't know how an external OS is supposed to be able to test the hardware...
<superfly> big enough to fit on a CD
<KilosKid> I'm not worried about big -enough-. I'm worried about -too- big.
<superfly> KilosKid: don't worry, it will :-)
<Kilos> you set bios to boot from cd and then use it from there
<KilosKid> I have 700mb CDs. Ubuntu 12.10 is 765ish
<KilosKid> I know, Kilos.
<KilosKid> Okay superfly. how long is it supposed to take, and what should I be keeping an eye out for?
<KilosKid> Will it write a report?
<Kilos> it will show you on screen whats happpening
<superfly> KilosKid: it'll take a little while, it first has to download the zip file, then unzip it, and then you'll be able to burn it to CD
<KilosKid> I mean
<KilosKid> Not that part
<KilosKid> When it actually is running and testing the hardware.
<superfly> oh... I don't know.
<KilosKid> Alright.
<superfly> I've never seen StressLinux before today
<Kilos> is that link an iso download superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: It's a gzipped ISO
<superfly> uh, I mean, a bzip2'ed ISO
<Kilos> ok then Kilos you unzip it
<Kilos> extract right where you open it
<Kilos> then right click that file and use 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> brasero to burn to cd
<Kilos> i mean brat not me
<KilosKid> Oh.
<KilosKid> 227 mbs. That's not bad.
<KilosKid> lol
<superfly> KilosKid: it still needs to unzip though
<KilosKid> I know.
<KilosKid> So the general idea is...
<Kilos> double click it
<KilosKid> Kilos, shh.
<Kilos> then tick extract
<KilosKid> You're saying things I know already :P
<superfly> KilosKid: shh man, sy praat.
<Kilos> ok go ahead
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> ag, Kilos
<superfly> you know, it's flippin difficult to tab-complete to the right one of you two
<KilosKid> Anyhoo... When running this thing, it will load the PC (etc, emulating big processes like using Youtube or a photo program, etc), and essentially trying to make the comp freeze, and then it will log what hardware caused the freeze?
<KilosKid> WHAT IF IT COMES BACK WITH NO HARDWARE ISSUES?
<KilosKid> Then I'm screwed. We've done all the software troubleshooting that's in existence, surely.
<KilosKid> Besides, it shouldn't be software-related since I have had this freezing problem in two different OSes, and none of the same software.
<superfly> KilosKid: something like that
<superfly> yes, I also reckon it is a hardware issue
 * inetpro agrees, she needs another name
<KilosKid> Okay.
<KilosKid> How about...
<KilosKid> KidKilos
<KilosKid> :D
<KilosKid> Therefore, Kid is first.
<inetpro> ai... about something with a k
<KilosKid> Wait one, I go change it.
<inetpro> I mean without a k
<KilosKid> BabyKilos?
<KilosKid> SpawnofKilos?
<inetpro> sjoe nee
<KilosKid> I'd put BratKilos, but I think Kilos would like that one too much.
<inetpro> make it a nice name
<Kilos> hehe
<KilosKid> TaraLynnKilos.
<KilosKid> How do I change it without logging out/in?
<inetpro> type /nick and a new name
<TaraLynnKilos> Yay
<Kilos> whew poor peeps without tab complete
<inetpro> ya that's a bit long but better than KilosKid
<TaraKilos> Eish, there.
<Kilos> brat is good
<TaraKilos> Kilos, pay attention to your PIdgin, please.
<Kilos> hmm
<inetpro> anyway... go on with the super fly issues
<Kilos> soooo cheeky
<TaraKilos> I asked nicely. Bah.
<Kilos> lol
<TaraKilos> Whew.
<TaraKilos> 154KBs/ps
<TaraKilos> Stupid slow interwebs
<Kilos> try gprs
<TaraKilos> Where?
<Kilos> you lucky to get to 40kB/s
<TaraKilos> Oh
<TaraKilos> lol
<TaraKilos> I thowwy.
<Kilos> when  you use fone as modem
<TaraKilos> Oh, nope.
<TaraKilos> The chat is still there in the window.
<TaraKilos> There used to be an option "Clear IM chat" or something
<Kilos> how can it come back
<Kilos> it must clear
<TaraKilos> I opened a different window.
<TaraKilos> I think I have the settings set to "keep chat"
<TaraKilos> One moment
<Kilos> oh you have to close each one you want clear
<TaraKilos> I know.
<TaraKilos> That's not working
<TaraKilos> The other one was clear because nothing had been typed
<Kilos> restart pidgin then all gone
<TaraKilos> Blah.
<TaraKilos> Okeydoke.
<TaraKilos> Oh, also
<TaraKilos> superfly: How do I install drivers for my Lexmark All-In-One printer?
<Kilos> did you boot with it plugged kiddo
<superfly> TaraKilos: How is your printer plugged in?
<TaraKilos> USB.
<TaraKilos> I haven't plugged it in
<TaraKilos> Actually
<TaraKilos> I ran my comp from when it had been on all night, not logged in
<TaraKilos> And then inside five mins of plugging in the printer, it froze
<TaraKilos> I will restart with it plugged in and see what happens
<TaraKilos> For now though, where do I extract StressLinux to?
<Kilos> right where you open it
<TaraKilos> So back into its own folder?
<Kilos> on desktop or in the same file
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> you said you know
 * Kilos sighs
<TaraKilos> I think I'll extract to Desktop
<Kilos> hehe
<TaraKilos> I said I know to right click and select extract
<Kilos> yip thats good
<TaraKilos> I was asking now if there was a specific place I should extract it to
<TaraKilos> Sheesh
<TaraKilos> Okay, brb.
<Kilos> once extracted
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> have you burned it already
<nuvolari> the what what? Tara herself? or oom kilos?
<Kilos> you right click and go open with
<Kilos> brasero
<TaraKilos> It's still extracting
<TaraKilos> I will be back in about forty-five mins
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sy ook nuvolari 
<Kilos> she can actually change nick to tara now
<Kilos> everyone knows she be my brat
<Kilos> those that dont can read logs
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> ty superfly and inetpro 
<Kilos> together we will get to the bottom o the prob and find a solution'
<nuvolari> we have a celebrity in the house!
<Kilos> ya but a stubborn one
<Kilos> i was never like that
 * Kilos cries
<magespawn> howdy
<Kilos> input/output error during write on /dev/sda1
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> sure mister 52 clean installs
<Kilos> near the end of detecting file system on 2 TB drive
<Kilos> lol you also getting cheeky
<magespawn> hey superfly kilos
<magespawn> wait till i'm really tired like i will be on monday
<Kilos> aw wassup\
<magespawn> gonna be driving for 900 or so kms
<Kilos> i still know some of the mafia in natal so np
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> where going
<Kilos> taking game away?
<magespawn> three round trips hluhluwe - richards bay - mbazwana * 3
<magespawn> the kid still getting the pc working i see
<Kilos> ya slowly
<Kilos> looks like she inherited murphys law from me
<Kilos> Maaz, murphys law
<Maaz> If something can give trouble, rest assured, it will
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> gotta go people are here
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<TaraKilos> Murphy's Law needs to go down to the very most horriblest pit of Hell and stay there.
<TaraKilos> Suffering immeasurable torture.
<TaraKilos> For eternity.
<Kilos> lol
<TaraKilos> Okay, my thingy extracted to the desktop. Can I just burn it to CD now?
<Kilos> ya right click and open with brasero
<TaraKilos> It says my disc has 469mbs of free space. But... these are 700mb discs. Whaaaat.
<superfly> TaraKilos: you choose the right one?
<superfly> TaraKilos: and did you select the .iso file, or the .bzr2 file?
<TaraKilos> No. Sorry. I mean, Brasero says that my blank CD-R disc has 496MB space.
<TaraKilos> I have no idea. When I clicked the link you gave me, it automatically popped up a 'save this file' box.
<TaraKilos> Oh.
<TaraKilos> It says it's iso
<Kilos> thats the freesapce that will be left over
<TaraKilos> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<TaraKilos> That makes perfect sense.
<TaraKilos> Thanks Kilos, for helping me overcome that blonde moment
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yw
<TaraKilos>     Download the iso image and extract the bzip2 compressed archive.
<TaraKilos>     Burn the .iso file with your favourite cd-r application.
<TaraKilos>     Boot your target system with newly created disc.
<TaraKilos>     At first login with user: stress and password: stress
<TaraKilos>     Keyboard layout select will start, select your prefered keyboard layout
<TaraKilos>     The next dialog shows sl-wizard, which allows you to load predefined lm_sensor configurations. If your mainboard is not listed, select Cancel.
<TaraKilos>     If sensors configuration got loaded and works, then you will see sensor readings on TTY12 (STRG+F12)
<TaraKilos>     Switching to TTY11 will show harddisk temprature readings, if a valid drive is detected.
<TaraKilos>     TTY10 shows you ethernet throughput on eth0 (needs working dhcp server on your network)
<TaraKilos>     Tools for testing your system are listed in the motd. For little help on these tools type <toolname> --help
<TaraKilos>     If you need to login into stresslinux via ssh, use the user "stress" with password "stress" . Use 'sudo -i' to get root rights.
<TaraKilos>     If you want to rerun sl-wizard, then execute "rm /tmp/sensors". Now run sl-wizard.sh. 
<TaraKilos> .... Good lord.
<TaraKilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360223/
<TaraKilos> That's hurt-my-brain territory
<Kilos> cant you do it with brasero
<TaraKilos> Everything up to step 7 makes sense.
<Kilos> now i see the password
<Kilos> will try mine when pc gives probs
<TaraKilos> lol
<TaraKilos> Wow. Drive speed: 3100KiBs
<TaraKilos> I have no idea what that number means
<TaraKilos> But looking at the progress bar, it's going super fast
<Tonberry> that is fairly slow
<TaraKilos> Oh.
<TaraKilos> Well it's fast for me.
<TaraKilos> CPU is staying at 28c
<TaraKilos> MB at 38c
<TaraKilos> Okay, disc is made.
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<TaraKilos> But the steps from step 7 confuse me.
<Kilos> when you start it it will ask for username and password
<Kilos> both are stress
<TaraKilos> Yes I know
<TaraKilos> I said from step 7
<Kilos> you will need another pc here when you do it
<Kilos> once it lets you in then you  go sudo -i
<TaraKilos> Wait
<TaraKilos> I go get laptop
<Kilos> then hope the fly is available to help further
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stroppy chick that
<TaraKilos> Eeh
<Kilos> wb
<TaraKilos> ty
<TaraKilos> So I selected keyboard
<TaraKilos> Next step is all about sensor... thingies.
<TaraKilos> hardware sensors. I have no idea what to do here.
<TaraKilos> There are 70. Sheesh.
<TaraKilos> Oh oh oh
<TaraKilos> Please select your vendor mainboard.
<TaraKilos> There are only four ASUS ones to check from
<TaraKilos> How do I know which is mine?
<Kilos> whew you gave it to us the other day
<TaraKilos> The p5LK thing?
<Kilos> ya
<TaraKilos> Mine isn't on here.
<TaraKilos> It says just to select cancel, right?
<Kilos> then try highest number one 
<Kilos> i dunno
<TaraKilos> I sent you guys the link with the directions
<TaraKilos> I don't have it on the laptop
<Kilos> oh that pile of spam?sec
<TaraKilos> Blah
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     Download the iso image and extract the bzip2 compressed archive.
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     Burn the .iso file with your favourite cd-r application.
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     Boot your target system with newly created disc.
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     At first login with user: stress and password: stress
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     Keyboard layout select will start, select your prefered keyboard layout
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     The next dialog shows sl-wizard, which allows you to load predefined lm_sensor configurations. If your mainboard is not listed, select Cancel.
<TaraKilos> I put it on a pastebin after that
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     If sensors configuration got loaded and works, then you will see sensor readings on TTY12 (STRG+F12)
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     Switching to TTY11 will show harddisk temprature readings, if a valid drive is detected.
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     TTY10 shows you ethernet throughput on eth0 (needs working dhcp server on your network)
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     Tools for testing your system are listed in the motd. For little help on these tools type <toolname> --help
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     If you need to login into stresslinux via ssh, use the user "stress" with password "stress" . Use 'sudo -i' to get root rights.
<Kilos> <TaraKilos>     If you want to rerun sl-wizard, then execute "rm /tmp/sensors". Now run sl-wizard.sh. 
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360223/
<TaraKilos> looooool
<Kilos> sorry i missed that
<Kilos> the guys will swear at me now now
 * Kilos hides
<TaraKilos> Hm
<TaraKilos> I have two CPUs, but only one is running
<Kilos> 2 seperate ones
<Kilos> or 2 cores in one
<Kilos> i didnt go look your pics of it
<TaraKilos> I have no idea
<Kilos> there is a hyperthreading thing in bios should be on if you got core2 or dual core methinks
<TaraKilos> Wait. Resizing screenshot of page
<TaraKilos> I think it's dual core
<Kilos> mail it to me
<TaraKilos> oh yep
<TaraKilos> it says it there
<TaraKilos> I was gonna share it with everyone?
<Kilos> ya but them cores are in one cpu housing
<Kilos> oh you can
<TaraKilos> http://shrinkpictures.com/processed/phpYmbSrCAM.jpg
<TaraKilos> Sorry, it's a bit blurry
<Kilos> no man that site sucks
<Kilos> http://localhost/go_away_no_hotlinking_allowed
<TaraKilos> Whoops
<TaraKilos> I forgot I have to save it
<TaraKilos> Ugh, my brain is hurting
<TaraKilos> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/CPUThing.jpg
<Kilos> lshw will list your hardware
<Kilos> what you wanna try cook first the cpu
<TaraKilos> Wow... That was a huge list.
<TaraKilos> And yeah.
<TaraKilos> Maybe we should try cook what ISN'T the problem first
<TaraKilos> Or rather, what we know isn't. Like the HDD. Or something.
<Kilos> lol
<TaraKilos> I guess I'll just type in 'stress' and hope the comp doesn't explode
<Kilos> lemme see if i can work it out
<Kilos> ya
<TaraKilos> I wanna wait for Superfly's feedback, though
<Kilos> watch for smoke and where it comes from
<TaraKilos> lol
 * TaraKilos cries.
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> wont happen man
<Kilos> 'he will be hitting the train home shortly so you might only get him when he gets home and gets a break from family duties
<TaraKilos> Darn
<Kilos> but go with stress so long
<TaraKilos> That's what I wanted his feedback on
<TaraKilos> Buuuut okay...
<Kilos> its a linux program so you should be safe
<Kilos> it might rattle the windows a bit though
<Kilos> and the doors
<TaraKilos> lol
<Tonberry> if it breaks something it would have broken pretty soon anyway
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i dont think its a prob
<TaraKilos> Yeah
<Kilos> just see readouts
<TaraKilos> Took me to another menu 
<Kilos> should give some info all the time i think
<TaraKilos> Which I'm uploading a pic of
<Kilos> lol
<TaraKilos> Why is that funny?
<Kilos> i got more pics of your pc here than mine
<TaraKilos> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/CPUThing2.jpg
<Kilos> oh has it run stress already
<TaraKilos> I have no idea. Probably not.
<Kilos> or is this still the setup
<TaraKilos> I typed in stress and that page came up
<TaraKilos> I guess it's still setup?
<Kilos> ah ok sec
<Kilos> me go squint at it
<TaraKilos> lol
<Kilos> thats the stuff i always ask the guys to put into a neat command for me
<Kilos> go stress -c
<Kilos> and see what happens
<TaraKilos> Ugh, nope
<TaraKilos> I typed:
<TaraKilos> stress -c
<TaraKilos> stress -cpu
<TaraKilos> stres --cpu
<Kilos> oh and next time you reboot go bios and check that a thing called hyperthreading is enabled
<TaraKilos> One thing at a time, please.
<superfly> TaraKilos: according to the site, the username and password are both "stress"
<TaraKilos> Yep, I did that.
<TaraKilos> I typed in stress, and then go http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/CPUThing2.jpg this page.
<TaraKilos> got*
<TaraKilos> I typed in stress to stress the CPU I mean
<Kilos> it needs the bits and pices to complete the command superfly 
<Kilos> like i always battle with
<Kilos> TaraKilos, copy the warning line here
<Kilos> copy and paste here
<TaraKilos> First page I had was this one http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/CPUThing.jpg So I typed in 'stress' to stress the CPU/etc, and got that second one
<TaraKilos> What warning line?
<Kilos> on the second page
<TaraKilos> But it's visible there on the image...
<Kilos> warning output may be incomplete
<Kilos> oh i see it but cant copy
<TaraKilos> Do you want to copy it to google it?
<Kilos> no then the fly can tell you if you must use that info to go in as superuser
<superfly> stress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --hdd 1 --timeout 10s
<Kilos> see
<TaraKilos> Fly can see the image too ,though. Right?
<TaraKilos> So I type in: stress --cpu 8 ?
<Kilos> theres your command to use
<Kilos> stress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --hdd 1 --timeout 10s
<Kilos> tara ^^
<Kilos> i leave you to the fly
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<TaraKilos> Successful run complete in 11 seconds.
<TaraKilos> Whassat mean?
<superfly> it was successful and only took 11 seconds?
<TaraKilos> Well yes
<TaraKilos> But does 'successful' mean 'no problems'?
<superfly> remove the timeout option, and see what it does
<TaraKilos> Okay.
<TaraKilos> I just put 'stress --cpu 8
<TaraKilos> Not sure why the 8 makes a different
<TaraKilos> ce*
<TaraKilos> Nothing so far. Who knows if this'll just keep going until I restart... hm.
<TaraKilos> Shouldn't the fan spin faster if the CPU is loaded?
<TaraKilos> And therefore, make more noise?
<Tonberry> usually
<TaraKilos> It's not, at the moment.
<TaraKilos> And the readout on the screen isn't changing, so I'm nooot sure if this is even running. Hm.
<Kilos> thstress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --hdd 1
<Kilos> eish
<TaraKilos> o.0
<Kilos> stress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --hdd 1
<TaraKilos> I don't have a command prompt to type that in
<Kilos> the fly said leave out the timeout option
<TaraKilos> I did.
<Kilos> I just put 'stress --cpu 8
<TaraKilos> Yes.... that's what I did.
<Kilos> stress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --hdd 1
<TaraKilos> I only wanted to test the cpu
<Kilos> all those bits and pieces in there have meaning
<TaraKilos> Oi Fine.
<TaraKilos> I'll restart it.
<TaraKilos> Five horses.
<Kilos> as in the cpu dont work unless its gotta move stuff from hdd and ram etc
<TaraKilos> Is that what all that means?
<TaraKilos> --hdd makes the hard drive accessible to --cpu?
<Tonberry> not necessarily
<Tonberry> some cpu load can be on the cpu cache only
<TaraKilos> I didn't think that it did. I thought it meant that putting in --hdd would test the hard drive at the same time
<TaraKilos> I just wanted to test the cpu on its own
<Tonberry> that should actually produce more cpu stress than a load that constantly needs things from ram
<TaraKilos> I'll input that whole line then
<Kilos> ton explain what that whole command means with all the - - etc
<Kilos> as in --hdd
<TaraKilos> Okay, disk is actually making that loading sound now
<TaraKilos> It wasn't before.
<TaraKilos> Naive me.
<TaraKilos> The stresslinux CD, I mean
<Kilos> and --io
<Kilos> when the fly gives you a command dont change it. he knows what each piece does
<TaraKilos> k
<Kilos> Tonberry, explain what that whole command means with all the - - etc --io and stuff please
<TaraKilos> He doesn't have to.
<Kilos> i wont remeber but it might help TaraKilos understand
<Tonberry> i can only speculate
<TaraKilos> This may end up taking a while. On one forum, a guy suggested using MPrime (to someone else, not me) and letting it run for at least 12 hours, but 24 is better.
<Tonberry> i have never seen that command before
<TaraKilos> This isn't MPrime, but t's still a Comp stresser, so it may need roughly the same
<Tonberry> mprime is good
<TaraKilos> it's*
<TaraKilos> If it's gonna put the same/more amount of stress on the Comp that watching Youtube (which freezes my comp) does, then it should finish soonish, hey?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> youtube puts stress on everything
<Kilos> ram included
<TaraKilos> So what...?
<Kilos> so we not testing everything at once methinks
<TaraKilos> Okay then.
<TaraKilos> The disc stopped making its loud loading noise.
<Kilos> no readout
<TaraKilos> Nope
<Kilos> passed failed etc
<Kilos> eish
<TaraKilos> Wait. It made a loady noise.
<TaraKilos> Oi.
<TaraKilos> I wish it would let me know what it's doing.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah it sucks to go blind
<Kilos> maybe it will still
<TaraKilos> This may take ages.
<TaraKilos> Eish
<Kilos> maybe it only gives readout on probs not successes
<TaraKilos> that's what I was just gonna say.
<TaraKilos> Which means... it could go forever!
<Kilos> did they not have a manual or userguide on that site too
<Kilos> yip no timeout now
<TaraKilos> One sec
<TaraKilos> I think maybe that was the test. And then it went quiet. Now it's running again.
<Kilos> nope its most likely loading more info off cd
<Kilos> started on its own hey?
<TaraKilos> Yeah
<TaraKilos> I haven't touched anything since we started
<Kilos> without readout you dunno if it restarting same test or adding more load
<TaraKilos> Yeah
<TaraKilos> It's following the same pattern though
<TaraKilos> The way the CD sounds
<TaraKilos> It goes up to full sound, then to a lower one, then settles, and then goes to a middle one, and then up to full loading sound again
<Kilos> is the a stop button
<Kilos> there
<TaraKilos> There's nothing
<Kilos> ai
<TaraKilos> Just what I typed in "the whole stress --cpu 8 etc" and then a blinking cursor thing
<Kilos> whew no pretty gui 
<TaraKilos> I can't find anything about how long it takes or how it shows you if it's successful/fail
<TaraKilos> I'ma just join the StressLinux forum and ask
<Kilos> ok
<TaraKilos> Okay, posted. Now I wait.
<TaraKilos> Gonna give laptop back to mom whilst my PC does its thing
<TaraKilos> Thanks everyone for the help. Here's hoping we'll find out the issue.
<superfly> TaraKilos: you've been very patient, i'm impressed
<TaraKilos> Superfly: Thanks. I've got no choice but to percevere.
<TaraKilos> superfly: The option of freaking out isn't one. :P
<superfly> hehehe
<superfly> TaraKilos: I'll have a look at StressLinux later this evening, and see if I can figure out what the different options mean, and give you a better recommendation for usage.
<TaraKilos> The CD has been quiet for several minutes now. Still no readout. HMMM.
<TaraKilos> Alright, thanks Supahflahhh.
 * TaraKilos waves.
 * superfly needs to set up a notification for "supahflahhh" so that he knows when he is being discussed by the Kilos clan
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shes a nut
<superfly> Kilos: she didn't fall far from the tree...
<Kilos> oh no i am much more patient and not as arrogant
<Kilos> anymore
<superfly> hahahaha
<Kilos> age works wonders
<Kilos> ty for helping her superfly 
<superfly> Np
<Kilos> you know i get lost with those commands and what each bit means and does
<Kilos> yay just chowned her /storage and /spare
<Kilos> without -R
<Kilos> ty superfly . been using -R for years everytime
<Kilos> h i Cantide 
<Kilos> hmm me stutters
<Kilos> should be h h h h hi
<Cantide> evening K K Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> guess what!
<Kilos> what you passed
<Cantide> oh, results are only out on the 14th of December
<Cantide> so i won't know that yet
<Cantide> buuuuuuuut..
<Cantide> CanStudy is no more
<Kilos> ok what then
<Cantide> I have locked him away in a cage
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> big relief hey
<Kilos> hi  mazal 
<mazal> Naand oom Kilos
<magtie> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ok clever guys i need to know what to tell tara how to be able to see her grub menu please. she set
<Kilos> hiya tannie magespawn 
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> magtie, ook
<Kilos> tara set it to log straight in without asking for passwrod first so doesnt see the grub menu
<Kilos> all good magtie ?
<Kilos> you beat me tonight
<magtie> fine tks
<Kilos> my doggie maak my kop plat
<magtie> my worsie does not like ubuntu
<Kilos> and im sure she gonna need the recovery mode sooner or later
<magtie> kicks up a fuss for lack of attention
<Kilos> my dogter lief ubuntu met unity en al
<Kilos> not my doggie dogter
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought doggie in afrikaans is small daughter
<Kilos> sorry
<magtie> sorry i thought doggie  - dog
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ons trek deurmekaar
<Kilos> oom inetpro is jy al tuis
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> mazal, is your server working?
<Kilos> i get so busy with tara and cooking and sheep that i forget who is doing what
<Kilos> havent greeted Banlam bakuman for days
<Kilos> im gonna try have an early night. sleep tight all of you
<Kilos> will catch up inna morning
<Cantide> what can i use to make an iso of a bootable CD?
<Tonberry> dd ?
<Cantide> dd?
<Tonberry> http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<Cantide> ty
<Tonberry> just be careful with dd
<Cantide> does it copy boot info?
<Cantide> this CD is only useful as a boot CD; other than that the files on it are useless to me
<Cantide> it's Hiren's Boot CD, if you're wondering
<nuvolari> g'evening
<nuvolari> sheesh it's hot
<Cantide> hi nuvolari :)
<Cantide> hot?
<Cantide> seems cool here in Durban
<nuvolari> humid and hot here in ballito :-/
<Cantide> :-S
<Cantide> and you're not even far away...
<magespawn> evening
<Cantide> magespawn '-'/
<magespawn> o/
<Cantide> thanks, Tonberry - I now have an ISO
<Cantide> i'll figure out how to write that back to CD another day / week / month :p
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<inetpro> how goes it this evening?
<magespawn> bit tired just got home otherwise peachy
<nuvolari> meh. when I read something like this I just feel like quitting my job prematurely: http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428610/in-the-olympics-of-algorithms-a-russian-keeps-winning-gold/
<smile4ever> hi :D
<nuvolari> howdy smile4ever 
<smile4ever> nuvolari: :)
<smile4ever> does someone know batch aliases? :)
<superfly> smile4ever: you mean bash aliases?
<inetpro> lol
<smile4ever> yea :p
<smile4ever> sorry :p
<superfly> smile4ever: what about them? they're not very complicated
<smile4ever> well yeah, I wonder if you can give them a parameter at runtime :)
<inetpro> smile4ever: alias ll='ls -alF'
<smile4ever> list files? :|
<inetpro> hmm... smile4ever, I don't think so
<smile4ever> alias update="sudo apt-get update" :)
<smile4ever> inetpro: ok :(
<inetpro> smile4ever: depending what you mean with runtime
<smile4ever> I would like to have "install"
<smile4ever> with "sudo apt-get install [parameter]"
<inetpro> alias install="sudo apt-get install"
<inetpro> then just "install mypackage"
<inetpro> but I wouldn't call an alias install
<inetpro> or even update
<magespawn> how are bash aliases stored?
<inetpro> those terms are way to generic
<inetpro> magespawn: in your profile folder as ~/.bash_aliases or something like that
<inetpro> or .bashrc
<smile4ever> inetpro: okay :D
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<inetpro> depending obvioulsy on whether you're using the bash shell
<inetpro> obviously*
<smile4ever> I'm using it ;)
 * smile4ever is sure
<inetpro> man bash
<inetpro> it's all in there
<magespawn> and aliases are usee to make certain jobs shorter?
<inetpro> magespawn: yes, but
<inetpro> be careful
<inetpro> try not to rely on to many aliases
<inetpro> you tend to forget the real commands very quickly if you do
<inetpro> but they can be very useful
<smile4ever> :)
 * inetpro likes putting a few standard aliases in /etc/bash.bashrc
<smile4ever> inetpro: for example? :p
<inetpro> hmm.. hang on... I realise I have not even set those on me home system... yet
<inetpro> smile4ever: alias h='history 25'
<inetpro> alias mxlookup='nslookup -type=mx'
<smile4ever> useful commands :p
<inetpro> and a few exim shortcuts
<inetpro> like
<inetpro> alias psexim='sudo ps -x -U mailnull'
<magespawn> is there any limit to the length or compelxity of aliases?
<inetpro> magespawn: just keep them short or write a script when it gets complicated
<inetpro> KilosKid: wb tara
<KilosKid> inetpro: Thanks. :)
<inetpro> or should I rather say good morning
<smile4ever> good night! :D
<inetpro> magespawn: but I have seen very long and complex aliases
<inetpro> magespawn: oh and linux shells are just magic when you really get to know them
<inetpro> worth spending some time learning a few basics... and then get a bit deeper as well
<KilosKid> Okay, I have a question.
<inetpro> KilosKid: shoot
<KilosKid> How do I install my lexmark printer onto Linux?
<inetpro> don't ask to ask just ask
<magespawn> been working on that a bit, have the n900 so have it there, so can learn it on the go
<KilosKid> I booted up my PC with the printer plugged in and installed
<KilosKid> Hiya, magespawn. :)
<magespawn> hey KilosKid
<inetpro> KilosKid: and it's not working?
 * inetpro enjoys his HP printer that just plugs in and just prints at the click of a button
<magespawn> hp and samsung are good for that
<inetpro> a printer is one device that I will make absolutely sure that it works on Linux before I buy
<KilosKid> Well
<inetpro> make sure as well
<KilosKid> I've had this printer for about three years
<KilosKid> So I had it whilst I had XP
<KilosKid> I just clicked 'print' to print a page from Firefox, but nothing happened
<KilosKid> It didn't even tell me that a printer wasn't connected
<inetpro> I honestly don't know lexmark, but I shall go google
<inetpro> KilosKid: what model?
<KilosKid> It is aaaaa....
<KilosKid> All In One X8350
<magespawn> have tried to install from printers?
<superfly> KilosKid: you said its plugged in via USB?
<KilosKid> Yeah
<KilosKid> Hi Supahflahhh. :)
<KilosKid> Figures my printer isn't on the 'tested' or 'needs retesting' list. How annoying.
 * inetpro hates reading stuff like this: "I contacted Lexmark about the incompatibility with Linux and they have no interest in cooperating at all...."
<magespawn> idiots
<KilosKid> O.o
<magespawn> just give the community the code and we will get it done ourselves
<KilosKid> lol
<superfly> KilosKid: it doesn't have any networking capabilities, does it?
<nuvolari> joh, 'commercial' printers are just as bad
<magespawn> never really liked them any way, ink is too expensive
<KilosKid> superfly: What do you mean?
<nuvolari> we have an Olivetti at the office and to get the proper drivers for ubuntu was a nightmare
<KilosKid> Hiya nuvolari :)
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<superfly> KilosKid: my printer actually has a network port, and so it is plugged into my network rather than my PC
<nuvolari> hellos KilosKid 
<KilosKid> Oh.
<KilosKid> Let me see.
 * nuvolari poses for some photographs with KilosKid and have them autographed
<KilosKid> Well, it's got a fax in it, so...?
<KilosKid> lol nuvolari :P
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<superfly> KilosKid: some printers are easier to work with when they're on the network
<nuvolari> how are you doing?
<superfly> KilosKid: fax != network
<KilosKid> Yay!
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> good and you?
 * inetpro agrees with superfly, a networked printer makes life so much easier
<KilosKid> But how can I put it on the network when I only have one interwebz cable?
<inetpro> KilosKid: get a switch
<KilosKid> What's a switch?
<superfly> KilosKid: both your computer and your mom's plug into the same router, right?
<nuvolari> magespawn: doing good... 2 days too many this week... but doing good :P
<KilosKid> Yeah...
<KilosKid> But mom's cable is aaaaall the way in her room, and the wire is pinned along the sides of the walls.
<superfly> KilosKid: can you plug the printer into the router too?
<KilosKid> Quite securely.
<KilosKid> No
<KilosKid> Because the router is in the kitchen 
<KilosKid> And I don't want my idiot housemate touching my stuff.
<magespawn> lol
<inetpro> lol
<nuvolari> KilosKid: don't talk bad about people on the web, it might reach them in a million ways :P
<KilosKid> Trust me, he wouldn't care.
<magespawn> i think he means does it have a network port?
<KilosKid> He doesn't care about anything but eating.
<KilosKid> Yessss
<KilosKid> It has two interwebz cable ports
<inetpro> interesting that there are only two
<magespawn> sure those are not phone cable ports?
<magespawn> for the fax
<nuvolari> a closeup pic could help? :P
<magespawn> we are still talking about the printer
<nuvolari> me too
<nuvolari> sheesh, what are you thinking magespawn 
<nuvolari> *cough*
<inetpro> KilosKid: when you have time you can read about a switch on wikipedia at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_switch but for the moment don't just go out to buy one... it may not help you much for now
<nuvolari> anyone here running analytics? 
<nuvolari> *google analytics
<inetpro> nuvolari: I like blocking it with noscript
<nuvolari> inetpro: oh, but I meant on the other side of the analytics :P being able to see the stats
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> nuvolari: they look very impressive for managers
<nuvolari> it keeps on 'killing' the browsers 
<nuvolari> both firefox and chrome
<KilosKid> o.o
<KilosKid> I dunno. They look the same. Could be phone, could be internet.
<KilosKid> brb
<inetpro> by the way KilosKid, I suggest the unregistered nick tarals for you, rather than KilosKid
<inetpro> or go choose something else
<inetpro> and then go register the address and set your irc client with that nick
<inetpro> oops, register the nick*
<magespawn> nuvolari: just making sure KilosKid and I are on the same page
<magespawn> the lexmark spec sheet says the network ports are optional on that model
<KilosKid> back
<inetpro> KilosKid: sign the petition
<inetpro> http://www.petitiononline.com/YALB1975/petition.html
<KilosKid> What petition?
<KilosKid> Oyes.
<inetpro> To: All Printer Manufacturers not supporting the Linux Operating System
<nuvolari> meh. bed is calling
<nuvolari> 'night
<KilosKid> Night, nuvolari.
<magespawn> night nuvolari 
<KilosKid> I guess I may have to buy a new printer/scanner if I want to keep using Ubuntu, huh?
<KilosKid> So I read about the "Spectrum Tools", but I'm still a little confused as to what it does.
<magespawn> never heard of them
<TaraKilos> Okay, well...
<magespawn> TaraKilos: do you have a nick you prefer?
<TaraKilos> Printer issue is just gonna have to wait
<TaraKilos> I don't care what my nick is. People just keep telling me to change it :P
<magespawn> not sure why inetpro said that, but it is a good idea to register the one you like, then only you can use it
<inetpro> TaraKilos: it just makes life easier if your name is not so similar to that of kilos
<TaraKilos> Okay. One moment.
<zeref> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<inetpro> TaraLS: great!
<inetpro> when I respond to you I just type ta and press tab and it will complete the nick for me for TaraLS 
<inetpro> if your nick is KilosKid the the completion can get confusing very quickly
<TaraLS> Yep, I got it.
<TaraLS> But.
<TaraLS> There's a NickServ thingy..
<TaraLS> msg NickServ set email <your_email@address.org>
<TaraLS> With a slash
<TaraLS> Hooow do I use that? O.o
<inetpro> you don't
<TaraLS> That's how it says to register your name, though.
<inetpro> it's for when the freenode guys have to contact you
<inetpro> well, hang on
<TaraLS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<TaraLS> Hm
<inetpro> TaraLS: read this: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<TaraLS> So I use : /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<TaraLS> ?
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> well, Replace password with a secure, unguessable password that you keep secret.
 * inetpro stating the obvious
<magespawn> no password is unguessable
<magespawn> or rather un workable outable
<inetpro> magespawn: uh
<TaraLS> There we are.
<TaraLS> I registered TaraLS
<inetpro> cool, nice job
<magespawn> hows that for mangling the english language
<TaraLS> rofl
<inetpro> now next time we can actually focus on the real problems :-)
<TaraLS> Okay, so, seems like the printer issue is probably not fixable...
<TaraLS> So next potentially fixable problem!
<TaraLS> My speakers.
<TaraLS> Only two play sound. When I had XP, all of them played sound.
<TaraLS> I did have to download a soundblaster thingy thouh.
<TaraLS> though*
<magespawn> guessing implies randomness, workable outable means actually running through every combination
<TaraLS> I selected in sound management to play through 5.1 channels
<inetpro> superfly: you where saying about the speakers?
<TaraLS> But it didn't make a difference
<superfly> *were
<superfly> just checking that they were plugged into the right sockets
<inetpro> oops, right
<TaraLS> Yeah. Mine definitely are. I'm not -that- computer-dense. :P
<superfly> I don't really know much about setting up 5.1 sound unfortunately, I suffer with my monitor speakers
<TaraLS> lol
<magespawn> is it an add on sound card TaraLS?
<TaraLS> Ummm
<TaraLS> It doesn't look like it.
<magespawn> then maybe check the mb manufacturers site
<inetpro> TaraLS: what software are you using to play your music? Just for interest sake...
<TaraLS> I'm using the default Rhythmbox. I used VLC once, though, and the sound didn't really change.
<TaraLS> Lemme double check
<inetpro> maybe we should ask jono in the #ubuntu-community-team about this when he is available that is
<inetpro> I know he is a music guru of sorts
<inetpro> and he will definitely know other experts in the field 
<TaraLS> Yeah, it plays through only two channels when in Rhythmbox and VLC
<TaraLS> Ooh
<inetpro> I have seen some very nifty music software on linux
<inetpro> and if I remember correctly even superfly has suggested some fancy stuffs
<superfly> Ardour is very fancy... rivals most of the commercial solutions
<TaraLS> Ardour doesn't have confidence-building reviews, though
<TaraLS> Besides, I'm not talking about recording software anyhoo. Just want to get all my speakers working.
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> well I sure hope that we'll be able to get you there
<magespawn> i am off to bed, night all
<inetpro> TaraLS: btw, you should not believe all the reviews that you read, many of them are written by peeps with hidden agendas... best to try things for yourself
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<TaraLS> I'm just paranoid about getting things that might mess up the computer.
<TaraLS> I've had months and months of PC problems.
<TaraLS> magespawn: Night. :)
<inetpro> well you have done well to get here
<inetpro> we don't charge you an arm and a leg in here
<inetpro> all we need is patience
<inetpro> bye vin[tab]
<TaraLS> Well I've got plenty of patience. lol
<inetpro> lol
<TaraLS> My tablet's probably not gonna work either, huh? :(
<inetpro> TaraLS: I'll talk to jono when I see him
<TaraLS> inetpro, thanks much.
<inetpro> or you could try contact him yourself
<inetpro> his blog is at http://www.jonobacon.org/
<inetpro> a real nice approachable guy
<inetpro> though I have not met him in person
<superfly> TaraLS: this is Ubuntu/Linux, unless you wildly install software not available in Software Centre, you won't mess up your computer
<inetpro> not easily at least
<TaraLS> Okay.
<TaraLS> Well a program like that would make my comp freeze anyway. :P
<TaraLS> I have to sort out this freezing issue first.
<inetpro> TaraLS: I agree
<inetpro> seems like a real buggy hardware issue anyway
<TaraLS> Yeah
<TaraLS> I did the stresslinux test
<TaraLS> It didn't show me anything by way of fail or success
<TaraLS> And the CDROM was quiet for about an hour
<TaraLS> With nothing happening, so I just stopped it.
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> yikes! where did the time go?
<inetpro> TaraLS: please hold the fort for us
<TaraLS> Okeydoke. O.o
<inetpro> good night
<TaraLS> Is MAC the same as Linux?
<TaraLS> Or is MAC its own OS?
<zeref> hurrrmmmm
<zeref> Mac is "based" on BSD
<TaraLS> What's BSD?
<zeref> but Apple have made so many changes to the kernel
<TaraLS> Reason I ask is because GIMP is in Ubuntu, and I wanted to get GIMPshop, the one that is GIMP but looks like Photoshop.
<zeref> that you could say its not BSD
<TaraLS> But it only has "Windows" or "Mac" download.
<zeref> www.bsd.org
<zeref> heeehhhh
<zeref> sudo apt-get install gimp?
<zeref> TaraLS: Gimp will be all you need
<zeref> unless you use it profenssionally
<zeref> is that how you spell it?
<TaraLS> I just wanted GIMPShop because it has the Photoshop interface
<TaraLS> Which I prefer.
<TaraLS> professionally?
<TaraLS> I think
<superfly> TaraLS: Well, GIMP these days looks and acts more like PS, and I think that GIMPShop is not really maintained much... certainly not on Linux. On top of that, I think you can install PhotoShop keybindings into GIMP
<TaraLS> What's a keybinding?
<superfly> TaraLS: the shortcuts keys are configurable
<superfly> so a set of shortcuts is sometimes called a keybinding
<TaraLS> Oh. I don't even use shortcut keys.
<TaraLS> Hey guys
<TaraLS> Can I just use my CDROM to install my Genius tablet?
<zeref> o0o0o0
<zeref> what do you mean?
<TaraLS> What do you mean what do I mean?
<TaraLS> I have a tablet and it came with an installation CD.
<TaraLS> Can I use that CD on Ubuntu to install the tablet driver?
<superfly> No, that only has the Windows driver. Check in your system settings to see if you can configure your tablet in the same place you configure your mouse.
<superfly> I don't use Ubuntu (I use its cousin Kubuntu) so I can't tell you exactly where to find the configuration window, just that there should be one somewhere.
 * superfly goes to bed
<TaraLS> Okeydokey
<TaraLS> superfly: Niiight, Supahflahhh.
<TaraLS> I found a way to install a printer
<TaraLS> And I selected Lexmark
<TaraLS> But it doesn't have my model there.
<TaraLS> Go figure.
<TaraLS> HEAPS of others, but not mine.
 * TaraLS pulls hair out.
<KilosKid> Comp froze.
<KilosKid> And bah. It says, "TaraLS already in use."
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-16
<TaraLS> Hello all. Can you please tell me what the command is to make compatible my programs?
<TaraLS> My computer is freezing more now, and when I go into Dash, and Kilos told me a command to type to make sure all my installed stuffs were compatible, but I can't remember it.
<TaraLS> nuvolari, ?
<TaraLS> :(
<Squirm2> hi
<Symmetria> well? when you wanna make .za internet feel like 100gigabit
<Symmetria> come work on the hotel wireless in tanzania for a day
<Vince-0> FRAADAAY whoot
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> Symmetria, do you perhaps know of a relative cheap VPS solution in SA
<Kerbero> preferably as close to sanren as possible
<Vince-0> hetzner maybe? I tried paradigm.co.za for R99 but the servers aren't in SA
<Kerbero> http://www.elitehost.co.za/vps
<Kerbero> that one is the best i could find
<superfly> that's not bad, it's comparable to linode
<Kerbero> ok good to know
<Kerbero> i would actually go for something with a bandwidth cap if it is hosted in CPT/at IS
<Kerbero> *data cap
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... our weak currency starting to hurt you at linode?
<superfly> inetpro: nope
<superfly> inetpro: currently the bottom of the range linode is R180/month, and the bottom of the range of those VPSes is R200/month, so they are comparable
<inetpro> interesting times
<inetpro> hope we will see a reduction of the local pricing soon
<superfly> inetpro: VPSes in SA used to be MUCH more expensive
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> but our rand seems to be getting worse these days
<Tonberry> wonder why...
<Tonberry> </sarcasm>
<zeref_work> :YaawwwnnN:
<TaraLS> Howdy.
<zeref_work> herro TaraLS 
<TaraLS> I will be back later.
<zeref_Droid> hmmm
<superfly> zeref_Droid: ?
<zeref_Droid> Phone
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  and others
<Kilos> hi AndChat|15225 
<Kilos> who you?
<zeref_work> Yay
<zeref_work> home time
<Kilos> lol yaya why you owes go the andchat route
<Kilos> cant them droids set nick?
<zeref_work> i've not yet auto set the nick thingy
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well do it
<Kilos> i always greet andchats
<Kilos> sometimes its magespawn  now you too
<zeref_work> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy al tuis??
<mazal> Evening all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> was chatting tara on pidgin
<mazal> Have a few minutes before starting archiving
<Kilos> she has made her ubuntu 12.10 login without asking fo password
<Kilos> so dont see grub menu
<Kilos> so no option to memtest or recovery mode
<mazal> System settings - user accounts - automatic login set to off
<mazal> But that won't show the grub menu
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> aw
<mazal> Hold in shift while booting to see the menu
<mazal> I think it is shift anyway
<Kilos> ok ty will tell her
<mazal> If memory serves
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> There is a way to show the menu everytime , but can't remember. It's a time-out setting somewhere in grub cfg I think
<mazal> I read about it somewhere , never done it myself
<mazal> I am gonna have to reboot now , gonna test the shift key thing for you
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ya i had to set it once some releases back but thats gone with the win now
<mazal> They have changed it , shift don't work anymore
<Kilos> aw
<mazal> I double check my docs and it always was shift
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie
<mazal> Maaz, google show grub menu ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> mazal: "grub2 - How to enable GRUB menu on Ubuntu 12.04 server? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/166658/how-to-enable-grub-menu-on-ubuntu-12-04-server :: "12.04 - Grub menu won't show after installation (two-disk) - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/185579/grub-menu-wont-show-after-installation-two-disk :: "Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation"
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 :: "Ubuntu 12.04 no GRUB interface at startup" http://www.l…
<Kilos> inetpro, vir?
<inetpro> Kilos: jou beep het my wakker laat skrik en laat huistoe skarrel
<inetpro> het nog die laaste stukkie bloue hemels oor my gehad
<Kilos> sjoe mooi dit sous hier
<mazal> Maaz, google forgot password ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> mazal: "UBUNTU: Recover Login Password of Ubuntu 12.04" http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.com/2012/05/recover-login-password-of-ubuntu-1204.html :: "What is the default password for Ubuntu 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/189466/what-is-the-default-password-for-ubuntu-12-04 :: "12.04 - I seem to have forgoten my password - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137310/i-seem-to-have-forgoten-my-password :: "Recover Lost Password in Ub…
<inetpro> hy het so al die pad huistoe agter my toegemaak
<Kilos> wat gebeur me die dubbeltjies
<Kilos> inetpro, ^
<inetpro> hmm... goeie vraag... sal more oggend mooi inspekteer maar lyk op die oog af of die goed verdwyn
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> grasse geel geword
<inetpro> glad nie wat ek verwag het nie
<inetpro> miskien net so bietjie
<Kilos> dit dooi nie word net bietjie geel
<mazal> Oom Kilos the net still says hold down shift : http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password/24024#24024
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> maar ek het selektief natgegooi
<mazal> But it doesn't work on mine ???
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<Kilos> aw
 * inetpro sal moet opvolg met nog 'n sproei
<Kilos> so most likely wont work with tara either
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> miskien nie inetpro 
<mazal> I see that guy says that the timing when you hit shift can be tricky
<Kilos> spuit net waar hulle is
<mazal> Looks like it must be "immediately after bios"
<mazal> But there must be a setting in grub.cfg also I think
<mazal> Maaz, google let grub menu show every time
<Maaz> mazal: "openSUSE 12.2: Chapter 9. The Boot Loader GRUB" http://doc.opensuse.org/products/opensuse/openSUSE/opensuse-reference/cha.grub.html :: "Grub" http://www.softpanorama.org/Commercial_linuxes/Startup_and_shutdown/grub.shtml :: "How do I access the grub boot menu before it tries to load the - Quora" http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-access-the-grub-boot-menu-
<Maaz> before-it-tries-to-load-the-operating-system :: "grub2 - Need Help With Fixing GRUB Dualboot Wi…
<mazal> Maaz, google let grub menu show every time ubuntu
<Maaz> mazal: "How do I access the grub boot menu before it tries to load the - Quora" http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-access-the-grub-boot-menu-before-it-tries-to-load-the-operating-system :: "grub2 - Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.04 Dual boot, grub menu not ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/216188/windows-7-and-ubuntu-11-04-dual-boot-grub-menu-not-showing :: "Grub menu not
<Maaz> waiting despite of GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/191686/grub…
<inetpro> Kilos: why you want to see the grub menu?
<Kilos> so tara can choose recovery after doing something wrong inetpro 
<Kilos> and do memtes
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> her dash is hanging
<inetpro> but you don't need that very often
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> she expects it to search for everything
<mazal> Oi no , all those didn't help
<inetpro> Kilos: hier kom die reen nou
<Kilos> told her it a launcher not a serch tool
<Kilos> i always have my grub menu visible
<Kilos> the recovery works well
<Kilos> fixes stupid mistakes
<inetpro> Kilos: like what?
<Kilos> shoe i cant member now
<Kilos> havent needed it for a while
<Kilos> 12.04 unity is pretty reliable
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<mazal> gtg for now
<mazal> How do I do that thing where I leave a message for someone with Maaz ?
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos>     maaz tell so and so
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who so is. Say 'so on freenode' and I'll take your word that so exists
<mazal> Ah oom Kilos it's actually you I'm looking for
<Kilos> lol im here
<Kilos> tummy fuuuull
<mazal> That was fast !!!
<Kilos> food isnt a toy
<Kilos> i dont play with it
<mazal> I got the grub menu now by continuously tapping the shift key when booting , not holding it in
<Kilos> ah ty i will tell her if/when she awakes
<Kilos> dankie mazal 
<mazal> plz oom
<Kilos> what are the 12.10 options for desktop interface? unity and ?
<mazal> Just unity
<mazal> Everything else gone
<Kilos> oh no gnome3
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> 12.10 bad
<mazal> I'm back on 12.04
<Kilos> i told her there are different options
<Kilos> didnt knows everything was dropped
<mazal> You will prob be able to add it yourself , but I wouldn't dump a new user into that
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i see they dropping alternate cds as well
<Kilos> no more upgrading from cd
<mazal> Personally I think I am gonna stay on 12.04 until the next LTS
<Kilos> i will try 12.10 on another drive so i can see what she is seeing
<mazal> I had many probs with it
<Kilos> hard helping someone with a later release than you
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> she has a few but only dash giving probs now
<Kilos> she had
<Kilos> she got by with a little help from my friends
<mazal> What's she struggling with dash ?
<Kilos> actually her hardware is giving probs not 12.10
<Kilos> she has typed something in there it cant find now it hangs all the time
<Kilos> i think recovery mode will fix it
<mazal> 12.10 has loads of lag , ven on my new pc
<mazal> even
<Kilos> she has a dual core with 4g ram and 5g swap
<Kilos> so happy with the speed
<Kilos> i got her to partition it my way. will try paste it somewhere if i can find an image thing
<Kilos> im sure not everyone will like my way
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<mazal> Now why would my usb3 drive not mount in my usb3 port , grrrrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> i have that prob with external
<Kilos> wont mount in from 2 ports
<mazal> On usb2 port it works
<Kilos> front
<mazal> But not on usb3
<mazal> But it's a usb3 drive
<Kilos> usb3 and 4 are high speed ones
<Kilos> 1 and 2 are slower
<Kilos> on old machine anyway
<mazal> That's why I want to use it in the usb3 port , for the speed
<Kilos> put it in and reboot
<Kilos> sometimes that helps
<mazal> I wonder if it is because there is a usb2 drive in the other usb3 port
<Kilos> other usb3
<Kilos> how many usb3's you got
<mazal> Yes there is 2 usb3 ports
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not 3 and 4
<mazal> The rest is usb2
<Kilos> mine go 1 2 3 4
<Kilos> 5 6
<mazal> Yeah I got 6 ports as well
<Kilos> i think
<mazal> 2x usb3 and 4x usb2
<Kilos> desktop?
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> and 2 more at the front
<Kilos> i dont member where you paste pictures too
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ah imageshack
<Kilos> i think
<mazal> So the 1 usb3 port has a usb2 drive in , and I wonder if that bothers the usb3 drive in the 2nd port
<Kilos> swap it
<Kilos> use mouse and keyboard in the slow ones
<mazal> Gonna disconnect it as soon as I am done with archiving and see
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> my desktop has gone blank
<Kilos> empty and there was lots stuff on
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> oh boy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i miss maverick
<Kilos> but no one can say i havent given unity a fair go
<mazal> I actually like unity
<mazal> Struggle without it
<Kilos> its ok
<mazal> I find things much faster with it
<Kilos> slower than gnome2
<Kilos> and kde
<magespawn_> evening all
<mazal> Lo magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn all good?
<magespawn_> hey have a tail, cannot get to my quassel core reliable tonight for some reason
<Kilos> i gonna run backup and see if stuff comes back to desktop
<magespawn_> so i am using seamonkey caht
<Kilos> uh oh
<magespawn_> chat even
<Kilos> i think the missing desktop stuff is because of working with sick drives in here today
 * Banlam returns Kilos' greeting from the previous night
<Banlam> and hello to mazal and magespawn too
<Kilos> hahaha ty Banlam 
<mazal> Hi Banlam
<magespawn_> inetpro how do i find the man pages for aliases?
<magespawn_> hey Banlam
<Kilos> he is inna lurking mood today
<Kilos> tonight
<mazal> Hmm , only the usb3 drive connected now , still don't work in the usb3 port
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> I wonder if this is a Ubuntu driver thing
<Kilos> boot with it plugged in
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> in bios
<Kilos> usg um legacy support not enabled
<Kilos> usb
<mazal> fdisk doesn't even see it
<Kilos> check your bios
<Kilos> usb legacy support in advanced section
<mazal> ok , rebooting again :P
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<magtie> Jy's vinnig vannaand
<Kilos> ek watch jou
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek ws hier besig om te wag en sien of mazal regkom
<Kilos> eks altyd vinnig behalwe as ek stadig is
<magtie> ha
<Kilos> magespawn, how did the trip go?
<magespawn_> which one? the ones for monday changed
<magespawn_> oh you mean yesterdays
<Kilos> the long trip
<Kilos> have i missed out a coupla days?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 900 ks
<Kilos> that was you hey?
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 3 hours, 10 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-11-16 06:47:11 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-11-06 22:15:23 PST
<magespawn_> that was for monday, yes was me, but that has been changed due to organisation and times
<Kilos> ah 
<magespawn_> so only one trip not three so only 480 kms now, walk in the park now
<Kilos> thats better
<magespawn_> if i am doing this right it looks like i do not have man installed
<Kilos> not good for ballies to have to travel far
<Kilos> must be
<Kilos> they install with each package or app
<magespawn_> apparently not
<Kilos> what did you want man ?
<magespawn_> alias
<Kilos> nope no entry
<Kilos> oh but i dont have it installed
<Kilos> whats aliases
<magespawn_> you can aliase commands so that you type one thing and a whole load of things happen
<magespawn_> alias
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats frightening
<magespawn_> so "sudo aptitude install package" would be install "package", at least that is what i understand
<Kilos> oh like raw linux
<Kilos> i think tinycore is like that
<Kilos> forgotten already
<magespawn_> ty kilos
<magespawn_> you solved it
<Kilos> for what?
<magespawn_> i did not have alias installed
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn_> inetpro solved it see logs
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<mazal> Didn't work
<mazal> The bios doesn't even seem to see it
<mazal> But it's such a strange bios it's hard to tell
<magespawn> right now this is me 
<mazal> I even have a mouse pointer in the bios lol
<mazal> Never seen that
<magespawn> are you using the front ports?
<mazal> nope magespawn , rears
<mazal> In the usb3 ports it doesn't work , but it works in the usb2 port
<magespawn> hmm\
<mazal> And I know it's not the port cause my other usb3 works
<mazal> Looks to me like a thing between the board and the drive itself
<Kilos> whats on the drive
<mazal> I picked up another error on my internal now while viewing fdisk
<magespawn> is it a usb 3 drive?
<mazal> yep magespawn
<magespawn> strange
<mazal> very
<Kilos> what bios mazal 
<mazal> But I have heard that usb3 can be tempremental
<magespawn> have not used one yet
<Kilos> lsusb
<mazal> I am now more concerned about the error on the internal
<magespawn> what was it?
<magespawn> the error i mean
<Kilos> what was the message
<mazal> "Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary"
<mazal> Should I be concerend ?
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> wll sort it on boot
<magespawn> wow lets google
<mazal> and df -h does not show sda2 mounted to anything
<Kilos> you never see /sda2
<magespawn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156994/partition-does-not-start-on-physical-sector-boundary
<Kilos> try gparted and see
<mazal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363191/
<magespawn> looks like it is not serious
<mazal> fdisk shows sda2 as a fairly big partition , but it's not used by anything according to df -h
<mazal> And I only created / and /home and swap during install
<mazal> I didn't create a 3rd partition
<Kilos> mine doesnt show /sda2
<Kilos> never seen it
<mazal> 1 ,4 and 5 was created by me
<Kilos> how do you partition
<mazal> Ai , wat gaan aan vandag
<magespawn> did you read the link?
<Kilos>  .    / /bbot and /home
<Kilos> boot
<mazal> gparted shows sda2 and 5 same size , 5 under 2 and 2 is home
<mazal> This doesn't look right
<mazal> Kilos: / , /home and /data
<Kilos> no /boot
<Kilos> i do / /bbot /home /storage /spare
<Kilos> boot not bbot
<Kilos> spose storage and data same thing
<Kilos> '
<mazal> I read it magespawn
<Kilos> if my desktop files would come back ill show how i got tara to do hers
<magespawn> and any help?
<mazal> Like you said , doesn't sound like a problem
<mazal> Where can I paste this gparted pic ?
<Kilos> imageshack
<Kilos> .uk i think
<Kilos> Maaz, google imageshack
<Maaz> Kilos: "ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting" http://imageshack.us/ :: "ImageShack® - Register" http://imageshack.us/v_images.php :: "ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting" http://my.imageshack.us/ :: "ImageShack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageShack :: "ImageShack - Blog" http://blog.imageshack.com/ ::
<Maaz> "ImageShack | CrunchBase Profile" http://www.crunchbase.com/company/imageshack :: "imageshackap…
<Kilos> oh .us
<Kilos> wbb nou nou. gotta find desktop stuff
<mazal> Now I must first register
<mazal> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/mazhdd.jpg/
<mazal> Look at sda2 and 5. It looks like it is the same thing but on different partitions
<mazal> Did you find it oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> ya did fsck on boot and all back
<Kilos> sec i go to imageshack
<smile4ever> hoi :)
<mazal> I pasted my drive pic there , 2 and 5 looks weird. Looks like it's the same thing but on different partitions
<mazal> Hi smile4ever
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img823/9923/ubuntupartitionsfinishe.jpg
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> she kept mailing me each spep what she wqas seeing
<Kilos> kept nagging what about all my free spacew
<Kilos> lol 
<smile4ever> mazal: I love you :p
<Kilos> winsucks peeps
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Kilos: :)
<mazal> Sjoe 
<Kilos> give link again mazal 
<magespawn> hey smile4ever
<mazal> smile4ever, somme stumped me now :P
<magespawn> looks okay to me
<mazal> Kilos: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/mazhdd.jpg/
<Kilos> 12.10 wouldnt accept /root of 30g
<smile4ever> mazal: you are honored ;)
<smile4ever> magespawn: hi! :D
<Kilos> oh mazal  that is it
<Kilos> 2 is the extended part and 5 is whats in it
<mazal> Kilos, why do you guys make a seperate /boot ?
 * smile4ever is updating some articles on Wikipedia :)
<Kilos> sjoe i was told to do it that way back on 9.10
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> but better with / and /boot seperate
<Kilos> i think
<mazal> Why ?
<magespawn> keeps the data sperate from the working parts of the os
<Kilos> ask no questions hear no lies
<mazal> I get /home cos makes re-install a breeze
<Kilos> i dunno
<magespawn> boots generally fail more often
<Kilos> ya i format / and /boot on every install
<Kilos> but boot-repair fixes boot probs lekker
<Kilos> you havent got boot-repair hey
 * smile4ever does everything in one partition (except for swap of course :p )
<smile4ever> but I would better use /home too :p
<Kilos> http://www.techlw.com/2012/02/install-yannubuntu-boot-repair-on.html
<mazal> Only time I have boot issues is when I break something
<smile4ever> mazal: every day? :)
<Kilos> having a seperate /home is handy it keeps all your settings etc
<mazal> I try and keep it to less than 4 times a week smile4ever :P
<Kilos> mazal, boot repair fixes them
<Kilos> ask magespawn it be good
<mazal> Ya seperate home has made things much easier for me on many occasions
<mazal> Separte home and remastersys iso , I don't work without those 2
<Kilos> see your /home is in /sda2
<Kilos> thats just the cover
<magespawn> lets you keep your data without too much stress
<Kilos> magespawn, how did you see taras drive
 * mazal is a bit overkill when it comes to backups
<Kilos> i cant see the thing
<magespawn> yup 
<Kilos> too small
<smile4ever> mazal: lol ;)
<smile4ever> I'm running fine for over a week :)
<Kilos> a week
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4ever> on the "bleeding edge" (lol) Bodhi Linux :P
<mazal> Stick , external , weekly archive
<magespawn> thats a cool one smile4ever
<smile4ever> I love bodhi linux :)
<mazal> Never worked on that one
<magespawn> very smooth i thought
<Kilos> magespawn, help man
 * mazal takes break
<Kilos> why cant i see thatimageshack thing full size
<magespawn> sorry click on the picture
<smile4ever> magespawn: yes indeed :D now it is :p
<Kilos> oh
<smile4ever> a few years ago, it was buggy :p
<smile4ever> and useless :p
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<smile4ever> (I used the second version or so :p )
<Kilos> nice drive hey
<Kilos> 1TB
<Kilos> im struggling here to fix a 2 TB
<Kilos> they big bucks so worth lotsa effort
<Kilos> she asks me why storage and spare
<Kilos> so i said storage for backups and important things
<Kilos> and spare for not important
<Kilos> she says like what
<Kilos> i said winsucks stuff
<Kilos> she cracked
<Kilos> i go crash now guys. sleep tight
<mazal> ib
 * mazal gonna go watch some sport news
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<mazal> God bless
<smile4ever> won't they always love you? :(
<smile4ever> "Where do broken hearts go" - whitney houston :)
<smile4ever> byee :p
<timkeller> Anyone in #ubuntu-za on this app.net thing?
<superfly> app.net?
<magespawn> never heard of it
<magespawn> https://join.app.net/ and http://readwrite.com/2012/10/03/five-reasons-to-join-appnet-now
<magespawn> that one timkeller
<magespawn> ?
<timkeller> Yep magespawn
<timkeller> Its the anti-twitter
<magespawn> have to pay though $36 a year
<timkeller> or $5 a month
<magespawn> kind of like the first option
<magespawn> sounds like a developers dream that together with something like kickstarter
<magespawn> could build a business nicely
<magespawn> nice way to fund a hobby
<timkeller> Yeah indeedy
<magespawn> good finacial incentive to learn how to program
<magespawn> financial even
<magespawn> i am off, night all
<superfly> oh right
<superfly> I'd rather just use identica then
<sakhi> Morning
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-17
<superfly> morning sakhi :-)
<superfly> nuvolari: ping
<nuvolari> superfly: pong
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> note not supaflahh
<superfly> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> im not the nut she is
<Kilos> lo Mzolisto 
<Kilos> oh ya tumbleweed is there a way to get back the right click format function on 12.04 unity
<Kilos> for other plugged in drives etc
<Kilos> and sticks
<tumbleweed> Kilos: sorry, not a unity user
<Kilos> lol is it available on kde?
<Kilos> i gotta use unity too so i can help tara
<tumbleweed> nor a KDE user
<Kilos> oh my what do you use?
<Kilos> and good morning to you too
<tumbleweed> a weird mix of gnome-fallback and xmonad
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy?
<Kilos> sukkel net met skywe reg maak wat venster vuilgoed gebreek het
<Kilos> en n p4 wat ook daarvan siek is
<mazal> Raasie baie nie dankie. Ai die windoze , het my dag ook swaar gemaak gister
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Daai server is sharp , maar die clients , no comment
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal probeer op datum kom met sy rss
<Kilos> i need to reboot to complete upgrade
<Kilos> wbb hopefully
<nuvolari> môre oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaanit
<nuvolari> goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<nuvolari> mooi!
<nuvolari> dis saterdag :>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> heli tyd?
<nuvolari> ek't met die klein goggatjie gevlieg nou
<nuvolari> sal dalk vanmiddag gaan vlieg buite
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> ek hou baie van die klank van daai klein engines
<Kilos> jy sit petrol in ne?
<nuvolari> nee ek't nie so een nie oom :P
<Kilos> baby bee of iets was hulle gewees
<nuvolari> ek't 'n battery-aangedrewe een
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> sjoe batterye is swaar
<nuvolari> die Lithium-Polymer batterye het nogals groot krag in hulle oom
<nuvolari> so hulle is nie so swaar nie
<Kilos> a nou leer ek weer nog iets
<nuvolari> hulle is wel relatief gevaarlik
<nuvolari> daar is altyd brand-gevaar 
<nuvolari> ek het gelukkig nog nie sulke probleme gehad nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> sorry for all that flooding I did
<Squirm> I think our host was DDoS'd
<Kilos> i wasnt here so missed it but you forgiven anyway. the guys know you wont do it aspris
<Kilos> on purpose
<Squirm> just wasn't anything I could do about it :/ Couldnt connect to my box
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Nou's die kombuis ook sommer skoon :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> mazal: wat is jou diens-tarief? :P
<Kilos> whats this calibration area error of brasero
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20Ba6BBQQ
<Kilos> i wanna put kubunt on a dvd because the usb stick adds more and more
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos why do you want to do that?
<nuvolari> keeping it on the usb means if you do stuff running from the USB and saving something, it will be available next time.
<Kilos> because i got kde on stick but it remember that i didnt get nm working so doesnt even show the option to connect to 3 g
<Kilos> sigh
<nuvolari> ooh
<nuvolari> not a bootable USB?
<Kilos> lol so i want a basic install with nothing remembered
<Kilos> ya
<nuvolari> meh, I'm not sure how one should proceed. It's been ages since I wrote to a DVD :P
<Kilos> brasero normally does it with no prob
<Kilos> on maverick anyway
<Kilos> i dont know if there is perhaps something extra i must install
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> silly freenode
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> :-/ production support sucks
<nuvolari> I can't take the stress :P
<nuvolari> ok, going te the shops quick. bbiab
<mazal> What's the command to kill a task ?
<nuvolari> kill
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> force-kill is kill -9
<nuvolari> there's also a killall
<mazal> I'm trying to kill thunderbird in terminal
<nuvolari> and xkill if you just want to zap it with a cursor
<mazal> But doesn't want to work
<Kilos> there is a program called force quit
<Kilos> dunno if later ubuntu's have it though
<mazal> "arguments must be process or job IDs"
<nuvolari> mazal: if you have a process ID and kill doesn't work, use kill -9 PID
<mazal> So I can't give the name thunderbird ?
<Kilos> it puts an icon inna panel then you tick it and tick what you wanna kill
<mazal> I'm writing a backup script and want it to kill thunderbird when it starts
<mazal> But process id will be different everytime , so wanted to use the name
<nuvolari> mazal: kill -9 12345
<nuvolari> oh, process name
<nuvolari> do you have the proccess name?
<nuvolari> I think you can then use killall process-name-here
<mazal> How can I see the process name ?
<nuvolari> ps aux | grep thunderbird
<nuvolari> will give you more info about the running thunderbird process(es)
<mazal> mazal     3038  0.1  1.0 936872 166392 ?       Sl   09:11   0:22 /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird
<mazal> mazal     4210  0.0  0.0  13588   916 pts/2    S+   13:40   0:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<nuvolari> the first one is your thunderbird process
<nuvolari> wonder why it's running from /usr/lib :?
<mazal> I added the whole path to the kill command but don't work
<nuvolari> mazal: kill or killall?
<mazal> kill
<nuvolari> afaik you can provide process name to killall, but kill requires the process id
<mazal> Ah !!!!!!!!!
<mazal> Thanx man :)
<nuvolari> ossum :>
<nuvolari> is it working?
<mazal> Manually yes , will see now in the script
<mazal> Yes it works :)
<nuvolari> great
<mazal> Noe just a little crontab
<Kilos> you okes too clever
<superfly> mazal: it is better to use "kill" than "kill -9" if you want the app to exit properly
<superfly> in the case of TB, you may find your mail inaccessible because TB didn't have a chance to tidy up behind itself when you killed it with -9
<mazal> superfly, I use kilall on it now
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> anybody know anything about cpanel?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: a little
<magespawn> i am looking at MyIT CRM and one of the install steps requires cPanel to set up the MySql database
<magespawn> surely i could just set up a new databse?
<magespawn> database 
<magespawn> cPanel is just a control panel isn't it?
<Banlam> magespawn
<Banlam> i know cpanel
<Banlam> what do you need to do?
<magespawn> Banlam see above
<Banlam> you want to setup a MySQL databse?
<Banlam> you just scroll down to databases on your cpanel homepage
<Banlam> and click MyQLDatabases 
<Banlam> create a user, create a database, assign user to database
<magespawn> the MyIT CRM requires me to install cpanel to set up its MySQL database, which seems a bit strange
<Banlam> oh
<magespawn> i want to just set up the database
<Banlam> you shouldn't have to, if you can do it from phpmyadmin, or the console
<magespawn> thats what i thought, but wanted to check first
<magespawn> cPanel licence is expensive
<Banlam> with my shared hosting, i can't create databases or users from phpmyadmin, so i have to do it through cPanel
<magespawn> this is all going on to a pc in my shop, so i can do pretty much anything
<magespawn> including wreck the thing and start again lol
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> is there a link to watch the rugby online from aus guys
<Kilos> their foxtel not showing sa and scotland live so tara shking 
<Kilos> shaking too
<Vince-0> i use myp2p
<Vince-0> have to do some digging - what time is the match
<Kilos> pretty soon Vince-0 \
<Kilos> whats myp2p
<Kilos> can she get it there in aus
<mazal> Hoe laat skop hulle af ? Sal maar op radio 2000 luister
<Kilos> 5 minute
<Kilos> if you can stream youtube you can stream rugger too
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> right
<Kilos> they singing anthems now
<mazal> Have tuned in
<Vince-0> scotland/SA :
<Vince-0> http://www.rojadirecta.me/goto/www.castalba.tv/channel/11598
<Vince-0> http://www.liveflash.tv/wdcvfgtgtyujkgerery#www.rojadirecta.me
<Vince-0> expect ads, 
<Vince-0> look for the small X box
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 
<mazal> Thanx Vince-0
<magespawn> I am out of here, enjoy the rugby. cheers
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Vince-0> quality feed!
<Vince-0> scot commentators are great
<mazal> First time ever I watch rugby on internet
<Vince-0> pirate feeds ftw, and broadband
<Vince-0> there's also watchseries 
<Vince-0> but its messy and popups
<Frankko> May i ask a non ubuntu related question?
<Frankko> or is it strictly prohibited?
<Frankko> I was reading up on currency unions, and south africa has a close relationship with Swaziland and Lesotho with the Swaziland pound or what it is called pegged to the ZA Rand. And rand accepted legal tender in both countries, does ZA venues accept Swazi and lesotho currencies as well?
<Frankko> or is it a one way street
<Tonberry> not that I have ever heard of
<Tonberry> its a one way street with namibia
<Frankko> is it like the Euro in sweden? Not accepted unless large amounts, or in the border towns
<Frankko> euro coins in sweden is not legal tender.
<Tonberry> maybe one or two smaller places close to the border would accept it
<Frankko> oh ok.
<Tonberry> but there is no requirement
<Tonberry> yes not legal tender here
<Frankko> Tonberry: thankyou for helping me understand
<Frankko> but as it is pegged to the rand, there would be no loss in sales, right?
<Frankko> in terms of PP
<Tonberry> i think the admin would just be too much of a pain
<Tonberry> i don't live close to any of those borders so i've never really thought about it
<Frankko> yeah i get that.. considering that many people work in ZA that are not natives (in the broader term) do they get payed in rand or in their currency of where they commute from?
<Tonberry> i would assume rand since getting other currencies would be quite a hassle
<Frankko> swedes that work in demark, norway and finland mostly only accept payment in SEK (swedish currency) as fluctuations in the norwegian and danish krona, as well as the euro might make the salaries worth a lot less back at home.
<Frankko> As the swedish krona is a lot more stable than we would like
<Frankko> inflation is a problem, not our inflation but our neghbours and trade partners. The USD has gone from a 11SEK high to a 6SEK now. The euro from 12SEK to 8SEK..
<Frankko> if working in finland that is a large % pay drop
<Frankko> and the SEK has lost value against gold and other materiasl, but soo much less than the mentioned other currencies.
<Tonberry> i have to disappear now, dinner and all
<Frankko> How does ZA counter the value of the rand to the gold price, as ZA is perhaps the largest gold exporter.
<Frankko> ok. no problem
<Frankko> ZA is such an interesting country. 
<Kilos> inetpro, whats happening with them weeds
<Kilos> sudo aptitude purge weeds
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Kilos> wbb
<hubx> hi :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, k3b burned the kde iso for me
<Kilos> dunno what was brasero's prob
<mazal> You going to kde Kilos ?
<Kilos> i have been on kde for a while. thought id give it a try
<Kilos> i have one drive with unity and one with kubuntu
<Kilos> both 12.04
<mazal> Why not just add kde to your main install ?
<Kilos> you mean dual boot?
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> i actually have 12.04 install with unity then installed kubuntu-full
<mazal> You can add any of the desktops with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop etc.
<Kilos> because i couldnt get kde to see my modem
<Kilos> no i believe in apartheid
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> didnt want unity to mess with kde or vice versa
<mazal> Personally my second choice was Xubuntu , better than kde
<mazal> I was on that for a while when Unity started
<mazal> Was pretty happy with it
<Kilos> 11.04 xubuntu put me off
<Kilos> had lotsa hassles
<mazal> I can't even remember what version I used
<Kilos> kde isnt that bad
<Kilos> just takes getting used to
<Kilos> better than unity in lotsa respects
<mazal> Kubuntu was very buggy with me
<Kilos> only didnt have sound in xchat otherwise its good
<mazal> xchat has sound ?
<Kilos> ya man dodo
<Kilos> settings
<Kilos> alerts
<zeref> gnome-shell gnome-shell gnome-shell
 * zeref runs
<Kilos> tick all 3 in top 2 rows and last 2 in last 2 rows
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> zeref, is that normal gnome 3 ?
<zeref> yep
<mazal> Don't really know it
<zeref> for me it's awesome. very simple.
<zeref> when i first started using linux, i was all about configuring
<zeref> now i just want a comp that works
<mazal> I know the feeling , I want as few hassles as possible
<superfly> that's why I use KDE. :-P
<zeref> yeah, I've not installed a single gnome-extemsion
<superfly> having said that, I'm considering moving to debian with kde
<mazal> Is it true that debian is difficult and not user friendly ?
<zeref> not really
<mazal> I've read that just to get it installed is a mission
<zeref> nooit
<zeref> very easy
<zeref> I'll be moving to debian as well soon
<mazal> Don't like ubuntu anymore ?
<nuvolari> meh. why is everyone jumping ship now? I wanted to do that some time ago :P
<nuvolari> but then features won't be cutting edge :-/
<nuvolari> not that I worry about that any more
<zeref> nah I'll use debian testing
<zeref> very similar to the 6 mont releases
<zeref> s/mont/month
<Vince-0> there's pear and mint
<Vince-0> the big deal is the guis - i like a workable dock bar
<Kilos> lol at the fly
<Kilos> ill stay with ubuntu as long as i can then go tinycorelinux
<mazal> I don't really want to start learning from scratch again , so will stay
<mazal> Took me too long to learn ubuntu
<Kilos> ubuntu be lekker man
<Kilos> what happened to trixie
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> slitaz crashed?
<zeref> mazal: from ubuntu>>debian
<zeref> not that much learning
<Kilos> debian has deb-delta that works
<Kilos> so 80% less data downloaded
<mazal> btw oom Kilos , I see that I use xchat-gnome , that's prob why I don't have sounds
<Kilos> nee man thats the wrong one
<Kilos> gnome xchat sucks
<mazal> hhehehe
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install xchat
<Kilos> the fly told me to get xchat like 100 years ago
<Kilos> but he uses quassel
<mazal> Lemme put that on quick
<Kilos> then you can get xchat-blinklight i think its called
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> all gone
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<mazal> Looks much the same
<Kilos> similar
<Kilos> like a ferrari and a fiat uno
<Kilos> got 4 wheels
<Kilos> have you got the panels left and right
<mazal> Options are very different though
<mazal> More options
<Kilos> channels left and nicks on the right
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> ok settings preferences
<Kilos> alerts
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<mazal> I've already done it :)
<Kilos> xchat must bloep when your nick mentioned
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> mazal, hi
<mazal> no bloep
<Kilos> does it bloep you?
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> nee man xchat works
<Kilos> just not in kubuntu
<Kilos> what you done wrong
 * mazal shrugs
<Kilos> oh try install um
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er\where is neil
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> install mplayer
<mazal> Already installed
<Kilos> he had to do that
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> No wait
<Kilos> have you got synaptic?
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<mazal> Looks like I didn't add it in this install
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<mazal> No I was right , it is installed already
<mazal> Hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> mazal: Have you slept well? :)
<mazal> Yep thanx and you smile4ever  ? ;)
<smile4ever> yeah :D
 * smile4ever did much homework today :)
<mazal> What did you work on ?
<Kilos> mazal, didnt it say you gotta restart xchat
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> try it
<mazal> The pop-up messages in the indicators works , just not the beep
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<Kilos> still nothing?\
<mazal> Now the pop-up messages also don't work lol
<smile4ever> mazal: Website, maths :p
<Kilos> they work when you somewhere else
<mazal> smile4ever, I used to like algebra , but hated the rest
<Kilos> oh i asked have you got synaptic mazal 
<mazal> So I must minimize first ?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> be on another workspace
<Kilos> you only use 1?
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> actually i think there is an #xchat channel
<Kilos> you on 12.04 or 10
<mazal> 04
<mazal> 10 is terrible
<Kilos> just tell them
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lemme see if there be such a channel
<smile4ever> mazal: lol :p
<Kilos> ya 145 peeps there
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> tell them your xchat in 12.04 has no sound in alerts
<smile4ever> I'm in the last degree of my secondary school, so it's advanced already :P
<smile4ever> last degree => last year
<mazal> My head hurts just thinking of studying
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal, /j #xchat
<mazal> Jig I didn't like it at all hey , always left my homework till the last minute
<Kilos> its their job to help with xchat probs
 * mazal gonna take break first
<Kilos> careful what you break
<mazal> Is ok , I got backups lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wow hard to believe xchat has no sound in unity
<smile4ever> Kilos: neither ChatZilla does :(
<Kilos> eish
<smile4ever> mazal: what are you today these days? :)
<smile4ever> why the sound isn't working? :s
<Kilos> he hasnt had it in xchat
<Kilos> didnt know there is sound
<smile4ever> oh i see ;)
<mazal> ib
<smile4ever> A friend of mine hasn't got sound in ChatZilla (which for sure does have sound) & xchat (of which i'm unsure)
<mazal> smile4ever, I don't quite understand that question ?
<smile4ever> mazal: Well, I would like to have sound in ChatZilla :)
<Kilos> oops power gone
<smile4ever> or xchat
<Kilos> will be back when power returns
<Kilos> be good
<mazal> K oom Kilos 
<mazal> I wonder if uninstalling xchat-gnome would help
<Kilos> any luck mazal 
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> eish i cry when i cant hear bloeps
<Kilos> its called bell.ogg
<mazal> But , I see in the settings under "sounds" there is alot of sound settings and a sounds folder
<smile4ever> https://sourceforge.net/p/notepad-plus/bugs/4065/ :o
<mazal> I don't even have such a sounds folder
<Kilos> oh ya you can set it to use external sounds too
<Kilos> just point it to bell.ogg
<Kilos> search its there
<mazal> There is no sound files
<mazal> There is no sound folder
<Kilos> wait i look
<Kilos> type bell.ogg in dash
<Kilos> maybe if you open it you will see its path
<mazal> nothing
<mazal> I think that must be added extra it seems
<mazal> But I dunno how
<Kilos> oh my goodnes what havent you installed
<Kilos> maybe in pulse files
<mazal> I even checked if there is a xchat-sounds package or something , but nothing of that sort
<Kilos> have you got alsa
<Kilos> you havent removed any pulseaudio files?
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Didn't add or remove any audio stuff
<Kilos> hey have you got synaptic
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> third time im asking
<Kilos> open and type xchat
<mazal> That's where I checked and made sure I installed everything of xchat
<mazal> It has 3 packages , xchat , xchat-common and , xchat system indicator
<Kilos> no man not everything
<Kilos> kill the gnome one
<mazal> Already did
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> Maaz, google no alerts sound in xchat on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Llovizna: Installing xchat-gnome from the source, on Ubuntu 12.04 ..." http://kkpradeeban.blogspot.com/2012/07/installing-xchat-gnome-from-source-on.html :: "Shallow Thoughts : : programming" http://shallowsky.com/blog/programming/index.html :: "Modify Ubuntu - Ubuntu 12.04 Tips/Tricks" http://modifyubuntu.com/ :: "QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2 -
<Maaz> Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2 :: "QuantalQue…
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> maybe the xchat peeps will have an idea soon
<Kilos> they still not answered
<mazal> It seems to me that the sounds is not added by default
<Kilos> it always works for me
<Kilos> only neil had to install mplayer
<mazal> Do you have that sounds folder ?
<Kilos> mine works without mplayer even'
<mazal> /home/username/.xchat2/sounds ?
<Kilos> ya in home i think
<mazal> Mine only has a scrollback and a logs folder
<Kilos> no must be a sound one too
<Kilos> but its empty but points to bell.ogg
<mazal> Which setting points to bell ?
<Kilos> mine has 2 folders and 9 files
<mazal> Which event
<Kilos> sound.conf
<Kilos> sudo aptitude purge xcha
<Kilos> xchat
<Kilos> the sudo aptitude install xchat
<Kilos> you carrying bugs from the gnome thing
<Kilos> theres a notify.conf too
<Kilos> but they got nothing in
<Kilos> or hidden stuff
<mazal> Both my sound.conf and notify.conf is empty files
<Kilos> mine too
<Kilos> they never have anything inside them
<mazal> Where do you see the bell.ogg setting ?
<Kilos> but if you dont have bell.ogg then it cant play
<Kilos> sjoe we hunted for days
<Kilos> ask inetpro 
<Kilos> lemme see if i can find a path
<Kilos> where is the search tool in unity
<Kilos> the bell.ogg file opens with rythmbox
<Kilos> rhythmbox
<mazal> Ag is ok oom Kilos , I'll try again on another day
<Kilos> maybe you aint got that
<mazal> Is moeg nou
<Kilos> ok lekker slaap
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> would bug me
<mazal> Is not that important to me
<Kilos> we will find it somethime
<Kilos> just see you got rhytmbox installed
<Kilos> whew that hard word to spell
<mazal> We will beat it on another day ;)
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Lekker slaap oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ill try find where bell.ogg is
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<Kilos> nag seun
<mazal> Have a blessed evening
<inetpro> so superfly, maybe we should just start a debian-za channel, or does it even exist?
<superfly> inetpro: debian doesn't have locos
<inetpro> we can always start them?
<smile4ever> doei :p
<inetpro> btw, good evening to everyone
<inetpro> but perhaps we should just do the community thing as part of glug
<smile4ever> good night :)
<inetpro> smile4ever: goeie nag
<smile4ever> dankie! :)
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> answer
<inetpro> will be a sad day when superfly is no longer part of ubuntu-za
<superfly> inetpro: since when am I leaving?!?!
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> superfly: I was just thinking ahead
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> stop it you two
<Kilos> you going nowhere
<inetpro> Kilos: he wants to use debian
<Kilos> yes i saw but he will always be here
<inetpro> ahh, ok
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> and you as well
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> so whats happening with grass/weeds
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy?
 * inetpro should perhaps also try debian kde for a change
<inetpro> Kilos: they dying slowly
<Kilos> as well man not for a change
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> magic poison that
<inetpro> but I need t repeat some places where I clearly missed them, I think
<Kilos> they only die when it gets to the roots
<inetpro> need to repeat
<Kilos> yes dont let any seed
<inetpro> many had seeds already
<Kilos> you will still get new ones yearly though. the seeds can lie for 7 years till things are good for them
<inetpro> so I guess I shall still spend some time killing the stuff for good over next two years
<Kilos> i think its seven
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> some other weeds seeds can lie 20 years till things good like plowing in
<inetpro> Kilos: now that is some good motivation
<inetpro> :-(
<Kilos> onkruid
<Kilos> no man 2 years and you will have them
<Kilos> next year spray early
<Kilos> im not sure if seeds there already still grow
<inetpro> I want to get some topsoil when I have a bit of moola
<Kilos> sjoe make sure it isnt also fulla weed seeds
<inetpro> think I need to treat the lawn with some 2-3-2 and topsoil
<Kilos> just try first with lan/kan
<inetpro> ya but it must get into the ground
<Kilos> and make an area where you burn all dead branches and grass etc and sprinkle the ash on lawn and water in
<inetpro> how do I do that on the lawn?
<Kilos> lan/kan waters in
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> its the potas that doesnt
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> pnp 
<inetpro> next month
<Kilos> last be must be dug in
<Kilos> las p
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> last p
<Kilos> first 2 are water soluble
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> but ash is good
<inetpro> that's the thing
<Kilos> natures way of feeding the veldt
<inetpro> I think I need some potash
<Kilos> expensive i think
<inetpro> sadly
<Kilos> dolomitic lime is also good
 * inetpro will take it a step at a time
<Kilos> dont you have lotsa dead branches etc
<inetpro> many
<Kilos> any wood ash is good
<inetpro> you burn then?
<Kilos> thats how the big boss feeds the veldt
<Kilos> ya fire
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> and ash on lawn and plants and veggies garden
<Kilos> waste not want not
<inetpro> Kilos: where's tara?
<Kilos> havent you noticed how lekker the veldt grows after a fire
<Kilos> sleeping
<Kilos> still battling
<inetpro> hmm... time to wake up
<inetpro> almost 7
<inetpro> sun must be shining already
<Kilos> ya but they watched rugby till 2 or 3 am
<inetpro> sjow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they rugby mad
 * inetpro didn't watch
<inetpro> what happened?
<Kilos> we beat the scots 21/10
<inetpro> ahh, mooi!
<Kilos> but play was not up to standard
<Kilos> i put kubuntu on a dvd
<Kilos> the stick remembering stuff is no good
<Kilos> unless you get first install right'
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not sure but I think there is a way around that
<Kilos> anyway i go sleep now
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> you can make it not remember 
<inetpro> but I have not tried it, yet
<Kilos> oh where it said something about 1g to remember settings or something
<Kilos> will have a look sometims
<Kilos> time too
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: even then you should be able to make it read only
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Kilos> still nou man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> see yous morrow or so
<Kilos> be good
<diplodok> hi
<diplodok> what is the temperature in south africa now
<diplodok> ?
<Banlam> whereabout
<Banlam> and you mean, right now
<Banlam> in the middle of the night
<diplodok> Banlam: generally
<Banlam> any specific area?
<Banlam> but it's going inot summer
<diplodok> Banlam: i have a flight to south africa in tuesday
<Banlam> so it's warming up
<Banlam> +20s are to be expected most days
<diplodok> Banlam: you have a summer now?
<Banlam> yip
<Banlam> it's the southern hemisphere
<Banlam> that's how the earth works :)
<diplodok> Banlam: i know. i was there many times :-)
<Banlam> .pl, is that poland?
<Banlam> :)
<diplodok> Banlam: yes
<Banlam> cool, had any snow lately?
<Banlam> or still waiting for winter to really hit in
<diplodok> Banlam: so far no, but we are expecting some snow. temperature now is around 0
<Banlam> nice
<Banlam> diplodok, where in SA are you going to be staying? Joburg?
<diplodok> Banlam|;how about seaside, is there strong winds in this part of the year? i will join the vessel in cape town
<Banlam> cape town, good choice
<Banlam> also, join the vessel, sounds epic
<Banlam> there can be strong winds
<diplodok> Banlam: i was there. in south africa i was in johanesburg, durban and cape town
<Banlam> a few weeks ago there were some hectic winds
<Banlam> but in general there'll be  alight wind
<diplodok> Banlam: in capetown yopu have beautiful landscape. those mountains straight from the sea are great !!
<Banlam> :) no arguing from my side
<diplodok> Banlam: nice place for this part of the year :-)
<Banlam> for sure
<Banlam> if i may ask, what 'vessel' will you be joining?
<diplodok> Banlam: better than in Poland now
<diplodok> Banlam: container ship
<diplodok> Banlam: i have to conduct that vessel to vietnam, to deliver it to new owner
<Banlam> that's qutie a voyage
<Banlam> quite*
<diplodok> Banlam: three weeks at sea
<Banlam> where has the ship come from?
<diplodok> Banlam: then i will take money to my pocket and  will back home
<Banlam> :P
<diplodok> Banlam: to be at the christmas time at home
<diplodok> Banlam: from Angola
<Banlam> ok
<Banlam> and home is poland?
<diplodok> Banlam: she was in constant service between luanda and cabinda
<diplodok> Banlam: yep
<Banlam> i had to google cabinda
<diplodok> Banlam: it's angolan city
<Banlam> so i see :)
<diplodok> Banlam: ok... i have to go. many thanks for help!
<Banlam> no problem, safe sailing
<Banlam> do you guys hug the coast
<Banlam> or cut straight acrtoss the indian?
<diplodok> Banlam: it depends how second officer will plan a route
<Banlam> ok, well watch out for the pirates
<diplodok> Banlam: fou shure strait acros the ocean
<diplodok> Banlam: but i don't know details. eg. if will be close to mauritius and reunion
<Banlam> ok, no pirates then
<Banlam> kk
<diplodok> Banlam: i'm not so shure regarding to the pirates, somalis probably not but we will sail through the malacca strait and there are also pirates
<Banlam> ok
<diplodok> from sa to malacca strait, then singapur strait and southeren china sea
<Banlam> exciting
<diplodok> but ofcourse most bad is area close to somali coast
<diplodok> Banlam: ok... thanks and bye :-)
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-18
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ohi Frankko welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> modem steal for a while
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Vince-0> Haaiu
<Kilos> hey superfly i got ians 500G drive fixed and installed 12.04 kubuntu from the dvd i burned with k3b and i didnt get the black screen
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> the desktop effects fault the sick install had
<Kilos> same pc
<superfly> Kilos: that's good news
<Kilos> ya i wonder whats the diffs though? same iso
<Kilos> but still dont see modem. sigh
<Kilos> grrr
<TaraLS> Yo.
<TaraLS> Neither my tablet nor my printer/scanner works in Ubuntu
<TaraLS> So I have to reinstall that other disgusting OS, Windows, alongside Ubuntu.
<TaraLS> But apparently this will destroy the Grub or something?
<Kilos> printer make and model?
<TaraLS> My Printer is a Lexmark X8350
<TaraLS> It's not compatible.
<TaraLS> I've researched and researched
<TaraLS> Short of looking up how to change something in Ubuntu's code
<TaraLS> Which I'd rather not do. At least not on my own
<Kilos>  Maaz google setting up a Lexmark X8350 on ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters - Ubuntu" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters :: "PRINT HEAD » system-config-printer" http://cyberelk.net/tim/software/system-config-printer/ :: "Lexmark support questions and answers" http://www.helpowl.com/Lexmark/Questions :: "Gutenprint Printer Drivers"
<Maaz> http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> try this one  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<Kilos> is it plugged in?
<TaraLS> Not at the moment. I figured it was pointless since it doesn't actually work.
<TaraLS> Ubuntu sees it, just like it sees my tablet, but it won't work.
<Kilos> its just drivers needed
<TaraLS> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=98347&p=254149#p254149
<TaraLS> There are no Ubuntu drivers. Otherwise I would have got them.
<TaraLS> brb
<Kilos> ian also had probs with printer scanner thing but got it going after a pile of work
<TaraLS> That site doesn't mention my printer
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> must still be working on it
<TaraLS> I tried printers via SAMBA too
<TaraLS> And I dunno what URI means
<Kilos> nor me
<Kilos> russian name
<Kilos> if 12.10 sees it when plugged in try simplescan. dunno if thats still in by default
<superfly> Uniform Resource Indicator, similar to the Uniform Resource Location people use on a daily basis.
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<TaraLS> Thanks supahflahhh.
<TaraLS> What's simplescan?
<TaraLS> This effort is for nought at present.
<TaraLS> I need to use my tablet the most, and to do that, I need Windows.
<Kilos> i used it for scanning with maverick
<Kilos> didnt need any setting up just worked
<TaraLS> Ah.
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> How do I get it?
<Kilos> sec
<TaraLS> Because i tried printing from a firefox page, and it didn't even show that there were any issues, but it didn't go through either.
<Kilos> Maaz, google simplescan for 12.10
<Maaz> Kilos: "Simple scan not working after upgrading to 12.10 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/205427/simple-scan-not-working-after-upgrading-to-12-10-xubuntu :: "UbuntuUpdates - Package "simple-scan" (quantal 12.10)" http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/simple-scan :: "“simple-scan” source package : Quantal (12.10) : Ubuntu"
<Maaz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/simple-scan :: "3.6.0-0ubuntu1 : simple-scan : i386 : Quantal (12.10) : Ubuntu" …
<Kilos> might be in synaptic TaraLS 
<TaraLS> You realize this isn't gonna stop me from having to install Windows
<Kilos> if its in synaptic install it from there and it will work
<TaraLS> I've apparently got simple scan already.
<Kilos> ok in dash type simple and it should show
<Kilos> add =scan if not
<Kilos> -scan
<Kilos> oh and you can install windows in a virtual drive in ubuntu
<TaraLS> No scanners detected
<TaraLS> Even though it's plugged in and switched on
<TaraLS> *shrug*
<TaraLS> Okay, how do I install Windows in a virtual drive?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz, google setting up a virtual drive for windows in 12.10
<Maaz> Kilos: "OS X Mountain Lion confirmed to support Fusion Drive on legacy Macs" http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/10/31/os-x-mountain-lion-offers-fusion-drive-support-on-legacy-macs :: "How to Run Ubuntu in Windows 8 Hyper-V Quickly - ServeTheHome" http://www.servethehome.com/run-ubuntu-windows-8-hyper-v-quickly/ :: "Installing Ubuntu inside Windows using
<Maaz> VirtualBox" http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox :: "How To Set Up Compiz In Xubuntu 12.10 O…
<Kilos> oh my
<TaraLS> Hm
<Kilos> virtualbox
<Kilos> in synaptic
<TaraLS> Virtualbox - x86 virtualization solution - base binaries
<TaraLS> That one?
<superfly> yes
<TaraLS> kk
<TaraLS> Do I need to get any of the other packages related to it, or no?
<TaraLS> Also, Kilos, I guess I'll need to delete the /spare folder I have so I have space for Windows, yes?
<Kilos> doesnt it choose on its own
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you got plenty space there methinks
<TaraLS> Oyes. It did choose on its own
<TaraLS> But I used all my space into separate folder/things for Ubuntu
<TaraLS> I've got no free space left. Is that how that works?
<Kilos> wow you filled 100 gig already
<TaraLS> no
<Kilos> i forget the sizes we made
<TaraLS> I'm saying... The folders are used up for Ubuntu. Not full at all, but yeah...
<Kilos> no prob
<TaraLS> Okay.
<Kilos> but if the virtualbox can install to /spare thats kiff
<TaraLS> Well that's what I was meaning
<Kilos> im not a virtual drive person
<TaraLS> I'd need to install Windows to something that I'm currently using
<TaraLS> For the space.
<Kilos> try keep win off my pc
<TaraLS> That doesn't instill confidence.
<TaraLS> Yeah, well, I hate Windows, and I don't want more blue screens, but I need my tablet.
<Kilos> well not many guys here at the moment
<Kilos> install virtualbox wherever it wants to go to start with
<TaraLS> "Go to start"?
<TaraLS> It installed itself.
<Kilos> some of the guys use virtualbox for trying out other systems in
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tell it ty
<TaraLS> So would I be able to install drivers of things on virtual Windows?
<TaraLS> Hm.
<Kilos> i think that you now can install from the cds you have into there
<TaraLS> Looks pretty self-explanatory.
<TaraLS> Okay, I'ma try this.
<TaraLS> brb.
<TaraLS> I like virtualbox already
<TaraLS> but
<Kilos> wb what happened
<TaraLS> It's asking for me to set the base amount of memory to be used for Windows
<TaraLS> And it apparently is at least 592mb.
<TaraLS> But I might need at least 1 gig because I'll be using Photoshop/graphics.
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> you got 4 g to play with
<TaraLS> Okay.
<TaraLS> I just wanted to be sure it wouldn't tax Ubuntu or something
<Kilos> its your pc that will get taxed not ubuntu
<TaraLS> Like I said, just wanted to be sure.
<Kilos> might run a bit slow there
<TaraLS> Okay
<Kilos> because its on OS running in another one
<TaraLS> I can create a hard disk or use one already
<TaraLS> I guess the use one already would be selecting /spare, right?
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<Kilos> create i think
<TaraLS> It recommends 10 gigs
<Kilos> it will be called C;
<TaraLS> I don't have 10 spare gigs.
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> aw
<TaraLS> Hm....
<Kilos> does ubuntu say so
<TaraLS> I'm saying so. BEcause I used all my gigs for these disks for Ubuntu
<TaraLS> Which is why I asked if I should put it onto /spare
<TaraLS> I think that's how it works
<TaraLS> It's asking me to choose a file type
<Kilos> lemme look at your photoshot of the setup
<TaraLS> Virtualbox Disk Image?
<TaraLS> Virtual Machine Disk
<TaraLS> Virtual Hard Disk
<TaraLS> Parallels Hard Disk
<TaraLS> Okay.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> maybe superfly can help
<TaraLS> K, I'll wait for Superfly.
<Kilos> im lost unless i can see it in front of me
<TaraLS> Well hang on
<TaraLS> it says, above the options
<Kilos> or any other guy that uses virtual machines
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<TaraLS> "Please choose the type of file that you would like to use for the new virtual disk. If you do not need to use it with other virtualization software you can leave this setting unchanges"
<superfly> the defaults are fine
<TaraLS> unchanged*
<Kilos> k
<TaraLS> So I can leave it on Virtual Disk Image?
<Kilos> spose so
<superfly> yes
<TaraLS> Okay
<TaraLS> And 'fixed size' or 'dynamically allocated'?
<TaraLS> 'fixed size' sounds better, but it's automatically on dynamic
<superfly> dynamically
<TaraLS> ok
<Kilos> no default?
<Kilos> ah
<TaraLS> File type: 
<TaraLS> VDI (VirtualBox Disk Image)
<TaraLS> Details: 
<TaraLS> Dynamically allocated storage
<TaraLS> Location: 
<TaraLS> /home/tara-lynn/VirtualBox VMs/Windows Alongside Ubuntu/Windows Alongside Ubuntu.vdi
<TaraLS> Size: 
<TaraLS> 10.81 GB (11607416832 B)
<TaraLS> o.O
<TaraLS> How many lines consitutes spam?
<TaraLS> And do I need my disc for this, or can I choose any OS? *wriggles fingers*
<Kilos> 5
<TaraLS> Whoops.
<Kilos> um choose xp
<TaraLS> I did already. I just thought it would be cool to try a newer one if I could
<TaraLS> Maybe less problematic
<Kilos> all your cds are for xp right
<TaraLS> Yeah
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> My installation disc is XP
<TaraLS> My others are just Windows
<Kilos> so they wont work on vista or 7
<TaraLS> Not XP-specific
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> use the os you are used to
<Kilos> vista and 7 are hard work
<TaraLS> They're not too bad
<Kilos> and much slower that xp
<TaraLS> But I'll keep it to icky, senile XP
<Kilos> they eat resources
<TaraLS> Um... Okay.
<TaraLS> Let me see...
<TaraLS> Well, I created it. It was... very quick. O.o
<TaraLS> And I will try it now, but I'll sign out here first
<TaraLS> So brb.
<TaraLS> Never mind. I still have to 'create process for virtual machine 'Ubuntu Alongside Windows'.
<TaraLS> And it seems to be stuck at zero
<Kilos> lets see if there a link to help setup virtualbox
<TaraLS> Oh wait
<TaraLS> I found a hidden window with a 'next' button
<TaraLS> *click*
<Kilos> Maaz, google setting up virtualbox on 12.10
<Maaz> Kilos: "Using Ubuntu 12.10 under VirtualBox and cannot remove black ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/217903/using-ubuntu-12-10-under-virtualbox-and-cannot-remove-black-panels-in-the-virtua :: "12.10 - VirtualBox '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' issue - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue :: "Error building main
<Maaz> Guest Additions Module while installing ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/204098/error-…
<Kilos> oh my
<TaraLS> ?
<Kilos> those links didnt help
<TaraLS> I'm installing XP from disc as if it's a normal install, only it's on virtualbox.
<TaraLS> lol I know
<Kilos> ty for the guidance superfly 
<Kilos> hard work that other nick
<Kilos> see you can never leave #ubuntu-za while i be still alive
<Kilos> with my last breathe i will release you
<Kilos> from the bondage
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo hubx 
<TaraLS> I quite like this virtualbox.
<TaraLS> Firstly, my comp froze at 9% Windows setup (Comp had been on for about fourteen hours before that), so I just restarted and didn't open anything BUT virtualbox.
<Kilos> good
<TaraLS> Now, should I set up my little Virtual Windows to do windows updates, or no?
<Kilos> just member if you go online with it you need antivirus and firewall
<TaraLS> That was gonna be my next question, blah.
<Kilos> forget windows updates
<hubx> hi all
<TaraLS> My comp always froze when I had Kaspersky up in Windows.
<Kilos> avast antivirus
<TaraLS> Hi hubx.
<Kilos> and zonealarm
<TaraLS> Avast. Okay. One second.
<TaraLS> *sniffle*
<TaraLS> Stupid Windows startup sound
<TaraLS> I had grown so fond of it.
<TaraLS> awmigawsh I'm using Windows on Ubuntu. Baha.
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> Except
<TaraLS> The interwebs is not working on it for some reason
<Kilos> might need setting up
<TaraLS> I did that already.
<Kilos> i dunno bout that
<TaraLS> Maybe just disconnect the cable and reconnect
<TaraLS> Sometimes that happens
<Kilos> in xp?
<Kilos> ?
<TaraLS> Yes, I'm on xchat in Ubuntu
<Kilos> i meant the xp settings
<TaraLS> Yes, it's set up to see the webs
<Kilos> of course ubuntu works
<TaraLS> brb
<magespawn> afternoon 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> in virtualbox you have to tell which network connection it is supposed to use
<Kilos> tell her please magespawn im lost with that
<Kilos> would allow xp online to start with and wouldnt have xp on here anyway
<magespawn> will see if I can find a link
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1RIyoGZcZe8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D1RIyoGZcZe8
<Kilos> ty will pass that on
<Kilos> wb TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Blah
<Kilos> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1RIyoGZcZe8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D1RIyoGZcZe8
<TaraLS> Can't get internet to work in virtualbox windows
<TaraLS> It even says that it's connected and firewalled
<Kilos> magespawn, gave that link to help you
<TaraLS> Instead of just restarting VX windows, I'll stop virtualbox
<TaraLS> That's a youtube page.
<TaraLS> Thanks magespawn.
<magespawn> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/06/15/installing-a-windows-xp-as-a-virtual-machine-on-virtualbox/
<magespawn> the first one is a youtube video but the mobile site, cause i am onna tablet
<magespawn> np yw
<TaraLS> "Network connection in VirtualBox can be quite complex, no easy advice here. I can say it’s greatly improved in recent versions so if you are using older one then upgrade and try again.
<TaraLS> Works for me with Windows host and Windows or Ubuntu guests and ethernet router."
<TaraLS> That's all the guy says on that site.
<TaraLS> "It's complex." Ooh. Helpful.
<magespawn> bbl got to go put a window in
<TaraLS> ok
<Kilos> dont cut your fingers magespawn 
<magespawn> do a search for how to install win xp on virtualbox
<TaraLS> It's installed, though.
<TaraLS> And it recognizes that the internet is 'connected' and 'firewalled'
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<TaraLS> But it wont' work.
<TaraLS> Hello Tonberry.
<Tonberry> hallo
<Kilos> Maaz, google xp on 12.10 virtualbox cant go online
<Maaz> Kilos: "virtualbox.org • View topic - Ubuntu 12.10 "virtually" unusable" https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51727 :: "[ubuntu] Virtualbox won't run in Ubuntu 12.10 - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082194 :: "Newest 'virtualbox' Questions - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/virtualbox :: "VirtualBox 4.2.0
<Maaz> Released With Support For Drag'n'drop From Host ..." http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/virtual…
<Kilos> sigh
<TaraLS> Nothing ever goes smoothly.
<Kilos> ya murphy
<Kilos> Maaz, murphys law
<Maaz> If something can give trouble, rest assured, it will
<TaraLS> Ah...
<TaraLS> In 'settings' on virtual box, before going into Windows XP, I selected the XP system and went to 'network'
<TaraLS> "Enable Network Adapter" attached to:
<Kilos> yay
<TaraLS> Not attached, NAT, Bridged Adapter, Internal Network, Host-only Adapter, Generic Driver
<TaraLS> which one should I select?
<Kilos> not sure
<TaraLS> I'll just try one at a time, I guess.
<Kilos> nat i think
<TaraLS> It's already on nAT
<Kilos> try internal then
<Kilos> or try one at a time as you said
<superfly> TaraLS: use bridged
<TaraLS> I was thinking bridged...
<TaraLS> One moment
<TaraLS> Yay it ACTUALLY works.
<TaraLS> Kilos, just go to avast.com or another site?
<Kilos> go to there
<Kilos> they should give their options
<Kilos> you want the free one
<TaraLS> Yes
<Kilos> http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download
<TaraLS> lolololololololol
<Kilos> what?
<TaraLS> "Internet explorer cannot open the site avast etc etc..."
<TaraLS> "Operation aborted"
<Kilos> install firefox then
<Kilos> ie sucks
<Kilos> always has
<TaraLS> I know
<TaraLS> But I wanted to use the basic to avoid harming my PC
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> I went down to basic Windows stuff before and it helped
<TaraLS> Don't lol at that
<Kilos> get opera
<TaraLS> It's frustrating when nothing works.
<Kilos> very light
<superfly> TaraLS: you want to avoid harming the PC, so you used IE? that's a contradiciton
<superfly> *contradiction
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> Heh...
<TaraLS> Like I said, going back to basic Windows stuff helped the issue.
<TaraLS> Lessened the problems.
<TaraLS> Despite that, yes, IE sucks big time.
 * superfly has parentals arriving soon, later
<Kilos> TaraLS,  http://en.kioskea.net/download/download-49-opera
<TaraLS> See ya.
<TaraLS> I'm getting Firefox
<TaraLS> w/e
<Kilos> toods fly
<Kilos> ty fly
<TaraLS> Yep, thanks for the help.
<TaraLS> ZoneAlarm firewall?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> here be the visitors we get
<Kilos> no look my fat tummy
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img688/9343/visitorc.jpg
<TaraLS> lol
<TaraLS> Who's the person next toyou?
<Kilos> brother outlaw
<TaraLS> lol
<Kilos> long snake hey
<Kilos> methinks egytion cobra
<Kilos> egyption cobra
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> egyptian
<Kilos> wbb in 30 mins or so
<Kilos> gonna move sheeps
<TaraLS> It's veeery long
<TaraLS> And ok
<magespawn> but dead
<magespawn> window puttt is not so good for touch screens
<magespawn> putty even
<TaraLS> Aw
<Kilos> only good snake is a dead snake
<magespawn> no then you have too many rats
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> wonderful rat poison onna market
<magespawn> then that kills the owls
<Kilos> snake eats 2 rats a week and rats breed 30 a week
<magespawn> then you have too many rats
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> that is why you need more snakes then rats
<TaraLS> Virtualbox XP won't see my USB printer connected
<TaraLS> I'm starting to hate USB. :D
<magespawn> the usb has to be enabled for the virtual machine i think same as the network, setting is somewhere
<TaraLS> Okay
<Kilos> and snakes eat dozens of eggs every week
<Kilos> and kill the odd sheep that gets inna way
<Kilos> and spit inna dogs eyes
<Tonberry> you usually also need to be in the vboxusers group to use usb pass through
<TaraLS> What's 'usb pass through'?
<TaraLS> Oh
<TaraLS> My VB XP says that I haven't got Base System Device or Video Controller (VGA)
<TaraLS> They have question marks over them in the device manager
<TaraLS> Says that the USB are enabled.
<magespawn> the question marks mean the windows does not have drivers for those devices
<TaraLS> On this forum, one person suggests that Guest Additions will help. Hm.
<TaraLS> Ugh, this isn't worth it.
<TaraLS> So sick of computer hassles. I just want to throw it through a wall.
<magespawn> hah
<TaraLS> :(
<magespawn> there is an extension of murphy's law, murphy's computer law
 * TaraLS pulls hair out.
<magespawn> if something can go wrong it will, and nothing can go wrong like a computer
<TaraLS> More like "Everything that can go wrong will. Everything. Even stuff that shouldn't."
<Kilos> you sukkeling with what now?
<TaraLS> I sukkel with everything computer-related these days.
<Kilos> if you put the xp cd in and add/remove isnt there more relevant stuff you havent installed
<Kilos> control panel add/remove
<TaraLS> I said nothing about not having add/remove, what.
<TaraLS> I have add/remove.
<TaraLS> I'm apparently missing Video Controller (VGA) and Base System Device
<magespawn> you'll need to get drivers from manufaturers website
<Kilos> so put the cd in and see if its available on the cd
<TaraLS> I tried the CD. And nope.
<Kilos> must be vga or svga on the cd
<TaraLS> I don't even know what 'base system drivers' means
<TaraLS> So I dunno what website to go to
<Kilos> how else does it work with an xp install
<TaraLS> This is a virtual XP install
<TaraLS> Typically, I don't have these driver issues when it's a proper install
<Kilos> ya but xp is xp so it should still see what hardware is in the pc
<TaraLS> If that's the case, then why did magespawn say that I'd need to enable the USB? They should already be enabled, since XP is XP, and it still should see what hardware is in the pc.
<Tonberry> you want to print from virtualbox with a usb printer?
<magespawn> the base system drivers are usually the intel/other make of motheboard chipset on the board
<TaraLS> tonberry: I have to. It doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<TaraLS> tonberry: I was just gonna reinstall windows properly, alongside Ubuntu, and then fix the grub or whatever, but Kilos suggested using virtualbox
<Tonberry> i see
<magespawn> i meant enable them in the virtual box, that allows the xp to communicate through the virtual box to the ubuntu
<Tonberry> has the pc stopped crashing yet?
<magespawn> lexmark printer Tonberry 
<magespawn> no linux drivers
<TaraLS> magespawn: Oh?... I... have no idea. Is that possible?
<Tonberry> i think my mother actually has a ubuntu friendly lexmark
<Tonberry> but printers are pretty hit and miss
<Tonberry> in my experience
<magespawn> Kilos did you think of trying Wine rather than VirtualBox?
<TaraLS> Yeah. My printer is like the only one of one hundred million that doesn't work with Ubuntu. Go freaking figure.
<Tonberry> wine for a printer driver?
<mazal> Afternoon all
<Kilos> ai ive had horrble crashes with wine
<TaraLS> Hello mazal
<TaraLS> Tonberry: Computer still freezes
<magespawn> TaraLS: i think so somewhere in the virtual box settings for that machine
<Kilos> but its worth a try seeing as she not paying 3g data prices
<magespawn> just a thought
<magespawn> TaraLS: so it has to be hardware then
<Kilos> maybe 12.10's wine is more advanced
<Tonberry> drivers in wine are near impossible
<TaraLS> ...
<TaraLS> I give up.
<TaraLS> There, the computer defeated me.
<TaraLS> I don't want to deal with it anymore.
<TaraLS> Thanks for your help, guys.
<Tonberry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Tonberry> now i must go
<Kilos> ty Tonberry 
<TaraLS> Thanks, Tonberry.
<magespawn> so much for the stubborn part
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its like 2am there
<magespawn> i feel so used does not even stick around for conversation
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> does ahe work Kilos?
<Kilos> nope she does freelance art from home
<magespawn> ahh
<magespawn> what kind of art?
<Kilos> and looks after debs whos really struggling with AS
<Kilos> devian
<Kilos> whatever that is
<magespawn> debs? AS?
<Kilos> and does drawings fo peeps um
<magespawn> ahh right got it
<Kilos> them faces?
<Kilos> debbie her mom and AS ankylosing spondilitus
<Kilos> avatars
<magespawn> ahh
 * magespawn 's light bulb comes on
<Kilos> and the pc trouble has killed her ability to draw
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> debs hasnt been able to work for 7 or 8 weeks now
<Kilos> struggling some
<magespawn> now i understand the drive to get it fixed
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and the frustration when things dont work
<Kilos> throws toys outa cot
<Kilos> also used to mom being there to do things now shoes on other foot
<Kilos> i try find you a link to her disease
<Kilos> its terrible
<mazal> What can cause ubuntu to refuse to shutdown ?
<magespawn> found one already Kilos
<Kilos> http://thefacesofankylosingspondylitis.com/a-s-face-0691-debra/
<Kilos> she just joined this group
<Kilos> sudo reboot
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> sudo reboot should work mazal 
<mazal> My ubuntu starts to shutdown , shows the splash screen with the dots , then just hangs there
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall upstart
<Kilos> i think that was it
<mazal> It never had a problem , just suddenly started
<Kilos> some bug krept in
<Kilos> crept
<mazal> And only changes that was made was xchat-gnome gone and xchat installed
<mazal> And the normal updates of course
<Kilos> something from the net
<Kilos> dont ask the fly or pro they will say thats why they used kubuntu
<Kilos> and they dont have those probs
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> and error's mazal?
<mazal> I am so tyred of bugs in oses
<mazal> It doesn't show anything magespawn , just the splash screen and hangs
<magespawn> hmmm
<mazal> I can't remember how to get the terminal screen while shutting down to see at which point is hangs
<Kilos> try renstall upstart mazal 
<timkeller> Good weekend peeps
<Kilos> i had a prob once and upstart fixed it
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<magespawn> hey timkeller
<timkeller> 'ello
<Kilos> faulty h there
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Ok re-installed that. Will see what happens when I shutdown
<Kilos> Maaz, google 12.04 hangs on shutdown
<Maaz> Kilos: "nvidia - 12.04 hangs on shutdown/reboot - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/131525/12-04-hangs-on-shutdown-reboot :: "Ubuntu 12.04 hangs on shutdown and restart - Launchpad.net" https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1002429 :: "Ubuntu 12.04 hangs on shutdown - Launchpad Answers" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/195220 :: "Bug
<Maaz> #1010045 “12.04 hangs on shutdown deconfiguring network ..." https://bugs.launchpad.net…
<Kilos> there been some bugs looks like
<Kilos> but weird afte so long
<Kilos> after
<Kilos> hey magespawn i got a very sick pc to sort out
<Kilos> ecs mb
<magespawn> okay what's wrong with it?
<Kilos> works half way through an install then hangs
<Kilos> next try screen flashes on and off
<Kilos> and lotsa weird things happen
<magespawn> have you taken it apart yet?
<Kilos> i took the drive to my other pc and bios said i had changed my cpu and needed to do settings
<Kilos> yip added 1g ddr2
<Kilos> and removed the 512m
<Kilos> was a bit better
<magespawn> do you have an external dock for testing hard drives?
<Kilos> then when it got hot it flashed screen on and off
<magespawn> xp?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> kde
<magespawn> hmm
<Kilos> methinks cpu
<Kilos> or psu on the outside
<Kilos> onboard graphics
<magespawn> or motheboard, but check the cpu remove clean and reseat, with new thermal paste
<Kilos> cant install any ms product at all
<magespawn> remove any added cards etc
<Kilos> will try that
<magespawn> try it using only the one drive and no cd rom or anything else
<Kilos> its ians and when he was using kde to clean other peeps virii of their drives it crashed his pc
<Kilos> maybe bios corrupt too
<mazal> wbb
<magespawn> ide1  or sata drives?
<Kilos> even though i had battery out and set to defaults again
<Kilos> all drives give probs
<Kilos> ive tried lotsa stuff
<Kilos> if i was cleverer id flash the bios to start with
<magespawn> sounds like one those that is going to take awhile
<magespawn> can be done
<Kilos> lol yeah been 3 days already
<Kilos> now i parked it aside
<Kilos> im scared of the flashing
<magespawn> check the mb for any visual signs of damage
<Kilos> need new bios on stiffy first
<magespawn> only flash as last option
<Kilos> yeah i bang that
<Kilos> but if crashed while cleaning other drives
<Kilos> so it musta been a clever virus that sneaked past clamav
<magespawn> have you tried memtest?
<magespawn> that does happen sometimes
<Kilos> its got a new 1g ddr2 i had for that mb you sentr me cpu for
<magespawn> maybe swop the slots
<Kilos> i have
<Kilos> 3 times
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> there are utilities that also test the harddrives and other components
<Kilos> tried an xp install and it keeps saying cant find this or that file so its not copying properly to mb
<Kilos> i have the drive running on my other pc now with kde
<Kilos> runs fine
<magespawn> maybe try a graphics card if it does  not have one
<Kilos> dont have one it hasnt got a normal slot
<Kilos> some express thing needed
<magespawn> i have used multiple xp cd-roms with a single install before
<Kilos> lol i tried 3 as well
<Kilos> sounds weird hey
<magespawn> hah sounds  more and more like the mb
<Kilos> i have 2 oem cds and one that doesnt ask to go activate winsucks after 2 weeks or something
<Kilos> yip something there
<Kilos> bios cpu or some thing
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> and it was a lekker fast pc with only 512m ram
<Kilos> now it be siiiick
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<Kilos> fixed?
<mazal> It rebooted when I said shutdown
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> something corrupt
<Kilos> or its not set for english so didnt understand
<mazal> Gonna try the shutdown -n now next time
<Kilos> but it didnt hang
<mazal> No it didn't hang
<Kilos> oh i had it once where pc kept rebooting
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> i think upstart fixed that too
<Kilos> have you tried recovery mode in grub boot menu
<Kilos> or fsck
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
 * mazal writes command down
<Kilos> you enter it now and it will fsck on booting
<mazal> I wonder if one can set it to fsck on every say 5 boots
<mazal> I know ubuntu does it on every 30 or so
<mazal> Can that value be changed ?
<Kilos> just used touch when you need it
<Kilos> or recovery in grub menu
<magespawn> there is probable a setting some where to control that
<magespawn> here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477
<magespawn> lok like there are options there, and a script as well
<mazal> Nice read , thanx magespawn 
<magespawn> yw
<magespawn> good for me too
<mazal> Kilos , that command you gave me , does it check only the / filesystem , or all partitions ?
<Kilos> lol i dunno
<Kilos> i just know it fixes things
<Kilos> haha magespawn i just woke up
<Kilos> couldnt figure why kde doesnt show screensavers
<Kilos> they not installed hey?
<Kilos> Maaz, have you looked at man fsck
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> mazal, 
<magespawn> yup Kilos only blank screen installed
<mazal> Nope Kilos 
<mazal> Sjoe I like learning new things , but to remember the commands , oi
<mazal> man pages are greek to me
<Kilos> aw you like me
<mazal> I need examples :P
<Kilos> fsck can do great things if you can work the command out
<Kilos> i need pictures
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> From examples I can figure commands out
<magespawn> Kilos have you tried Evernote?
<Kilos> then work out that fsck one to check what you want it to
<Kilos> whats that magespawn 
<magespawn> thing to take note with, but stored locally and on the net
<magespawn> i use it to clip web links
<mazal> So it stores locally and syncs to a server ?
<mazal> Kinda like xmarks for firefox ?
<Kilos> i make lotsa files and folder onna desktop with all commands and things you guys work out for me magespawn 
<Kilos> since ian was here its got full
<Kilos> need a desktop clean when things work again
<magespawn> something like that has firefox addon too, i like it cause of the sync between devices
<magespawn> bbl dinnertime
<Kilos> enjoy
<mazal> Gaan bk sport kyk
<TaraLS> Hello everyone.
<AndChat|15225> ,
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<superfly> evening
<Kilos> hi psydroid and others
 * superfly managed to survive the parentals
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whose parents superfly ?
<superfly> mine
<Kilos> aw your own are the best
<superfly> the old grump was grumpy as ever
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> wish mom was able to come alone
<magespawn> very productive day, tiled the laundry 95% and fixed a windows, re-puttied thenrest
<superfly> Kilos: no, my in-laws are the best
<Kilos> needs to join our community
<superfly> magespawn: nice!
<TaraLS> Ooh, superfly.
<TaraLS> Hallo.
<superfly> hi, for a moment... sounds like I'm needed downstairs
<magespawn> in-laws coming in two weeks
<TaraLS> Nooo
<TaraLS> Go away people who need superfly in real life.
<Kilos> mother inlaws normally dont think you good enough for their daughters
<TaraLS> lol
<Kilos> kiddo paste it
<magespawn> ahh well compared to the others in family i am the man with big s on his chest
<Kilos> then everyone can try
<Kilos> slexy.org
<Kilos> ha nha magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> TaraLS: Kilos said you do freelance art? 
<Squirm> evening
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<TaraLS> magespawn: I do.
<TaraLS> lol, I wrote magesquirm initially.
<TaraLS> squirm: *wave*
<psydroid> hi Kilos superfly magespawn TaraLS and the rest of the gang
<psydroid> and Squirm in particular
<magespawn> what type?
<Kilos> TaraLS, type first 3 letters of nick and hit tab
<TaraLS> I know.
<Squirm> hello psydroid 
<TaraLS> magespawn: Depends. 'Realistic' portraits, or anime/cartoon
<Squirm> and magespawn 
<Squirm> and Kilos 
<Squirm> and TaraLS 
<TaraLS> psydroid, Yo. :)
<magespawn> hey psydroid
<magespawn> examples? can we have a look? online portfolio?
<Kilos> you never looked yet magespawn ?
<magespawn> do not think so
<Kilos> that kriceverta thing
<Kilos> nuvolari, did and ended by porn stuff
<Kilos> you gotta get direct links
<Kilos> oh 
<TaraLS> Hahaha
<TaraLS> Ehem.
<TaraLS> http://kaiverta.deviantart.com
<magespawn> ahh so thats what Kilos meant by devian art
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> putting my batter in the freezer to try and fix it may have been a bad idea
<Kilos> i forget
<Squirm> s/batter/battery
<magespawn> Squirm: battery for what?
<Squirm> my blackberry
<Kilos> only thing the freezer does is make it very cold
<Squirm> one of these tails that it's meant to reset the batteries memory or something
<Squirm> tales*
<Kilos> magespawn, that pc has a pci express slot for the graphics card methinks
<Kilos> no vga slot
<Kilos> used to be old wives tales. no young twits tales
<Squirm> Kilos: battery died when it wasn't empty. so it's worth a shot
<magespawn> only old style batteries get memory
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> TaraLS: you doing this on a pc? software? wacom tablet?
<TaraLS> Wacom... I wish. Then my tablet would work with Ubuntu.
<Kilos> aw there is wacom software in repos
<Kilos> she would have another one hey
<TaraLS> I draw them first with pencil on paper, then I scan it in, and then I colour it with my Genius tablet on Photoshop
<TaraLS> Or... did.
<superfly> TaraLS: my wife and my two sons might not like that...
<TaraLS> superfly: what?
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> <TaraLS> Nooo
<superfly> <TaraLS> Go away people who need superfly in real life.
<TaraLS> Oh. I thowwy.
<TaraLS> I didn't mean it, really.
 * superfly disappears back downstairs...
<TaraLS> Not -reaaally-.
<TaraLS> D'oh.
<superfly> TaraLS: no worries, I get it
<superfly> :-)
<Squirm> Richelieu is always tasty :)
<magespawn> TaraLS: are wacom tablets expensive?
<TaraLS> Sadly, yes.
<magespawn> in oz?
<TaraLS> But I JUST got this tablet a month ago for my birthday.
<TaraLS> And I can't afford to get another one just so it works with one OS.
<magespawn> i found some other ones here that are supposed to work with ubuntu and were half the price of the wacom
<Kilos> TaraLS, ask their forums whats the chance of getting linux drivers soon
<magespawn> will tell you the name when i remember
<TaraLS> I'm not buying another tablet, though I appreciate that.
<TaraLS> kilos: I've seen in other forums that people will "just have to wait".
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well it will come
<Kilos> so more hard hand work till then
<Kilos> but you gotta see your printer scanner first as well
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> i have played around with gimp and inkscape a bit, i like both of those
<magtie> Hi Kilos  Everyone
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> oh magespawn tell me
<Kilos> TaraLS, has two massive partitions formatted to ext4 as /storage and /spare
<TaraLS> Stupid GIMP
<TaraLS> My tools bar and the other one are gone
<Kilos> can she format one to fat or ntfs and install xp to there?
<Kilos> should work i think
<Kilos> might mess up the boot sector some but boot repair should sort it hey?
<TaraLS> Sites suggest installing Windows before Ubuntu BECAUSE it messes up something in ubuntu boot
<TaraLS> One sight said it was the Grub that needed to be fixed
<Kilos> maybe i must try a virtual box here
<TaraLS> Whatever the heck the grub is.
<TaraLS> Try virtual box for what?
<Kilos> grub is your boot loader
<Kilos> to see if i can get xp working
<TaraLS> XP is working on Virtual Box
<TaraLS> It's just missing those two thingies.
<TaraLS> I don't want to deal with it anymoooore.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> does it need those 2 thingies to work your printer?
<Kilos> and tablet
 * mazal peeks back in
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<Kilos> wie loer kry niks
<TaraLS> Yes, I guess it does.
<TaraLS> But I don't know how to make them work.
<TaraLS> :|
<TaraLS> Sigh.
<TaraLS> My resolve is not so impressive anymore, superfly.
<Kilos> i have a windows xp world exclusive optimization toolkit cd here
<TaraLS> So?
<TaraLS> And how did someone who hates Windows get something as useful-sounding as that?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its who you know
<mazal> It's a boot-build-in format c: - install-linux cd
<Kilos> mazal, ?
<mazal> There's only 1 way to optimize windoze , format c: , install linux :)
<TaraLS> I see.
<TaraLS> So hey, here's a riddle/not.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> tara wassup your gimp?
<mazal> Reminds me of an intern we had. He knew only 2 fixes to every problem. Reboot , if that don't work , format
<magespawn> if you do install windows after ubuntu there is grub work in your future
<TaraLS> My Windows crashed on a fatal blue screen, and I couldn't get into it to retrieve my files. So, I ran Ubuntu and managed to get my files THROUGH Ubuntu and saved them (two docs) to a flash drive. Now, all the other images/docs/etc on the flash drive were saved when Windows was still up and operating. But these two were taken from Windows in its crashed state. They have these little ~$- in their file names and the text is
<TaraLS>  'encoded'. Hoooow do I encode?
<Kilos> thats the right way with winsucks mazal 
<TaraLS> Er. decode*
<Kilos> you must catch magespawn  when on pc
<Kilos> he on fone thingie now
<mazal> To my knowledge ~$ is temporary files and not the actual main file
<Kilos> TaraLS, did you try rename them
<TaraLS> NooOoOoOoO
<TaraLS> *sniffle*
<magespawn> usually if it is a word file etc, the program that made the file can sometimes recover it
<Kilos> and remove that ~$
<TaraLS> Oh.
<TaraLS> I tried removing the ~&
<TaraLS> $
<TaraLS> It did squat
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> thats just the name, does not change the file
<magespawn> what files are they?
<TaraLS> But the program that made it was Microsoft Word 2002
<TaraLS> They're word documents
<TaraLS> made them*
<magespawn> try open office or libre office?
<TaraLS> Haven't tried open office yet
<TaraLS> But libre office doesn't open them
<TaraLS> I get weird characters: ####################
<Kilos> nothing in libreoffice can see whats actually there magespawn 
<magespawn> maybe a plain text editor like gedit
<Kilos> i tried gedit
<Kilos> wants to go look for stuff to open it and then says there aint niks
<Kilos> here is the closest i got
<Kilos>  #Tara-Lynn Sharrock#####################################T#a#r#a#-#L#y#n#n# #S#h#a#r#r#o#c#k###DM�2#��#####�###################���##############��#���#\�L3########  
<magespawn> send me a link to files when i come online tomrrow, i will see what i can do
<Kilos> funny the name not corrupted as well
<magespawn> will be about 10:00 sa time
<TaraLS> A link to files?
<magespawn> or mail me the files if they not too big 
<TaraLS> It says that they're only bytes. :(
<magespawn> the ones you cannot open
<Kilos> 162k
<Kilos> tiny
<TaraLS> But they should have about 45 pages.
<TaraLS> What do you mean 'a link'?
<TaraLS> Upload them somewhere?
<TaraLS> I'd rather email them directly.
<magespawn> if you want, but they are small so email should be fine
<magespawn> do you not use dropbox, ubuntuone or a similar service?
<TaraLS> I have ubuntuone
<TaraLS> I just don't want to share them with the whole interwebs world
<TaraLS> Ubuntuone is safe, yes?
<magespawn> you could also try to open them in google docs
<TaraLS> I tried that.
<magespawn> brb
<TaraLS> kk
<magespawn> eamesgreg at gmail dot com
<magespawn> hey Kilos you have not said anything about tomorrows meeting
<TaraLS> Okay, I sent them. If you have time, please confirm that you got them? Don't need to actually try work with them at present
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting tomorrow night at 19.30 guys and gals. BE HERE
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Monthly meeting tomorrow night at 19.30 guys and gals. BE HERE
<magespawn> okay brb
<zeref> oh dear, seems like the www.varistycollege.co.za was haXed
<magespawn> TaraLS: i will look in the morning i have two step auth turned on, so cannot log in with the tablet mail client
<TaraLS> Okay no worries
<magespawn> Maaz is www.varsitycolleg.co.za up?
<magespawn> cannot spell or type
<mazal> hehehe
<magespawn> what is that command again? to get Maaz to check a site?
<magespawn> Maaz help
<Maaz> magespawn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> magespawn, it is webchat.freenode.net for those who can manage xchat hey?
<Kilos> cant
<magespawn> browser based chat yup
<magespawn> Maaz help with sites
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<mazal> Maaz help me with decisions
<Maaz> mazal: I use the following features for decisions: choose and poll
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<magespawn> Maaz help me with sites
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> i did tweet it yesterday but didnt add agenda links etc
<Kilos> Maaz, ping www.varsitycolleg.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host www.varsitycolleg.co.za
<Kilos> hmm
<magespawn> Maaz check on a site
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> bbl fish two bedtime
<Kilos> Maaz, ping www.varistycollege.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host www.varistycollege.co.za
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> spelling crazy in then things
<mazal> Maaz , help with spelling
<Maaz> mazal: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> blame zeref 
<mazal> Maaz, ping www.varsitycollege.co.za
<Maaz> mazal: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4001ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 189.004/189.279/189.522/0.587 ms
<Kilos> there you go
<mazal> lol
<mazal> It does seem to be hacked though
<Kilos> i copy paste. too much to type
<Kilos> where the brat went
<mazal> Who's that ?
<Kilos> TaraLS, 
<TaraLS> o.0
<Kilos> you still here kiddo
<TaraLS> lol where the brat went :P
<TaraLS> I'm watching Fifth Element
<Kilos> mazal, she be my brat
<mazal> Shame oom Kilos , hoe moet sy nou voel :)
<TaraLS> Kilos, YOU be MY brat.
<Kilos> baie parmantig ook
<mazal> Ek sien daai ding
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<mazal> Nou ja , let's see if it shuts down
<Kilos> good luck
<mazal> Lekker slaap oom Kilos 
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<Kilos> jy ook boet
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> You need them more than me
<Kilos> many years ahead for you
<Kilos> but ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<TaraLS> I want coffee.
<TaraLS> I shall go get coffee. brb.
<superfly> *sigh*
<Kilos> wassup superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: life, the universe and everything.
<Kilos> eish man
<Kilos> moed hou
<Kilos> lo hubx 
<hubx> :)
<Kilos> zeref, wb you still with us
<Kilos> zerlgi, too
<Kilos> this double tab thing
<Kilos> night all sleep tight. see you morrow
<magtie> night all
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-11
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> wow they got even 4tb drives out now seagate has
<Kilos> for 2k at makro
<kbmonkey> morning all
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> feel sick today Kilos. first time this year
<Kilos> aw sorry man
<Kilos> i still got yesterdays head as well, time to remove it methinks
<kbmonkey> it not too bad. sore throat and paining sinus, brain seems to be all right. no sign of zombification yet.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> after my rest yesterday avy i started 13.10 kde and the drive had crashed
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> was so lekker too
<Kilos> nothing on screen and wouldnt take any os even xp
<Kilos> serious bad blocks in mbr and boot area methinks
<kbmonkey> sorry 
<Kilos> np i got unity running kiff still
<kbmonkey> how old is the drive may I ask?
<kbmonkey> they have a lifespan of 5-10 years
<Kilos> its a discard from one of ians clients that i did data recovery on then got it going again
<kbmonkey> I had disks that were 15 years and still worked
<kbmonkey> they don't make them like they used to
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i will fight it today sometime. shoulda left 12.04 kde on it, ran kiff for months
<Kilos> but 13.10 was really good
<Kilos> they clever the kde peeps
<Kilos> how did they get a 1.1g iso to install in half the time a 733m iso does
<kbmonkey> kilos you should format the dis and frun fsck on it to find bad blocks before installing OS
<kbmonkey> jyou probably did that and told you how many blocks are bad
<Kilos> ya but them how do you install to the whole drive because it formats everything so bad blocks are used again
<Kilos> disk utility said a few bad blocks
<kbmonkey> see there is a badblocks program
<Kilos> often one can install win to use up the bad block area
<Kilos> yes i have them all
<Kilos> but with linux you have to save the bad block record somewhere
<kbmonkey> okay I must go work now. ciao man
<kbmonkey> good luck!
<Kilos> ty havva good day lad
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> bbl
<Squirm> morning
<nlsthzn> alo
 * nlsthzn just got dual monitors to work in native resolutions in Linux for the first time ever... still now sure how I got it to work but work it does :D
<superfly> nlsthzn: um, OK. I've had them working for years
<gwoodford> hey everyone
<superfly> hi gwoodford
<nlsthzn> well I have not had that luck now for a long long time... just to get my main display to be able to go native was one heck of a work around until I finally found a edid file someone had been able to make successfully so even to have one working display was a PITA 
<nlsthzn> now if only synapse wouldn't look so ugly... something went wrong after getting the second screen goign :/
<superfly> nlsthzn: what hardware do you have, are you trying to use Mir? :-P
<nlsthzn> nah not brave enough for that
<nlsthzn> nvidia card with a 21" and a 15" screen...
<nlsthzn> I broke x a few times now and finally everything just works... xorg.conf is a mess but ya ;P
<superfly> at work I have dual 23" with Intel, and at home I have 23" and 17" (or is it 19") with nVidia
<superfly> no hassles ever
<gwoodford> I've got a questions, I'm running 12.04 Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire S3 laptop, there seems to have been a regression in the last linux kernel update, the suspend functionality now semi bricks my laptop, the screen gets messed up after resuming, wierd resolution/splitting/colors which persist even after rebooting, even in bios. Only fix is to shutdown for a few minutes are hard reset the battery. This only happens with the latest 
<gwoodford> I've got a questions, I'm running 12.04 Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire S3 laptop, there seems to have been a regression in the last linux kernel update, the suspend functionality now semi bricks my laptop, the screen gets messed up after resuming, wierd resolution/splitting/colors which persist even after rebooting, even in bios. Only fix is to shutdown for a few minutes are hard reset the battery. This only happens with the latest 
<gwoodford> I've got a questions, I'm running 12.04 Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire S3 laptop, there seems to have been a regression in the last linux kernel update, the suspend functionality now semi bricks my laptop, the screen gets messed up after resuming, wierd resolution/splitting/colors which persist even after rebooting, even in bios. Only fix is to shutdown for a few minutes are hard reset the battery. This only happens with the latest 
<superfly> gwoodford: we got you the first time
<nlsthzn> my 21" doesn't give the correct resolution info and doesn't initialize on most so always annoying :p
<superfly> nlsthzn: ah. get a real screen :-P
<nlsthzn> lol :)
<nlsthzn> now working now happy :p
<gwoodford> i'm going to log it on launchpad, but was just wondering if anyone has had similar issues?
<gwoodford> i'm going to log it on launchpad, but was just wondering if anyone has had similar issues?
<gwoodford> i'm going to log it on launchpad, but was just wondering if anyone has had similar issues?
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<superfly> gwoodford: have you thought about upgrading? (and please stop typing everything 3 times)
<nlsthzn> echo echo echo
<nlsthzn> any idea what could be wrong if you loose transparency in Xubuntu?
<gwoodford> superfly: i'm only typing in stuff one, not sure why it is being sent 3 times
<gwoodford> superfly: i'm only typing in stuff one, not sure why it is being sent 3 times
<gwoodford> superfly: i'm only typing in stuff one, not sure why it is being sent 3 times
<superfly> -_-
<gwoodford> superfly: upgrade, ubuntu or linux? I'm wanting to stay with LTS
<superfly> hrmph
<superfly> gwoodford: there's no real reason to stay on LTS on a desktop
<gwoodford> superfly: is it still sending 3 times now
<superfly> it seems not
<gwoodford> superfly: suppose i'll have to upgrade
<gwoodford> superfly: what ubuntu version are you running?
<gwoodford> superfly: what ubuntu version are you running?
<gwoodford> superfly: what ubuntu version are you running?
 * nlsthzn broke compositing in Xubuntu :'(
<superfly> gwoodford: I use Debian, but the last version of Ubuntu I used was 13.04
<gwoodford> superfly: i've been thinking of jumping off the deep end and install Gentoo, i really want to learn as much as possible, but I imagine it will hurt
<superfly> gwoodford: if you want to learn a lot, try Arch.
<superfly> gwoodford: it's compiled, but you still have to install everything from scratch
<nlsthzn> if you want to learn how to read and use a wiki install arch :p
<gwoodford> superfly: i've heard of Arch, but i want to compile the whole think from scratch at least once in my life :)
<superfly> gwoodford: I don't have the time to waste compiling everything from scratch. If you're young and wild, go ahead. I have more importan things to do with my time ;-)
<gwoodford> superfly: sigh, not that young, nearly 30, well i've been playing around with Linux From Scratch in a virtual machine, but looks like the whole thing will take me a whole day, i'll do a bit gradually every day, might be done in a week :'(
<gwoodford> superfly: sigh, not that young, nearly 30, well i've been playing around with Linux From Scratch in a virtual machine, but looks like the whole thing will take me a whole day, i'll do a bit gradually every day, might be done in a week :'(
<gwoodford> superfly: sigh, not that young, nearly 30, well i've been playing around with Linux From Scratch in a virtual machine, but looks like the whole thing will take me a whole day, i'll do a bit gradually every day, might be done in a week :'(
<superfly> gwoodford: you're still younger than me :-P
<nlsthzn> LFS in one day sounds impressive to me 
<inetpro> good mornings
<nlsthzn> inetpro, alo
 * nlsthzn has compositing working again... because he actually read his whole xorg.conf and saw one line that actually was disabling it for some reason >.<
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<psyatw> haha
<nlsthzn> alo psyatw :) yes I fail at linux :p
<nlsthzn> next mission, optimize ffmpeg so that the games I am trying to record doesn't have there sound go out of sync from the start :/
<psyatw> well, messing with xorg.conf shouldn´t really be needed anymore
<nlsthzn> dual screen, lots of issues with wrong edid info etc. etc...
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> it´s something that should work out of the box these days
<psyatw> but it still doesn´t
<nlsthzn> agreed... for many it does however...
<psyatw> have you tried submitting your system info to the xorg developers?
<psyatw> hi Trixar_za
<nlsthzn> nope I haven't
<Trixar_za> Hi psyatw
<Squirm> about 10min ago
<Squirm> I almost dropped a friend of mines brand new Note 3
<Squirm> my heart is still pounding
<Squirm> and I feel light headed
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but I only connected around when I answered
<Trixar_za> :P
<nlsthzn> ouch... that would have sucked Squirm 
<nlsthzn> reminds me of the youtube vid where the guy opens his new iphone and his friends comes and smashes it with a hammer :p
<psyatw> :D
<nlsthzn> airdroid <3
<psyatw> I´ve heard very good things about it
<psyatw> but never tried it myself
<psyatw> on my two-year old phone
<nlsthzn> it is very good :)
<psyatw> :)
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi Squirm, Trixar_za, psyatw, nlsthzn 
<Trixar_za> Hey charl
<charl> how's it going
<psyatw> hi cha
<psyatw> hmm
<psyatw> hi charl
<Squirm> bbiab
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
 * Squirm looks around
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> interesting to read about canonical and cloudfoundry
<charl> looks very promising, paas is getting big now
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi everyone, coffee time
<charl> i'll have another cup too
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Righto
<charl> Kilos: how's it going? you doing better?
<Kilos> just fixed my drive that crashed with 13.10 kde
<Kilos> back to 12.04 kde on it
<charl> your drive crashed?
<Kilos> what a job, even had to go as far as using win 98 to run fdisk /mbr then xp to run fixmbr and fixboot
<Kilos> ya my 13.10 kde one
<Kilos> went dead
<Kilos> now all be kiff again
<Kilos> head a bit better today ty
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> aw need to find my bloep again
<charl> Maaz: thanks (again)
<Maaz> charl: not at all
<charl> i found a nice way to compare file contents between two hosts to see which files changed and which did not
<charl> handy for backups etc
<charl> ssh remote-server 'md5sum Mail/*' | md5sum -c -
<charl> works brilliantly
<charl> compares all the contents in the remote mail directory to the local one
<Kilos> cool
<charl> very cool indeed
<Kilos> similar to what rsync does?
<charl> it doesn't actually sync anything, and rsync doesn't use hashes as far as i know
<Kilos> like rsyncing /home/ to an external or so?
<charl> rsync compares on file sizes etc, and unless you run it in dry mode, it will also actually copy the files across
<charl> file sizes and modification dates i think
<charl> this will compare the actual md5 hashes of files but won't do any copying
<Kilos> i use rsync -av and it only copies what isnt there or been added to i think
<charl> i think that should also copy modified files
<Kilos> ya i think so
<charl> sometimes i just want to know what has or hasn't changed without any risk of accidentally copying files across
<Kilos> did clean install here and used 20 m update and nothing to upgrade everything
<charl> so this feels like the safest solution
<Kilos> ya it looks good
<Kilos> from what you say it does
<charl> and md5sum is so fast it should even work for fairly large files
<charl> i collect cool ssh tricks over time :) openssh is super versatile
<charl> ok back to work... bbl
<Squirm> ssh is cool
<inetpro> charl: "rsync -c" does skip based on checksum, not mod-time & size
 * inetpro often uses rsync -crvtn
<charl> inetpro: thanks, didn't know that
<Kilos> hmm... i need to install a .tar file in 12.04  but the fly gonna fight me
<Kilos> but i need this thing
<Kilos> http://code-industry.net/get.pdfeditor.php
<Kilos> in software centre the install button aint there
<Kilos> i just installed checkinstall
<Kilos> will see from there
<Kilos> ah it installs from software centre but you gotta click the buy button then enter ubuntuone info
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> use launchpad info...
<Kilos> Coh my
<nlsthzn> or not :p
<Kilos> kinda weird buying something that shows $0.0
<nlsthzn> ::)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> but i dunno why it has to tie into ubuntuone
<nlsthzn> ubuntuone and laucnhpad share the same log in... the SSO so if you have the one you already have the other... plus Canonical is using ubuntu one kind of the place to centralize all the stuff we buy online from them... like music or apps etc:
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> eish that thing is just as hard to use as office writer
<nlsthzn> everything is difficult until it becomes easy
<Kilos> hahaha cheeky
<Kilos> bbl storm close here
<Kilos> hmm... big noise no water. sigh
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> yo inetpro kom of gaan dit
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> big storm here. wbb
<theblazehen> Is Kilos in JHB?
<inetpro> theblazehen: no, he's in Pretoria
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hmm... big boom booms and a bit of rain
<theblazehen> Kilos: any hail by you?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> how did the first exam go theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: went well, physics exam, expecting around 8-%
<theblazehen> 80% *
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen> Yep :) AP Math tomorrow..
<theblazehen> Advanced Program
<Kilos> what ap math
<Kilos> whats
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> never heard of that
<theblazehen> Ah ok, think it's kinda new
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<Kilos> ty inetpro did you get some water?
<inetpro> yep, but not a lot
<Kilos> ya same i think under 5mm
<Kilos> but still chance of more tonight and tomorrow
<inetpro> might me just a bit more 
<inetpro> not sure
<inetpro> how's the head?
<Kilos> too dark now to go see ill let you know morrow
<Kilos> much better ty
<Kilos> you will laugh at me
<inetpro> hoekom?
<Kilos> many6 1000's gauss magnet with north pole to the back of head
<Kilos> supposed to be 3000 but i always over do things
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> many6 1000's gauss magnet?
<Kilos> north is antibiotic
<inetpro> what is many6?
<Kilos> strenth is measured in gauss
<Kilos> maybe 6 or 8000
<Kilos> sis forgets
<Kilos> oh the 6 was a typo man
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<Kilos> we are creatures of electricity and magnetism
<inetpro> just don't short yourself
<Kilos> haha no man my sis wrote a book about healing with magnets
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> well if it helps it's great
<Kilos> only she fights me because i use the ones for making magnetic/oils and waters and stuff on me
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> sposed to use the small ones on yourself 
<Kilos> ya but she dont know how bad the head gets man
<Kilos> im sure its worse than migraines
<inetpro> you should be used to them by now man
 * inetpro doesn't get the migraines often but ehrn they come they are deadly
<Kilos> ive forgotten to use the things for years and yesterday i kicked my toe on one and thought lets give it a go again
<inetpro> when they come*
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sounds like you have a short somewhere in the body
<inetpro> leaking electronics
<Kilos> this is actually a stupid pain because it starts where the hole was inna head then spreads across back of head then pulls the mastoids and top of spine inna crunchy
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> she used to sell books and magnets to peeps and treat others here
<inetpro> why did she stop?
<Kilos> but most peeps rather make doctors rich so she got a job
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> she still has some books and magnets in store somewhere i think
<Kilos> she spend years researching it
<Kilos> now they sell magnets in shoe soles and all kinds of other things
<inetpro> and you only remembered when you kicked your toe?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha ya
<inetpro> the toe probably still hurting
<Kilos> it doesnt kill all the pain but gets it back to managable and releases the muscles that cause the mastoids and neck to cunch me
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> next time go kick your toe earlier on something to juggle the memory
<Kilos> sjoe meneer boek
<Kilos> no ill wait for you to remind me
<inetpro> boek?
<Kilos> ya the one she wrote
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> she studied lots of alternative healing things and meds
<Kilos> and i learned how to doctor animals
<Kilos> in my own time
<Kilos> lekker with animals , if you wrong and they die you say oops and no tears
<Kilos> oh my power went
<Kilos> night all. sleep lekker. see ya morrow
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
 * inetpro fell off the interwebs
<Kilos> lol jy en ai!
<Kilos> ya me too man
<superfly> there are interwebs?
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<superfly> hi
<inetpro> 8ta must have been down here for a minute or three
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie nag oom
<Kilos> ya mine died 22 and then power went
<Kilos> night
<superfly> "down here" inetpro?
<inetpro> both me and kilos are on 8ta
<superfly> yeah, but the "down here" caught me
<superfly> it usually refers to Cape Town
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> inetpro: meeting tomorrow?
<inetpro> superfly: meeting?
 * superfly might have been thinking of something else
 * inetpro was talking about downtime
<superfly> oh
<superfly> now I see
 * superfly is in another world at the moment
<inetpro> np
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-12
<Kilos> morning Squirm and other peeps
<Squirm> hii
<nlsthzn> swoop swoop swoop swoop
<Kilos> wassup nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> morning
<nlsthzn> goeie more Suid Afrika :D
<Kilos> haha :D
 * Kilos needs to learn to hack .exe files
<nlsthzn> reverse engineering... a dark art ...
<Kilos> listen to my reasoning nlsthzn 
<Kilos> my old modem never times out but the e220 does , so it cant be any settings in the pc can it?
<Kilos> must be in the modem itself
<nlsthzn> it can always be software related... one modem := another modem...
<nlsthzn> but I am not sure what an exe has to do with it ?
<Kilos> so if i can get to edit the thing i sould find a tiemout = "10" or something
<Kilos> thats how one installs the modem firmware
<Kilos> or maybe its in the mobilepartner software
<nlsthzn> there must be someone in the vicinity with a windows pc that can flash the firmwear for you surely?!
<Kilos> im sure my pc dont like timeouts
<Kilos> i have flashed it a few times
<Kilos> wen from vmc software to mobilepartner and back a few times
<Kilos> went
<Kilos> i have win7 on other pc 
<Kilos> and xp here
<Kilos> its so lekker fast that modem
 * nlsthzn doesn't know all the details and doesn't understand... but that is ok because that is normal...
<Kilos> maybe i should run it online in win and see if it timesout there too
<Kilos> im just asking to see if my logic is logical
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if it times out on win too then its the modems software right?
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> more bduk1 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Cantide> good morning~
<Kilos> ohi Cantide wb
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> ty
<Cantide> how goes it?
<mazal> Morning everyone
<nlsthzn> walala wasala
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> ai! nlsthzn what does that mean
<nlsthzn> you snooze you loose
<nlsthzn> afaik :p
<Kilos> in what language
<Kilos> lala is sleep in black languages here
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> inetpro, morning what does this mean and in which taal walala wasala
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: Zulu as far as I am aware
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> means if you sleep you loose out
<inetpro> or more directly, if you sleep you stay behind
<Kilos> so neelsie still has some za in him. not all ahabfide
<Kilos> 2.5mm rain sigh
<inetpro> hmm... I forgot to check
<Kilos> all that storming and power offs
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> hi smile wb
<smile> Hi, thanks :)
<Kilos> whats happening with you?
<smile> (I think) my exams went well :)
<Kilos> you finished?
<smile> And now I'm enjoying my short vacation of 4 days :p
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> then what?
<smile> yes :) not quite there yet, it's my first year, first period :p
<smile> i have three years with 4 periods each ;)
<smile> for each season one ;
<smile> ):D
<Kilos> whew
<smile> tomorrow back to school! :)
<Kilos> study hard
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> I'm fine, I saw my girlfriend yesterday :)
<smile> How are you? :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> good ty
<smile> :DD
<smile> Have you seen my new (small school project) website? :D www.hugsmile/baby/
<smile> ;)
<smile> probably should have typed http too ;) http://www.hugsmile.eu/baby/
<Kilos> haha you selling knitted babys stuff?
<Kilos> who does the knitting
<smile> no one :D
<smile> that's the funny thing about it ;)
<smile> it doesn't work at all. But that was the goal - just making a static site - nothing should be working ;)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> otherwise I would need a database :)
<smile> and they don't want me to use one
<smile> so ;)
<Kilos> is it a free site you made like that
<smile> no :) I've written all the code myself :)
<smile> no copy-pasting involved
<smile> :)
<smile> CTRL U will show the source code
<smile> :)
<Kilos> hi henkj 
 * smile hugs Kilos :D
<Kilos> haha ty
<Kilos> you need to explain to me what that does
<Kilos> where is your site? on a host somewhere?
<Kilos> or does it run from your pc?
<Kilos> smile, ^^
<smile> Kilos: it runs from a mediawax.be server ;)
<smile> which is a hosting company :)
<smile> so my site is on the internet :)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> lol i dont understand how you can offer stuff for sale that isnt there to sell 
<smile> my site consists of HTML (content & semantics), CSS (style) and JavaScript (behaviour) :)
<smile> just saying "OK" when nothing has happened at all :DD
<Kilos> what made you choose baby stuff anyway
<smile> We needed to choose between three projects :)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> and this seemed okay :) not too hard, not too easy
<smile> :)
<Kilos> i thought maybe you pregnant and broody
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Not quite
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos, henkj
<superfly> henkj: do you know about AfricaCom?
<henkj> superfly: no?
<superfly> henkj: ok, no worries
<henkj> superfly: happening at the cticc now?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> we have half a stand ;-)
<henkj> superfly: nice
<Kilos> hi psyatw magespawn 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<magespawn> hi Kilos psyatw 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> heres a site with cheaper pc stuff i think
<Kilos> http://www.omega-africa.com/
<Kilos> i dunno how you see prices there, i mailed jaco for a pricelist. very friendly guy
<magespawn> i see we are playing that game today
<Kilos> what game?
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nlsthzn> connect / disconnect / connect / disconnect
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> wow no tail
<Kilos> ya shame poor maia has a bad connection there
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<psyatw> hahaha
<charl> hi psyatw 
<nlsthzn> alo all
<smile> hi psyatw & charl & nlsthzn :)
<Kilos> wb maiatoday your connection is very sick
<psyatw> hi smile :)
<smile> :)
<magespawn> has any one used pdftk?
 * nlsthzn is busy getting ready to run a benchmark on this desktop that might melt the GPU :)
<smile> nlsthzn: be careful ;)
<charl> hey magespawn 
<charl> you're scarch these days
<charl> hi smile 
<smile> magespawn: no, what's that? :D
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<charl> smile: you've been scarce too, how's it going
<smile> charl: yeah, I'm sorry ;)
<tal0n> Hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<tal0n> And everyone else
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<smile> I studied hard for my exams, which I passed (I think, the final results are forthcoming)
<charl> hi tal0n 
<nlsthzn> congrats then
<smile> thank you :DD
<charl> smile: sounds good though! holding thumbs!
<smile> I have a subject which is called network architecture :) I passed it with 1% margin ;)
<nlsthzn> more than a pass is too much
<magespawn> Maaz am i here?
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<charl> smile: that happened to me too some times, i've been a lazy student
<smile> charl: it was very hard, so I was happy :D
<magespawn> howdy all, hopefully i am here now
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> the bot saw you
<Kilos> magespawn, ping
<magespawn> Kilos, pong
<Kilos> how come you asking are you here?
<magespawn> not sure the one machine seems to have a flaky network connection
<magespawn> i was not getting any replies
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh my even symmetria died
<Kilos> pickled head from the expensive whisky
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> i dunno how peeps can drink that stuff. the smell alone makes me wanna puke
<magespawn> i like it, but only small amounts at a time, two tots would last the evening
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> you ask peeps that drink it how they can and they tell you its an aquired taste
<Kilos> yuck
<Kilos> if you can aquire a liking for that you can aqurie a taste for dog droppings too
<Kilos> sis
<confluency> I think whiskey tastes like wood varnish. Last time I tried some it was like licking antique furniture. ;)
<Kilos> i can understand liking bacardi or old brown but not that stuff
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> smile: in your case, it was hard, in my case, i was just lazy :P
<charl> smile: but congratulations on a job well done !
<confluency> The only hard liquor I tolerate is vodka, and i recently discovered that I'm a vodka snob.
<smile> charl: that's an option too :p
<smile> thank you :)
<smile> I had programming the same day
<smile> I didn't do anything for that
<confluency> If it has "Russian" in the name it is almost certainly 1) not actually Russian and 2) repulsive.
<charl> smile: yeah well programming is a thing that you either can or can't, not something that you have to cram for
<smile> charl: unless you need to learn a new language very quick, of course :)
<Kilos> confluency, have you tried bacardi?
<confluency> I don't think that's necessarily true. Putting effort into learning can improve any skill.
<charl> smile: yeah perhaps, although most languages are very similar, just an issue of syntax
<charl> smile: the other day i was doing ruby for the first time in years - it looks _so_ much like python
<confluency> There's a persistent believe that some people are "just good" at stuff like maths and computers and if you're not one of those people you're just screwed. I think that's mythology.
<charl> smile: most of it you can learn just by knowing some basics and hitting up google (mostly stack overflow posts)
<confluency> Kilos: nope.
<Kilos> very lekker with coke
<Kilos> like colddrink with a kick
<confluency> Uh, s/believe/belief/I need some caffeine
<smile> charl: that's so cool about it :DD
<charl> smile: i very often pick programming language purely for one reason - to use existing library code that was written in that language
<charl> smile: years ago i wanted to use a library called nokogiri to do some html "scraping" and i built a little REST/JSON webservice around it in Rails just to deploy it on Heroku
<charl> smile: that's why i like not being married to one particular programming language and being able to "shop around" a little
<charl> confluency: when i was studying computer science at school i learned that a) some people have a natural gift to it b) some people can learn stuff by just working harder and c) some people should give up on it
<charl> confluency: that could have a lot to do with the type of person and actual interest in the subject though
<smile> charl: I won't work harder, I'll just go to bed
<smile> ;)
<confluency> I think it's valid to give up on it if you're just not interested in it or don't like it. But I think people can easily be miscategorized as c when they're actually b, by others or by themselves.
<confluency> You can also start disliking something because you think you're no good at it, so you're always frustrated and demoralized when you try it.
<confluency> I recently read an interesting article related to this: http://qz.com/139453/theres-one-key-difference-between-kids-who-excel-at-math-and-those-who-dont/
<charl> confluency: that's mostly true except that still does not say that anyone has the ability to be good at anything
<charl> confluency: different people are different, and that's also a good thing because you need all sorts of people to do different things in life
<charl> confluency: if we were all the same we would all be good at some things and suck at other things
<charl> confluency: who would pick up on the things we suck at then
<smile> interesting, confluency :)
<confluency> Yes, I don't think anyone is disputing that. But it's easy to use a sweeping "separate but equal" argument to try to disguise failings in education as some kind of intrinsic difference in natural talent.
<charl> meh, i fail at education and that's mostly complete apathy on my part
<charl> :P
<charl> reading the article now, quite interesting indeed
<Kilos> hi Spacefing welcome to ubuntu-za
<charl> ooh this is also good http://qz.com/142108/chinese-students-try-to-explain-to-american-students-why-they-dont-party/
<charl> i'm gonna save this and watch the youtube videos later
<charl> hmmm running mac osx lion inside vmware and working pretty well
<charl> on a debian host on a dell optiplex
<charl> only thing that doesn't work is copy-and-paste between host and guest
<charl> clipboard sharing doesn't seem to work
<charl> hi DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Hi
<Kilos> hi DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Yo kilos
<Kilos> you dont have tab complete on your irc client?
<Kilos> sorts caps and comletes nicks
<inetpro> Kilos: you are way too observant :-)
<Kilos> just type in first 3 letters and hit tab
<DarkSurferZA> Soz Kilos, my bad. Bluetooth keyboard, misbehaves sometimes
<Kilos> hehe
<DarkSurferZA> Especially my space bar key
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> whats faulty the kb or the bluetooth
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: buetooth keyboard? Ooh nice!
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: you using a mobile device?
<mazal> Afternoon everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<DarkSurferZA> Kb is crappy. Its a mobile device so the keys arent in convenient locations. Sometimes miss a key, or doesnt register the side of the key as a keypress
<Kilos> lekker dankie en jy
<mazal> Raasie baie nie
<Kilos> im just struggling man with stupid pdf form to fill in
<Kilos> no idea how at all
 * inetpro still has a bluetooth/wireless keyboard for the Note II on his wishlist
<Kilos> converted to text but cant get it back again
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> and a mouse inetpro 
<Kilos> them scrape pads suck
<mazal> Isn't there pdf editors ?
<Kilos> ya but they dont work
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> did you try a2ps and then ps2pdf ?
<Kilos> nope
<mazal> try
<mazal> First a2ps text.file -o newfile
<mazal> Then ps2pdf newfile to newfile.pdf
<Kilos> you dont have to install ps2pdf?
<Kilos> i found a2ps
<mazal> Yes you have to install it
<mazal> Not in by default
<Kilos> synaptic shows pod2pdf
<mazal> Use apt-get
<Kilos> is that it?
<Kilos> ok sec
<mazal> Very small app
<DarkSurferZA> What Nick does Raoul Snyman use? Is he online?
<Kilos> the fly
<Kilos> superfly
<Kilos> and yes he is here
<DarkSurferZA> Ah, cool. Thanks man
<Kilos> mazal, E: Unable to locate package ps2pdf
<Kilos> not in 12.04 repos
<mazal> Must be part of another one then
<mazal> I use it on my 12.04
<Kilos> maybe that podone
<mazal> Lemme see if I can check which package
<mazal> Is defnitely not that pod one
<DarkSurferZA> Mmmm, seems superfly is just idling
<Kilos> he gets busy and cant chat
<Kilos> or else asleep somewhere
<mazal> This is what my manual say Kilos :
<mazal> " 24. Make pdf and txt file from a command's man page in the current working directory (packages a2ps and ps2pdf must be installed)"
<mazal> So looks like I installed ps2pdf
<Kilos> hmm i wonder where you got it
<mazal> I also don't see it in package manager , so what package I installed to get that ?
<Kilos> ghostscript
<mazal> Lemme check my build doc
<Kilos> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/442405-creating-pdf-files-with-ps2pdf
<mazal> I wonder if it isn't part of a2ps. Did you install a2ps ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> My build doc only mentions a2ps
<mazal> And ps2pdf still don't work ?
<Kilos> dunno man
<mazal> Check man
<Kilos> you said install it first
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> ?
<Kilos> Usage: ps2pdfwr [options...] (input.[e]ps|-) [output.pdf|-]
<mazal> Did you do a2ps first ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and left it named newfile
<Kilos> but dunno where it is
<mazal> You remembered the -o ?
<Kilos> in home maybe
<mazal> It will be in your current working folder
<Kilos> a2ps ~/Desktop/Omega.txt -o newfile
<mazal> It will put it in your current working folder as you didn't specify a path for newfile
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what current working folder grrr
<mazal> The one where you are standing in when you execute the command
<Kilos> desktop
<mazal> For example if you just opened a terminal you will be in your ~ folder
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Best is to add a path for newfile to where you want it
<Kilos> its in home
<mazal> And maybe add .ps as well
<mazal> Maybe it requires that
<mazal> So it should be something like:
<Kilos> how can peeps send you an application form in pdf? and expect you to fill it in and sign it
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> a2ps ~/Desktop/Omega.txt -o ~/Desktop/Omega.ps
<mazal> Then
<mazal> ps2pdf ~/Desktop/Omega.ps ~/Desktop/Omega.pdf
<Kilos> that worked kiff ty why didnt you say so to start with
<Kilos> you want to borrow my email addy?
<mazal> I assumed you know cli lol :)
<Kilos> all these paths drive me nuts
<Kilos> now how do you sign a form on a pc?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> pen dont work on screen
<Kilos> oh DarkSurferZA i think he might be at their stand
<mazal> I also get very annoyed at people sending pdf forms. Then I just reply " Send it in Word format , you can't edit pdf's "
<smile> see ya! :)
<Kilos> cticc AfricaCom
<Kilos> toods smile4ever 
<Kilos> even then how would you sign it
<DarkSurferZA> Yo, Kilos, soz, missed that
<DarkSurferZA> Which stand?
<Kilos> lol half a stand he said
<Kilos> henkj, you know which stand
<Kilos> ?
<DarkSurferZA> Missed the bus on thatone.
<Kilos> aw
<DarkSurferZA> *that one
<charl> DarkSurferZA: you were the guy from deloitte right? or do i have it wrong now
<Kilos> but hell be here tonight so hang around
<DarkSurferZA> Yip,
<DarkSurferZA> Charl you would be correct
<DarkSurferZA> How is that for a memory? Or did you cheat and open the IRC logs and search my name?
<Kilos> dont you bump into things surfing in the dark
<Kilos> or you got infra red vision
<DarkSurferZA> I'm just so good, i can do it with my eyes closed, in cli mode
<Kilos> haha
<DarkSurferZA> Links for the win!!!
<DarkSurferZA> Sweet. Chat later. Gotta drive through the rain for a bit
<DarkSurferZA> Need my eyes for that
<Kilos> ok
<charl> DarkSurferZA: no i could remember something of the likes, at least it's good to hear my memory isn't _that_ bad :P
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> you too, ty for the help
<charl> sorry accidentally flipped the power switch lol
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i was bending in underneath the table to get an external hard drive out (backup)
<charl> then while i was unplugging the thing i hit the power switch on the extension cord
<charl> 1... 2... 3... pwn myself
<Kilos> dit kom weer inetpro net wind nie kwaai nie
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> moet ek wag?
<Kilos> sal seker n rukkie vat om daar te kom
<inetpro> so ek moet nou jaag?
<inetpro> is nie soos gister waar hy vinnig kom en gaan nie
<Kilos> nog ok na jou huis se kant
<Kilos> nee hierdie een bou stadig en kwaai donker oor kalefong op die oomblik
<superfly> DarkSurferZA: P56
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm.... sal maar moet plan maak
<inetpro> ek dink vanaand gaan ons reen kry
<Kilos> inetpro, ek dink ry as jy kan die wind het nou begin kwaai waai
<Kilos> ander hael wolke van die suide kom met spoed
<Kilos> sjoe wind baie kwaai
<Kilos> ry nou inetpro !!!!
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> power will pop anytime here methinks
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hoi inetpro
<charl> sounds hectic Kilos 
<charl> hey psyatw do you understand what kilos said above?
<Kilos> yeah big storm brewing
<psyatw> charl, I guess so, yes
<charl> yeah it's nice, you can read it like a dialect
<Kilos> it is a dialect
<Kilos> dutch much improved
<psyatw> for me Afrikaans is completely like a dialect of Dutch
<psyatw> hahaha
<Kilos> lol
<charl> dutch heavily simplified yes :)
<charl> which i guess is an improvement, because dutch is complex
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> even improves on english
<charl> dutch is so complex even dutch people get it wrong :P
<psyatw> haha
<Kilos> im komes over the mountain , sees a krokeedil and skriks me spider white
<charl> i often have to consult https://onzetaal.nl/
<psyatw> I don´t think Dutch is complex
<psyatw> compared to other languages such as Polish, I mean
<charl> really? polish is worse?
<charl> i have never even read polish
<psyatw> Polish is a Slavic language
<psyatw> you have 6-8 cases
<charl> bah, don't know anything about slavic languages
<psyatw> different declinations of nouns and adjectives
 * charl runs and hides
<psyatw> a bit like Latin on steroids :P
<charl> what and people actually speak it?
<psyatw> for me it´s not too hard
<psyatw> yes
<charl> no i will rather learn japanese in my free time
<psyatw> 40+ million of them
<psyatw> but what about all the people in Russia and CIS?
<charl> phew ok well i guess with enough practise it gets better
<psyatw> they speak Russian, which is even worse
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> but most foreigners who come here never manage to learn the language
<confluency> psyatw: 7 cases. I guess 6-8 is technically accurate. ;)
<charl> what a mess
<charl> now i know why i live in the west
<charl> north-west anyway, here we just have dutch and german to deal with
<confluency> psyatw: do you live in Poland?
<psyatw> confluency, my reference is Sanskrit, that´s what I compare all Slavic languages to :D
<charl> psyatw: you are a language geek?
<psyatw> confluency, yes, I do. I live in Poznań
<confluency> psyatw: to mówisz trochę po polsku?
<psyatw> charl, yes, I speak more than 10 of them
<psyatw> confluency, oczywiście możimy mówić po polsku :)
<confluency> Haha
<confluency> I'm Polish, but I live in ZA.
<charl> whahaha, i speak to americans and they are amazed at people who just speak 3 or 4 languages (like me)
<charl> i have nothing on you people
<psyatw> hahaha
<confluency> Some Americans are amazed when someone speaks more than one.
<confluency> It would do a lot of them good to learn some Spanish.
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> considering English isn´t even an official language of the US
<psyatw> because there is none
<confluency> It is in individual states.
<confluency> (Some of them.)
<psyatw> but still, in the southern states in particular Spanish can´t be ignored anymore
<charl> i was in florida once
<confluency> Yeah, it's only a matter of time before they'll have to take it more seriously.
<charl> there were more spanish-speaking americans than non-spanish
<charl> but i have a feeling that americans see english as "their language" some of them even call it "american"
<charl> even though white americans are actually mostly ethnic german
<charl> and english is the language of the island people
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> so why not speak German instead?
<charl> beats me - apparently it happened by chance that they ended up speaking english or something
<psyatw> there was a vote or referendum, I read
<charl> the two alternatives were german and dutch, or so a friend of mine tells me
<psyatw> and English won out by a small margin
<confluency> They're not mostly ethnic German. Ethnic Germans are the largest single ethnic subgroup (among "white" people), but not by much. Next comes Irish.
<charl> confluency: that's what i meant
<confluency> That makes more non-German "white" people in total than German. ;) And English has been a lingua franca for a while.
<confluency> But yeah, it was touch and go historically.
<charl> i didn't explain it properly but that's what i tried to say
<charl> i just read it on the wikipedia, i don't know if it's true
<charl> and english was not a lingua franca until they attempted to take over half the planet
<confluency> Yeah, but at the height of US colonisation they had. ;)
<charl> the americans thought them off though
<charl> and at that point without proper communication technology, nobody cared
<confluency> Kept the language. Just gave back a lot of Us.
<confluency> And "autumn".
<charl> many years ago i was working on a marketing effort for firefox
<charl> that was back when internet explorer still had the majority share of the market by a long shot
<charl> so i made some flyers in "proper" english (as spoken by the island natives of england)
<charl> some american commented that i didn't know how to use a spell checker
<charl> an australian friend who was working with me and also did my language care pounced on the "ignorant" american
 * inetpro little wet but at home
<charl> * fought them off
<charl> sorry i need to brush up on my island language
<charl> hey inetpro !
<inetpro> charl: big thunderstorm here 
<charl> whow
<inetpro> With wind and rain 
<charl> we had one of those in may i think
<charl> sky got so dark it looked like late evening in the early afternoon
<charl> some bad damage too, wind was so hard
<inetpro> caught me on me scoot a few kilometres from home 
 * inetpro wbb
<psyatw> what we think of as ethnicities aren´t even that, they´re more like nationalities
<charl> ethnicities are nonsense in any case
<charl> the idea of an ethnicity is fast becoming extinct i think with modern day travel technology
<charl> people move around too much and too easily
<psyatw> indeed
<psyatw> but that was the case in the old times too
<charl> yeah, to some extent
<psyatw> they moves around a lot
<psyatw> moved*
<psyatw> http://blog-imgs-44.fc2.com/t/o/k/tokuteisuta/20100906082748_343_1.jpg
<charl> but you don't *just* go to japan, that took months and months by ship from europe
<charl> larger groups of people perhaps moved around over long spaces of time
<charl> but that took many generations
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> but that doesn´t mean it didn´t happen
<charl> i had to laugh about when the spanish invaded us and got diseases
<psyatw> dienekes.blogspot.com/2013/09/world-map-of-y-chromosome-haplogroups.html
<charl> that is absolutely hilarious, not used to the climate
<psyatw> hehe
<charl> yeah but i mean their country is so dry
<charl> me gusta
<psyatw> me gusta también, pero no sé si el tiemp es demasiado caliente para mi allí
<charl> yeah it's too warm for me too in spain
<charl> but i was thinking more of this: http://i.imgur.com/CFLTihq.jpg
<psyatw> tiempo*
<psyatw> haha, yeah
<charl> i also like the german version http://i.imgur.com/ysODQ0m.png
<charl> have a good evening all !
<Kilos> ouch so many orphan inodes
<inetpro> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty inetpro you get home dry?
<Kilos> we had 6mm but big storm
<inetpro> No way! 
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> that one came to quick in the end 
<Kilos> didnt you go when i told you to?
<DarkSurferZA> We had some threatening sounds, and dark skies, but no rain :(
<Kilos> oh my
<DarkSurferZA> I even left work early to watch the action... nothing
<Kilos> is there a better way than sudo touch /forcefsck
<inetpro> het my ingehaal toe ek amper in die poort kom
<Kilos> my
<Kilos> i had so much open here when power died
<Kilos> DarkSurferZA, did you get the fly's message
<DarkSurferZA> Nope, every time i log in, he is offline, and vis versa
<Kilos> P56
<Kilos> maybe he is on his way home now
<DarkSurferZA> P56, what is P56
<Kilos> maybe the stand number
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: you also in pta? 
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos: nope, in jhb. I am not at the event mentioned.
<Kilos> but the fly is in capetown
<DarkSurferZA> Brb guys
<Kilos> idiot box dead too now
<Kilos> lightening musta hit the tower
<inetpro> Kilos: oh yours also? 
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> maybe sabc died
<inetpro> the kids just told me, TV is dead at my mother in law 
<Kilos> check the news. lightening hits auckland park
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<inetpro> tweet t
<inetpro> it
<Kilos> so weird this new telkom mobile data starter pack
<DarkSurferZA> Yo
<DarkSurferZA> I'm back
<Kilos> *188# shows empty then 2 smses arrive and say you got 5 sms/mms and 200m data
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> 200m a month for a year is lekker for the R49 price of the starter pack
<DarkSurferZA> Well it saves u on the USSD fees for the session
<Kilos> will be a lekker backup when i run low
<Kilos> gotta laugh though
<Kilos> advertised as internet only sim card but i foned telkom on it to get the number
<DarkSurferZA> Haha. Telkom arent good at the detail man. Its not how they roll
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but their internet is lekker stable
<Kilos> and fast here by me
<DarkSurferZA> Cool. I wanna replace mine in January
<Kilos> 63m download showed average  download speed as 387kB/s
<Kilos> peaked at 595 i think it was
<Kilos> get that R49 sim
<DarkSurferZA> My cousin had crappy reception in his house, so they fitted an attena in his lounge with a microwave link out
<Kilos> it can do 3g and lte
<DarkSurferZA> He get rediculous speed
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> cost?
<DarkSurferZA> Sed s/get/gets
<DarkSurferZA> Totally free. He just complained on their facebook page
<Kilos> wow
<DarkSurferZA> sed s/Sed/sed
<inetpro> cool bananas
<inetpro> I see a new nice deal
<Kilos> now i got more to scheme about
<Kilos> tell inetpro 
<inetpro> Samsung Galaxy Note 3 for R499 at Telkom Mobile
<DarkSurferZA> Spill inetpro 
<Kilos> contract?
<inetpro> with 5GB of data
<inetpro> contract
<Kilos> eish
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos: it is an offence to set fire to a Tlkom mast
<Kilos> lol
<DarkSurferZA> Is that with the watch?
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: nope, don't think so
<inetpro> but this deal was not available last week
<Kilos> the wars are actually getting good tween mobile providers
<inetpro> and it's cheaper than Vodacom
<DarkSurferZA> Would've been an epic bundle
<Kilos> 499 a month?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: unfortunately that is a lot of money yes
<Kilos> better to get the 2+1 for me
<inetpro> but you get a PC in the pocket with this man
<Kilos> or maybe look at the mweb mobile one
<inetpro> that Note 3 is incredible
<Kilos> not worth it inetpro 
<inetpro> goes for more than 9K if you buy it cash
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> for 9k i can build a super pc
<inetpro> and how do you carry that around everywhere with you?
<DarkSurferZA> Yeah, but the pc doesnt fit in your pocket... but neither does the note 3
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: I have the Note 2 and it's perfect
<inetpro> the Note 3 is even lighter
<DarkSurferZA> I got the note 2 10.1. Love it, but it isnt really a pocket rocket
<inetpro> nah, that is a bit oversized
<Kilos> i dont wanna walk around man, im older
<DarkSurferZA> I know i run the risk of being banned forever, but the windows multibook things are quite nice
<Kilos> lol
<DarkSurferZA> Of course you need to format and ubuntu, but not bad hardware
<DarkSurferZA> Both tablet and laptop form is quite handy
<Kilos> we all have some windows involved in our lives somewhere
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> not true inetpro ?
<Kilos> all the pcs at your work are sucks
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: for how much?
<inetpro> Kilos: no, not all
 * inetpro works on *nix 99.9% of the time
<Kilos> thats lekker
<DarkSurferZA> Well my aunt got the new sony vaio thing at the gitex expo in dubai 
<DarkSurferZA> Offered to bring me one, but my wife was against me buying more toys
<DarkSurferZA> Was R4k on special
<inetpro> I need to find something to replace my wife's netbook 
<DarkSurferZA> http://store.sony.com/vaio-duo-ultrabooks/cat-27-catid-Computers-Convertible-Duo-Series
<inetpro> looks nice!
<Kilos> inetpro, did you look at that link i gave morning time
<Kilos> pc stuff
<Kilos> omega something or other
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: will Ubuntu work on there?
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... not sure
<DarkSurferZA> Havent tried, but its a pc essentially
<DarkSurferZA> Touch screen pc
<inetpro> eish
<DarkSurferZA> It is x86 hardware
<inetpro> touch is still too new 
<DarkSurferZA> The expo was apparently quite sick. Had a special on a 86" ultra HD 3d tv.
<DarkSurferZA> TV was R200k
<Kilos> wow
<DarkSurferZA> But you get a BMW 316i brand new as part of the deal
<inetpro> :-)
<DarkSurferZA> They give you a coupon, and the dealership down the road gave you the keys
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew you all ran outa steam or went for supper
<Private_User> they probably left to watch their favourite soapies
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> hehehe
<Kilos> the pro has no tv
<Kilos> i watch 7de laan
<Private_User> for me they are boring, soapies that is
<Kilos> hey Private_User your 13.10 going good?
<Private_User> 13.10, I am using the 12.04 remember
<Private_User> could not get the 13.10 or 13.04 to work
<Kilos> oh my i get mixed up
<Kilos> someone upgraded to 13.10
<Kilos> sorry
<Private_User> even the 12.10 did not work for me
<Private_User> :(
<Kilos> 12.04 is good here
<Private_User> wow I just read above a TV for 200k
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> read on
<Private_User> yes like and a free car...lol
<Private_User> usually its the other way around
<Kilos> rofl
<Private_User> buy a car and get tv free
<Private_User> man this tv better know what I want to wantch before I even sit down
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> *watch
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i want telkom to come put an antenna and a link to a satelite here
<Private_User> will they give you free access to their internet backbone?
<Kilos> read back someone got it done free
<Kilos> 18.34
<Private_User> hey btw how do I get the timestamps to display on this XChat?
<Kilos> ah easy
<Kilos> settings preferences
<Kilos> login
<Kilos> tick insert time stamps
<Kilos> you can also get audio alerts
<Private_User> its ticked
<Kilos> and no timestamps?
<Private_User> but I don't see the timestamps
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> Is the Time stamp format: box empty?
<Private_User> it has %b %d %H:%M:%S 
<Kilos> %b %d %H:%M:%S 
<Trixar_za> Because if it is, add [%H:%M:%S] to it
<Kilos> that must be in ther
<Kilos> there
<Trixar_za> Then it should show up the moment you enabled it
<Trixar_za> The old ones won't have it, but the newer messages should
<Private_User> ok I disabled it and then enabled it
<Private_User> ok still do not see any timestamps
<Kilos> might need to restart xchat
<Kilos> normally it tells you if needed
<Trixar_za> Did you tick the Enable Timestamps in the Appearance Setting dialog?
<Trixar_za> Appearance Tab? Oo
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> I forgot what you called section dialogs
<Private_User> ok let me try editing it with Trixar_za setting
<Trixar_za> I'm using HexChat at the moment, so some of the stuff might be different
<Trixar_za> (It's an updated XChat fork)
<Kilos> in the first block
<Private_User> this is what I had %b %d %H:%M:%S 
<Kilos> text box tick enable timestamps
<Private_User> ok testing now
<Private_User> nope still nothing
<Kilos> only 2 places to tick then it must work
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> Windows 6.0? Oo
<Private_User> yep
<Trixar_za> So you're using Windows?
<Kilos> eeek
<Trixar_za> Go with HexChat
<Trixar_za> All the other free Windows compiles of XChat is crappy
<Trixar_za> http://hexchat.github.io/
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> but I think on Lubuntu its the same issue no timestamps, but let me doublke check the settings on it
<Kilos> hows things Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> You can use HexChat on Ubuntu too - it has a package for it :)
<Kilos> that tick block in text box makes it work right away i think
<Trixar_za> Well, Ubuntu and it's derivatives, but I'd use KVIRC for Kubuntu
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Hi :)
<Guest59928> I'm back :)
<Kilos> konversation rocks Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Alright I guess. Played around with a TV/Radio Tuner Card for a PC
<smile4ever> Forgot to auto-login
<smile4ever> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4ever>  /ns release nickname pass && /nick smile4ever just works
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> all that work
<Resu_Etavirp> ok I am now on the Lubuntu machine
<Resu_Etavirp> same settings no Timestamps
<Kilos> with xchat?
<Resu_Etavirp> yep
<Kilos> the settings prefs textbox tick time stamps
<Kilos> must work
<Resu_Etavirp> ok  cool got it to work here
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> go ubuntu
<Resu_Etavirp> let me try on the other machine
<Private_User> excellent working here now
<Kilos> what happened
<Private_User> and it shows the timestamps for even the previous chats
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> xchat is normally trouble free
<Private_User> I think thois was more a I-D-10-T error
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I was looking in the wrong area
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> is that typos?
<Kilos> oh lol
<Private_User> you got it now?
<Private_User> hehe
<smile4ever|druk> Kilos: it just takes two commands, that's not much :)
<Private_User> ID10T
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> LOL that was me
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> home again?
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> yes, I've just come back home
<Private_User> now I am off to eat be back later
<Kilos> enjoy
<psychicist> ok, enjoy
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash all good there?
<smile4ever|druk> That's what you get "when you use IE" -> http://www.muktware.com/2013/11/developer-creates-simpsons-entirely-css/15784
 * smile4ever|druk refers to Paramore - That's what you get
<inetpro> Sorry oom kilometers, twas dinner time 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i thought so
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn you still here and so silent too
<nlsthzn> was playing some xbox with a friend of the wife
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> I'm here... somewhere 
<Kilos> haha
<DarkSurferZA> Still havent bumped into superfly for the day. Meh, another reason to be online tomorrow
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: he must be tired 
<Kilos> you sposed to be online everyday if you one of us
<Kilos> because i get tired
<DarkSurferZA> Any of u guys going to the ZaCon conference this weekend?
<nlsthzn> seems I am going to bed earlier tonigh :
<nlsthzn> bye all catch you all laters
<Kilos> old age nlsthzn 
<inetpro> Good night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos: agree, need to make a better effort
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: not me 
<Kilos> hehe
<DarkSurferZA> nlsthzn: cheers dude
<superfly> DarkSurferZA: I'm here now
<DarkSurferZA> Since last i was online, my newborn son has blessed me witha lack of sleep and ssleep
<DarkSurferZA> Yo superfly
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> DarkSurferZA: I know the feeling... I have 2 :-D
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> (not newborns, but they both once were)
<DarkSurferZA> Anyway guys, i gotta go feed some dogs, put kids in bed, and all that dad stuff
<Kilos> lol ok
<DarkSurferZA> C u guys online tomorrow. Go live the dream, and be awesome. Its gonna be legen....... wait for it.....
<superfly> I read my eldest to sleep... The Magicians Nephew
<inetpro> good night DarkSurferZA
<superfly> ...dairy?
<Kilos> night DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Dary. Legendary. :)
<DarkSurferZA> Sweet cheers guys
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> cheers DarkSurferZA
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-13
<Kilos> cremora minora
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk  mazal 
<bduk> Goed en self Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<mazal> More oom
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<mazal> Anybody know why Ubuntu can't access an external hdd's SMART data ?
<mazal> And if there is a way around that ?
<Kilos> mazal, wayttd
<Kilos> smart data is the condition of the drive right?
<mazal> Yeah it contains a whole bunch of info
<Kilos> use diskutility to see if it is on
<mazal> In the Disks application there is a whole lot of info you can view
<mazal> For my external , it just shows " not available "
<Kilos> some drives dont support smart and others have it turned off
<mazal> I wonder where I can see if it is turned off
<mazal> Is a brand new 2013 drive so must have SMART
<Kilos> i dont remember for sure but in bios it sometimes lets you choose
<mazal> It is on in BIOS
<mazal> And I can view my internal drive's info
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what drive is it?
<mazal> Toshiba
<Kilos> maybe google can find why
<Kilos> give all the info man
<mazal> I like to view my drives info on a regular basis to see if errors start to creep in
<mazal> Toshiba 1TB usb 3
<Kilos> ok lemme ask a bot to google
<mazal> And since this one is my primary OS I kinda want to see it
<mazal> When I google I just get a whole lot of places to buy one lol
<mazal> Seems the problem is that the USB controler don't pass the SMART data :
<mazal> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28235888-Getting-S.M.A.R.T.-data-from-USB-external-drives
<Kilos> look at smartmon tools
<mazal> Now I wonder if linux has similar tools like the windows ones mentioned there
<mazal> Isn't smartmon tools a Windooze app Kilos ?
<Kilos> i dont know it but maybe your drive isnt supported yet
<Kilos> no man linux
<Kilos> must be in repos
<Kilos> maar moenie krap waar dit nie jeuk nie
<Kilos> leave well enough alone
<mazal> I just want to see info
<Kilos> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/USB
<mazal> Installed it , now need to figure out how to use it
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> man smartmontools
<mazal> no manual entry for smartmontools
<mazal> great
<Kilos> http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/man/smartctl.8.html
<mazal> smartmontools command not found
<Kilos> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki
<mazal> This gives a very basic just "OK" :
<mazal> sudo smartctl /dev/sdb1 -a
<mazal> Oh ok , so smartctl is actually smartmontools
<Kilos> smartctl or smartd seem to be the commands
<Kilos> i have smart off here in bios otherwise i gotta throw all my drives away
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<mazal> Dankie oom , daai werk sharp
<Kilos> plesier
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi Squirm y
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi DarkSurferZA 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: No problem
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<DarkSurferZA> Yo, guys
<DarkSurferZA> How are things? Everybody recover all their hardware after the lightning last night?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only had lost inodes
<Kilos> but fsck fixed them
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has
<Kilos> been automatically rejected.
<DarkSurferZA> Well, not bad then. Heard some horror stories last night
<Kilos> about?
<DarkSurferZA> All kinds of hardware fires
<DarkSurferZA> Consoles, set top boxes, laptops, computers
<DarkSurferZA> Even some phone chargers....
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> tell everyone to send the scrap to me
<Kilos> i like fiddling and fixing whats fixable
<Kilos> phone chargers are a pain
<DarkSurferZA> Haha, u would find that more often than not,it is a fuse or something
<Kilos> often yes
<DarkSurferZA> The old atx power supplies used to pop fuses in the power supply
<Kilos> of voltage spike protector
<mazal> DarkSurferZA, I always unplug everything when thunder comes
<DarkSurferZA> But most wouldnt open it because of the sticker that said no user servicable parts inside
<mazal> As well as when I'm not home
<Kilos> yeah
<DarkSurferZA> I used to do that, but my dstv updates at night, i have downloads, updates, and other maintanence crud
<DarkSurferZA> And then on a cold winter morning,you gotta get out of bed to turn on the wifi again...
<DarkSurferZA> Gotta be a better way man
<Kilos> you can buy a little box for protection but i forget what its called
 * Kilos goes to ask sis
<DarkSurferZA> 1 x ball box ?
<Kilos> surge protectors
<Kilos> plug in to your power socket and then your equipment into it
<DarkSurferZA> Ah, right. That was my next guess. But 1 x surge protector for every plug point in the house
<Kilos> no man only pcs and tv
<DarkSurferZA> And then you need to make provision for that power-snake-ception that you have in the lounge
<Kilos> i have tv and pc in one
<Kilos> gotta few adaptors plugged into the protector
<DarkSurferZA> Tv, dstv, xbox, playstation, surround sound, media center, chargers. All plugged in to 1 socket in my house
<Kilos> sjoe
<DarkSurferZA> Surge protectors dont play nice with the amperage requirements
<Kilos> too many toys
<DarkSurferZA> Why cant we just get clean power from the circuit breakers?
<mazal> Kilos, I saw power surges go right through those surge protectors. If it is strong enough it goes through. 
<Kilos> the prob comes when lightening hits an overhead power line
<Kilos> they sposed to trip mazal 
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos: no such thing as too many toys
<mazal> And the 2nd problem is the telkom line as well
<Kilos> telkom lines are always unsafe in storms
<Kilos> thats where 3g is so much better
<DarkSurferZA> True, but i dont have that problem. I have the problem where telkom would install a fixed line to my house
<DarkSurferZA> Cable theft blah blah blah
<mazal> We have lots of theft issues as well
<Kilos> same here. thats what forced me to mobile use when i started with pcs
<mazal> I would really struggle the day they don't provide a line here anymore.
<Kilos> even power lines used to get pinched so theyve strung aluminium wires now
<mazal> 3G is both useless and over priced
<DarkSurferZA> I got iburst at home. If i need to download something over the weekend, i first call the call center
<Kilos> over priced yes but never useless
<mazal> Kilos, we never have proper signal here
<DarkSurferZA> Then complain about slow speed. They say they are looking in to it, but actually just unchoke my line
<mazal> Tried MTN , Vodacom , 8TA , all useless
<Kilos> mazal, you need an external antenna man
<DarkSurferZA> Then i reboot modem and get decent download speed
<Kilos> my telkom mobile rocks
<mazal> And currently I have uncapped for the price they ask for just 2gig
<Kilos> what speed DarkSurferZA ?
<mazal> Nothing beats cable
<Kilos> my last upgrade average 386kB/s
<DarkSurferZA> Get around 100 - 150 KB download.
<DarkSurferZA> Not great, but not bad for the price either
<Kilos> what do iburst charge for data bundles
<DarkSurferZA> I pay 149 for 5GB anytime and 5GB midnight to morning data
<Kilos> nm im happy with telkom mobile
<Kilos> wow that is much cheaper
<DarkSurferZA> 198 for 10+10
<Kilos> wow
<DarkSurferZA> I use it for general downloading, but if i need speed, i also switch to 3g
<Kilos> i pay R149 for 2+1
<DarkSurferZA> Hence the reason i have both. 2 AP's . 1 for speed, and the other for quantity
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> DarkSurferZA, your living room sounds almost like mine hehehe
<mazal> 2x PS3 , PC , TV , DSTV , laptop
<mazal> And screens for them all
<DarkSurferZA> Well on the topic of ps3s. Here is a fun fact
<DarkSurferZA> Did you know: you could fit, into the front loader on your ps3 blueray drive:
<DarkSurferZA> 1 x Grand Tourismo, 1 x f1 2012, 1 x 5 rand coin, 1 x 2 rand coin, 3 x 5 cent coins, 4 toothpicks, and a playing card
<DarkSurferZA> At the same time
<mazal> I'm scared to ask
<mazal> How and more importantly , why ?
<Kilos> kids do things
<mazal> Aaaah , ok
<Kilos> hehe
<DarkSurferZA> 3 year old son, he was trying to play games
<DarkSurferZA> Cant say more than that really
<mazal> Are you on the sagamer forum DarkSurferZA ?
<DarkSurferZA> mazal: nope
<DarkSurferZA> Havent heard of it till today
<mazal> http://sagamer.co.za/forum/index.php
<DarkSurferZA> And my iburst has latency issues, so gaming usually sucks online
<mazal> Great place for gamers. I'm Marshall_Maz there
<mazal> Tons of info's , help en general chat
<DarkSurferZA> Cool, will have a look
<DarkSurferZA> Anyone here ever file a 0 day with msft? Need some info
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> hi space 
<space> Hi
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> DarkSurferZA, you got an android tablet?
<Kilos> if so how do you do a command line reboot
<Kilos> sisters stylus7 is in safemode and we dunno how to reboot the stupid thing 
<Kilos> or do a recovery
<Kilos> any android boff may answer as well
<Kilos> it came back from the repair shop in safe mode
<Kilos> she be scared that rfeset button will lose all her pics and things
<Kilos> reset
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> Kilos, when you turn it off and on it goes back to safe mode?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> i found this http://www.howtogeek.com/130611/
<Kilos> but would rather use a cli if possible
<nlsthzn> problem is every device is slightly different...
<Kilos> ya thats why i was hoping there is a terminal kinda thing and a command to use like sudo reboot
<nlsthzn> not as far as I know (or not one that is typically used)
<Kilos> what kinda linux is android then without a terminal and commands
<nlsthzn> one that doesn't need it?
<nlsthzn> can you access the files when plugged into a PC?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yes but lots of functions dont work
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> havent tried via pc
<nlsthzn> if you can get the files, copy them over and do a factory reset...
<nlsthzn> that seems to be the consensus I get from threads on a tablet booting continuously into safe mode...
<Kilos> will try that but will need to otivate her first. she scared i crash it from here
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> that or first un-install what ever was installed before this started and then reboot and see if it works
<Kilos> the power thing had to be replaced in it
<nlsthzn> backup backup backup :p
<Kilos> shorted and died
<Kilos> they shoulda done a backup and restart at the android shop the swines
<Kilos> how can you return a thing that runs only in safe mode
<Kilos> very unproffessional
<nlsthzn> how do you know it is in safemode?
<Kilos> it shows it
<Kilos> little block at bottom of screen
<Kilos> im sorry she ever got it. hair gray enough without android making it worse
<nlsthzn> typically just doing a reboot should put it back into normal mode :/
<Kilos> she was much less troublesome playing AOE2 on xp
<Kilos> you mean power off?
<Kilos> that dont work
<nlsthzn> if you keep the power off button in it should give the option to power off or reboot
<nlsthzn> even in safe mode
<Kilos> oh lemme check that way ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> so reboot isn't taking out of safe mode
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> shuts down and boots back to safe mode
<Kilos> no reboot option only off and cancel
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> ok, to put it into safe mode you typically power it up and hold both volume buttons in... perhaps switch it off, then power it up while holding both the volume buttons and see what happens
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> oh my now it cant boot anymore
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> is the tablet in same case perhaps?
<Kilos> now im in the dwang
<nlsthzn> not to stress yet uncle Kilos ...
<DarkSurferZA> Yo Kilos, see you asked me about android
<DarkSurferZA> Yeah, i got several
<nlsthzn> how much battery does the tablet have?
<DarkSurferZA> What happend? What did you press
<Kilos> lol yay its booting with only power button
<nlsthzn> tablet stuck in safe mode DarkSurferZA 
<Kilos> lots of battery\
<nlsthzn> doesn't want to boot to normal mode
<Kilos> both volume buttons and power
<DarkSurferZA> Crud. Does it have usb debugging enabled?
<DarkSurferZA> Which tablet?
<Kilos> yay safe mode off
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> stylus7
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> when in doubt , try anything 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> make backups off all the pics ASAP
<Kilos> whew got me worried there
<nlsthzn> already had the hardware fail once...
<DarkSurferZA> Cool.
<DarkSurferZA> Enable usb debugging as well
<Kilos> they said it musta been a power surge or something that burned it out
<Kilos> they replaced the faulty stuff
<nlsthzn> still :)
<DarkSurferZA> You will be able to access the device over the usb bridge just in case
<Kilos> how do you enable usb debugging
<Kilos> i hate that thing
<Kilos> worse than a lappy
<DarkSurferZA> Settings, application settings, development
<DarkSurferZA> You can do commands like adb sync, (backup the device), or adb reboot, or adb reboot recovery
 * nlsthzn hasn't had enough problems to be pro at fixing android yet... plus the S3 has a separate partition for recovery so it doesn't brick easily... even when you flash a rom for the S2 on it by accident :p
<DarkSurferZA> You can also adb devices lists your droid, and adb -s <serialnumber> shell will pop a shell on your droid 
<Kilos> ty will convince her to make backups
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> I typically have most photos and vids automatically uploading to the cloud when on wifi to keep em safe
<Kilos> she only has pics. battles to finish 250m data a month
<Kilos> maybe its because its the cheapest android she could get that there are probs
<nlsthzn> you often get what you pay for...
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> I love it when you install a distro in VBox and the extensions are already integrated and everything just works :D
<DarkSurferZA> Maybe worth a bookmark: www.droidviews.com/a-comprehensive-guide-to-adb-android-debug-bridge-and-commands/
<Kilos> ty
 * superfly is back from AfricaCom
<superfly> ow, my feet are sore
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> not used to lotsa standing and walking
<Vince-0> superfly, looks like a big deal: http://www.appsafrica.com/1/post/2013/11/africacom-day-1-highlights.html
<Vince-0> anything interesting to the real geeks?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> you neen working again
<Kilos> been
<Trixar_za> No, looks like the ZNC disconnected from the freenode again
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> looks like the interwebs been friendlier to irc/freenode today
<Kilos> who is this ubuntu-za-owner@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> as in who answers that mail and grants permission
<Trixar_za> Check out http://ccmixter.org/ btw
<Trixar_za> It's all free music, remixes and samples
<Kilos> can one download songs from there?
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Kilos> i dont often get music, but nice to know there is a site without having to youtube
<Trixar_za> It's what some people did with the Creative Commons idea. The whole community is built around providing free music and samples. Then others in the community remixes it to produce new songs.
<Trixar_za> It's like Open Source, but with music
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> vids removed?
<Kilos> i hate youtube
<Kilos> data hog
<Kilos> nearly everything has some youtube links
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> my monkey you came again back
<kbmonkey> yup
<Vince-0> kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> worked half day today, got a badheadcold
 * Kilos passes the bananas
<Kilos> aw
<kbmonkey> going to drop some meds and sleep till the cows come home he he
<Kilos> get well soon
<Kilos> what meds?
<kbmonkey> how are things Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> do they make vegetarian meds?
<kbmonkey> ha ha funny kilos
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> lotsa raw onion and garlic will fix you
<kbmonkey> pulling your leg man. i love you Kilos
<Kilos> natures antibiotics
 * Kilos blushes
<kbmonkey> ya i got some um.. let me type this.. linctagon-c
<Kilos> no medlemon?
<kbmonkey> and other stuff. ya natural antibods
<Kilos> hot medlemon and sweat it out
<kbmonkey> yes that too
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> go rest now
<kbmonkey> soon, after the hot drink
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> just had 2 hour nap. going back soon
<kbmonkey> you holding the fort here ok Kilos ?
<Vince-0> kbmonkey! same dizl here ey
<kbmonkey> ah good man. they having discussions at work over who's buying over the company
<Vince-0> nice, let me know if you need a lackey there
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I may leave depending which way it goes
<Vince-0> "A lackey or lacquey is a term for a uniformed manservant"
<kbmonkey> the people giving us all the grief for so long are the ones buying
<Vince-0> aganee
<Vince-0> how's your C#?
<kbmonkey> I'll be glad for the change, but let's see how it goes first
<kbmonkey> i've only been doing c# for the past few years, I'd say I know it very well 
<Kilos> ya me be here on and off
<Vince-0> well Dev2 is looking but they're up the hill and the culture is a bit weird
<kbmonkey> must be all that mist they get ;)
<Vince-0> SmilyBorgs goin through the motions at Derivco - sounds interesting
<Vince-0> Derivco just bought some HA Apache2 in Sweden - yoh that'll be the life
<kbmonkey> they also have a weird culture there, very paranoid under the shiny armour.
<kbmonkey> I feel that if I work hard anyway, perhaps it can be better spent working for myself or a group of us. 
<Vince-0> yes! damn the man
<kbmonkey> and not making the top 10% of the rich evenricher
<Vince-0> I'm fixin' to freelance at some point next year
<kbmonkey> right on!
<Symmetria> heh man, every time I get to a point of knowing a lot about networking
<Symmetria> I find some scenario where I need a config that is a thousand times more complex than anything Ive ever done before
<Symmetria> my brain feels twisted ;p
<Kilos> you just noticed that now?
<Vince-0> the great unknown
<Kilos> wb Symmetria what died
<kbmonkey> hello Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh I rebooted my bouncer box and forgot to reconnect my client afterwards
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> right now Im trying to figure out the complexities of using some wierd mpls kompella / martini unified mix in networking
<Vince-0> yoh sounds like a cocktail
<kbmonkey> ya that sounds pretty tasty !
<kbmonkey> hey Symmetria did you live in pmb before by any chance?
<Symmetria> nope
<kbmonkey> cool
<kbmonkey> right am goingback to rest off this head cold... 
<Vince-0> cya!
<Vince-0> mix a whiskey and some honey stuff
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<jhb-hacker> hi there
<jhb_hacker> hi there
<inetpro> hi jhb_hacker
<jhb_hacker> need help, could not install grub-efi
<inetpro> jhb_hacker: on ubuntu?
<jhb_hacker> eOS, my computer came with win8 preinstalled, I was able to install ubuntu 13.10...however eOS will not install
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> just hang around here, perhaps someone will be able to help 
<inetpro> wb DarkSurferZA
<DarkSurferZA> Had to switch networks. Thanks man
<Trixar_za> If you have Ubuntu installed, why are you trying to overwrite your bootloader?
<Trixar_za> Also saying eOS isn't very helpful. Do you mean EOS written in 1986?
<Trixar_za> There's also the incomplete e-os: https://code.google.com/p/e-os/
<Trixar_za> and of course elementary OS, but since it's a DE, I'm not sure it counts
<Trixar_za> Asking for Support Rule #1: Explain what the problem is in as much relevant detail as possible. This includes the steps you took to get there, where you got the software and what other software packages you installed or removed recently on the system.
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Trixar_za: eish!
<inetpro> he ran away after that
<Trixar_za> He'll be back
<inetpro> :-)
<Trixar_za> Most people just don't how to ask for help. I could help him if he gave more information on
<Kilos> he means that thing that isnt mbr hey?
<Trixar_za> it*
<Trixar_za> Well, he replaced Windows 8, so I'm assuming he installed the Grub that comes with Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> And he tried to install another grub other it rather than adding the new OS to it
<Trixar_za> If it allowed that, he would have broken both :/
<Kilos> 13.10 recoknises the new thing anyway 
<Kilos> isnt efi  um
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> guid or something
<Kilos> wait ill get it when i wake up
<Trixar_za> It's what replaced BIOS - EFI that is
<Trixar_za> Well, replacing is a better word
<Kilos> oh not the thing on the drive only to let it have more than 4 primary partitions
 * Kilos sees https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Kilos> heres an update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kilos> interesting, must be 64bit ubuntu
<Kilos> ai! more to learn about
<Kilos> lol you hard on peeps hey Trixar_za 
<nlsthzn> truth hurts
<Kilos> maybe he dom like me
<Trixar_za> Sorry, it comes from working in support
<Kilos> but not with that nick unless its a dream nick
<Trixar_za> Bad support questions are common
<Kilos> somewhere we had a link on how to ask for help
<Trixar_za> He wishes he was a hacker - and I'm talking RMS like hacker, not idiots that break into systems for lulz aka crackers
<nlsthzn> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I skimmed that :P
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> esr a often unsung hero
<Trixar_za> But it boils down to giving as much information as possible. If they ask you to use gdb and you don't know how, then ask for the steps
<Trixar_za> I've done it a few times
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> gdb?
<Trixar_za> GNU Debug I think
<Trixar_za> It's useful for debugging compiled programs
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> maybe he installed alongside without removing win8
<Kilos> lemme read again
<Kilos> he doesnt say 
<Kilos> maybe trying to run all three
<Kilos> whatever eOS might be
<nlsthzn> most probably elementary OS which is based on 12.04
<Kilos> that rings a bell. maybe i even got the iso
<Kilos> someone came on here and spoke about it a month or 2 back
<nlsthzn> it looks pretty... not much more or less to it really (uses its own DE called Pantheon)
<nlsthzn> nice, going to install VSIDO to see how it looks in VBox and VBox already labels it as Debian... they must have an extensive database of distro's I must imagine
 * Kilos goes for quick shutdown and an extra drive connect
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> inetpro, yay
<Kilos> hehe nlsthzn i have elementaryos iso and i think i tried it
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> but something wasnt lekker to me
<nlsthzn> not everyone's cup of tea for sure
<Kilos> i wish i could remember what i didnt fancy about it
<Kilos> maybe thats his eOS prob. not 64bit
<DarkSurferZA> so you know the conversation we were having earlier about surge protectors?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> wb DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Well, lightning hit my roof a few minutes ago, hence the disconnect
<Kilos> is it storming by you already again
<Kilos> eish
<DarkSurferZA> Everything is fine electronically
<DarkSurferZA> Except my tv
<DarkSurferZA> My xbox
<Kilos> eina
<DarkSurferZA> And my dstv
<Kilos> they all bust?
<DarkSurferZA> Oh, and i am using my backup router to connect to iburst
<DarkSurferZA> All dead
<Kilos> dstv decoders and older tvs have a circuit in with a thing that blows
<Kilos> im trying to remember what they called
<DarkSurferZA> New dstv explora. 1 month old
<DarkSurferZA> TV is a year old...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> its right where the power comes in
<DarkSurferZA> Anyway, gotta check my insurance policy
<Kilos> whew sorry man
<Kilos> that sucks
<DarkSurferZA> Chat later...DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kilos> ok
<DarkSurferZA> I mean, shoot, woopedy wop, fudge
<Kilos> yeah bad news that
<Kilos> storm coming this way too sounds like
 * inetpro hears the sound of thunder in the distance
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo pro
<DarkSurferZA> Right, so receipt of purchase looked at, and total damage of R17k
<DarkSurferZA> Insurance thankfully covers lightning.
<Kilos> ow
<DarkSurferZA> Claim already submitted.
<DarkSurferZA> SAFE
<Kilos> still under cover or out?
<Kilos> great
<inetpro> oh and I suddenly hear a big rustling of the leaves
<Kilos> thats lucky
<DarkSurferZA> Yeah
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<DarkSurferZA> Lightning hit the tree next to my house
<DarkSurferZA> Tree fell on my wall, but the wall is still upright though
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> uh oh
<inetpro> DarkSurferZA: wow!
<DarkSurferZA> Hope it stays that way through the night
<inetpro> big tree?
<inetpro> take a photo
<DarkSurferZA> Huge tree. Twice the height of my roof
<inetpro> yikes
<DarkSurferZA> Will in the morning, when i have light. Half upright, half over the wall. Split by the hammer of Thor
<Kilos> nature has big power
<Kilos> storm getting close now
<Kilos> just hit the pros work looks like
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> mzo still dead
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> something clearly not right with that connection of ours
<inetpro> shouldn't be going down like this
<Kilos> storm here sounds like
<Kilos> massive wind
<Kilos> broke many branches out of the camphor tree last night
<Kilos> sounds like storm blew past us
<Kilos> and not even power offed
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Private_User> hi all, any reason why Lubuntu would not shut down when I try to shutdown via GUI. When I select shutdown it restarts the machine
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-14
<Private_User> Maaz, what is the best shutdown command for Lubuntu?
<Maaz> Private_User: Erk, dunno
<Private_User> Maaz, :(
<Maaz> Private_User: Excuse me?
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> Maaz, coffee
<Maaz> Private_User: coffee is liquid code
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I guess everybody is still asleep?
<Private_User> Wondering if anybody else has been experiencing an issue with in my case lubuntu not shutting down?
<Private_User> When I try to shutdown it reboots the machine
<Private_User> even tried the terminal
<Private_User> using sudo shutdown -P and -H
<Private_User> using sudo shutdown -P now and -H
<Private_User> ok cool no worries when you guys get a chance let me know how I can resolve this will ask again later when others have logged on
<Private_User> cheers for now
<Kilos> morning geek types , lurkers included
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hello Xethron, Private_User, maaz
<Maaz> yo
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<nuvolari> you don't know me
<Private_User> morning nuvolari and Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> nuvolari, just ask for large or larger
<Private_User> yo Kilos, what was that command you told me to shut down ubuntu from terminal again? Sorry I forgot where I wrote it down or if I even wrote it down
<Kilos> sudo shutdown -h now
<Private_User> I have been having issues with shutting down cause when I try to shutdown it reboots the machine
<Private_User> yep try that
<Kilos> sudo reboot to reboot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari and Kilos!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> there was another thing that sorted that
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall upstart
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Private_User> I even tried this solution http://netgator.blogspot.com/2012/07/ubuntu-lubuntu-1204-shutdown-doesnt.html
<Private_User> ok let me try the above quickly, thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Private_User> does Maaz make milo or hot chocolate as well?
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> lol no just coffee
<Kilos> and half tea
<Kilos> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils Kilos I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Private_User> :( Kilos, it did not resolve the issue still rebooting
<Kilos> i have that quiet splash removed evrything between the " "
<Kilos> and one more thing , lemme find it
<Private_User> you kinow to be honest most people would be frustrated having issues, for me I am actually a little glad cause each time I google I learn something new I can do with Ubuntu
<Private_User> :)
<Kilos> yeah but i had to ask here because i hate google
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> everyone says google is your friend, but not mine
<Kilos> sec while i look for that boot splash thingie
<Private_User> why not? so which search engine do you use?
<Private_User> ok cool thanks
<Kilos> google but i hate getting 500 pages to search through
<Private_User> well in my case and many others I know Google is what makes them an "expert" at their job LOL
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Kilos>  remove the "quiet splash"
<Kilos> sudo update-grub2
<Kilos> i have an extra bit somewhere
<Kilos> you delete quiet splash there but leave the ""
<Private_User> what about acpi=force?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129738/can-i-disable-the-ubuntu-splashscreen
<Kilos> i have it saved somewhere but forgot where
<Kilos> do you know how to use nano?
<Kilos> i think that sudo update-grub2 should be sudo update-grub
<Kilos> hi bd
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bduk1, 
<Kilos> whew where did i hide it?sigh
<Kilos> im sure there was something to uncomment as well
<Kilos> Private_User, can you use nano?
<Private_User> oops now it seems worse, not the screen goes off but the machine is still running
<Private_User> *now
<Kilos> now try sudo shutdown -h now
<Private_User> ok that was just for -H
<Kilos> small h
<Private_User> -P now reboots again
<Private_User> ah ok sorry let me try that
<Kilos> you reinstalled upstart?
<Private_User> ok stil the same it reboots
<Kilos> i see one place they say nvidia drivers are interfering
<Private_User> yep when you mentioned it earlier
<Kilos> do you have nvidia installed?
<Private_User> let me check
<Kilos> is it a lappy or desktop?
<Private_User> yep nvidia-common is ticked under Synaptic Package Manager
<Private_User> desktop
<Kilos> do you need nvidia?
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<Kilos> and see if it sees errors anywhere
<Private_User> but I think that solved my screen resolution
<Private_User> I now have 1024x768
<Kilos> ya it does
<Private_User> did not have that option before
<Kilos> mine is even bigger
<Kilos> dunno how to find it
<Kilos> oh in settings you can choose it where it shows  1024x768
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> yo bduk1 mazal siek al weer?
<bduk1> Nee net bietjie besig op ons ander site. Sal seker nou nou terug wees
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> Private_User, when did this start happening?
<Private_User> yesterday
<Kilos> after an upgrade?
<Private_User> man I hate these CRT monitors, thats what I am using for the desktop. you have to adjust the display manually on the actually screen
<Private_User> well I think it was after an update but I cannot remember doing an update the day before yesterday
<Private_User> I performed one on Sunday
<Private_User> and monday it shutdown fine
<Private_User> even Tuesday
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> so I cannot be 100% sure what may have changed
<Kilos> i wish the clever peeps would jump in here
<Private_User> lol, thought you were one of them
<Kilos> nope im a noob because i forget what they teach me
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> im supposed to be the greater bot here
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> Private_User, whats happening?
<Private_User> still the same Shudown option just reboots the machine
<Kilos> oh and do you have a nvidia graphics card in there
<Kilos> type in the dash additional
<Kilos> maybe specific drivers will help
<Kilos> some guys can find errors if you run tail /var/lod/syslog but i dont understand it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tail /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> Private_User, how did you start the upgrade?
<Private_User> I went to system tools update manager
<Private_User> then clicked check
<Private_User> then Install updates
<Kilos> try running sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> aptitude should tell you if something is not lekker
<Private_User> ok its running lets see what happens
<Kilos> i had this prob when 12.04 just came out but who knows how i cured it
<Private_User> ok cool it completed does not seem like any errors are there
<Private_User> it says 0 needed to be upgraded or installed
<Kilos> and what does additional in dash show you?
<Kilos> this is very upsetting, 12.04 is supposed to just work
<Private_User> huh?
<Kilos> you know dash that top icon
<Kilos> type in additional
<Kilos> it should show additional drivers available
<Kilos> like an auto lookup whats needed in the pc
<Private_User> how do I run that?
<Kilos> do you know the dash
<Kilos> that top button on the launcher on the left
<Private_User> ok dude please remeber if you a noobie I am what ever is below a noobie LOL
<Private_User> I think you have lost me now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you on unity hey?
<Kilos> with the lancher panel on the left
<Kilos> launcher
<Kilos> the very top button/icon thingie is called the dash
<Private_User> I am using Lubuntu?
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> i forgot sorry
<Kilos> lemme see what google says
<Kilos> try sudo poweroff
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, will tail /var/log/syslog show why pc reboots instead of shutting down
<Private_User> nope poweroff does the same reboots
<Kilos> ok lets look here
<Kilos> Preferences > Additional Drivers.
<Kilos> you have preferences hey?
<Private_User> I am there now
<Private_User> hang on its still busy searching
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i go let sheep out quick
<Private_User> ok it states No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Kilos> and no options of whats needed?
<Kilos> grrr
<Private_User> nope its blank
<Kilos> oh you using onboard graphics?
<Kilos> no graphics card in there?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Private_User> nope no graphics card
<Kilos> ok then we gotta find where that error is coming from
<Kilos> inetpro, help man
<Kilos> oh Private_User i found the boot splash stuff
<Private_User> great
<Kilos> on other pc
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> delete  quiet splash in
<Kilos> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Kilos> then uncomment
<Kilos> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Kilos> uncomment means delete the #
<Kilos> and do sudo update-grub
<Private_User> :( still no cigar
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy peer got you
<Private_User> rebooting again
<Kilos> ok lets go ask lubuntu Private_User 
<Kilos> type in here /j #lubuntu
<Kilos> now we wait
<Private_User> you know Kilos I did ask them earlier but I think there was nobody around then a guy did try but he left asking another to assist but not sure what happen to him
<Kilos> lots of other channels take ages to help
<Kilos> this is the friendliest most helpful channel on irc
<Private_User> lol , I guess we will have to wait I will continue to google and I now understand what you were complaining about cause many of them are repeat solution from different sites and none of them working for me
<Kilos> you can join my channel too Private_User then we wont fill pages here
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Private_User: what did you break?
<Kilos> hi inetpro lubuntu 12.04 dont shutdown keeps rebooting
<Kilos> tried lotsa stuffs
<inetpro> is it not a hardware problem?
<Kilos> sudo shutdown -h now reboots as well
<Kilos> we asking you man 
<Kilos> if we knew we wouldnt ask
<Private_User> lol inetpro, yeah Kilos and I have been trying many options to try and resolve
<Kilos> we carrying on on my channel to save you scroll backs 
<inetpro> doesn't sound like a software problem to me
<inetpro> so anything you install or re-install won't help 
<Private_User> nope
<inetpro> but obviously you need to verify what I say
<inetpro> boot from life CD
<Private_User> ok
<inetpro> or usb
 * Kilos looks on to see the master at work
<inetpro> uh
<Private_User> booted from USB
<inetpro> and what happens when you shutdown now?
<inetpro> probably still going to just reboot
<Private_User> ok let me check though I needed to do something else so I was still on the menu LOL another ID-10-T issue
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> ok waiting for it to boot from USB
<Kilos> you think its hardware inetpro ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> but it worked till yesterday
<inetpro> the shutdown command is very simple, not much that can go wrong with that
<Kilos> ah i see the reasoning
<Private_User> yep inetpro does the same
<inetpro> and it's most likely exactly the same shutdown code/executable for every linux system out there
<inetpro> you see
<Private_User> but why would it suddenly stop working when it worked previously
 * Kilos krap kop
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg wb
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<inetpro> try this, as much as it sounds weird... disconnect your screen as it shuts down
<Private_User> ok let me try
<inetpro> do you have any other special peripherals connected to the PC?
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: hello and wb
<SmilyBorg> Thanks guys. Been a bit bored and lonely so figured IRC would be a good place to hang out while I have time on my hands
<Private_User> nope that did not work inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry to hear about the job issue SmilyBorg 
<inetpro> Private_User: hmm... 
<SmilyBorg> yeah, being retrenched sucks
<Private_User> ok that just reminded me I plugged in a apple iPod to recharge on that machine could that have changed any settings?
<Private_User> but that has been unplugged
<SmilyBorg> oh well, I have a 3rd round interview at a place on Friday. hopefully that will be fruitfull
<inetpro> Private_User: I doubt it's any settings
<Private_User> ok
<inetpro> but if it is settings then it would be in the BIOS
<Private_User> because it did work previously
<Private_User> ok let me have a look at the BIOS settings
<Kilos> good luck SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> hmm.. power and battery out for 10 mins inetpro ?
<SmilyBorg> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> any bios can be corrupt if there was win on there before
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: with Kilos in here you'll never be lonely :-)
<Kilos> cheeky
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: more serious, I hope you find something soon... just keep trying
<Private_User> ok reset BIOS to default settings no difference
<inetpro> Private_User: what happens when you press the power button for a few seconds, does it shutdown?
<Private_User> yep it does
<SmilyBorg> thanks inetpro. I'm keeping a look out but not much happening in Durban. gonna have to start applying for things in JHbn and CPT, though I'm not particularly keen to move
<Private_User> SmilyBorg, you should maybe try some freelancing while you wait that could help, also PNET, CareerJunction, Jobmail, etc you can upload you CV there and apply online and I recently found that LinkedIn helps as well you just need to update you profile
<Kilos> Private_User, what bios you got?
<Kilos> award hopefully
<Private_User> Kilos, that is correct
<Vince-0> Sup SmilyBorg!
<SmilyBorg> Private_User: Yeah, gonna look at the freelancing. already had a few hits off of PNET
<SmilyBorg> Hey Vince-0
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think it's the bios, must be hardware
<Vince-0> Coffee tonight? There's something going on at the Factory
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: maybe you have ideas for SmilyBorg
<inetpro> oops for Private_User
<Kilos> lol
<SmilyBorg> Vince-0: maybe for a short while. Need to help Andrea pack for a trip to JHB
<Private_User> what I don't understand is, it was working then yesterday I noticed it was not and I cannot be 100% sure of what changed
<SmilyBorg> inetpro: maybe, what's wrong?
<inetpro> Private_User: tell SmilyBorg
 * inetpro has some work to be done
<Private_User> when ever I try to shut down in Lubuntu it reboots the machine
<Vince-0> SmilyBorg, I'm checkin the event now. May be a yawn
<Private_User> tried both on the terminal and using the GUI
<SmilyBorg> Private_User: so the system reboots rather than turning off?
<Private_User> SmilyBorg, btw LinkedIn, this one friend of mine got an offer for a job in Australia that is how I know it works as well and my friend did not even apply they recruited
<Private_User> SmilyBorg, that is correct
<SmilyBorg> Private_User: interesting, I've update my details there so will see what happens.
<SmilyBorg> Private_User: that is an odd one. never come across that happening before
<SmilyBorg> brb
<Private_User> yeah, is there any log file where I can check what may have changed on the system including any hardware changes?
<inetpro> Private_User: could even be dust, I suggest opening the inside and re-seating components
<Vince-0> SmilyBorg, http://www.pechakucha.org/cities/durban
<Private_User> inetpro, interesting I think I will try that as well
<Kilos> and blow the dust out if you can
<Kilos> garage airline
<Private_User> SmilyBorg: another thing I have learnt cause I was there where you are is that it can sometimes take up to 6 months before you can find something another option is to just hand you CV over to recruitment agencies
<Private_User> sometimes more
<Private_User> ok let me try cleaning the inside of the machine
<Kilos> Private_User, remove the battery as well
<Vince-0> jeeps this connection drops 
<Kilos> ohi deegee__ long time no see with this nick
<Kilos> wb drussell 
<Private_User> hooray!!!
<Private_User> success
<Kilos> rofl fixed?
<Kilos> \what a business
<Private_User> removing the CMOS battery and re-inserting resolved the issue
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> Maaz, inetpro ++
<Kilos> who woulda thought it was hardware but the pro
<inetpro> nee man Kilos, dit was jy wat dit genoem het
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> i havent had to battery out for a long time
<inetpro> ek meen die battery storie
<Private_User> but I also did remove some of the dust or what ever I could remove
<Private_User> :)
<inetpro> Private_User: well done!
<Kilos> that was just an addon to your cleaning and reseating advice
<Private_User> yep shutdown now works perfectly via terminal and GUI options
<Kilos> Private_User, best way is with airline at garages with an old valve in the end of the wheel pumping pipe
<nlsthzn> yeah the net split is over... alo uncle Kilos and all :)
<Private_User> thanks inetpro and Kilos  for all the help much appreciated
<Kilos> thats why we are here Private_User 
<inetpro> Private_User: you're welcome
<Kilos> sorry it took so long
<Kilos> and as i said the most helpful irc channel
<Kilos> we a good team here
<Private_User> now I wondering what in the BIOS changed and how? (*scratches head*)
<Kilos> i used to have it often with old pc
<Kilos> many battery outs
<Kilos> what mobo is it?
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> gigabyte has lekker bios upgrade from xp
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> at least it wasnt ubuntu hey Private_User 
<Kilos> makes me happy
<Private_User> yep same here
<SmilyBorg> back
<Private_User> I looked into the setting of the BIOS again I cannot see anything very different and I even changed some setting back to what I saw it was before and it still shuts down
<Private_User> so it could just be another setting that I cannot see
<Kilos> ya somehow at times bios gets a bit corrupt and only battery out helps. the default settings keeps the bug there
<Kilos> you got dual core cpu?
<Kilos> then you can enable the threading thing for more speed
<Private_User> not sure hey
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ok hang i got commands somewhere to check
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> To count processor (including cores), enter:
<Kilos> grep -c processor /proc/cpuinfo
<Kilos> once google was quicker than hunting for where i saved the info
<Private_User> CPU Cores: 1
<Kilos> ok then no threading needed
<Private_User> cool
<Private_User> so we know its a GenuineIntel, Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<Kilos> thats a good cpu that , i have it in other pc
<Kilos> will fly with 2g ram
<Private_User> yeah good CPU only issue I have is my RAM
<Private_User> only 512MB
<Private_User> and it has only 2 slots both with 256 each
<Kilos> ddr ram?
<Kilos> not ddr1 or 2
<Kilos> thats scarce as rocking horse droppings
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<Private_User> @ Kilos, LOL,  its DDR I think
<Kilos> eina i hunted everywhere
<Kilos> got 2 ig cards but they clash so got one in each pc
<Kilos> 1g
<Kilos> and when you find they want more for secondhand cards than 2g ddr3
<Kilos> swines
<Private_User> yeah I guess they know that it is rare
<Squirm> afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<adeebnqo> I have a memory card protected by a password, anyone know  how to reset it using ubuntu?
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<Kilos> what memory card?
<adeebnqo> hello Kilos, its a micro sd card. I have an adapter so I can connect it directly to my pc --- I need way to mount it or smthng and reset the password
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i didnt know they put passwords om memory cards
<Kilos> does you system see it?
<Kilos> and the adapter is sd to what
<adeebnqo> Nope. However, when I insert it on a phone--it wants a password
<Kilos> what adapter
<Kilos> to usb?
<adeebnqo> the one that looks like a huge sd card but has a micro sd card slot
 * Kilos has no idea what a sd card looks like huge or micro
<DarkSurferZA> hi guys
<DarkSurferZA> epic damage last night
<Kilos> sjoe did you have to chop up the tree?
<DarkSurferZA> tree dead
<DarkSurferZA> dstv dead
<Kilos> house the house
<DarkSurferZA> xbox, just the power brick
<Kilos> how is the house
<DarkSurferZA> 2 tv's dead
<Kilos> thats bad news hey
<DarkSurferZA> lightning hit the tree, split it in half, and hit the ground next to the tree
<Kilos> what do insurance peeps say
<charl> good afternoon
<DarkSurferZA> the ground sploded spraying mud on my walls, and rupturing a water pip from the municipal mains
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> hi DarkSurferZA 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<DarkSurferZA> insurance will pay (with hefty excess)
<Kilos> oh the tree didnt damage the roof?
<Kilos> ai1 them and their excesses
<DarkSurferZA> but could take up to 2 weeks to sort out the claim for electronics
<DarkSurferZA> yo charl 
<Kilos> why 
<DarkSurferZA> roof fine
<DarkSurferZA> assessor will come out in 2 days
<DarkSurferZA> 4 days to assess root cause of damage to electronics
<DarkSurferZA> insurance process claim and valuate goods
<DarkSurferZA> FUUUUUuu!!!!!!!
<Kilos> most likely no earth spike
<DarkSurferZA> anyway, hope these guys sort out plumbing today still
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> sounds terrible DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> how u guys doing?
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/cPJEgDt.jpg
<charl> much better than you, apparently :(
<charl> sorry to hear about your troubles
<DarkSurferZA> meh, such is life man. have days, and then have DAYS
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> we fine. only got half a mil of rain though
<DarkSurferZA> but thanks for the concern. dunno where i am gonna play xbox for a while, but again, life right?
<Kilos> you play xbox lots?
<charl> eating japanese mochi now
<charl> with red bean paste inside
<DarkSurferZA> of all the problems i could have, these are good ones.
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos: love xbox man. playing tons of GTA V
<Kilos> eeek you have worse ones?
<DarkSurferZA> was playing tons of GTA V
<Trixar_za> GTA isn't so bad
<Kilos> ive never seen one
<DarkSurferZA> no, dont have worse problems, just think they could be worse. 
<Trixar_za> Just gets a bad rep - kind of like Doom and funny enough, Night Trap
<DarkSurferZA> ie, no internet.
<Trixar_za> Night Trap is why games have a rating and age restrictions
<DarkSurferZA> or no electricity.
<charl> internet goes down, life stops
<DarkSurferZA> scary  right?
<charl> "why live" and jump off a building
<Trixar_za> The funny part is that it doesn't feature anything of what it was accused
<charl> " i can't take it anymore "
<Trixar_za> None of the politicians or Media people actually played it to see
<DarkSurferZA> Trixar_za: agree, but it is just the themes i guess
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but you get worse things in real life
<Trixar_za> Hell, in SA we tend to LIVE GTA
<Trixar_za> :P
<DarkSurferZA> if ur kids are crap at life, blame music, games, internet, porn, government, schools, and just about everyone else
<Trixar_za> Except the parents, hey? :P
<charl> whhaaha, live gta
<Trixar_za> I heard the funniest warning yesterday
<Trixar_za> It was for an adult podcast on CCMixter
<DarkSurferZA> well, i havent seen anyone fly a crop duster in to the back of a bomber before
<DarkSurferZA> Trixar_za: yeah, what was it?
<Trixar_za> "This Podcast is indented for persons 18 years and older. If that is not you, then turn this off immediately, go find your parents and tell them they're doing a bad job parenting you."
<Trixar_za> Intended*
<charl> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<DarkSurferZA> lol
<DarkSurferZA> so much lol
<DarkSurferZA> but the truth though.
<charl> you can't blame everything on the parents either though
<Trixar_za> It's even funnier if you hear how she says it
<Kilos> nope not everything
<Kilos> when kids get to school then parents know nothing and teach knows all
<DarkSurferZA> what? if they can blame everyone else, then everyone else should be able to blame them.
<charl> lol
<DarkSurferZA> Just kidding,
<Trixar_za> In what universe? Generally they disregard the teachers
<charl> DarkSurferZA: i was meaning to speak to you about something... you do pen testing right?
<Kilos> oh ya times have changed some hey
<DarkSurferZA> charl:  maybe..... it depends
<charl> DarkSurferZA: i am busy designing a protocol for instant messaging / voip / file sharing with encryption as a base
<DarkSurferZA> Ok, sounds cool
<charl> DarkSurferZA: i use xmpp right now but the main two problems are that a) there must be some data retention on the server (e.g. user accounts) and there is no built-in redundancy
<charl> the second should be b) of course :)
<charl> what i have so far is: http://charl.eu/e2ee/
<DarkSurferZA> Lemme have a look
<charl> if you happen to have some time to look it over and give me your thoughts, please do
<charl> thanks !
<Trixar_za> http://ccmixter.org/files/RoseCaraway/36017
<Trixar_za> That's the one with the warning
<DarkSurferZA> charl: only had a brief look, havent had time to process yet, but itsounds like an IM protocol built on tor and perspectives
<charl> no definitely nothing to do with tor
<charl> i want to stay the heck away from it
<DarkSurferZA> Yeah, i mean from a framework perspective.
<DarkSurferZA> Also have you seen the perspectives project?
<charl> it takes end-to-end encryption seriously though
<charl> can't say i have, although it does sound vaguely familiar
<charl> this one? http://perspectives-project.org/
<DarkSurferZA> Couple of issuesmay arise with identity theft, and NSA snooping but it could work given some tinkering
<DarkSurferZA> Also doesnt allow for users to recover their identities because they own their identities. That is a problem for the typical end user
<DarkSurferZA> Let me apply my brain here properly and we can chat in a different forum
<DarkSurferZA> Sure other people here dont want to be bored by my ramblings.
<charl> identity theft? sorry i don't get it
<charl> and it's supposed to circumvent nsa snooping by keeping all the keys on the client only
<Kilos> no man
<charl> so even the server operators have the absolute minimum access to information
<Kilos> we all wanna see how clever you are
<DarkSurferZA> The problem with certificates, especially asmetric certs is that the public keysare 
<DarkSurferZA> Crap
<DarkSurferZA> Keys a 
<DarkSurferZA> Urgh!!!  Gimme a sec. Keyboard fail
<charl> np :)
<DarkSurferZA> Try again
<DarkSurferZA> Public keys crypt messages in a static manner, right? So if you crypt "hi" 7 times with the same pub key
<DarkSurferZA> You get the same cipher text
<DarkSurferZA> Right?
<Kilos> charl, question
<DarkSurferZA> If the public key, is derived from the private key, and you have the cipher text as well as plain text, it is about filling in the blanks to get the private key
<DarkSurferZA> Right?
<Kilos> cant you build otr into it
<Kilos> so pcs encrypt to each other
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos: tor is a bad idea, but charl has a workable idea in here.just needs tweaking
<Kilos> oh is otr tor?
<DarkSurferZA> Most end users dont like tor. Except if ur buying on the silk road that is
<DarkSurferZA> Tor
<DarkSurferZA> The onion router
<Kilos> i dunno what that is
<charl> yeah tor is slow and it's very often abused
<Kilos> pidgin otr works well
<Kilos> is that also tor?
<charl> i was looking at having maximum two "servers" between the clients
<charl> also so that you can transfer for example large files
<charl> at a usable speed
<DarkSurferZA> Anyway, charl, there are some cool ideas here man. I aint putting it down.
<charl> Kilos: otr is another encryption technique, i didn't know about it at the time, but that is worth looking into
<charl> Kilos: i drafted this spec based on openpgp instead but otr seems to have some advantages above openpgp
<DarkSurferZA> But, if it were to work in a useable fashion, the client and the server would agree on a session key to be used in conjunction with the pgp keys
<Kilos> the otr function used on xchat is a setup pain but pidgin is very simple
<charl> the main advantage seems to be: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_secrecy
<charl> "In cryptography, forward secrecy (also known as perfect forward secrecy or PFS[1]) is a property of key-agreement protocols that ensures that a session key derived from a set of long-term keys will not be compromised if one of the long-term keys is compromised in the future."
<charl> DarkSurferZA: yes the connections between the client and server and between servers are all tls
<charl> DarkSurferZA: and then openpgp as an extra layer on top of tls for end-to-end encryption
<DarkSurferZA> Also, the client would determin a circuit for sending messages, and the server could use a different one for their responses. 
<DarkSurferZA> Circuit = servers hops routing etc
<charl> DarkSurferZA: exactly!
<charl> so even if you can intercept a particuar path then you don't get the full communication
<charl> you only have part of it
<charl> so you could for example alternate between servers in different parts of the world
<charl> so even if the encryption can be broken that adds an extra layer of difficulty
<charl> you could even split up a single message and route parts of it through different servers
<DarkSurferZA> This requires each server to be able to route traffic on a session bassis, as well as for the client to open multiple circuits to a host
<charl> if you want to go full paranoia mode
<charl> yeah my idea is that the clients determine the route
<charl> and the client can do that in an ad-hoc fashion
<charl> the idea is that the server needs to know the absolute minimum
<charl> trust the client, not the server
<DarkSurferZA> The problem is that the redundancy componant has a fail aspect that the NSA would abuse to harvest messages
<DarkSurferZA> I.e. if the NSA controls1 host in a circuit, they could see the whole message.
<charl> if you *could* take certain servers down
<charl> hmmm not sure i understand
<charl> in a circuit yes but the idea would be to use different circuits
<DarkSurferZA> You dont need to take them down. Think water through some channels. 
<DarkSurferZA> If i want more water to go through 1 channel, i just make the other channel appear more full. Get it?
<charl> yeah... but explain "more full"
<Kilos> tap half closed
<DarkSurferZA> Send it lots of work, so your client talks to other hosts
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> decreasing flow in one pipe increases flow in other pipe
<charl> that is possible yesah
<charl> *yeah
<charl> that could indeed be used as one avenue of attack
<charl> however, the clients could also be "smart" about it
<charl> for example, if sending messages through certain servers persistently fails, warn the user for example
<charl> i don't think this is an issue you would very easily be able to work around actually, tough one
<DarkSurferZA> No, because it wouldnt fail
<DarkSurferZA> It would just process (successfully) fewer messages
<DarkSurferZA> And the wider channel gets more of your messages
<charl> but how would the client know the server is too "full" if no messages fail
<charl> unless the server tells the client "sorry i'm being overloaded right now"
<DarkSurferZA> The recipient acknowledges the message id right?
<charl> but in that case the client could once again warn the user "be careful"
<charl> yeah correct
<charl> after it's been decrypted as part of the message
<DarkSurferZA> So if i send 100 messages, and the first 10 go out
<DarkSurferZA> 5 through channel 1, and 5 through channel 2
<DarkSurferZA> 5 responses arive from channel 1, and so far, 0 from channel 2
<DarkSurferZA> Client sends another 5 to channel 1, still waiting for responses from channel 2
<DarkSurferZA> 40 messages into channel 1 later, 5 responses are received from channel 2
<charl> ah i see, so this is how you funnel
<DarkSurferZA> 90% of traffic is forces through a potentially bad gateway
<charl> yeah makes sense
<charl> but in a case like this, the client once again needs to be intelligent
<charl> to split messages up and where it can't be, warn the user
<charl> add more servers to create more paths
<charl> but this could also happen on the receiving end
<DarkSurferZA> Again, it is complicated.
<charl> so the client needs to know the exact path to the other client, and once again would need to be intelligent about it and warn the user
<DarkSurferZA> Because using this method, the NSA would "blacklist" all good servers
<charl> "something's up be careful the network is under attack"
<charl> yeah it's possible, you have a very good point, that definitely needs to be addressed
<charl> you are like the first person that i speak to about this that actually has some good feedback, this is what i'm looking for, thanks :)
<DarkSurferZA> Also, the client should never know the path of the message, as that requires a known circuit, somewhere in a readable message body
<DarkSurferZA> Np
<DarkSurferZA> I.e. meta data has more use to me on a large scale than data
<DarkSurferZA> So if i know who talks to who the most, and i can fingerprint messages by the circuit they travel on, then i can id users
<charl> i was thinking, the client selects a particular server it is connected to, and selects one of the servers the receiving end is connected to, and tells its server "here is the message, route it to this user on this server"
<DarkSurferZA> The best defense i can come up with is 2 fold
<DarkSurferZA> Ok, wait, let me hear more
<charl> but that is in plaintext (well, not plaintext, it's over tls of course) and then sends the end-to-end encrypted part of the message after that
<charl> so the most the servers could know is, this user is talking to that user
<charl> absolutely nothing more
<DarkSurferZA> So if a server can read the source, and destination, as well as the users desired next hop (to form a circuit), that must be clear text
<DarkSurferZA> Right?
<charl> the idea of course is that servers retain absolutely no data, but of course you can't force that down
<charl> yes that first part yes
<charl> it's almost like a packet with source and destination, but the data inside the packet is encrypted
<charl> so the only data you could read if you are sitting on one of the servers is who is talking to who, but you don't know what they are saying (unless you can crack the crypto of course)
<charl> and the end-to-end crypto is a transaction that is made between two clients, you could have the possiblity for multiple types of crypto, layered within each other
<charl> you could also negotiate session keys etc
<DarkSurferZA> Right. So the data inside is the message, but the metadata outside (user 1, talking to user 2, wants traffic to hop from me to server x to end user)  is in a publicly readable format
<DarkSurferZA> Otherwise the serverr couldnt route the message, right
<charl> yes, well not publicly readable, but readable by both servers yes
<charl> exactly
<charl> that is unfortunately necessary at this point, i haven't managed to figure out anything better
<DarkSurferZA> Cool,so thats what i meant. The meta data, is of more value on a large scale, than the data.
<DarkSurferZA> Data forms part of a targeted attack,meta data falls at the drag net
<charl> yes, unfortunately
<charl> the idea is however that each client has a list of trusted servers
<DarkSurferZA> So, if i were looking for a terrorist for example (#noNSA)
<DarkSurferZA> And i busted 1 user
<charl> by trusted i mean only trust any server as far as absolutely necessary, no more
<charl> but the server also, by necessity again, has to know the client's ip address for example, no way around it
<DarkSurferZA> And my metadata said he spoke to 17 people.
<DarkSurferZA> 17 people are suspects
<DarkSurferZA> I can fingerprint those people based on the way they speak, even if they change ip addresses
<DarkSurferZA> I can then read how much they speak to each other
<DarkSurferZA> Then build a profile
<DarkSurferZA> Then follow ip addresses as their fingerprints come online.
<DarkSurferZA> Then have target attacks launched against each host
<DarkSurferZA> For example, i have disclosed a 0 day to MSFT last week which allows me to access any network / service using NTLM
<DarkSurferZA> Users always fail targeted attacks, so the idea is for a client to be anonymous, private, and untraceable.
<DarkSurferZA> If for whatever reason they are compromised, they client must be amneasiac
<DarkSurferZA> The only way this is possible is to design the solution from the ground up assumng that each server is compromised
<DarkSurferZA> I have some brain farts at the moment on how to mitigate most of what we mentioned, but i need to organise them into meaningful thoughts
<DarkSurferZA> I.e. broadcast your message with a random number of hops in the circuit (1-5), and use a raid 5 type arrangement where each message is broadcast to a random % of your server list
<DarkSurferZA> But never a meaningfull % to any 1 host
<DarkSurferZA> Also would need a notary principal, because signatures can be forged
<DarkSurferZA> charl: i lose you man?
<Kilos> he just changing gears
<charl> hi sorry
<charl> got interrupted
<charl> DarkSurferZA: sounds really interesting
<charl> i'm not trying to create another tor though, i'm trying to keep this relatively simple
<charl> but you have some very interesting ideas here above
<charl> DarkSurferZA: sorry i gotta get some work done on this end, shall we go off and do some more thinking, let it sink in and catch up in a couple of days? i really like your thinking
<Xethron> Afternoon everyone
<Xethron> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Xethron> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Xethron: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Xethron> :(
<Xethron> But I haven't had one yet
<Xethron> Fine, I'll go make it myself
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<superfly> DarkSurferZA: I'm trying to figure out the URL that a device is making a connection to over HTTPS - any ideas? (I'm playing around)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Xethron and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Xethron> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Xethron
<Kilos> all good Xethron ?
<Xethron> mostly yes
<Xethron> Just busy :)
<Kilos> good
 * Kilos waits for next storm. saw a pic sis got from youtube of the lightening in sandton last night
<Kilos> sjoe
<DarkSurferZA> Yo superfly
<DarkSurferZA> Soz man, missed that
<superfly> hey DarkSurferZA
<DarkSurferZA> What kind of device
<superfly> no worries
<superfly> an iPod
<DarkSurferZA> Download the free version of burp proxy online, then setup your proxy settings on the ipod
<DarkSurferZA> Make it point to your running version of burp proxy
<DarkSurferZA> Otherwise, if you want to catch alltraffic from your ipod, use a combination of wireshark, and an arp poison on the network
<Vince-0> !
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hello kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi. I go eat dinner - got black beans and brown rice. yum.
<kbmonkey> and hear thunder again. ai!
<Kilos> haha ok
<Kilos> how is this for lightening  http://imageshack.com/i/2oqvdnj
<Kilos> ask DarkSurfer he felt the after effects and is still feeling it
<Private_User> thunder storm, gonna have to log off and shutdown cheers people
<Private_User> later
<kbmonkey> ja its hitting here now
<kbmonkey> lots of lightning
<Kilos> the heavens are angry with us
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn wb
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<nlsthzn> good night
<inetpro> good evening
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> hi psychicist 
<inetpro> hi charl
<psychicist> hi charl 
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello psychicist
<kbmonkey> evening. how goes alll?
<kbmonkey> looking at the cone mua, it seems nice so far.
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello 0/
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-15
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<nuvolari> o/ hallo oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit vanogend met oom?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> redelik dankie en self?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom :-D pas weer in 2 van my ou broeke 
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> wel, ek sien hulle nou weer as nuwe broeke
<Kilos> het jy minder vetmaak kosse geeet
<Kilos> en coke en sweets
<Kilos> lekkers
<nuvolari> ja oom, koffie gelos, tee sonder suiker, niks swieties nie, niks brood nie
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> morning gwood 
<Kilos> me goes to kde 12.04 for a bit
<Kilos> sheep time
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> no noobs to lead astray
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn psychicist 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> !
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> Vince-0: !
<Vince-0> work work
<Kilos> and still many years of it ahead
<Kilos> some times being old has some advantages
<Symmetria> man, Im listening to this presentation
<Symmetria> by this guy who is deploying fiber in the amazon
<Symmetria> as in, through the jungle in the trees
<Vince-0> jeepers
<charl> wow awesome
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> how goes it
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how goes it Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you magespawn ?
<magespawn> the main wireless link for the farm went down, so i spent the last two days fixing that
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how do you find something like that
<Kilos> as in what went down
<magespawn> testing from both ends and then replace 
<magespawn> Nanobridge M5 link from here to town, one on each end, the town one is connected directly to the adsl line and the farm side to the linksys router that controls the network on the this side
<magespawn> connected directly to the adsl router in town
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> been a testing time hey magespawn ? but you on top off it so well done
<magespawn> getting there Kilos, thanks
<mazal> Afternoon everyone
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<mazal> How goes magespawn ?
<magespawn> good and you?
<mazal> Ok thanx
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Mirrag oom
<Kilos> wat het jy nou gebreek
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Niks nie , te moeg om iets te breek :)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Was 'n harde week die
<Kilos> hoekom?
<mazal> Baie werk gehad.
<Kilos> nee man baie werk is as jy tot 10pm elke aand werk en kry nie klaar nie
<Kilos> nm
<Kilos> 2200
<Kilos> dit lekker warm buite. hulle het gese 38 maar ek dink dis ietwat minder
<mazal> Dis serious hitte wat ons die jaar het
<mazal> Maak my bang vir hael
<Kilos> ja baie lekker
<Kilos> kan miskien storm weer later
<Kilos> hael is stikstof vir plante
<Kilos> stukstof
<Kilos> daai goed
<mazal> Maar dit breek als stukkend
<Kilos> ja party keer
<Kilos> wb aquarat 
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Any Linre Office Calc experts here ?
<Kilos> hmm... 
<mazal> Laat my nou dink aan daai ou liedtjie " Things that make you go hmmmmm "
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Deesdae het ek net " things that make you go huh ????? "
<magespawn> more and more
<mazal> Enjoy your weekend everyone
<mazal> Cheers !!
<magespawn> later all, home time for me
<magespawn> exit
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey you feeling better
<kbmonkey> much kilos thanks man
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> yup
<Vince-0> kbmonkey, !
<kbmonkey> hi Vince-0 !
<kbmonkey> I cannot fathom why most cli mail agents are so whacky to configure!
<kbmonkey> they make me want to eat my hat
<Vince-0> cli ninjas must suffer
<kbmonkey> you sure learn a lot about the protocols underneath the covers!
<kbmonkey> I set up an imap sync to my local which is used as the mailbox, reading mails is lightning fast now
<kbmonkey> now to set up sending... :P
<Vince-0> you could try using davmail - I use it in front of exchange 
<Vince-0> then Evolution talks to DAV and exchange can gtfo
<kbmonkey> lol, no this is all IMAP
<Vince-0> home time!
<kbmonkey> still, it is amazing how 99% of mail clients misinterpreted and misimplement the IMAP standard
<Kilos> yesterday was a hard day for the pro
<Kilos> most likely wont see him till sunday night
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you still studying?
<Kilos> hi Private_User you still shutting down
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hi gerritfromsa 
<gerritfromsa> Howzit from Jhb
<Kilos> lekker in pts. we waiting for next storm to build
<Kilos> pta
<gerritfromsa> Just got my 1st tablet can you believe it
<gerritfromsa> Feeil
<gerritfromsa> Feels like i was left behind...
<Kilos> haha i dont have one and my sisters one made me hate them
<Kilos> too much to still learn android stuff
<gerritfromsa> Got one from tarsus for just R1800
<Kilos> ah she got the 999 one somewhere in midrand
<Kilos> stylus
<Kilos> can do email
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
 * nlsthzn is not studying... should be but isn't... so sad
<kbmonkey> tell me about it, heh
<kbmonkey> it is like work is our cryptonite
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> naughty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :p
 * Kilos gonna hit you
<Kilos> priorities
<Kilos> first study then play to relåx before the next study session
<Kilos> oh ya nlsthzn what we gonna do about poor langjan with his webcam not working on skype
<Kilos> is it the skype install that faulty or what
<Kilos> maybe a purge and reinstall?
<nlsthzn> thing is skype is closed source so if the issue is with skype you are stuck. the fact that it works in cheese etc. tells me that driver wise everything is ok...
<nlsthzn> then again what the hell do I know :
<Kilos> yeah but didnt he say it worked on 12.04 before
<Kilos> dont act doff man , you clever
<Kilos> if it worked on 12.04 before he went 13.04 then back again means he has conf probs , not so?
<nlsthzn> not impossible...
<Kilos> shame the poor guy
<nlsthzn> the real clever peeps are the ones that know where to start looking and what commands can tell them the info they need... and most of them can't care less about skype
<Kilos> and he a serious ballie
<nlsthzn> there are alternatives to skype IMO... that work better and are less hassle :/
<Kilos> ya but he cant expect all his contacts to change as well
<Kilos> i have no idea how webcams work so cant help him but he has been trying to get help for a long time now
<Kilos> poor show from our side hey?
<Kilos> not us the clever guys
<Kilos> lemme mail him and get him here so we can hear what he has tried and so on
<Kilos> ubuntu must work
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> where do webcams plug in usb ?
<kbmonkey> yes, usb
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yw Kilos 
<Kilos> and what is cheese? apart from the lekker stuff that goes inna mouth
<kbmonkey> rofl
<kbmonkey> it takes snaps frm the webcam
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> videos of pictures
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> as in, "say cheese"
 * Kilos needs to sort some uncapped wifi from somewhere so i can try these things
<Kilos> lol is that where they got the name
<kbmonkey> don't worry you are not missing much
<Kilos> cheese- to make it look like you smiling
<kbmonkey> our kamera takes nicer pics than a webcam can 
<kbmonkey> your*
<Kilos> what camera?
<kbmonkey> any camera
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> oh, ha ha I get you
<Kilos> i got one in my nokia
<Kilos> all i need
<kbmonkey> perfect
<Kilos> if i can get jan here ill make him work till that cam works
<Kilos> even clean reinstall
<Kilos> last resort of course
<kbmonkey> ah, the reinstall last resort, a remnant from the windows culture
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> no man thats the first resort there
<Kilos> you must hang here the weekend kbmonkey im sure langjan will pop in sometime
<Kilos> ill tell him what size hammer to use and you tell which hand to use
<kbmonkey> sure. fair warning, I only had one webcam and never used it much
<kbmonkey> also if its skype I cant help
<kbmonkey> if it works with cheese or vlc then yes
<Kilos> listen to the reasoning
<kbmonkey> right 'o
<Kilos> if it worked before he went 13.03
<Kilos> then he came back to 12.04
<Kilos> he mighta not formatted home so still has the 13.04 prob there
<Kilos> or done a backup from the 13.04
<kbmonkey> usb thingies use drivers and those live in the linux kernel so it could be the older one does not have his webcam drivers
<kbmonkey> but ya, it is testable using vlc and things
<Kilos> no man it worked on 12.04 first time
<kbmonkey> gotcha
<Kilos> upgrading killed it
<kbmonkey> ag no man
<Kilos> i once had an xchat prob and the only cure was to delete a hidden file in home
<Kilos> .xchat or something
<kbmonkey> dotfiles
<kbmonkey> those are configuration files
<kbmonkey> they start with a dot
<Kilos> ya them
<Kilos> but normally hidden
<kbmonkey> yes, any file starting with a dot is 'hidden' from normal view
<Kilos> does aptitude or apt-get purge delete them?
<kbmonkey> the purge command removes configs yes
<Kilos> cool
<kbmonkey> the remove command just removes the app, but keeps the config
<Kilos> we get him to purge skype
<kbmonkey> thats the difference between the two
<kbmonkey> alright
<Kilos> then reinstall with cam plugged in
<Kilos> and hold thumbs
<kbmonkey> dmesg tells you what the 'puter "sees" as you connect a usb thing. 
<kbmonkey> that helps to find out if the webcam is seen properly
<Kilos> ok if he comes you give that kinda info
<kbmonkey> great :)
<Kilos> it must be if cheese sees it
<Kilos> sick skype.conf methinks
<kbmonkey> I see my folks tomorrow daytime, but I will probably be on line after
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> yw :)
<kbmonkey> i go eat dinner now, horay
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good evenin
<inetpro> Maaz: ask Kilos why are you so quiet this evening?
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll ask Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ohi inetpro hows you?
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "ask Kilos why are you so quiet this evening?" 25 seconds ago
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dont sit and watch the screen all the time man
<Kilos> 5 to blank screen
<Kilos> 5  mins
<Kilos> thats why the bloep
<inetpro> you been quiet for almost half an hour
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<Kilos> was reading onna fone
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> why?
<psychicist> evening inetpro 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> im about half way through all the scifi books at gutemburg.org
<inetpro> good evening psychicist
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<inetpro> Kilos: no ways
<Kilos> im telling you
<Kilos> lots are short, like 80kB so a couple a day
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> Kilos: it's gutenberg.org
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> oh ya sorry
<Kilos> we need to teach the bot to hand out biltong
<Kilos> while you doing nothing think about why jans skype might not work
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: the list on the Science Fiction Bookshelf is massive
<inetpro> Kilos: did you find any good reads?
<Kilos> yeah some very good books there
<Kilos> and old books that talk about things long before they were established facts
<Kilos> dont ai! man poor jan sukkeling and no one else wants to help
<Kilos> and he 10 years older than me
<Kilos> shame
<inetpro> :-)
 * inetpro is no fan of skype, thus better if it aint working
<inetpro> G+ hangouts is 10 times better
<Kilos> to each his own
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you even start choosing a book from that list
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> you download them in qioo format
<Kilos> to your pc then drag drop onto fone memory card
<Kilos> build in reader in each book
<inetpro> no man, what I mean is that there are so many to choose from
<Kilos> tick on the book you want and it goes there
<Kilos> lol i started top and bottom
<Kilos> qioo format is the lightest download
<inetpro> sjoe, those at the top look boring
<Kilos> some are but in between there are good ones
<charl> hi inetpro, Kilos 
<charl> what is good for voip and is completely open source
<inetpro> hello charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> i tried a whole bunch of implementations but they seem to suffer from terrible echo issues or horrible sound quality
<charl> have not tried rapidshare for voice yet
<inetpro> charl: you think there are proprietary solutions that don't have problems?
<charl> skype works really really well
<charl> so apparently there are :)
<charl> great sound quality and echo cancelling - no problems at all
<nlsthzn> to conference call with vary low latency use the apps gamers use like teamspeak etc
<charl> is teamspeak open source?
<inetpro> hmm... I've had calls with people on skype that were absolutely horrendous 
<nlsthzn> ah opensource I don't know
<charl> good to know there is one alternative to skype in any case
<charl> i would much rather use something that isn't from microsoft
<inetpro> charl: google+ hangouts to the same people has worked much better for me
<charl> interesting, and that all runs inside a browser?
<charl> although i want to try and avoid google almost as much as i avoid microsoft
<inetpro> and I can agree with that as well, unfortunately I haven't found other practicable solutions 
<charl> same here
<inetpro> unfortunately google, iirc, was able to buy the developer who started the oss solution that was built into pidgin
<inetpro> can't remember the name
<charl> the xmpp jingle protocol?
<charl> the main problem is not with the vehicle but with the oss codecs it seems
<charl> maybe there are some free codecs that don't suck but the default ones usually just suck
<inetpro> not sure what it was, but I was very disapointed at the time when this happened
<charl> it's hard for me to believe that we still don't have a workable alternative for voip on linux to be honest
<charl> i should say, an open source one i mean
<charl> by the way, i dunno if you saw but i had a very interesting conversation with darksurferza re that proposal of mine
<inetpro> this is exactly why we need the focus on proper oss licensing
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> obviously programmers also want to put bread on the table
<inetpro> but we have to find solutions that are self sustainable
<Kilos> charl, http://www.jitsi.org
<charl> yeah but i mean a lot of programmers for example work at universities like me
<charl> if you develop code on government funding you don't care what happens to it, you want it to get used by as many people as possible
<charl> it's not like you have any worries about making money out of it
<inetpro> Tivoization is evil!
<Kilos> saved that link when still on 10.10
<charl> Kilos: have tried it, it sucks
<Kilos> ah
<charl> hmmm the new version looks good
<charl> maybe i should try it again, but i could remember last time it really was terrible
<Kilos> well man still evolving
<charl> yeah exactly
<charl> growing pains etc
<charl> ok lemme try it again
<charl> last time i was developing open source software i picked the affero gpl
<charl> because that is another loophole, saas
<Kilos> if it has potential then help them improve it
<inetpro> charl: asterisk?
<inetpro> must say I've never tried it
<inetpro> cocooncrash: wb
<inetpro> charl: what about ekiga?
<charl> inetpro: yeah but asterisk is a sip server, then you in any case have issues with nat routing
<charl> inetpro: afaik sip is very insecure too
<charl> ok for on a corporate lan for example
<charl> otherwise you will have to start using vpns etc
<Kilos> charl, is that jitsy like pidgin
<Kilos> not a proper skype tool
<charl> tried ekiga too, absolutely terrible
<charl> echo, voice quality is horrible
<charl> i should add, i tried it 12+ months ago
<charl> about 18 months i think
<charl> maybe in the meantime it could have improved
<Kilos> lots happens in 18 months
<Kilos> maybe i crash now
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> guten nicht
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> nacht
<charl> lol nicht is "not"
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dom donner
<charl> :D
<inetpro> :-)
<charl> have a good night Kilos :)
<Kilos> guten nacht
<Kilos> ty see youall morrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-16
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> guten morgen you herren okes
<kbmonkey> gutentag Kilos , wie gehts?
<Kilos> gut
<Kilos> jan says hell pop on here the weekend
<kbmonkey> it is weekend _now_
<Kilos> hows you
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> i was up at 5
<Kilos> wow wet the bed?
<kbmonkey> hahaha. no.... 
<kbmonkey> just... woke up
<Kilos> thats a good sign though, sick all gone
<kbmonkey> decided to do some chores while I was awake
<kbmonkey> is it a good sign still if only 5 hrs sleep?
<Kilos> you inna flat?
<kbmonkey> ya
<Kilos> no 5 hrs too min
<kbmonkey> exactly
<kbmonkey> but my brain is like *zing* wide awake
<Kilos> afternoon nap called for then
<Kilos> thats good then
<kbmonkey> yes it is good. maybe I woke up as I was dreaming about waffles and got hungry
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> now I have black coffee
<Kilos> sugar is poison
<Kilos> eeek black is too bitter
<Kilos> milk smoothes it
<kbmonkey> black no sugar
<Kilos> eeeek
<kbmonkey> like my granpa used to have it
<kbmonkey> puts hair on yer eyes
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> but something to look forward , fixi that skype prob
<Kilos> fixing
<kbmonkey> you skype?
<Kilos> shame hes tried lists and forums and the 2 links to the prob show solved but dont work
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> no cam
<Kilos> but too much data use anyway
<kbmonkey> skype is a microsoft product. it is a binary blob. you wont get much help or support for it.
<Kilos> i dont think its skype as such but the install on 12.04
<Kilos> ian also has probs on his 12.04 kde
<Kilos> can only look one way at a time he says
<kbmonkey> wat
<Kilos> whatever that means
<kbmonkey> is his neck paining?
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> he can see them or them see him but not both at once
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> oh like a software issue, the cam actually work
<Kilos> if he sees them and activates the thing that lets them see him it crashes
<Kilos> i dont know enough to comment
<kbmonkey> fair enough, lets wait for the third degree
<kbmonkey> meanwhile...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on!!!
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> see even the bot knows black coffee not good
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<kbmonkey> yes, yes I do! gimme!
<Kilos> only anarecsic peeps need to drink black strong coffee to be able to cast a shadow
<Kilos> forget spelling
<Kilos> very skinny peeps
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows neelsie
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I cant help with that pdf issue
<kbmonkey> it does not look like that pdf was created with the special input fields you need to fill in in digitally
<Kilos> haha its to hard to sort , i dont understand why peeps do it
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> it was created with intent to print out
<Kilos> oh on a printer
<kbmonkey> your best bet is to convert it to an image, and type in your words with a font
<Kilos> then fill in and scan and sent back?
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> you want to email it?
<kbmonkey> not post
<Kilos> np ill vloek the rep
<kbmonkey> no printing or scanning
<Kilos> ya email is all i have, post office far away
<kbmonkey> just save as image and overlay your words
<Kilos> ok ill try that ty
<kbmonkey> I did that for many forms
<kbmonkey> as for signing, I scan my sig into computer and paste it over the form
<kbmonkey> `I saved it as a png for you, I email it back?
<Kilos> will look into that as well ty my monkey
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> do you have a paint program?
<kbmonkey> you can use that to put words on the image ;)
<Kilos> must have
<Kilos> got full libreoffice stuff
<kbmonkey> oh okay
<kbmonkey> do you have gimp too?
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> oh i guess your office will do. good man
<Kilos> only ever used it to scale images
<kbmonkey> you can open pdf in gimp and it becomes an image
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> then you can put words with gimp, or export the image and put words in office or what have you
<Kilos> ill try that too ty
<kbmonkey> press control+E (for export) to save it as an image :)
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... I am ok thx
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> lol it shows tiny with gimp. lemme experiment
<nlsthzn> change view %
<nlsthzn> or ctrl and mouse wheel up and down
<kbmonkey> press 1 to zoom 100%
<kbmonkey> the number one
<kbmonkey> also note the size when you open and select the import options
<Kilos> in view it shows as 100%
<kbmonkey> as you are emailing keep the resolution at 96
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<kbmonkey> does ZA have anything like the FDA?
<Kilos> ah double clicking it made it bigger
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Federal Drug Administration?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, that is just the view of the image, the actual size may very well differ
<kbmonkey> food and drug admin
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<nlsthzn> well a view of 100% shows the actual size of the image :p
<magespawn> i think so kbmonkey , but i am not really sure what it would be called
<kbmonkey> oh, the FDA has an embassy in pretoria. interesting.
<kbmonkey> no I was just wondering how ZA manages food approval
<kbmonkey> Kilos, are you planning a tech support kind of job ?
<kbmonkey> you know with the hardware supplier and stuff
<Kilos> i wanted to get sticks from them to start with, and then do the tech support with the booklet im writing
<Kilos> data rec and boot probs etc
<Kilos> i think i can help peeps with hardware probs
<kbmonkey> that is amazing Kilos 
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> like lotsa drives get discarded after win has allowed a virus to kill the mbr
<Kilos> then the pc dont even see it
<Kilos> im using 2 such discards here for kde and unity
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos
<Kilos> ok the one has to have win on the first 20g to use the bad sectors that linux suffers with
<Kilos> linux is very sensitive to drive probs
<magespawn> using linux to sort windows poblems
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> there are times when fixmbr and fixboot dont work
<magespawn> learn to program and write your own
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im a hardware person. lpi and python above my noggin
<Kilos> hardware i can see
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> i can see that
<Kilos> but linux tools are tops for data recovery
<Kilos> finds stuff peeps didnt know was there even
<Kilos> like if he bought a second hand machine and formatted and installed his own win
<Kilos> magespawn, knows how slow the process is though
<kbmonkey> yup
<Kilos> lol thats what got me going. need a quadcore to speed things up
<Kilos> yo DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Yo Kilos
<DarkSurferZA> Sitting in ZaCon at the moment. Some interesting zacon.org talks
<Kilos> ah
<DarkSurferZA> Gave out some pc boards and arduino chips as badges. Very cool
<kbmonkey> cool!
<DarkSurferZA> What u up to?
<kbmonkey> oh nice, jealous!
<DarkSurferZA> Yo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> im fixing a 5 plug adapter that keep tripping
<Kilos> peeps getting to clever now. saw an add for a tattoo that works as a mike? can it be true
<kbmonkey> rofl
<Kilos> lol a wireless mike 
<Kilos> maybe they implant a chip under the tattoo
<DarkSurferZA> That doesnt soundright
<DarkSurferZA> *sound right
<Kilos> could be good though for peeps that sit on cells while driving
<Kilos> they can implant a speaker in the ear as well
<DarkSurferZA> Or for the nsa ato snoop on peeps
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh you with that funny name place
<Kilos> dei something
<Kilos> advertised on the idiot box alongside a mercedes add as sponsor for something
<kbmonkey> that box gives you square eyes
<Kilos> i watch some things and masterchef
<Kilos> get hungry watching them
<Kilos> and fringe
<Kilos> lekke scifi seriel
<kbmonkey> I been watching old movies
<kbmonkey> dr strangelove
<Kilos> and no risk of square eyes?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wb neelsie
<kbmonkey> well I am off for a lunch meeting
<Kilos> enjoy
<kbmonkey> chat laters all
<nlsthzn> alo again
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Kilos, kbmonkey, nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nlsthzn> herro
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> that quassel lets you sneak in too quietly
<magespawn> home time for me, later all
<kbmonkey> hello
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello charl 
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hallo
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Trixar_za> Goodnite Kilos
<inetpro> good evening 
<superfly> hi
<inetpro> quiet here today 
<kbmonkey> evening
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-17
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 space 
<space> Hola
<Vince-0> @
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> good morning folks
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> that was a nice, now I have coffee
<kbmonkey> Kilos, have you grown any plants hydroponically before?
<Kilos> a nice what? brekky
<kbmonkey> a nice peach, oops
<Kilos> i dunno what hydroponically involves but ive grown some just in water with my own fertilizer mix
<Kilos> yellow peaches are kings food
<Vince-0> kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> yes growin in nutrient water solution without soil
<Kilos> i use red wrigglers to make a kinda compost from scrap foods grass and sheep manure
<kbmonkey> hmmm
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 !
<kbmonkey> ya Kilos I am thinking to set up some indoor hydro system for growin vegetables
<Vince-0> check out my Android multi-window: https://plus.google.com/101611463436696898503/posts/LLH11YqxVJw
<Kilos> the whole process gives off vermi tea
<kbmonkey> worm tea is super plant food. insecticide too
<Kilos> which makes plants grow like mad
<Kilos> also the vermicast is good to put in pots with some soil too
<kbmonkey> is that a tiling window manager for android Vince-0 ? neat.
<Vince-0> its Trebuchet as far as I can see they modded it
<kbmonkey> sucks the weekend is almost done, need more time - lets build a time machine
<Vince-0> yaa
<kbmonkey> seen that film Primer? like that.
<kbmonkey> make copies of yourselves, what a great idea!
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> useful only if you can suck their minds back into one
<kbmonkey> what is everyone doing today?
<Kilos> looking how to make a google site
<Vince-0> I just bought a nice lil VPS in Canada: cloudatcost.com
<Kilos> gave up that pdf thing for now
<Vince-0> looking at CherryPy
<kbmonkey> cool Vince-0 - is that for personal use, well priced?
<kbmonkey> shame Kilos, pdf does not make it easy huh
<kbmonkey> email them and ask for a editable word form instead
<Kilos> no i hate pdf. ill ask sis to go have it printed somewhere so i can fill it in and sign then scan and mail back i think that will work
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: ya I thinker with some programming of things
<kbmonkey> In older instruments, reticle crosshairs and stadia marks were made using threads taken from the cocoon of the brown recluse spider
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn and you ?
<nlsthzn> always good thanks :)
<Kilos> great
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> got me a car battery charger. 
<Vince-0> whoot
<kbmonkey> https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page
<kbmonkey> peer to peer encrypted messaging
<kbmonkey> looks interesting
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> Maaz, beer please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, brewery on
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<charl> lol
<kbmonkey> ah well, thanks anyway beerbot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> too early for beer :P
<Kilos> batteries are expensive now hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> sis paid nearly 1k for one for a uno
<Kilos> 968 i think it was
<kbmonkey> they are!
<charl> you know who i haven't seen in a while, cantide
<charl> i wonder how he's doing in korea
<charl> Maaz: last seen cantide
<Maaz> charl: What?
<charl> Maaz: help
<Maaz> charl: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<charl> Maaz: help me with monitoring things
<Maaz> charl: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<charl> Maaz: help me with remembering things
<Maaz> charl: I use the following features for remembering things: factoid, karma, meeting, memo and seen
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<charl> Maaz: seen cantide
<Maaz> charl: cantide was last seen 5 days, 5 hours, 25 minutes and 19 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-11-12 08:40:07 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-11-12 08:46:37 SAST
<charl> ok that's not so bad
<charl> i got my i3 working lekker now http://paste.ubuntu.com/6431551/
<charl> created key bindings to connect my external screen and disconnect it
<theblazehen> charl: You like i3? Thinking of trying it. Also, hi all
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> how's it going
<charl> here's my ~/.i3status config http://paste.ubuntu.com/6431623/
<charl> ~/.i3status.conf i mean
<theblazehen> good and you charl?
<theblazehen> thanks
<charl> i'm doing great
<Kilos> yo theblazehen 
<Kilos> im sure i greeted charly earlier, if not hi guy
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<Kilos> you winning in the exams lad?
<theblazehen> So far Kilos, tough one on monday though
<Kilos> good luck
<theblazehen> thanks
<Kilos> when is the rugger nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> 17:00 SA time AFAIK
<nlsthzn> I am "warming up"  so long :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> leon schuster and rum ;)
<nlsthzn> oh and a lekker SA wallpaper on the desktop 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ahab rum?
<nlsthzn> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/10904859786/
<Kilos> dont they hang you for drinking
<nlsthzn> rum from India exclusive for sale in the UAE
<nlsthzn> not in the UAE
<nlsthzn> I don't think any country hangs people for drinking
<nlsthzn> you get in a lot of trouble in most
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> louis the 16th had it right, you dont do anything wrong once shortened a bit
<nlsthzn> grrr... so far not of the streams I am trying is working 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> still 15 mins if you got the time right
<nlsthzn> got a stream
<nlsthzn> see joost is there too
<Kilos> yeah he is following the tour
<Kilos> i just twigged the pros idea of booting from dvd to check if shutdown prob was on the hardware side
<Kilos> sjoe im slow
<Kilos> if pc dont shutdown from the media iso as well its not the install thats faulty
<Kilos> dankie inetpro  :-)
<nlsthzn> and Bakkies is back too... lekker
<nlsthzn> "Bokke!"
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i still see nothing on mnet grrr
<Kilos> mnet guide says at 22.00 only
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> I can give you a link for internet if you have lots of data?
<nlsthzn> http://lag10.com/channel4
<Kilos> nope. too min but ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> kk
<nlsthzn> we keeeling them
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> willie le roux is awesome >9000
<Kilos> whats the >9000
<nlsthzn> more than 9000
<nlsthzn> it is a meme
<nlsthzn> over 9000 I mean
<Kilos> huh?
<nlsthzn> comes from a dragonballz episode...
<Kilos> nlsthzn> more than 9000
<Kilos> <nlsthzn> it is a meme
<Kilos> <nlsthzn> over 9000 I mean
<Kilos> nlsthzn> more than 9000
<Kilos> <nlsthzn> it is a meme
<Kilos> <nlsthzn> over 9000 I mean
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> can't explain to anybody over 40 years of age sorry
<Kilos> my brat just told me
<Kilos> ) baby: It's from Dragonball Z
<Kilos> (17:39:26) baby: There's a character who has a special eyeglass that shows him how powerful his opponent is in the form of points
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> want to know the score
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> half time btw
<Kilos> yip plse
<nlsthzn> 21-0
<Kilos> ouch
<nlsthzn> took Scotland 35 minutes to get into our 21m
<nlsthzn> we could have had 50 + already the way we playu
<inetpro> good evening
<nlsthzn> perhaps
<theblazehen> hi inetpro nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> alo all
<inetpro> hello nlsthzn theblazehen
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<inetpro> and everyone else
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> het jy ge scroll back
<inetpro> Kilos: you said dankie?
<inetpro> vir what?
<Kilos> ya but is the thinking right?
<inetpro> don't tell me you're having the same issue
<Kilos> booting from media and then trying shutdown pointed to hardware
<Kilos> no ians lappy dont shutdown or reboot. just hangs
<inetpro> well that is totally different... then again
<Kilos> since that time he lost his bottom panel
<inetpro> the thinking is right
<inetpro> did it shut down properly when booting from cd/dvd?
<Kilos> ive gone with all the tips on google with him but havent tried live booting
<Kilos> i will see when he comes online again
<inetpro> does it only hang when shutting down?
<Kilos> how was last nights storm by you
<Kilos> ya 
<inetpro> hmm... what storm?
<Kilos> shutdown and reboot hang
<Kilos> wow
 * inetpro didn't notice
<inetpro> cause I wasn't here
<Kilos> lightning hit near us twice
<Kilos> house shook
<Kilos> first strike som plaster fell off wall in lounge
<nlsthzn> ouch
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> lightning and thunder same time
<theblazehen> wow, you had it rough Kilos
<theblazehen> much more tame in Centurion
<Kilos> lol then no power
<Kilos> luckily i was in bed already
<Kilos> worst lightning ive ever experienced
<inetpro> can't you see where it hit?
<inetpro> must have been close
<Kilos> i looked outside but no trees down. maybe the power lines
<inetpro> what time was that Kilos
<Kilos> ya very close to shake the house
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> wait i ask sis
<Kilos> between 9pm and 9.30
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-10
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ons is maar bitter min hier ne
<Cantide> o.o
<Cantide> hallo
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hi Kilos  :p
<Cantide> how have you been?
<Kilos> weirdest thing happening here, i auto join ##unavailable but its not in my list
<Kilos> i been ok ty and you
<Kilos> hi Tonberry gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Hmph. I am going down the EC in Jan and my mother is freaking out
<gremble> I just want to take a greyhound down, and she is insisting that I take a flight
<Kilos> tell her busses cant fall out of the sky
<gremble> She heard that busses collide in the Eastern Cape, therefore all busses that drive to EC will collide
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> It is like R525 for a bus and R1922 for a flight
<gremble> doh
<Kilos> for how long are you going there
<gremble> Just two or three weeks
<gremble> Visiting a friend
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> If I go with SAA, it is R5k
<gremble> Almost 6
<gremble> f that
<Kilos> wow
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> i can buy lots of pc stuff with 5k
<gremble> Hmm. I am pretty sure that this website is lost though
<gremble> According to it, it is a 5 hour flight from Lanseria to East London
<Kilos> about 1 to 1 1/2 hours
<Kilos> my sis flys from jhb to windhoek in under 2 hours
<Kilos> depending on head winds they say hehe
<Symmetria> rebooting za.archive btw, should be back online in the next 4 to 8 minutes
<Symmetria> which is how long that thing takes to reboot ;p
<Kilos> thats fast Symmetria it was very sick yesterday, waiting for headers
<gremble> Another site saying that it takes 5 hours to get to EL
<gremble> what the hell
<gremble> haha
<Symmetria> kilos hrm, you shoulda messaged me if it was giving problems
<gremble> There are even flights where there are stops in
<Kilos> i will if im not busy installing from scratch
<Symmetria> gremble heh, lanseria to east london if you're on any form of decent plane takes no longer than an hour and a half
<Symmetria> heh, I flew joburg east london like 30 times last year 
<Symmetria> ok its back online
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<gremble> Symmetria: Here is a flight that takes 23 hours
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Apparently there is a long layover in CPT
<gremble> what the actual fuck
<gremble> :P
<bduk1> More Kilos  and others
<Symmetria> gremble why not just fly direct via or tambo?
<Symmetria> heh and why are you going to slummies anyway :)
<gremble> Going to Port Alfred to visit a friend
<Symmetria> there is nothing there ;p trust me, I grew up in that shithole :) 
<gremble> Haha I'm not going for the place
<gremble> :P
<Symmetria> gremble, why not just fly to port elizabeth then? same distance from PE to port alfred as it is from port alfred to east london
<Symmetria> and roads from PE -> Port Alfred are better ;p
<Symmetria> its exactly in the middle :)
<gremble> The map says no. Haha But I can try
<Symmetria> gremble trust me, its dead centre, I drove that road allllll the time :)
<gremble> It is still R2k a ticket
<Symmetria> 2k return? that aint bad ;p
<gremble> For me it is
<gremble> haha
<Symmetria> lol, well, by comparison with flying anywhere else I mean
<gremble> Haha Ya. I think I will just take the bus
<gremble> I can read, so the 14 hours really isnt that bad
<Symmetria> heh I did 29 return trips last year to kenya from east london, it cost the company who was paying for it 320 thousand rand all in all ;p
<gremble> Impressive that you are worth that much to them :P
<Symmetria> gremble haha, that excludes the 100 thousand dollars in hotel bills over the same period 
<gremble> And your own salary
<Symmetria> after that I moved to Kenya ;p 
<Symmetria> gremble haha we wont talk about that ;p
<Symmetria> heh eventually convinced the company it was cheaper to just buy me a car in Kenya, rent me a nice house and have me live here ;p
<gremble> Haha I wasn't asking about it. 
<gremble> Where in Kenya?
<Symmetria> and since company has crazy housing allowance policy that says no matter which country an expat is going to, the housing allowance is always the same, and they have people as expats in london, lol, the house I got in kenya is niceeeeeeeee ;p
<Symmetria> heh, Im living in Nairobi now 
<Symmetria> my house has 3 jacuzzi's in it ;p why? I have no idea, since I can only use one ;p but since housing allowances are always a case of, use it or loose it ;p may as well ;p
<gremble> Who builds a house with 6 jacuzzi's?
<gremble> 3*
<gremble> wow
<Symmetria> haha its got 5 bedrooms, all of them have onsuite bathrooms, and 3 of those bathrooms have jacuzzi's
<Symmetria> and lol even my office has an on-suite bathroom with a nice shower in it :)
 * Symmetria loves kenya ;p
<gremble> Your wife/girlfriend/husband/boyfriend/realdoll must also be quite impressed
<gremble> I should have kept with significant other 
<gremble> wouldve kept that sentence shorter
<Cantide> Kilos, I'm doing just fine :)
<Symmetria> heh fiance actually ;p
<Symmetria> talking about fiance, lol, I got my dowry ceremony on the 6th of december
<Symmetria> worried as shit about that
<gremble> I dunno what that is
<Kilos> hahaha
<Trixar_za> Downry ceremony? What does that entail?
<gremble> If I recall correctly, a Dowry is a gift that the husband to be gets along with the wife (Possibly because he needs to get paid to marry her :P)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought a dowry was something the wife takes with her into the marriage
<gremble> "something the wife takes with her into the marriage"
<Kilos> like a chest full of things
<Kilos> or is that trouseau
<gremble> "here, I come with this: Some plates, leather upholstry and a 3 month warrenty"
<Kilos> ya like that
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> used to be bedding and curtains and lots of stuff for the home i think
<Kilos> and some cows and goats and chickens
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh depends
<Symmetria> on the culture
<Symmetria> in African culture, dowry = labola 
<gremble> Still looks like the husband is getting paid to take her off of her father's hands 
<gremble> :P
<Symmetria> = money paid by the guy to compensate the family for loss of income from the daughter :) 
<Kilos> eeek
<Symmetria> and its complicated 
<Symmetria> because the guy doesnt even get to be in the negotiations ;p the guy sends in a representative to negotiate with her family
<Symmetria> and is bound by whatever is negotiated 
<gremble> Lol
<Kilos> good way to get poor fast
<Symmetria> (oh, and under kenyan law, the moment that ceremony is completed, you're legally married under traditional law, when you have your formal wedding etc, it moves from being a traditional marriage to a normal marriage, but you're still married after it)
<gremble> It is all interesting, but I don't do well with culture. 
<gremble> :P
<Symmetria> kilos lol, thats why I have a sane girlfriend with a sane family, she violated tradition and had a... quiet chat with her father and told him to go easy cause the money is coming outta the honeymoon budget ;p
<Symmetria> still end up costing 20 or 30 grand though
<gremble> woah good lord
<Trixar_za> Well, that's fast. A family member walks in, negotiates a sum and you instantly become married after that.
<Trixar_za> I'd probably freak out.
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> I would freak out after the 4 0's :P
<gremble> Anyway, cheers
<gremble> I have to go write now
<Symmetria> gremble haha, sanity prevails you're looking at 20 or 30 grand
<Symmetria> Ive seen it go way higher than that though
<Kilos> good luck gremble 
<Symmetria> I know guys who have been into the 100's of thousands of rands ;p
<Symmetria> woman = bloody expensive ;p
<gremble> I don't think I will be getting one of those then
<Trixar_za> Eh, I realized that if I ever get a six pack abs, I'd probably go around and ask random strangers to feel them. So I might not freak out. I might freak out other people though.
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> "sir/madam, please feel my belly"
<Trixar_za> Fat bastard impersonation while paraphrasing his line.
<Trixar_za> Fee'l mah belly!
<Kilos> wonderful to wake up in the morning to a storm and some rain
<Kilos> 3mm so far
<Kilos> looks like its coming from kenya
<Trixar_za> You know, I just realized something. Mike Myers uses the same voice for Shrek that he does for Fat Bastard.
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> check this (if you have bandwidth)
<Symmetria> http://197.155.81.50
<Symmetria> thats the mirror now running at full tilt
<ThatGraemeGuy> "if you have bandwidth"
<ThatGraemeGuy> so.... nobody here basically :-p
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I'll bbiab - leaving for work
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> 8mm so ver
 * Kilos bly
<Symmetria> heh ThatGraemeGuy probably need 2 or 3 mbit to view that url
<Symmetria> god, I've had to push ServerLimit to 16 thousand and MaxRequestWorkers to 16k as well
<Symmetria> to keep up
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're using event MPM I assume?
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> what are the news here ?
<Kilos> raining
<Kilos> what is the news is the right way
<Kilos> are is past tense
<somaunn> thanks ...
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> hows things youre side somaunn ?
<Kilos> still redhatting yourself through life?
<somaunn> yeah better say drinking a cup of fedora 21 alpha
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> i don't have access to RHN network so i just gave up with RH 
<Kilos> ai!
<somaunn> even tried CentOs but it's almost the same so i just gave up for now
<Kilos> try kubuntu some time
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<somaunn> but Fedora fits with my needs
<Kilos> kde fits everyones needs
<Kilos> even mine
<somaunn> yeah Kubuntu.... will buy more data's and download it ... it's 1Gb size right ?
<somaunn> Kilos: you using KDE ?
<Kilos> yeah 1.1 i think
<somaunn> hello superfly
<Kilos> yip on kubuntu here now
<somaunn> cool
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy yeah
<somaunn> using plasma 5 or kde 4.x.x
<Symmetria> heh ThatGraemeGuy we're running well over a thousand established sessions at a time
<Symmetria> which is high
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> just installed kubuntu 14.04 and use it like that
<somaunn> i was gnome addicted weeks ago and decided to give another try to KDE
<Symmetria> Kilos the reason you were having problems with the mirrors yesterday btw
<Symmetria> was because I didnt have the connection limits high enough
<Kilos> ah thats good to know Symmetria ill change repos back again
<Kilos> took like 5 mins each time it was looking for headers
<Symmetria> yeah, its sorted out, the server was just choking under the number of hit requests with the apache config I had
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ill ping you next time
<Kilos> somaunn, if/when you install kde again look at this link
<Kilos> http://www.binarytides.com/better-kubuntu-14-04/
<Symmetria> hrm, someone gimme sed regex to convert all upper case to lowercase?
<ThatGraemeGuy> does it have to be sed?
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy heh, something CLI hat I can do as part of a one line bash script
<ThatGraemeGuy> $ echo "HELLO WORLD" | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]'
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello world
<Symmetria> that would work :)
<Symmetria> for i in `cat tmp2 |awk '{print $2"."$3}' |tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]'`; do echo $i `genpasswd` | awk '{print("username "$1" group read-only-support\nusername "$1" secret "$2)}'; don
<Symmetria> ;p there we go
 * ThatGraemeGuy gives Symmetria a cookie
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> haha Im getting much bitching about that genpass 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> I used tr to make passwords outta /dev/urandom ;p
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> using a lekker command here
<Kilos> sudo foremost –t jpeg,png,gif –d –o foremost –v –i /dev/sda7
<charl> what does that do
<Kilos> always before i didnt know it could do one partition only
<Kilos> data recovery on a partition
<Kilos> a wiped zeroed partition
<Kilos> getting lots of messages bell in session shell
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> i made a major boo boo here
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> zeroed my good drive instead of the second drive
<Kilos> sata cables were wrong way around
<ThatGraemeGuy> with great power comes great responsibility
<Kilos> ya tell me about it
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think its too late for that, we've told you about it many times already :-p
<Kilos> all my saved vids photos commands and packages gone
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is why we do backups
<Kilos> well man i forget
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you must forget about the data you lost too :)
<Kilos> thats where my backup was too
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats not a backup then
<charl> no that's on the same drive, what is the drive experiences epic hardware fail
<Kilos> well lemme explain
<Kilos> this is my new drive so i made a /storage partition at the end and have been bringing everything to there
<Kilos> and had backup file there too
<Kilos> sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> hence "not a backup"
<charl> that backup has set sail for fai
<Kilos> other drives all old ones that gave probs hence the many installs
<charl> *fail
<Kilos> ill find most of the stuff that was there i think with testdisk foremost and scalpel
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a 1tb portable where my photos are stored
<ThatGraemeGuy> i rsync that to my 3tb desk drive at work and also to my HTPC
<ThatGraemeGuy> so backups are in at least 2 physically separate locations
<Kilos> my external packed up and was only 40g too
<ThatGraemeGuy> it'll take a lot before i lose that stuff
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have other crap thats here there and everywhere but my photos are irreplaceable
<Kilos> i used to rsync to the external
<Kilos> same here i have some of family in the early 1900's
<Kilos> always before i used to unplug drives i wasnt working on but this time i forgot
<Kilos> all my how to info hits the hardest
<Kilos> many years of help from the guys here
<Kilos> foremost is finding lots
<Kilos> foundat=jsloader/resource/gre/modules/osfile/ospath_unix_back.jsmUT
<Kilos> foundat=Pictures/1000020100000448000002FA060F2981.png
<Kilos> lots and lots
<Kilos> but will start saving for a new external methinks
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: for important docs and things dropbox is also useful
<Kilos> yeah its just the data thats stopped me using it
<Kilos> same with u1
<Kilos> i only put stuff there i wanted to share
<Symmetria> heh, we're running 1.7 million hits a day on the mirror by my calculation
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> everyone climbing in there looks like
<Squirm> oops
<Squirm> forgot to connect when I was at work :P
<Squirm> so Hii
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: there's 1100 users on our site at the moment :P
<Squirm> it's quite awesome to see
<Kilos> how the exam go gremble 
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice :)
<Squirm> people are quiet here today
<Kilos> yeah
<Symmetria> wow
<Symmetria> how interesting
<Symmetria> university of the free state is doing more v6 hits to the ubuntu mirror server than everyone else on the continent combined 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats from us pointing to you hey Symmetria ?
<Kilos> they were going to do the deb-delta thing too the swines
<Kilos> now you got us working to you you can do it
<Kilos> hmm... now he's hiding
<gremble> I think I passed Kilos 
<gremble> I hope I did
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> better to be sure though
<gremble> I can't believe UP killed their *nix mirrors >.>
<Kilos> more studying overcomes the hope mode
<gremble> We find a couple of security flaws in their servers, point them out to them, suddenly we are the worst of the worst and now no one gets ubuntu
<gremble> I don't understand the logic
<Kilos> use the main server its pointed to kenya wehich is lekker fast
<Kilos> or ftp.wa.co.za
<Kilos> hi SDCDev 
<Kilos> are you clever
<SDCDev> no :?
<SDCDev> why :/
<Kilos> i need to point scalpels output to somewhere else
<Kilos> atm its in home i think but says the drive is full
<Kilos> it lies
<gremble> Pipe it to /dev/null?
<Kilos> i have no idea how to do that
<Kilos> but there is a conf file somewhere lemme look
<gremble> I think with <command> &> /dev/null
<Kilos> it could be using my root partition which is only 100g
<Kilos> where is null?
<gremble> Oh, yes you do <command> > /dev/null 2>&1
<Kilos> sjoe now im even more mixed up isnt | the null thing
<inetpro> Kilos: that mysterious place on a computer where lost data goes
<gremble> It is in root, but it is a special empty file
<gremble> It is like a vortex in which you can throw all your junk
<inetpro> also called the bit bucket
<Kilos> then my root is too small
<Kilos> cant i point it to home rather, /home is 800g
<inetpro> the null device is a device file that discards all data written to it but reports that the write operation succeeded
<Kilos> eish thats no good man im trying to recover that data
<Kilos> i want it i need it
<Kilos> other wise i got to ask you guys for all the commands and how to's ive lost
<Kilos> all the commands and advice since 8.10
<Kilos> gremble can you explain that command for me please, im a mechanic remember
<Kilos> command is the one i use right?
<Kilos> sudo scalpel /dev/sda7 –o scalpel
<Kilos> &> means send to
<gremble> Yes, then that gives an output that should be caught by > sending it to /dev/null
<gremble> the 2>&1 tells it to catch standard error output
<gremble> If I understand it correctly
<Kilos> cant i send it to my /home
<gremble> If you want to send it home, you can
<gremble> I thought you wanted to throw it away
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I have no idea what scalpel does
<Kilos> no man i zeroed the wrong drive by accident
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> Now I get it
<gremble> Yes
<Kilos> now i need that partition recovered
<gremble> You can point that wherever you want
<Kilos> ok lemme try the command
<gremble> Why don't you make a special file instead?
<gremble> /home/zeroddrive
<Kilos> sudo scalpel /dev/sda7 –o scalpel &> /home/zerodrive
<Kilos> like that
<Kilos>  2>&1 and that at the end
<gremble> sudo scalpel /dev/sda7 -o scalpel > /home/zerodrive
<gremble> I would guess
<gremble> I don't know how scalpel works
<Kilos> ty let me try
<gremble> wait
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> you are writing to a directory called scalpel
<gremble> it does not mean anything to the program
<Kilos> scalpel-output
<Kilos> in home . i see it under Desktop folder
<gremble> sudo scalpel /dev/sda7 -o <file you want to write to>
<Kilos> but ok ill try that ty
<gremble> so it should be sudo scalpel /dev/sda7 -o ~/zerodrive
<gremble> I thought mechanics knew about reading manuals :P
<Kilos> lol you sound like the pro
<Kilos> i dont understand man pages even
<gremble> Haha. They are a bit dense
<gremble> I'm just teasing :P
<Kilos> yeah its me that has robs understanding serious geek stuff
<Kilos> probs
<Kilos> eish now got permissions probs to delete it 
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> back to chown
<Kilos> inetpro, how much rain you had?
<Kilos> we got 10 so far and weather man says lots more coming
<Kilos> gremble, ty for the help, i will do that in future with scalpel and foremost as well
 * Kilos starts a new help from the guys folder
<Kilos> inetpro, tonight/tomorrow temps 18/24
<Kilos> when temp diffs under 10 degrees we normally get rain
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> who's awake
<Kilos> lol what now
<Symmetria> check this 
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ ./timer /var/log/apache2/ubuntu-archive.log 10
<Symmetria> Counted 194 lines in the last 10 seconds [19.40/second]
<Symmetria> Counted 719 lines in the last 10 seconds [71.90/second]
<Symmetria> Counted 655 lines in the last 10 seconds [65.50/second]
<Symmetria> Counted 398 lines in the last 10 seconds [39.80/second]
<Symmetria> Counted 299 lines in the last 10 seconds [29.90/second]
<Symmetria> Counted 192 lines in the last 10 seconds [19.20/second]
<Symmetria> Counted 390 lines in the last 10 seconds [39.00/second]
<Symmetria> (timer is some quick hack code I put together to check the lines per second in a specific time interval)
<Symmetria> but thats some hit rate
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> at least its not standing there rotting
<Kilos> now the server is really working
<Symmetria> heh basically stat the log file to get its size, sleep X seconds, seek to the old size point, and then run an recursive fgets() to get a line count
<Symmetria> haha server utilisation is at 3% ;p
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> not even close to working hard yet :)
<Kilos> oh ya Symmetria what about a deb-delta server
<Kilos> will save everyone time and save mobile peeps lots of money for data
<Symmetria> gotta get around to setting one up ;p
<Kilos> please do
<Kilos> it will most likely cut down the time peeps spend there downloading as well
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> Hi guys
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> I'm back 
<somaunn> the day was ectik
<Kilos> whew
<somaunn> how is that word supposed to be writen ??? lol
<somaunn> Hectik or Ectik
<Kilos> hectic
<somaunn> Dankie 
<somaunn> Dankie Kilos
<Kilos> pleasure
<Symmetria> heh somaunn where in Congo are you?
<Kilos> whew you learning afrikaans too
<Symmetria> Kinshasa? Lombombashi? Goma?
<somaunn> Symmetria: i'm in Congo Brazzaville
<Symmetria> aahhh other congo :)
<Symmetria> sorry I was reading wrong on the info :)
<somaunn> Kilos: i know some Afrikaans words broer
<Kilos> looks like ya
<Kilos> good
<somaunn> actually googling kubuntu 14.10 to see what's different and what's new
<somaunn> Kilos: hav you upgraded to kubuntu 14.10 ?
<Kilos> no im going with lts releases
<Kilos> so next one is 16.04
<somaunn> Kilos: you only move from LTS to LTS right ?
<Kilos> yeah i decided its better for me when it comes to mobile data usage
<somaunn> okay i see
<somaunn> yeah Kilos you right
<somaunn> honnestly Plasma 5 is a success 
<Kilos> yeah starting from scratch every six months is expensive
<somaunn> it's another feeling than what i've been experienceing with Gnome up to know
<Kilos> now i can go three years and get next lts by the time its stable already
<Kilos> and all bugs fixed
<somaunn> Ek sien
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<z3r009> place seems dead.
<Kilos> hi z3r009 
<z3r009> surp.
<Kilos> everyone is working
<Squirm> it is
<Squirm> peeople are away
<Squirm> :/
<z3r009> i guess it can't be helped.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za z3r009 
<Kilos> do you need linux help?
<z3r009> nah, I just came to see what I might learn just hanging around here.
<z3r009> i was also surprised by the za. so i thought i'd check it out.
<Kilos> then hang daily. every now and again something interesting pops up
<Kilos> za=zuid afrika
<gremble> Like me
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> I'm back 
<Kilos> wb somaunn 
<somaunn> thanks
<somaunn> wat ons reeds gepraat
<Kilos> im lost
<somaunn> wat ons praat oor al
<somaunn> google was my friend for that firts sentence
<Kilos> say it in english then ill give you the right sentence to use
<somaunn> what where we talking about ?
<Kilos> waarvan het ons gepraat
<Kilos> or
<Kilos> waar oor het ons gepraat
<Kilos> you were talking about plasma5
<somaunn> yeah
<somaunn> to be implemented only with UB 15.04
<Squirm> does anyone here do MDM
<Kilos> they still have to get systemd and mir stable too dont they
<Kilos> or is that sorted
<gremble> MDM is drugs?
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I should check what packages I have installed on this system. I suspect that there is a bunch of bullshit :P
<Kilos> gremble, you the maths guy hey?
<gremble> Depends who is asking, Kilos 
<Kilos> why is it more likely to rain if max/min temps are less than 10 degrees
<Kilos> me man
<gremble> :P So you ask me if I can do maths, then you ask me a metereological question? :P
<Kilos> there must be a mathematical explanation
<Kilos> everythings is maths isnt it
<gremble> More probably a physics explanation. Mathematics is the study of abstract structures :P
<gremble> I think it has to do with the rate of condensation
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> If it condensates quickly, the rain is able to persipitate
<gremble> If it is slow, it gets blown away and turned into water vapour again
<Kilos> so will it condense quick with a narrow temp diffs
<gremble> I may be lying to you completely as well. Haha.  I haven't attended a Climate and Weather course yet. Probably next year though
<Kilos> quicker
<gremble> There is a girl that does differential equations with me that does climate and weather 
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> ;)
<Kilos> cool smile nicely at her then pop the question
<Kilos> and paste the answer on slexy.org
<Squirm> gnight
<Kilos> night Squirm 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-11
 * Symmetri1 writes some code to produce an rrd of hits / second seen in an apache log file
<Symmetria> urgh
<Symmetria> librrd has to be the worst documented api on the planet
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ gcc -o timer -L librrd file_timer.c
<Symmetria> file_timer.c:(.text+0x39): undefined reference to `rrd_create'
<Symmetria> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<Symmetria> ARGH
<Symmetria> rrd_create is in rrd.h so it MUST be in that library so wtf 
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings :)
<Symmetria> urgh
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ cc -L/usr/lib -lrrd -o timer file_timer.c
<Symmetria> file_timer.c:(.text+0x41): undefined reference to `rrd_create'
<Symmetria> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<Symmetria> what the hell that is driving me nuts
<Kilos> eish Symmetria what you breaking
<Symmetria> kilos Im trying to figure out why the hell it cant find that function in that library
<Kilos> and you supposed to say morning first
<Symmetria> :P sorry good morning
<Symmetria> Im just grumpy :) 
<Kilos> good morning, you server rocked at 2am this morning
<Kilos> grumpy so early in the morning doesnt bode well for the rest of the day
<Symmetria> holy shit 
<Symmetria> Im going to kill something
<Symmetria> look at this:
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ gcc -L/usr/lib -lrrd -o timer file_timer.c
<Symmetria> file_timer.c:(.text+0x41): undefined reference to `rrd_create'
<Symmetria> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<Symmetria> broken right?
<Symmetria> now watch...
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ gcc file_timer.c -L/usr/lib -lrrd -lrrd_th -o timer
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$
<Symmetria> its the argument order
 * Symmetria kills things
<Kilos> good you sorted it now smile and forget grumpy
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Spekko> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit?
<Spekko> oraait en daar ?
<Spekko> Werk werk werk werk :/
<Kilos> ook goed dankie
<Kilos> dis die lewe en daar nog baie jare voor
<Kilos> vir jou anyway
<Spekko> Sodapressin! :? Sigh, nah ek will aftree op 30
<Kilos> hahaha
<Symmetria> there ;p in 10 minutes or so I will know if this stupid code works :P 
<Symmetria> Im trying to generate an RRD of how many hits / second Im getting on each mirror
<Kilos> good luck
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ ./timer ubuntu.rrd /var/log/apache2/ubuntu-archive.log 300
<Symmetria> heh, gotta wait for a coupla updates to see if the rrd is generating properly
<ThatGraemeGuy> why re-invent the wheel, someone has surely written a munin plugin for apache access logs
<Kilos> while you waiting start on the deb-delta server
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Symmetria> heh, wheeeeee
<Symmetria> my rrd generator works
<Symmetria> now I can graph how many log lines a second are being generated per file 
<Symmetria> horribly hacky way of doing things though 
<Symmetria> heh, take file, stat it for size, sleep X seconds, seek to old file size, recursive fgets to end of file and count the lines, divide number of lines by sleep delay = got lines per second 
<Symmetria> shove into rrd and rinse and repeat
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, like i said... that's a solved problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> munin + apache log plugin
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy Ive found most of those things croak under huge load 
<Symmetria> heh particularly the other code I've got that is geo-locating addresses in the log files and producing per country graphs
<Symmetria> heh Im very close to having code (both front and back end) that will produce graphs of hit count per country automatically and show every country graph on a webpage
<Symmetria> the geo-location code is already done, its just rather horribly cpu heavy
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah a bit of "not invented here" syndrome... ;-)
<Kilos> hi SilverCode Xethron 
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi there Kilos
<Kilos> ha Squirm i saw your company add on tv last night
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> It's quite good
<Squirm> saw it for the first time last night too
<Kilos> yeah\
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> funny name company
<Kilos> Squirm, what is it again
<Squirm> YuppieChef
<Kilos> ya haha
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you ?
<charl> i'm good thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<charl> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey charl 
<gremble> pinfo coreutils, quite a dense read
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> "Due to repeated cable theft in your area, Telkom has decided not to replace the cable. You will receive a letter offering you alternative solutions in 30 days."
<ThatGraemeGuy> <insert stream of words not suitable for public consumption>
<Kilos> eish they gonna offer you their mobile fone
<Kilos> same happened here
<ThatGraemeGuy> I know precisely what do do with their mobile phone
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> they can stick it up their mobile .....
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah um.... anyway
<Kilos> whew so you have joined the land of the mobile users
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hell no
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's stupidly expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> uncapped wireless here i come
<Kilos> so you gonna move?
<Kilos> oh have you got wireless nearby
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah there are a handful of options
<Kilos> lucky man
<ThatGraemeGuy> amobia seems the most reasonable, their installation is only R1k, the rest charge about R3k for installation
<Kilos> what do they install by you?
<Kilos> a tower?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not 100% sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> some sort of mikrotik or ubiquiti box i assume
<Kilos> oh the same stuff the wugs use
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty much
<Kilos> talk to the ctwug maybe they have ideas or contacts for stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> ctwug doesn't sell internet access
<Kilos> the fly is part of that wug i think
<Kilos> oi them too
<ThatGraemeGuy> no he isn't as far as i know
<ThatGraemeGuy> i do know people on there but that's a private network
<ThatGraemeGuy> i plan to get on that sometime, just where I live now there's pretty much nowhere for me to connect to
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> Why don't they just replace the copper infrastructure?
<Kilos> it just gets stolen next week again
<ThatGraemeGuy> ""Due to repeated cable theft in your area, Telkom has decided not to replace the cable."
<gremble> Yes. Those are copper cables
<ThatGraemeGuy> I've lived here for 7+ years and this is the first time, but yes, repeated cable theft
<gremble> Replace it with fibre
<Kilos> here they were stealing 3ks of cables in a night
<gremble> That is worthless when broken
<Kilos> same with power lines
<ThatGraemeGuy> meanwhile they just built a nice MSAN box around the corner from me, and I supposed they won't bother to cable that either
<ThatGraemeGuy> bunch of retards
<Kilos> sad state of affairs
<Kilos> gremble, fibre aint cheap
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'll see what their alternate solution is, but I'm assuming its primarily aimed at providing a voice service
<gremble> Cheaper than replacing copper
<gremble> ThatGraemeGuy: Do you know whether they will allow you out your contract with them?
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe their alternate service will be fibre off the fancy new MSAN, who knows
<Kilos> no man fibre gets buried and those trench digging machines are a couple of k an hour
<ThatGraemeGuy> contract? what contract?
<ThatGraemeGuy> only idiots sign contracts with telkom
<gremble> To get Telkom service, you have to get a contract with them
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> no you don't
<gremble> Yes. The contracts are pretty shitty
<gremble> Oh ok
<gremble> I did not know that
<ThatGraemeGuy> even if there were a contract I'm pretty sure they just rendered it null and void
<ThatGraemeGuy> but no, no contract
<Kilos> hey ThatGraemeGuy you got a cell that does wifi walk or ride around your place till you find a signal then see if its a local hotspot there
<Kilos> maybe with a yagi you can connect without lots expense
<ThatGraemeGuy> or i can just wait for them to come and do the site survey i requested
<Kilos> lol how long ago did you request
<ThatGraemeGuy> 5 minutes
<Kilos> oh ya wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't just randomly connect to some wifi point
<Kilos> maybe theyll put a hotspot up by you
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think there's some clash of terminology here
<Kilos> there was talk of the cape doing free wifi in quite a few of the areas there
<ThatGraemeGuy> you connect to their stations at high sites, a hotspot is a tiny, local thing by comparison
<Kilos> oh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://hetznercareers.theresumator.com/apply/pI6MMR/Senior-PHP-Developers.html <--- if anyone is into that sort of thing
<Kilos> there was someone here some months back that said he likes php
<Kilos> forget who
<Kilos> drop that info in our mailing list
<gremble> There are people that say that they like php out loud? I thought that by this time they would be terrified to even mention that
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Whenever I read a mention about PHP it is always followed by scathing remarks
<Kilos> was one of the young guys that was in and out here for a while
<gremble> Damn dem yunngens
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah its usually smartasses that rant on about specific tech
<ThatGraemeGuy> php isn't awesome but it gets the job done
<gremble> It is pretty much the backbone language for a lot of webtechnologies
<gremble> If I cared much for that sort of thing, I would probably know PHP like I know C++ :P
<gremble> web technologies even
<charl> hi Cantide 
<ThatGraemeGuy> well that's good service for a start, not even an hour passed and I've scheduled a site survey already
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> telkom aint that bad
<ThatGraemeGuy> not talking about telkom, amobia
<ThatGraemeGuy> telkom can die in a fire, they are that bad
<Kilos> sjoe they all i have man
<Kilos> better than cellc mtn and voida
<Kilos> voda
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't kid yourself they are all equally terrible :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> its fine as long as you have signal, but some day you might not and they won't care
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm off, byeee
<Symmetria> wooooot 
<Symmetria> it works :) 
<Kilos> well done
<Symmetria> my cacti is drawing me pretty hits per second graphs per apache log file 
<Symmetria> ;p
<gremble> You have a drawing cactus?
<gremble> Does it have thumbs?
<Squirm> gremble: graphing software :P
<Kilos-> oi
<Kilos> hi Private_User did you say you like php?
<Private_User> Hi Kilos
<Private_User> I guess
<Squirm> evening
<Squirm> just got home
<Squirm> work is good so far
<Kilos> Private_User, there is a job going
 * Kilos scrolls
<Kilos> http://hetznercareers.theresumator.com/apply/pI6MMR/Senior-PHP-Developers.html
<Kilos> hi gremble Squirm 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro gaanit?
<inetpro> lekker
<Kilos> mooi
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how things Kilos?
<Kilos> sukkeling as usual magespawn 
<magespawn> with what now?
<Kilos> one needs strong perseverence when you make many mistakes
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> but those who make many mistakes learn more than others
<Kilos> well i started data recovery of my saved pics vids data packages etc then it filled my drive so i got help from gremble last night to send output to desktop and then whole drive filled and hung and even with hard boot couldnt login to desktop
<Kilos> and i forget how i once before did that and deleted the excess to keep going
<Kilos> tried with live cd and it wouldnt let me delete anything
<Kilos> so i just reinstalled
<Kilos> thi got mixed up but
<Kilos> the recovery tools work only very confusing because it showed recovered 700g from a 100g partition
<Kilos> but the 45 pc it recovered i could see then all gone after reinstall hehe
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn_> net is not healthy here tonight
<Kilos> so i see
<Kilos> well i started data recovery of my saved pics vids data packages etc then it filled my drive so i got help from gremble last night to send output to desktop and then whole drive filled and hung and even with hard boot couldnt login to desktop
<Kilos> <Kilos> and i forget how i once before did that and deleted the excess to keep going
<Kilos> tried with live cd and it wouldnt let me delete anything
<Kilos> <Kilos> so i just reinstalled
<Kilos> the recovery tools work, only very confusing because it showed recovered 700g from a 100g partition
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn_> Kilos most the recovery tools will recover deleted files several layers deep i think
<Kilos> there shouldnt be many layers it a new drive parted at the end for storage
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but ill sort it, just telling you what happened
<magespawn> did you have a look at what was recovered?
<Kilos> ya vids and pictures and lots of othere stuff. many folders full
<magespawn> do you guys know about this http://www.gnome.org/groupon/
<Kilos> yes i got it in mail today
<Kilos> them and gnome gotta fight
<magespawn> needs lots more storage if you going to do it all the time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
 * Kilos starts saving for a 4TB drive to do recovery on a 100 gB partition
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 4 days, 4 hours, 57 minutes and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-07 05:39:44 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-11-06 10:24:51 PST
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> busy man
<Kilos> yeah and i got more probs
<Kilos> ian gave an xperia
<Kilos> did i tell you?
<Kilos> now i gotta find a way to get vodafone out of it so i can use 8ta
<Kilos> nothing ever is straight forward
<Kilos> ohi superfly wb
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> have to be at the office at 7 :/
<Squirm> oh well
<Squirm> means I finish at 3pm ^^
<Kilos> lol go sleep early
<superfly> ohi
<magespawn> Kilos you mean take the sim card out
<magespawn> Squirm wish i had those hours
<Kilos> no magespawn i thinks it is locked to vodacom
<Kilos> anyway gotta sleep now. will carry on tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> that includes you superfly . say hi tp the family
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-12
<Private_User> Maaz: tell Kilos, thanks I will have a look at that :)
<Maaz> Private_User: I don't know who Kilos, is. Say 'Kilos, on freenode' and I'll take your word that Kilos, exists
<Private_User> tell Kilos, on freenode thanks I will have a look at that :)
<Private_User> oops
<Private_User> sorry all
<Private_User> Maaz: tell Kilos, on freenode thanks I will have a look at that :)
<Maaz> Private_User: Got it, I'll tell Kilos, on freenode
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo 'lo long time no see
<miles_> morning everyone
 * miles_ busy configuring konversation
<miles_> oh my its me but not me
<Kilos>  /msg NickServ identify %$*&Kilos
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> should change my name to murphy
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy inetpro bduk and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl
<ThatGraemeGuy> might want to change your nickserv password :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> so stupid hey
 * ThatGraemeGuy ghost's Kilos :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> no man im working hard here
<Kilos> didnt see the space at the beginning of that
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy you gonna have latency probs with wireless that you dont have with adsl wont you?
<Kilos> but no other option i spose
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> fixed wireless isn't 3G
<ThatGraemeGuy> not to mention nothing I do is terribly latency-sensitive
<Kilos> ah
<charl> what happened with nickserv ?
<charl> i hate nickname registrations on this stupid network
<Kilos> i made a messup charl, copy/pasted command and didnt see space in front
<charl> oh that happens a lot
<charl> i did that too once
<charl> no, multiple times
<charl> thought nickserv got hacked *again*
<charl> nickname registrations are like putting up a little pole and p*ssing against it like a dog "look i was here, this is my property now" :)
<Kilos> haha
<charl> peer got to him
<Kilos> hehe wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sorry. needed modem on other pc
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> have you smiled at that chick yet?
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Which one?
<Kilos> the one that knows about temp diffs
<Kilos> and weather
<gremble> No. I won't see her until next year
<Kilos> whew by then the rain is gone again
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> not serious man
<gremble> Haha the rain will always be here
<gremble> :P
<gremble> It is not like we live in a desert
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> lol at times we are close here in ptown
<Kilos> when you werent even a twinkle in your dads eye we used to get 600mm plus here a year
<Kilos> now we lucky if we get over 100mm
<gremble> Weather patterns change
<gremble> Such is life
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> whatsup?
<Kilos> Maaz seen golynx
<Maaz> Kilos: golynx was last seen 1 month, 11 days, 19 hours, 54 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-10-01 11:56:49 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-10-01 12:43:12 PDT
<Kilos> oh gremble im hopefully having better luck now
<Kilos> took another scrappy 1TB drive and used gparted to check it and mark bad sectors, then parted it to 50g and 950g and installed kubuntu on the large partition
<Kilos> and running the recoveries from it now
<Kilos> all the bad blocks were in the beginning of the drive
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Squirm> hello all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> you still yawning?
<Squirm> today
<Squirm> today...
<Squirm> today was something else
<Kilos> good or bad
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb where you been
<Golynx> thanks , i've been around but busy other stuff 
<Golynx> how you
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Golynx> i'm doing ok ty
<Golynx> just irritated
<Kilos> why now?
<Golynx> i got 60 GB of free data to spend till March 2015, but at GPRS speed >:|
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> late nights
<Golynx> yeah its competitions with cellc, you can win 1GB or 2GB a day if you answer a question fast enough
<Golynx> lucky i got all right so far :)
<Kilos> thats nice, free data at any speed is good
<Golynx> thank goodness for WGET! , i can tackle big downloads easilly 
<Kilos> hi z3r009 
<Kilos> yeah wget rocks
<z3r009> surp,
<Kilos> all good and you?
<Golynx> but it feels good to swim in data for once , even if the network is slow :D
<Golynx> hi z3r009
<Kilos> yeah it sucks to have to watch every meg
<Golynx> lucky i dont have to do that till end of 2015 :)
<Kilos> you supposed to be making money with web designs man Golynx 
<Golynx> i also win around R 10 000 airtime :D
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> 10,000?
<Kilos> thats a lifetimes airtime for me
<Golynx> Yeah i am busy with that and more stuff to help me make an income 
<Squirm> Kilos: lots and lots of issues
<Kilos> eish Squirm 
<z3r009> today seems active.
<Golynx> hehe, yeah R 500 you can win every 4 days or so until January
<Kilos> what kind of questions
<Golynx> but i got 3 sim cards so i win with all of them 
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> basically, you gotta watch an advert and at certain times of the day visit the website and answer the question based on the advert. Answer fast enough and you get the prize
<z3r009> what's this?
<Golynx> all prizes are gone around a minute or so though , so you really gotta be super fast :)
<Kilos> Golynx tell him
<Kilos> i can only answer questions about long ago stuff
<Golynx> oh i thought he meant something else
<Golynx> z3r009: if you got cellc just visit http://epic.cellc.co.za :)
<Golynx> all info there
<z3r009> cool i'll check that out
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi ManicPanic welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> golynx is that you
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> silence is golden
<Kilos> hehe hows it magespawn 
<Kilos> Golynx why you here twice with different nicks
<magespawn> good and you Kilos? bit damp around here
<Kilos> weve only had 12mm so far but its cool
<Kilos> we need every drop
<Golynx> Kilos: oh , probably other client connected
<Kilos> haha manis panic
<magespawn> indeed i am not sure how much we have had, but it feels like it is just enough to make every thing a little damp
<Kilos> manic
<Kilos> oh magespawn gparted goes further now i see
<gremble> o/
<Golynx> lol, cause i panic alot :D
<Kilos> the bush guy told me last night
<Golynx> when programming that is 
<magespawn> goes further?
<z3r009> hmmm... sounds interesting...
<Kilos> you format the drive to ext2 then click the fartition and tell it check and it finds bad blocks and marks them
<Kilos> i just dont know what happens then if you format it to ext4 later
<Kilos> but worth playing around with
<Kilos> ha what did spinza do now
<Kilos> try spam someone
<Kilos> spinza what did you do
<Kilos> who you spamming
<spinza> ?
<Kilos> <-- spinza (~spin@197.89.10.205) has left this server (Excess Flood).
<spinza> Have no idea?
<Kilos> you using hexchat?
<Kilos> or xchat
<spinza> hexchat + znc
<spinza> why?
<Kilos> there was someone here a while back who had that kinda prob, he had to turn something off
<Kilos> when it logs into a few channels it tries to greet them all or something
<spinza> hmm
<spinza> might be znc
<Kilos> so floods more than what irc accepts
<Kilos> i forget now who it was
<Kilos> hes kept part/joining all the time though till they klined him
<Kilos> yours is once only looks like
<gremble> Kilos: did you ever get that drive recovered
<Kilos> it is still busy now gremble 
<Kilos> i explained earlier what i did
<Kilos> didnt you read?
<gremble> I saw something about a 1tb drive that had bad sectors
<Kilos>  <Kilos> oh gremble im hopefully having better luck now
<Kilos> [11/12/14 17:24] <Kilos> took another scrappy 1TB drive and used gparted to check it and mark bad sectors, then parted it to 50g and 950g and installed kubuntu on the large partition
<Kilos> now running recovery from there
<gremble> Ah ok
<Kilos> at 35.5% now
<magespawn> Kilos that is pretty cool stuff you doing there
<Kilos> you know i love playing with hardware magespawn 
<Kilos> easier for me than learning html and stuff i have to remember
<magespawn> indeed, but still relatively advanced
<bushtech> is that something like a pyromaniac?
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> Humans aimed a craft ten years ago at a comet moving 30000mph, and landed it today. Amazing! I'm sure linux was involved :) https://twitter.com/BBCBreaking/status/532594962362531840?p=v
<Kilos> they spend all that money on stuff they cant use and leave starving peeps starving
<Kilos> and others without free internet
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> Kilos: lol 
<Golynx> i assume you talking abour India 
<Golynx> about*
<Kilos> find the costs of that exercise and youll see
<Golynx> but India has the cheapest mission so far to Mars 
<Kilos> ya and 80% of their peeps are skeletons
<Golynx> Kilos: yeah , must be in the Billions to land a probe on a comet is tough apples
<Kilos> i can understand mining the moon or some close by planet but not something they cant use
<bushtech> 1.5B Euro
<Kilos> wow
<Golynx> comets are full of materials and organic carbon matter most planets dont have, they wana see if a comet started life here on earth by doing that. Water also in comets
<Kilos> so is the craft going to dig there and get samples of what it is made of
<bushtech> yep
<Kilos> and by the time they have the info where will the comet be
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Kilos> if i dont rock his boat he stagnates
<Golynx> comets move in an oval pattern around the Sun, so they will probably get a constant flow of info from what it finds
<Trixar_za> If it can stay attached
<Kilos> ok lets see if they get anything out of it in my lifetime
<Golynx> Trixar_za: those drills looks pretty tough, maybe it will
<Golynx> Kilos: i'm sure they will :)
<Trixar_za> You mean the harpoons :P
<Trixar_za> And it seems those are having problems deploying
<gremble> It should get some viagra
<gremble> It would help those harpoons deploy
<gremble> and penetrate
<Golynx> Trixar_za: yeah luckly they have a backup plan for a backup plan
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> naand boetie
<inetpro> Kilos: where are these big rains they talking about?
<Kilos> inetpro i dont know, only floods we have had is air with all the wind
<Kilos> how much did you get'
<Kilos> they say more tonight and tomorrow
<Kilos> we had 2 today
<Kilos> so total of 14
<inetpro> 5mm today
<Kilos> ai! dit ook maar min ne
<inetpro> yep, maar van gister al waarskuwings van vloede gesien
<inetpro> van die weerburo
<Kilos> ja maar niks nie
<Kilos> ek seker hulle almal dronk by die werk
<inetpro> hulle probeer net vir my bangmaak sodat ek vroeg huistoe ry
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gremble 40%  304 gig
<Kilos> not sure if im going to have enough space again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> mystifying how so much can be on a 100g partition
<Kilos> and a newish one too, not data added over and over
<gremble> Then something is probably happening that shouldn't be
<gremble> Can't draw more than 100g from 100g
<Kilos> well it is, maybe as magespawn says there are layers of data there but how they got there no one knows
<Kilos> very weird because i bought it new and only put files there once, no formatting over and over or deleting and adding
<Kilos> lets hope i have space to recover it all then we can see what all is there
<magespawn> Kilos, i thought the drive was second hand 
<Kilos> nope its the new 1TB drive i got a month ago
<Kilos> thats what is so mystifying
<gremble> The new drive had bad sectors?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i zeroed the wrong drive
<gremble> Oh ok
<Kilos> i normally zero from my working drive to sdb but this time i did it from a live dvd
<Kilos> and chose wrong drive
<magespawn> it will be interesting to see what it recovers then
<Kilos> the one i wanted to zero is the one im using now
<Kilos> yeah it will
<gremble> night fellas 
<Kilos> night gremble 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> magespawn i think im on to something
<Kilos> you first have to run foremost
<Kilos> that saves something in an output folder
<Kilos> you can get properties of it though so who knows what all is in it
<Kilos> then scalpel uses the foremost output to make a scalpel output folder
<Kilos> now if foremost output is 300g then with scapels adding whatever you fill up your drive
<Kilos> i might need a 2TB drive to be able to do it successfully
<magespawn> i have read about those tools but never used them
<Kilos> im enjoying this
<Kilos> the answer seems to be to use a drive 3 or 4 times the size of the one you want to recover from
<Kilos> ive no idea how you would recover from a 4TB drive
<Kilos> scalpel looks at the headers and footers i think its called and fills in what foremost missed
<Kilos> so basically you saving all the recovered info twice
<Kilos> you must go sleep magespawn 
<magespawn> i will just now, busy filling in my CV
<Kilos> sjoe you looking for another job?
<Kilos> oh not lekker being away from home all week
<magespawn> yes, but we have planned to move away from Hluhluwe at some point, and i do not want to wait until it is too late
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> 51% done 381 gig
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> lots of info, maybe the company just zero writes the drive and that is what you are recovering
<SDCDev> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man there were pictures and videos recovered las time and lots of other stuff i have no idea what it could be
<Kilos> i have also set scalpel to recover everything of all types so i could configure it to only recover data or pics etc
<Kilos> thats actually an idea. one type at a time, then move them to storage somewhere else and get the next type
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight. im just going to leave it running a get the surprise in the morning
<magespawn> right time for bed, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-13
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell Kilos Hello.
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> Maaz: Tell Kilos Hello
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<bduk> Morning 
<kbmonkey> Morning :)
<kbmonkey> off to work I go, hi ho hi ho
<Squirm> not even 10 yet
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hhi chsrl and others
<Kilos> shortage of modems ans airtime here
<Kilos> hi Squirm  kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, superfly inetpro too
<charl> Kilos: grab some coffee while it's fresh
<charl> maaz is making
<Kilos> that recovery is using up all the resources in my pc. cant even move the mouse
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> sehr gut, sehr gut
<Kilos> on xubuntu here and xchat but no sound it seems
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> bushtech, its working
<Kilos> them android things are terrible for ballies
<Kilos> Maaz, google quassel for android cell phones
<Maaz> Kilos: "Quasseldroid - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iskrembilen.quasseldroid&hl=en :: "QuasselDroid: Quassel for Android – cross-platform mobile IRC client" http://opensourcehacker.com/2011/03/28/quasseldroid-quassel-for-android-cross-platform-mobile-irc-client/ :: "Can anyone recommend an alternative to Quassel
<Maaz> IRC client? : linux" http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2kokgd/can_anyone_recommend_an…
<bushtech> Kilos,  you looking for irc client on android phone? Try Yaaic
<Kilos> ya when i go off here so i can have the modems sim card again ill get it
<Kilos> ok ill trythat too ty
<Kilos> what a schlep it is trying to get upper case symbols in passwords
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> took about 20 tries to get the right password for my gmail account
<Kilos> while you scrolling through the symbols it keeps adding wrong ones
<Kilos> grrrr
<bushtech> what version android you running?
<Kilos> i need a droid fone with a screen about 18 inches square
<Kilos> does 2.1 sound right
<bushtech> possible but very old. current now about 4.4
<bushtech> depends what your phone can handle
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> it doesnt open about phone without a sim in
<bushtech> if phone connected to internet you can go Settings/More/About device/Software update to check if newer version available
<Kilos> i still dont see that more
<Kilos> but will look for an update
<Kilos> i see settings then about phone at the bottom
<Kilos> im poegaai now , been busy since 4am with all this stuff
<bushtech> eina
<Kilos> and still no rain, sigh
<Symmetria> wtf, south african government is on crack
<Symmetria> you automatically qualify for a 5 year work visa if you have a cisco cert or an mcse now
<bushtech> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> don't we have enough mcse guys who don't know what they're doing?
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<inetpro> and hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> on second thoughts
<somaunn> hello guys
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> hmm>>>
<somaunn> I want to learn a bit of how to create DB with OpenSource software such as LibreOffice or OoO
<Kilos> enjoy
<somaunn> Someone to help ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> people actually use those DBs in the real world?
<ThatGraemeGuy> why not MySQL or Postgres, things that real people use
<somaunn> ThatGraemeGuy: I'm not a DB expert you see, want to learn and develop something that real people will use in real world (like you said) without big constrain
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm'kay
<somaunn> I came to LO or OoO because I have read that they can create small DB's compatible with access for those MS citizen
<superfly> LO's Base doesn't create Access databases
<somaunn> superfly: Okay what to do then go for Kexi ?
<superfly> somaunn: In the real world, people don't use databases, they use applications. Applications use databases, and people don't care what database it is.
<somaunn> superfly: Yeah i agree
<somaunn> fully agree
<superfly> So, to quote Bigmore from Robots, "See a need, fill a need"
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> stupid pc
<magespawn> what is wrong Kilos?
<Kilos> recovery got to 100% of first run of scalpel the froze
<Kilos> so whole day and night wasted
<magespawn> wow
<Kilos> i cant find how to tell scalpel to carry on where it left off
<magespawn> i have only used photorec and the other one
<magespawn> lets have a look
<Kilos> the files it recovered are in the folders but it needs the second run to make them visible
<Kilos> now im back on my drive and resting, head not happy with all this stuff
<Kilos> stupid xperia now charges then discharges on its own
<magespawn> maybe take the xperia for a service
<magespawn> might just need a new battery or charger
<Kilos> no man i gotta fix stuff myself
<Kilos> the battery lasted whole day yesterday but last night started its nonsense
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> sometimes that is not possible
<magespawn> i do not see anything in the scalpel man pages about restarting a run
<Kilos> i have to or throw away. they charged a friend of my sister R75 just to set up her fone
<Kilos> i rather use money for data than pay some thief
<Kilos> ya thats what i say i dont find a switch i think its called to start a rerun
<Kilos> and before you can start a new run you have to delete the old output file
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i even looked if there was a #testdisk
<Kilos> there was but only me there haha
<magespawn> at least you knew to look
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> if you go to one of the netwrok cell shops they will usually be able to help you properly
<Kilos> i will do it man. it now connects to the internet with 8ta sim and i can google here
<magespawn> but yes they are not cheap that is for sure
<Kilos> what i must do is just sort the battery charge prob then walk 1k to a telkom hotspot
<Kilos> i got 10g free wifi data with every 2+1 data bundle
<magespawn> i wonder if their T&C prohibit long range equipment
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i dont even know where it is. its close enough but i dont know what is there on that side of us
<Kilos> maybe a shop or something
<magespawn> most of those sorts of hotspots work on the premise that you have to be in or near the shop to use it, thereby limiting the number of users, and how much they can use
<Kilos> i will walk there and see how strong their signal is, then decide whether i must make another yagi
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> will investigate some time when i got energy
<Kilos> how was your day magespawn 
<magespawn> good, i managed to get several things sorted out
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> lekker to have successful days
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> hey Kilos, how goes?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<JabberwockyA19> I'm good, my pc not that great
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats happening
<JabberwockyA19> installed bleeding edge packages to test if the problem I have still occurs in the latest versions and my PC locked up
<Kilos> ai!
<JabberwockyA19> after a forced restart my file system was damaged, hopefully it's just a software thing as I used my new SSD :P
<Kilos> you on ubuntu?
<JabberwockyA19> straight out of the box, never owneed a SSD before
<Kilos> i dont even know what they look like
<JabberwockyA19> currently on the work's lappy (macbook pro)
<Kilos> oh not ubuntu
<Kilos> is there no recovery mode in macs?
<Kilos> ubuntu has recovery mode and dpkg and some others
<JabberwockyA19> I tried using dpkg, to force reinstall but no go
<JabberwockyA19> when I run some of the basic commands bash just gives I/O errors
<Kilos> fix broken command for mac?
<Kilos> eeek i/o errors arent good
<Kilos> go look here JabberwockyA19 http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-repair-damaged-zip-files-with-terminal--mac-49294
<Kilos> or run some fsck command
<Kilos> http://osxdaily.com/2013/08/07/how-to-repair-a-mac-disk-with-fsck-from-single-user-mode/
<JabberwockyA19> sorry was AFK for min, the hdd is still in my ubuntu box will give it another go a bit later
<JabberwockyA19> downloading ubuntu iso first :)
<Kilos> lol
<JabberwockyA19> I don't have any problems repairing EXT filesystems, but I formatted my SSD to btrfs
<JabberwockyA19> and I'm a btrfs noob
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Hey Kilos. Did you end up fixing that HDD?
<Kilos> gremble, my pc froze when it was near the end
<Kilos> so now ill run scalpel with less stuff to look for
<gremble> Ah ok
<Kilos> have you seen the scalpel conf file
<Kilos> i made it look for everything
<gremble> Oh ok
<Kilos> its a massive file with so much stuff i have no idea what most of them are so i made it do everything
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you just uncomment the different things you want found
<Kilos> but the drive is working here now gremble only the /storage partition at the end i will recover when energy flows again
<gremble> Ah ok
<gremble> I am really reading what you are typing
<gremble> I just realised that my answers look extremely generic
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mathmeticians are like that
<gremble> You know many mathematicians?
<Kilos> no but ive seen them potrayed in movies
<Kilos> portrayed
<Kilos> and my maths teachers at school were like that too
<Kilos> one was very cute though, thats why i battle with maths, she had beautiful legs
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I also have very beautiful legs *wink wink* *nudge nudge*
<Kilos> rofl
<JabberwockyA19> laters, going to fix my drive now
<gremble> cheers JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> good luck jabb
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> i'm back
<magespawn> me too
<Kilos> wb somaunn 
<Kilos> and magespawn 
<somaunn> who is the DB boss here ?
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> wanna learn quick and fast 
<somaunn> i mean fast and better 
<Kilos> i go eat now
<somaunn> Eat some codes for me please
<somaunn> what are you going to eat bro
<somaunn> chicken again ...
<magespawn> which one are you looking to learn somaunn?
<somaunn> basic DB 
<somaunn> i'm good at DB at all and want to take time and learn, i've small DB saving peoples life when provinding with report on small job
<somaunn> i want to learn for me to be able to dev the same thing for my company
<magespawn> database?
<somaunn> yeah
<magespawn> as far as i know, and my knowledge is shallow in this area, there are more than one type
<somaunn> okay
<somaunn> can we take it off this channel or you prefer to it here ?
<somaunn> magespawn: Basically i een many  of them [Ms acces, OoO base, LO Base, kexi, MySQL, PostgreSQL etc....]
<somaunn> can't chose one of them, must make sure of what is good for a beginner like me 
<Kilos> curry and pap and i fullup now
<somaunn> great
<somaunn> will you do poetgie on friday or saturday
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> whats that
<somaunn> poetgi course (hope i'm not wrong)
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> wb superfly mrs_fly 
<somaunn> the good food you cook and very old cooking "marmites"
<Kilos> what language is poetgi
<Kilos> and how do you make it
<magespawn> potjie, i think Kilos
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> eish magespawn 
<Kilos> no wonder im battling for space
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> gremble, was right
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> the /storage partition in sda6 not sda7
<Kilos> 7 is home
<Kilos> how did i make such a mistake
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i was recovering off my 800g /home partition
<Kilos> what a twit
<gremble> Kilos: Were you right, or was I right?
<magespawn> that is very easy, i always quadruple check myself, because i dd and wiped a drive like that
<Kilos> you were gremble i apologise
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> I love being right. I just don't know when I was right or why I am right xD
<magespawn> good way to learn though
<Kilos> when yopu said you cant recover so much off a 100g partition man
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> i normally open gparted to see what the partitions are before i recover
<Kilos> dunno where i went wrong this time
<magespawn> maybe a way to go from here would be to write your own how to, so that you follow the same steps every time
<somaunn> Kilos: in case you want to recover files or partitions this tools will help you doing it easily www.hirensbootcd.org
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> that is something i struggle with
<magespawn> i get something right and then promptly forget how i did it
<Kilos> i must have been half asleep or something
<Kilos> or wrong glasses
<Kilos> somaunn, i use testdisk photorec foremost and scalpel
<Kilos> run from hard drive
<Kilos> and they all part of ubuntu repos
<Kilos> tiny downloads no a whole live cd full of data
<Kilos> but thanks for the link
<Kilos> i think i originally followed this link somaunn http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Kilos> early night for me. night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-14
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi nabam 
 * Kilos seems to remember nahum from long back
<nabam> hello Kilos
<nabam> Kilos were you in 2600-connected chans? I'm not sure I've been here other than that, I've been idling in nairobi lug for a few months until I actually got to nairobi :x
<Kilos> oh cool, well then welcome to ubuntu-za
<nabam> thanks, do I know you from somewhere else though?
<nabam> I now work in Kenya, and may be working out of South Africa as well, not sure, trynna make connections
<Kilos> i dont think so 
<Kilos> kenya hmm...
<Kilos> one of our guys now lives there
<Kilos> he does kenyas networking and servers
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<superfly> Ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are the git nerds?
<superfly> Not here. I despise git
<ThatGraemeGuy> :'-(
<superfly> It's over complicated, so whenever I have to use it I mess everything up and end up just cloning the entire repository again.
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<superfly> Github and the Linux kernel are the two reasons why git is popular. In fact, I daresay that if it weren't for Github, few people would be using git
<superfly> Oh, and the kernel is hardly a model for git use, the email patches around, which you can do with any VCS
<superfly> *they
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah it confuses me too a lot of the time
<ThatGraemeGuy> woot i figured it out
 * ThatGraemeGuy rebases his fetch and reverts his pull something something
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi bduk 
 * Kilos needs sim for xperia, wbb
<bduk> More kilos and others 
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: Kilos was last seen 42 minutes and 38 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-13 23:58:13 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-13 23:58:45 PST
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> being upped to a 40mbit line in about a week
<Squirm> :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice
<ThatGraemeGuy> still waiting for our fiber :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> although it sounds like it'll be in next week maybe
<JabberwockyA19> wow Squirm that's awesome, I"m still at 2mb (synced at 1.5) don't think I'll move any time soon :P
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: 40mbit fibre :D
<Squirm> we're current;y on 20Mbit
<Squirm> JabberwockyA19: work network
<JabberwockyA19> even better
<JabberwockyA19> how's the upload like?
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have a 20Mbit wifi link for now, waiting for the fibre
<Squirm> JabberwockyA19: better than the download :P
<Squirm> JabberwockyA19: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3908579544
<Squirm> I might test it after hours today/tomorrow
<Squirm> ping time of 4ms
<Squirm> wow
<JabberwockyA19> ridiculous!
<JabberwockyA19> in terms of ZA bandwidth ;-)
<JabberwockyA19> I repaired my 1tb ext4 drive yesterday, still waiting for my "du" to show me how much data rsync was able to backup. Now I need to figure out how to online repair my 256gb btrfs drive
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, turns out I was wrong we are busy going live
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3908684177
<ThatGraemeGuy> they are busy as we speak, not full speed yet
<Squirm> JabberwockyA19: our privider is putting in 100mbit RSAweb line
<TinuvaMa_> ThatGraemeGuy: do a speedtest to the mweb cape town speedtest server
<TinuvaMa_> that should closer reflect the backhaul speeds you get to the office
<Trixar_za> I'm honestly contemplating getting one of those 8ta R30 for 1GB for 2 days deals
<ThatGraemeGuy> TinuvaMa_: running it now, where is that mweb server hosted?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3908829472
<ThatGraemeGuy> ^^mweb
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3908833182 << vodacom
<TinuvaMa_> interesting
<TinuvaMa_> so i guess thats close to what you will get then
<ThatGraemeGuy> our fibre is supposed to be 100Mbit once it's fully done
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's 100Mbit from our office to our CPT DC
<TinuvaMa_> mweb: http://www.speedtest.net/result/3908846396.png vodacom: http://www.speedtest.net/result/3908848464.png
<TinuvaMa_> from our office
<TinuvaMa_> on my laptop
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah I expect it'll be similar here once they're done
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'd probably have a similar setup, fibre goes to your DC and then you hit the internet from there
<ThatGraemeGuy> much cheaper to have a 100Mbit point-to-point fibre than an actual 100Mbit internet service
<TinuvaMa_> yeah that is exactly what we do
<TinuvaMa_> although we have a semi ring between office and dc
<TinuvaMa_> teraco (1Gbps)-> cinx (1Gbps)-> office (200Mbps)-> teraco
<TinuvaMa_> dfa is still the cheapest backhaul you can get, if you light it up yourself
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i'm not exactly sure who's doing what on this side, i'm not involved with the office infrastructure
<magespawn> brb
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> JabberwockyA19: There isn't a pot on
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: coffee pon
<Maaz> JabberwockyA19: Sorry...
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
 * JabberwockyA19 zZzZz
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for JabberwockyA19!
<JabberwockyA19> yay!
 * z3r009 jumps
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> sigh i did it again
<Kilos> Maaz, seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 1 day, 2 hours and 36 minutes ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-13 09:39:23 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-14 12:10:37 PST
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Trixar_za> Well, ok
<Trixar_za> And Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> I invented two phrases today by the looks of it. Voxel porn and just now Backrub harem
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hello superfly inetpro 
<somaunn> Hi Kilos
<somaunn> Hi superfly
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Hi inetpro
<somaunn> ain't sleeping ?
<Kilos> im busy moving 725g off my drive otherwise it wont boot in the morning
<Kilos> drive over full
<somaunn> cool, from that crashed hdd ?
<Kilos> even emails cant come in. says drive full
<Kilos> yeah ive recovered tons
<somaunn> cool
<Kilos> yeah
<somaunn> hwo big is your hdd
<somaunn> ?
<Kilos> 1TB
<somaunn> heich
<somaunn> bog 
<somaunn> big
<Kilos> yeah but scalpel doesnt recover only from one partition im sure it recovers the whole drive
<somaunn> using scalpel ?
<Kilos> then i still had what photorec recovered and foremost as well
<Kilos> ya first testdisk then photorec the foremost then scalpel so each one adds what it has recovered
<somaunn> is scalpel only working under linux
<Kilos> Maaz, scalpel for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<somaunn> okay, according to your experience with these tools what can you tell us here ?
<Kilos> Maaz, google scalpel for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "sleuthkit/scalpel · GitHub" https://github.com/sleuthkit/scalpel :: "carver-recovery - A utility based on Scalpel that uses file carving was ..." http://code.google.com/p/carver-recovery/ :: "Scalpel - ForensicsWiki" http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Scalpel :: "Scalpel 2.0 Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net"
<Maaz> http://alternativeto.net/software/scalpel/ :: "Scalpel Tutorial - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrpR_qlHEIo…
<somaunn> is scalpel better than testdisk ?
<Kilos> i think it a linux tool only
<Kilos> testdisk finds partitions and sometimes puts the data back
<Kilos> the other 3 tools fill up whats missing till you have everything
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<somaunn> Kilos: why "for windows when half of the planet will soon be subdued to linux ?
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i was just checking whether it works on windows as well
<Kilos> but i think you need linux
<Kilos> ive just deleted the scalpel output and now only got 61g in home
<Kilos> i need to save lots to get a 4TB drive
<Kilos> somaunn, you have to run foremost before scalpel because scalpel uses foremost output to fill in everything that foremost missed
<Kilos> only prob is it double up the saved data
<somaunn> hi Squirm
<Kilos> bushtech, xperia is working
<bushtech> glad to hear that
<somaunn> Maaz: google foremost for linux
<Maaz> somaunn: "Foremost" http://foremost.sourceforge.net/ :: "Recover Deleted Files With foremost | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos ..." http://www.howtoforge.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremost :: "foremost(1) - Linux man page" http://linux.die.net/man/1/foremost :: "Foremost - ArchWiki" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Foremost :: "Foremost (software) - Wikipedia,
<Maaz> the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foremost_(software) :: "Try it Now: Re…
<Kilos> all in the repos somaunn 
<bushtech> and there is a way to get that thing onto a later android OS
<Kilos> three forensic data recovery tools
<Kilos> testdisk foremost and scalpel
<bushtech> so it's not so difficult to use
<Kilos> photorec comes with testdisk
<Kilos> what bushtech the fone or recovery tools
<bushtech> phone
<Kilos> oh yes its terrible
<somaunn> Kilos: very interesting that foremost thing
<somaunn> i like
<Kilos> and whatsapp are supposed to send you the password they give you via sms but they didnt sms me
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i need the password to make whatsapp work in pidgin
<somaunn> wait wait wait Kilos
<somaunn> what u mean here .... whatsapp works on linux also ????
<Kilos> on pidgin
<Kilos> linux and windows versions i think
<somaunn> Nooooo man u jocking please
<somaunn> Maaz: google whatsapp on pidgin
<Maaz> somaunn: "WhatsApp on your computer: Pidgin plugin - www.davidgf.net" http://davidgf.net/page/39/whatsapp-on-your-computer:-pidgin-plugin :: "davidgfnet/whatsapp-purple · GitHub" https://github.com/davidgfnet/whatsapp-purple :: "ThirdPartyPlugins – Pidgin" https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins :: "#14850 (Whatsapp messanger) – Pidgin"
<Maaz> https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/14850 :: "WhatsApp [Pidgin-im.de Wiki]" http://wiki.pidgin-im.de/d…
<Kilos> Maaz, google whatsapp for ubuntu pidgin
<Maaz> Kilos: "whatsapp-purple : “whatsapp-purple Packagers” team - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/~whatsapp-purple/+archive/ubuntu/ppa :: "command line - Whatsapp Help for Ubuntu 14.04! - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/459012/whatsapp-help-for-ubuntu-14-04 :: "WhatsApp on your computer: Pidgin plugin - www.davidgf.net" http://davidgf.net/page/39
<Maaz> /whatsapp-on-your-computer:-pidgin-plugin :: "Install Whatsapp on Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04 ... …
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> why do you want to use WhatsApp when there's a perfectly good open source alternative available?
<Kilos> superfly, because family been nagging for about a year now
<Kilos> they all whatsapp
<superfly> Kilos: use Telegram.
<somaunn> Telegram ?
<superfly> Tell them to use Telegram. And if they have CrackBerries, tell them to get a real phone :-P
<Kilos> i would but they whatsappers
<somaunn> Maaz: google telegram for linux
<Maaz> somaunn: "Telegram Apps" https://telegram.org/apps :: "Telegram Desktop" https://tdesktop.com/ :: "vysheng/tg · GitHub" https://github.com/vysheng/tg :: "Telegram Web" http://zhukov.github.io/webogram/ :: "How to use Telegram with any IM app - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/425716/how-to-use-telegram-with-any-im-app :: "Three Telegram Clients For
<Maaz> Ubuntu 14.04 (And Derivative Systems ..." http://linuxg.net/three-telegram-clients-for-ubuntu-…
<Kilos> .lol
<Kilos> they all crackberry peeps
<Kilos> and ian uses a samsung s3 i think
<somaunn__> Kilos: let's talk about Telegram
<somaunn__> u said it's better than whatsapp right 
<somaunn__> ??
<Kilos> somaunn_, the fly said so
<Kilos> ive never tried either of them
<Kilos> and whats app on an xperia is hard work
<Kilos> i battle to see the keyboard
<somaunn__> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> and fingers too fat to type there too
<Kilos> xperia is made for small hand peeps
<somaunn__> lo
<somaunn__> lol
<Kilos> somaunn__, nabam is near Symmetria 
<Kilos> same country anyway
<somaunn__> okay
<somaunn__> where is Symmetria ?
<Kilos> kenya
<somaunn__> cool
<somaunn__> he's not far that far from me ....
<Kilos> he was looking for contacts up there i think
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> sleepy time
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit seun
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> dit aan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> goed ook dankie
<nuvolari> dis mooi oom!
<nuvolari> ek moet gaan duik. het 7:30 PT !
<nuvolari> dalk nog in die reën ook :P
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<nuvolari> lekker slaap oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> dankie
<captine> all up late
<captine> evening
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> its morning already
<bushtech> Kilos,  as dit so aangaan gaan jy gewoond raak aan die redeye shift :)
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ek gaap aanhoudend hier
<bushtech> wag jy ook vir die download hour
<bushtech> of speel jy nog met jou drive?
<Kilos> nee ek skyf die data wat te veel is na ander pc met n 16g stick
<Kilos> ek het baie recover
<bushtech> bou vir jou \
<Kilos> gaan n maand vat om als deur te soek
<bushtech> 'n blerrie backup server
<Kilos> lol dit kos gelp man
<bushtech> tussen al daai drives wat jy het moet daar 'n paar wees wat kan maak werk word
<Kilos> ja maar ek moet grotes he om recoveries te doen
<Kilos> al daai data moet iewers gaan om weer op nuwe drive te instaleer
<superfly> Kilos: you haven't turned swipe on?
<Kilos> what is that superfly ?
<bushtech> wonder of mens 'n klomp kleintjies aanmekaar kan string
<superfly> Kilos: you don't type, you swipe. What phone do you have again? The exact model number?
<Kilos> sony experia U20i
<bushtech> I think thats got a physical kb
<Kilos> mini pro or something
<Kilos> ya it open a querty keyboard
<bushtech> bit difficult to swipe
<superfly> I can't find a phone with that model number
<Kilos> its fine for peeps with good eyes and small hands or long finger nails
<superfly> anyways, night all
<Kilos> http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_xperia_x10_mini_pro-3147.php
<Kilos> night superfly sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
 * Kilos poegaai
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-15
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> inetpro: bushtech hopelik kom dit vandag
<Kilos> dit sous nou hier
<bushtech> Kilos, lyk belowend hier ook
<Kilos> klaar gestop ai!
<Kilos> kom groot reen asb
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_ 
<Tonberry_> hello
<Kilos> Symmetria: ping
<Kilos> your server was at gprs speed at 1am this morning
 * Kilos switched to neology just now
<Kilos> sous weer
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Kilos> sjoe twice in 2 days
<Kilos> power stayed on but modem disconnected sigh
<Kilos> 16mm so far
<bushtech> heh 1mm here
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> glorious sunshine here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> kbmonkey: ping
<somaunn> hello Kilos
<somaunn> hello superfly
<somaunn> hello inetpro
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Hello Squirm
<Kilos> no fly or pro here
<somaunn> okay 
<Kilos> only bushtech and i
<Kilos> what did you break?
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> hi bushtech
<somaunn> nothing Kilos
<Kilos> oh Squirm is here too i think
<Kilos> thats good
<somaunn> i like to break things (more my system than other things)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then use unity, easy to break stuff from there
<Kilos> kde more stable
<somaunn> never ever
<somaunn> kde is just the way i want it 
<Kilos> lekker hey
<somaunn> even gnome is more stable than Unity ....
<Kilos> thats all im using now
<somaunn> i mean in certain point
<Kilos> kde seems much stronger and more stable imo
<Kilos> also a bit slower though
<somaunn> yeah u right
<somaunn> do we have someone very strong at doing KDE and who can tell us in a better way what's in there ?
<somaunn> i wish i will break something on my system today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what do you want to look for in kde
<Kilos> it has many more tools in
<somaunn> Just inderstand the real differences etc... in a practical point of view for sure
<Kilos> well the fly and pro only use kde
<somaunn> but they're not here
<Kilos> ya only me
<Squirm> I'm around
<Squirm> House sitting for a friend in Hout Bay
<Squirm> have to pop into work for a few hours now though
<Kilos> lekker Squirm 
<somaunn> i want to reach another level of using kde, just fedup using kde in a MS way
<Kilos> add three panels then its way different
<Squirm> somaunn: what you really want to do is learn to use the cli a lot more
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh somaunn and add lots of workspaces
<Kilos> and in the bottom panel you right click and add pager
<Kilos> pager switches between workspaces
<Kilos> no ms could ever do that
<Kilos> then you can also get a different wallpaper for each workspace
<Squirm> you can get an application that does it Kilos
<Squirm> I've come across one that shipped with the Nvidia application
<Squirm> bbiab, going to work
<Kilos> enjoy Squirm 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<nlsthzn> oom Kilos... another big one now eh?
<Kilos> yip nlsthzn im watching too and tara and debs in pidgin
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> unleash THOR
<nlsthzn> I suspect we will have to go back and re-learn basics... seems we can't adapt when we can't out muscle the other team 
<nlsthzn> phew
<Kilos> Maaz: tell nlsthzn on freenode at least we won, ref made some booboos
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> naand inetpro moeg alweer?
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ons het 20 vandag gekry
<Kilos> maar lyk of die weg is nou
 * inetpro recovering from a migraine 
<Kilos> eish skuus man
<inetpro> still feels as if I was hit by a runaway train
<inetpro> we had 14 + 4
<Kilos> thats better than it has been, now everything is going to grow lekker
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> i think ive figured out what scalpel does
<Kilos> it ignores the sda6 and recovers the whole sda
<gremble> I thought it would do something like that. Since you could have a broken partition table
<gremble> then it would not know which partitions are which
<Kilos> it recovers everything in sda
<Kilos> thats why it was recovering so much
<gremble> Ah yes
<Kilos> Rhi superfly 
<Kilos> ohi too
<Kilos> dunno where the R came from
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ai! net sick again
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-16
<somaunn> hi guys
<somaunn>  hi Kil
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<somaunn> Kilos: morning bro
<somaunn> talking about wayland guys
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> what will it really bring to the linux distro world
<Kilos> what is wayland
<somaunn> Wayland. Wayland is intended as a simpler replacement for X, easier to develop and maintain. GNOME and KDE are expected to be ported to it.
<somaunn> source: wayland.freedesktop.org
<Kilos> thats too much for me to think about 
<Kilos> i read up on elementary os a bit and it could be interesting to try
<Kilos> ive never seen osx so have no idea what it looks like
<Kilos> someone said here months ago we should try it, being very fast is what will make me even consider
<somaunn> Elementary OS  is a good distro to use
<somaunn> was buggy the time i tried it but i guess it's now more mature but becareful i also feel like there is no real support or community thing like we see for Debian, Fedora, Ubuntu etc.
<Kilos> how long ago did you try it?
<Kilos> if its ubuntu based then one should be able to fix it without their support
<Kilos> someone here uses it
<somaunn> i used the days i was in S.A
<somaunn> discover Elementary OS on a DVD found Linux Mag bought in Alberton Mall
<somaunn> really enjoyed it 
<Kilos> ah ill try it sometime, will download the iso when im awake after midnight one day
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> I propose you first read about Enlightment prior to that https://www.enlightenment.org/?p=about/e17
<Kilos> ty will do
<somaunn> liked it those days but now I'm Plasma from blood to Desktop
<somaunn> ##All human should use Plasma because it's biologically part of them##
<Kilos> what has that to do with elementary os?
<Kilos> its another distro and you need to compile stuff
<Kilos> i cant compile, i want a working system
<somaunn> you will get it okay
<Kilos> thats why i will try something based on ubuntu or maybe debian but no other things
<somaunn> just install use and crash something, it's the way IT stuffs worx and the way the discover everything we know
<Kilos> no man my kde here dont crash, i have to zero the drive to mess it up
<Kilos> do you know the drive zero command
<Kilos> you can break lots of drives with it but then they are seen as brand new drives and your motherboard has to write a new mbr in
<somaunn> drive zero ???
<somaunn> nope
<Kilos> lemme find it for you
<somaunn> K
<Kilos> very handy for drives that have got corrupted by virusses or malware
<Kilos> i have got a few scrap drives working again after using it
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> you have to use sudo
<Kilos> do you throw away drives that cant boot?
<Kilos> hiya gremble 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<gremble> How're you this fine day?
<somaunn> Kilos: Ty i never throw away drives i use a linux distro that does this kind of thing [wipe, drive zero, etc...] and get them back to life
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> im good ty gremble 
<Kilos> i might crash me here sometime, gonna tell testdisk write
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so guys what is the tool to use to see what is using how much of your resources
<gremble> htop
<gremble> or top, but htop is like the upgraded version
<Kilos> ty sir
<gremble> no
<gremble> np*
<Kilos> hmm... ping got him
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Hmm?
<Kilos> i just made a booboo again
<Kilos> rsynced /home/ to ~/Desktop/home/
<Kilos> and it got into a loop adding more and more
<gremble> Sounds like you are having fun
<gremble> :P
<gremble> kill the process 
<gremble> vokken muskiete
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> get a software sigen and make it scream at them to chase them away man
<Kilos> sig gen
<Kilos> you can watch them while you tuning it to get the right frequency
<gremble> that seems like it would just annoy me more than they do
<Kilos> you cant hear at the mosquitos frequency
<Kilos> around 60k i think
<gremble> Lol
<gremble> Still more work for me
<gremble> where I should be doing linear algebra
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> then get some tabard and rub it onto exposed places
<Kilos> chemists supply
<gremble> Funny how tabart is your second option :P
<gremble> It is clearly the easier of the lot
<Kilos> lol ya i used it when i was in st lucia
<Kilos> but it costs and a software sig gen doesnt
<Kilos> gremble you might find it interesting. the talk about nosy maths peeps
<Kilos> http://www.arachnoid.com/python/signalgen_program.html
<gremble> :P
<gremble> i will have a look 
<Kilos> in the second line tick available here to get the later version
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro i was just going to ping you
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> if i rsync /var/ and /home/ to a stick is that all i will need to reinstall and get it the same as this or must i sync /usr/ and /etc as well
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> why reinstall?
<Kilos> i have run testdisk here and am ready to get it to write the old partitions from before i zeroed this drive and had to install but bang the write messes something up and i need to reinstall
<Kilos> because i didnt remember the partition sizes when i made new ones
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> where is that other guy?
<Kilos> inetpro: im hoping the testdisk write function restores everything that was in the /storage/ partition
<Kilos> what other guy Golynx 
<Golynx> wana know if he know how to play cellc competition
<Kilos> oh
<Golynx> forgot his nick
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> go read the logs
<Kilos> hehe i cant even find them
<Golynx> turned logs off here hehe
<Kilos> no man there are online logs somewhere
<Golynx> anyway it feels good to win stuff lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Golynx> won tjis on Friday :D http://global.blackberry.com/content/dam/blackBerry/images/device/smartphone/blackberry-10/q5/structured/q5/global/desktop/black/specs-hero.png
<Golynx> this*
<Kilos> its a good start now start winning at everything you do
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> those things are expensive albeit not favoured by most here
<Golynx> that phone got more specs than my lappy eish!
<Golynx> yeah around R4000
<Kilos> i see bb and samsung are going to work together soon
<Golynx> but i never had a smartphone, and getting one for free ,is heaven lol
<Golynx> where did you see that news?
<Kilos> yeah my sis and boet have them and love them
<Kilos> in mobilebroadband news
<Kilos> yesterday i think
<Golynx> oh nice, but i wanted a Android phone but entered the bb competition 
<Kilos> no matter any smart fone is better than none
<Golynx> thats wierd , Samsung and bb 
<Golynx> yeah true :) 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry interwebs terrible here
<Kilos> np inetpro what did you miss?
<Kilos> i can repost
<Kilos> inetpro: 
<Kilos> i have run testdisk here and am ready to get it to write the old partitions from before i zeroed this drive and had to install but bang the write messes something up and i need to reinstall
<Kilos> [19:48] <Kilos> because i didnt remember the partition sizes when i made new ones
<Kilos> so it might crash things here
<Golynx> what command is used when windows dont appear in boot menu?
<Golynx> nevermind found it, sudo update-grub :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you were supposed to remember them commands
<Kilos> you wrote them down back then
<Kilos> inetpro: restart your router
<Kilos> the net is good tonight
<Kilos> hi superfly hows you and family?
<Golynx> Kilos haha i get too much windows time these days, not used Ubuntu in a while 
<Kilos> i told you back then to write down the commands
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i wrote school books full
<Golynx> i did wrote them, accidentally deleted wrong folder, wrote them again, Ubuntu broke had to reinstall , forgot to write again lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats what ive just done
<Kilos> zeroed the wrong drive
<Kilos> if i disappear testdisk has just crashed me
<Golynx> thats worse than mine
<Golynx> hope you get it fixed though
<Kilos> let me reboot
<Kilos> hold thumbs
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so far nothing broken
<Kilos> aw it didnt write my /storage/ back
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-09
<anton> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<anton> morning
 * dcbane kicks Trixar_za
<Squirm> There he is
<dcbane> wake up, noob
<Squirm> He's not actually here though :P
<dcbane> he's never "here"
<dcbane> even when chatting
<dcbane> we both know this from the gig days
 * dcbane noogies Trixar_za
<dcbane> wake up
<dcbane> >=[
<Trixar_za> You rang?
<dcbane> FINALLY
<dcbane> long time no yack
<dcbane> how the heck are ya
 * dcbane sets the phone down
<Trixar_za> Well slightly sore
<dcbane> cramp will do that
<Trixar_za> I have a talent for falling and hurting my left side these days. Second time in 3 weeks.
<dcbane> lean on the other foot then
<dcbane> even it up
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that might just be it :P
<dcbane> you still keep in touch with the gigcrew?
<dcbane> including that co wikian of yours
<dcbane> forget his name, probably wasn't important
<Trixar_za> Only one or two people. I've mostly pissed off the rest
<dcbane> such as?
<Trixar_za> Bertrum - real name Brian
<dcbane> yeh, that's the bugger
<dcbane> and who's the other one(s) you still keep in touch with?
<Trixar_za> Well, there's St0N3r, D3M0N, Athena and Andz - all people I apparently pissed off. Niki doesn't chat anymore since we're not together anymore.
<dcbane> aww but Niki was hawt
<dcbane> Andz pissed me off to the core, so gave her the cold shoulder
<Trixar_za> Timmy is never online either. Got himself a girlfriend
<dcbane> Athena I could never quite get a handle on
<dcbane> one moment she hates my guts, the other she's flirting non-stop with me
<dcbane> D3M0N is MIA for over a year now
<dcbane> even his cell's been disconnected
<dcbane> and his alternative-to-searchirc is also down I've heard (but never verified)
<Trixar_za> Haven't seen Bertrum in like a year now.
<dcbane> don't even remember St0N3r...
<dcbane> how about katsklaw?
<Trixar_za> Katsklaw also hasn't been very active. Popped in once or twice, but he's mostly focusing on his long haul transport business
<dcbane> always did comment he needed something long
<dcbane> guess that's it right there
<Trixar_za> lol - yeah
<Trixar_za> So how are you when you're not threatening to send Shawn to people's houses? :P
<dcbane> surviving
<dcbane> if you were on skype we could call and I can give ya the rundown
<Trixar_za> I actually am on skype, I just don't run it very often.
<dcbane> I don't have you on my contact list
<dcbane> do now
<Trixar_za> trixarian85
<dcbane> I know
<dcbane> already found you
<Trixar_za> lol, I see
<dcbane> you're too damn predictable with your account names :P
<Trixar_za> I picked it in 2007, so sue me :P
<dcbane> how much can you afford to be sued for? :)
<Kilos> morning everyone
 * dcbane kicks isp of trixxo
<Vlekkie> Ola
<Kilos> hi vlek
<Kilos> hi jaysen 
<jaysen> hi Kilos
<jaysen> ola vlek
<Kilos> he left already sigh
<Kilos> ive been baking in the sun so missed him
<Kilos> hi superfly hows the eina
<captine> hi all
<captine> managed to get irc at work through digitalocean droplet
<captine> :)
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Kilos> can someone advise me please. i have an hp nsc-15900 here that i want to scan with. the cartridge is old or out even can one still scan pages
<Kilos> ive tried simplescan and skanlite but the red light for the print section is on all the time so nothing happens
<Kilos> both apps say scanner busy
<Kilos> dont they work without a cartridge in?
<Cryterion> good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> hp-doctor command is doing something
<Kilos> installing lotsa dependancies
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> What're you installing?
<Kilos> hi gremble
<Kilos> im running hp-doctor to try get scanner working
<kulelu88> can anyone recommend a good encryption tool for an external HDD>
<Kilos> cryptkeeper
<Kilos> ?
<theblazehen> Evening
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> device busy
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> Kilos: What's that?
<Kilos> stupid hp all in one thing with no cartridge i think
<Kilos> i only want to scan some pages
<theblazehen> Ai, that's the worst
<Kilos> dont they work without cartridge in?
<Kilos> if i run skanlite from cli i get
<Kilos> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. 
<Kilos> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon 
<Kilos> Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceAdded(QDBusObjectPath)
<Kilos> Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceRemoved(QDBusObjectPath)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> error: This distro (i.e ubuntu  14.04) is either deprecated or not yet supported.
<Kilos> The diagnosis is limited on unsupported platforms.
<gremble> kulelu88: lvm encryption?
<gremble> I think the other one is veracrypt. It uses truecrpyt codebase, but a maintainer that fixed the security issues that truecrypt had
<kulelu88> yeah veracrypt looks like my choice now
<gremble> I wrote a little app in haskell that does rot13 encryption if you're interested?
<theblazehen> gremble: The issues that we *know* truecrypt had
<theblazehen> gremble: Keep in mind that the devs stated that the code shouldn't be trusted
<gremble> theblazehen: All software have issues. At least there is an active maintainer that is doing work on the codebase
<theblazehen> And something seems dodgy with their bitdefender suggestion, as that might be backdoored etc. Proprietary
<theblazehen> gremble: True. I'd rather go with pgp myself, or dm-crypt
<gremble> PGP is keypair technology though. Is it suitable for disk/partition encryption?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> gremble: Not for disk / partition, yeah. More for files etc
<theblazehen> Cya Kilos 
<gremble> theblazehen: That is not really useful for someone that switches distro's though
<theblazehen> I'd still rather go for dm-crypt or something
<theblazehen> gremble: pgp? Well, if you keep your keys..
<theblazehen> Afaik veracrypt uses keys derived from the password
<gremble> Meh. I haven't looked into encryption. I don't have the appropriate advesaries
<theblazehen> gremble: I like it as a matter of principle
<gremble> As principle it's fine.
<gremble> But I'm not going to turn my house into a prison just to pretend to feel safe
<gremble> Likewise, I'm not going to encrypt everything that I own and cause myself inconvenience just to pretend to feel safe
<theblazehen> Yeah. I used to be into running everything through tor etc, too much hassle though
<gremble> I don't need it
<gremble> No one is going to steal my blog posts or my haskell code.
<theblazehen> yeah, I suspect that everyone important has backdoors anyway
<theblazehen> NSA etc
<gremble> They're breaking DH keypairs as a hobby anyway
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> Have you read x86 considered harmful?
<theblazehen> http://blog.invisiblethings.org/2015/10/27/x86_harmful.html
<theblazehen> qubes os is interesting
<gremble> I'll have a look at it if I can find it some peer reviewed journals. I'm rather skeptical about reading random papers on the internet as they don't always follow the most rigerous of analysis and I don't have the time or ability to independently verify their claims.
<theblazehen> gremble: This is written by one of the main people behind qubes os, google him
<theblazehen> Well respected
<gremble> Who writes it is not imporant :P What it says is. 
<theblazehen> yeah, I know. But having credentials doesn't hurt
<theblazehen> https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/3qffm5/intel_x86_considered_harmful_new_paper/
<kulelu88> I did find Tomb, but it didn't work on an old OS
<theblazehen> even ignoring the security aspect, it's a great review of the x86 boot process
<gremble> I have to either start studying or write an article to get a job at the writing center on campus. I want to do neither
<gremble> It's just too hot
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-10
<theblazehen> Morning all
<pieter2627> morning all
<dcbane> evening
<pieter2627> it is the first time I've seen you here dcbane, you new?
<dcbane> still factory fresh
<dcbane> only one owner
<pieter2627> rofl
<pieter2627> and milage?
<pieter2627> :P
<dcbane> 30 years
<dcbane> yours?
<pieter2627> ~22 * 365.25 * 23.75 hours
<dcbane> ah, a spring chicken
<dcbane> enjoy the youth while you still have it
<pieter2627> thanks man, i'll
<dcbane> ah typical...
 * dcbane gives Trixar_za a swift kick in the kernel
<Squirm> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> hello Squirm inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro pieter2627 and all others
<pieter2627> hallo Kilos
<Squirm> Heya Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Afternoon
<mazal> Oom Kilos !!
<Kilos> hi mazal warm genoeg vir jou?
<Kilos> skuus ek het geslaap
<mazal> Goed om oom te sien :) Hoe gaanit ?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun en by jou
<Kilos> jy was lank weg ne
<mazal> Gaan ok dankie oom
<mazal> Moet eers gaan , lekker aand
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Sup guys. This heat is killing me...
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro gremble dupingping Guest79630 Sxuza and others
<Kilos> and theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Sxuza> hey Kilos  :)
<Sxuza> its been a while since i was here 
<Sxuza> ltns 
<Kilos> as long as you keep coming back you are fotrgiven
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> forgiven
<Kilos> im still gonna retire when we hit 50 peeps here
<Kilos> dcbane welcome to ubuntu-za
<dcbane> thanks
<dcbane> oh for crying out loud.... he's worse than on gig...
 * dcbane dunks Trixar_za's head in a flushing toilet
<Kilos> hahaha
<dcbane> yeh, trixxo and I go way back
<dcbane> only reason I'm in this channel
<dcbane> though seeing Squirm around is a bonus
<Kilos> you know Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hes afk atm
<Kilos> sigh nets sick tonight
<dcbane> he's always afk
<dcbane> hence the flushing head treatment
<inetpro> good evening
<dcbane> moin
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> later
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-11
<dcbane> good evening
<dcbane> earlier...
<pieter2627> morning all
<theblazehen> hi pieter2627 
<anton> morning
<theblazehen> sup anton 
<pieter2627> hi theblazehen
<pieter2627> hows the studing going?
<theblazehen> Going alright, thanks
<pieter2627> haha
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pieter2627> hi thatgraemeguy
<dcbane> hello again pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi dcbane
<dcbane> sup
<pieter2627> not much, just hope it wont be so hot today
<pieter2627> and self
<dcbane> not too shabby
<inetpro> oh my, have I said good mornings yet?
<inetpro> hello everybody
<theblazehen> hi inetpro 
<dcbane> { inetpro } oh my, have I said good mornings yet? <-- you just did
<inetpro> dcbane: how're things going there?
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro pieter2627 thatgraemeguy theblazehen TinuvaMac skokkk MaNI dcbane dlPhreak danfowler Cryterion  ambo  anton aquarat and whoever i missed
<Kilos> Maaz cffee on
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<anton> mornings
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> lol
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<pieter2627> hi Kilos
<pieter2627> and morning inetpro
<theblazehen> Be back later, cheers guys
<Kilos> ok lad
<Kilos> i sukkeled yesterday
<Kilos> sim in modem forgot how to use data
<inetpro> wb oom Kilos
<Kilos> telkom says do a sim swop
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> it seems some thing in xp i have on one drive for doing work that xp does best has a bug in thats now killed 2 sim cards
<Kilos> so its now wiped
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> hi dupingping hows china?
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> hi kilos
<Squirm> Good morning
<Squirm> Was wondering if someone here could give me any ideas. We have a dashboard hosted internally, but it's also accessible from the outside. How would I use the same DNS name for both?
<thatgraemeguy> Squirm: so externally the name resolves to an internet ip and internally the same name resolves to an internal ip?
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: That's what I want
<thatgraemeguy> what do you use for name resolution internally?
<Squirm> The problem is our router doesn't route our external IP when I try and connect to it from the inside
<thatgraemeguy> no, it won't
<Squirm> We have a dns server
<Squirm> Moving to bind soon
<thatgraemeguy> on your dns server you create a zone with the FQDN of the relevant name and set the A record to the internal ip
<Squirm> We do that already
<thatgraemeguy> um, then it ought to work
<Squirm> It does
<Squirm> But it's maintaining all of our zones :D
<thatgraemeguy> then I don't understand the question
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: I wondered if it was possible to have one zone, that could manage internal and external addresses
<thatgraemeguy> you mean have the answer be different based on the querying client ip?
<Squirm> Yes, something like that
<thatgraemeguy> hrmmm ok
<thatgraemeguy> sorry, no idea :)
<thatgraemeguy> the normal solution here is that your internal DNS serves internal people and external DNS serves external people
<Squirm> Haven't found anything on the Google, so just thought I'd get some ideas :D
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: that's what we have
<thatgraemeguy> yes i know
<anton> yip u will have to have 2 dns servers running for ur problem
<thatgraemeguy> I'm just re-iterating that that is the way I've always seen it done :)
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I know
<Squirm> anton: seems like it
<anton> our external is hosted with afrihost then our normal bind for internal
<Squirm> anton: Yeah, we use Amazon's Route53
<anton> other possible solution is to run a logon script with hosts forced when they are at the office?
<Squirm> anton: I suppose the goal was to get away from having two DNS servers
 * Squirm shrugs
<anton> nope not for a while i'm afraid
<Squirm> All's well
<inetpro> Squirm: you could always update the 1001 internal clients' local hosts file with a static entry to the internal address :-)
<inetpro> that would not be a very good idea though
<inetpro> maintaining an internal DNS server is really the way to go and not so difficult at all
<Squirm> inetpro: I know
<Squirm> But it's a cool idea :D
<pieter2627> Squirm: can the internal clients access it using the external address?
<Squirm> pieter2627: yeah. But not from internally
<pieter2627> hmm, why?
<pieter2627> my internal clients can access the home server using its external address...
<pieter2627> so thought that you might be able to use that... together with some iptables maybe
<superfly> my trackpad is a bit crazy tonight
<gremble> Has it tried to kill your cat because you aren't twiddling it often enough?
<inetpro> goeienaand
<Squirm> Evening
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<magespawn> exit
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-12
<anton> monrings all
<pieter2627> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<pieter2627> hi magespawn
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pieter2627> hi thatgraemeguy
<inetpro> goeie dag mense
<anton> dag sê
<Squirm> Heya
 * Squirm lewks around
<Sxuza> ppl are quiet around here today
<Squirm> Sxuza: Seems like it
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<magespawn> hi there Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> when im awake im trying to get online banking sorted and trying to get a three months statement fro absa
<Kilos> what a schlep
<Kilos> they have some estatement thing but that will only show next month and i want a statement now
<Kilos> whats  up your side magespawn ?
<melodie> hi
<qwebirc80092> help
<melodie> hello
<melodie> what's up qwebirc80092 ? can you ask a question ? :D
<qwebirc80092> Ah ha, there be life on the screen..... greets.
<melodie> irl too ;)
<qwebirc80092> I have no official login, new to IRC etc.
<melodie> sure np
<melodie> how can I help you?
<qwebirc80092> how come so many "lugs" are dead?
<magespawn> Hey Kilos, not much really, same old same old really, busy putting a printer back together after repairing one of the parts
<melodie> hi Kilos Cryterion magespawn 
<magespawn> hi melodie 
<melodie> I didn't know a printer could be repaired
<magespawn> some parts can be, this was just a mechanical lever that when you close the printer door it operates a switch to let the printer know
<magespawn> that the door is closed
<magespawn> most people buy cheap printers, so it is often more cost effective to buy new ones
<melodie> ok
<magespawn> i have a habit of trying to repair equipment where i can, i do not like the throw away attitude that seems to be normal
<Kilos> hi melodie 
<Kilos> i have the same prob magespawn 
<Kilos> hate throwing away stuff that can be repaired or use for spares for the next faulty thing
<melodie> same here, and I didn't imagine people in African countries throwing whatever item which can get fixed
<Kilos> yeah we like to fix things
<Kilos> also money is tight for buying new stuff all the time
<melodie> this is why some people create alternative monies
<melodie> local money to help trading locally between the people
<magespawn> chat later, home time for me
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: 
<Squirm> ?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> evening other peeps too
<Kilos> ill be slow
<inetpro> haai oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hoekom jy stadig wil wees? 
<Kilos> ek skype my meisies
<inetpro> ah, ek sien 
<inetpro> al is dit net met een oog wat nie meer mooi wil sien nie 
<melodie> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Hi melodie, all still good there? 
<melodie> inetpro yes thks!
<melodie> you?
<inetpro> all good thanks, just hot and tired after another busy day 
<melodie> ok
<melodie> please have a look here, and if you agree on the idea, please pass on the message around you:
<melodie> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-icon-theme/+question/274092
<inetpro> will check a bit later 
<melodie> brb
<melodie> ok!
<inetpro> melodie: hmm... interesting, but how do we address bandwidth waste at another level?
<melodie> inetpro adress : we make bug reports against unnecessary depends?
<melodie> I did one here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<inetpro> all these autoplay videos on Facebook, YouTube and other solcial media :-)
<inetpro> social*
<melodie> just today I finally found which package is the cause, I'll install debian netinstall in one of my laptops and build on it
<melodie> inetpro we can't adress them all, however the social media often face greenpeace for that matter
<inetpro> and all these automatic updates of modern operating systems, a huge problem for us with the small pipes
<melodie> you mean Windows 7 for instance? 
<melodie> because with Ubuntu (or other distros btw) you can set it up to your liking 
<inetpro> not just windows, everyone seems to be guilty these days
<inetpro> many updates are often not really necessary
<inetpro> Android is particularly bad as well
<inetpro> it's a tough problem when security issues need to be patched asap
<inetpro> personally I know how to deal with the issues and how to reduce bandwidth and all but most end users simply don't want to deal with it and live with the defaults
<melodie> security patches are one thing, icon themes and gtk themes are what I will be targetting for some days from now on
 * inetpro likes the idea to slim it down
<magespawn> i tend to have a look through what it wants to update and decide from there
<Kilos> hot last couple of days hey inetpro 
<Kilos> looks like the big drought is here
<inetpro> big time 
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-13
<magespawn> good morning
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<Squirm> Morning
<magespawn> hi thatgraemeguy pieter2627 Squirm 
<thatgraemeguy> g'day
<inetpro> sanibonani
<magespawn> hey inetpro 
<mazal> Mornings
<pieter2627> \away
<inetpro> pieter2627: hehe, you're still here :-)
<pieter2627> inetpro: still confuse the slashes at time
 * pieter2627 wonders why not just one existed
<mazal> Couldn't agree more
<thatgraemeguy> the \ was introduced so that the ALGOL boolean operators ∧ (AND) and ∨ (OR) could be composed in ASCII as "/\" and "\/" respectively.
<thatgraemeguy> interesting
<theblazehen> nice
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> home time, bye
<superfly> ohi
<inetpro> Kilos-: rain!!!!
<inetpro> good evening everybody
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly
<superfly> hi
 * superfly is off to Mozambique on Sunday morning
<inetpro> superfly: wow! That's quite a long trip for you, you driving?
<superfly> negative, flying
<inetpro> with kids and all?
<Kilos-> oh my inetpro you lucky
<Kilos-> hope you get lots
<Kilos-> hi superfly 
<superfly> inetpro: negative. business flight.
<inetpro> Kilos-: eish, I guess I need to slow down and stop getting excited when the first few drops start falling
<Kilos-> oh my
<inetpro> but I was seriously surprised now to hear it falling outside
<inetpro> stopped again now, let's hope it continues soon
<Kilos-> yeah its become an unfamiliar sound hey
<inetpro> started without any thunder in the background
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> weve had nothing
<Kilos-> just heat
<inetpro> starting to get windy now, hope it doesn't blow everything away again
<Kilos-> ai!
<inetpro> tough season
<Kilos-> yip
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> superfly: nice to see you getting around, enjoy it!
<superfly> heh. I'm going to be stuck in a basement in a hot city crunking out code
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-14
<Cryterion> Mornings
<Kilos> ohi who_da_fly 
<Kilos> morning everyone
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> Maaz_ seen inetpro 
<Maaz_> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 13 hours, 27 minutes and 52 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-13 11:25:37 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-11-13 21:47:18 PST
<QA> oom Kilos, he's here
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro did you get some rain
<Kilos> we havent had 1 mm yet
<inetpro> uh.... a few drops
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Still getting some here :)
<GnikLlort> Looks like rain here
<EvilDMP> Hello South African Ubuntans. I hope you're enjoying your summer more than I am enjoying our winter.
<EvilDMP> In January: http://na.pycon.org
<EvilDMP> would love to meet some ZA open-source people there
<Kilos> hi EvilDMP 
<theblazehen> I'm making as many files as I can..
<theblazehen> ls | wc -l
<theblazehen> 9458903
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> how can I make Ubuntu Trusty stop doing lookups of AAAA records when doing DNS queries?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Do you have an IPv6 address? WHy do you need to stop the lookup?
 * inetpro noticed this strange behaviour starting with Ubuntu 12.04
<inetpro> I always disable IPv6 because we our network does not support it on the WAN
<inetpro> if I do a name lookup with 'host google.com' while watching 'tcpdump -ne dst port 53' I see three lookups:
<inetpro> A? google.com., AAAA? google.com. and MX? google.com. 
<inetpro> not a major train smash but just wondering why and how I could disable it
<inetpro> s/we our/our/
<inetpro> related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1092691
<theblazehen> It shouldn't be a problem unless your computer tries to access it via IPv6 however? Hvae you tested, perhaps eg. firefox will only lookup only the A record? Might be 'host' itself doing the multiple queries?
<inetpro> haven't noticed any performance issues because of it... just picked it up when monitoring DNS queries on one of our web servers 
<inetpro> oh and that still being on Ubuntu 12.04
<theblazehen> If it's just the lookup, then it shouldn't have any impact. Or am I missing something?
<theblazehen> Well, 12.04 is LTS
<inetpro> and after a bit of research still see the same behaviour on 14.04
<inetpro> well yes it is just a lookup but is it really necessary?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Shouldn't be, just thinking that there's probably other areas that are also inefficient
<inetpro> true
<theblazehen> Same behaviour on Arch
<inetpro> another debate around the same issue: http://serverfault.com/questions/632665/how-to-disable-aaaa-lookups
<inetpro> at least we do not have 70 million name resolutions like others have
<theblazehen> Yeah, have you considered using dnsmasq or something for DNS caching?
<Audioburn> hello
<theblazehen> Hi Audioburn 
<Audioburn> what is it like living in SA
<Audioburn> za*
<theblazehen> It has good parts, and it's bad parts. Overall, it's alright
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<EvilDMP> Hello Kilos 
<magespawn> i found this a little while ago http://www.allitebooks.com/
<magespawn> seems okay so far
<magespawn> there does seem to be some question about that site
<theblazehen> magespawn: Seems nice
<magespawn> not too sure about the legality though
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<superfly> Bye! See you all in a weeks time. 
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-15
<GnikLlort> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4833596402
<GnikLlort> <3 fiber
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> Maaz help
<Maaz> magespawn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<magespawn> Maaz helpme with monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> Maaz help me with monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<magespawn> Maaz help me with monitering 
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<magespawn> Maaz what can you do
<Maaz> magespawn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<magespawn> Maaz Monitering
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz: help me with monitering
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<magespawn> Maaz: monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> Maaz you are a good bot
<Maaz> magespawn: I already know stuff about you
<magespawn> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> magespawn: No problem
<magespawn> Maaz monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<theblazehen> Hi guys
<Kilos> Afternoon evryone
<Kilos> everyone
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hows theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Good and you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty
<theblazehen> This rm command has been running for like 11 hours...
<theblazehen> Directory with lots of files. Any way to speed it up? Unlink directory, and do fsck?
<theblazehen> Or is just waiting the best. like 14M files
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> doesnt highlighting the folder then doing shift delete do it faster
<Kilos> in 11 hours you can format the drive and reinstall a few times
<Kilos> hi Audioburn welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hey inetpro any rain yet??
<Kilos> weve still had nothing
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy overtime?
<thatgraemeguy> sorting through photos
<thatgraemeguy> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12246775_10153131195985925_8035888111656858283_n.jpg?oh=a4322039d21db174df277c075ce99404&oe=56F1D51C&__gda__=1454964757_63ed6796002910b4c3561691248d756f
<thatgraemeguy> goooiinnnnggg...... DOWN... :)
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> where are you now tumbleweed 
<Kilos> you move around so much
<tumbleweed> I'm in Nashville, at a conference
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> Kilos: answer is no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all, sleep  tight
<Vlekkie> Hey
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-14
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sup ;p
<Symmetria> what are you doing awake kilos
<Kilos> im in aus Symmetria 
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/3GH3cCTe
<Symmetria> wheeeee
<inetpro> good mornings
<pavlushka> Morning inetpro :)
<superfly> Good evening 
<superfly> inetpro: did you fix it yet? 
<chesedo> morning Kilos Symmetria inetpro pavlushka superfly and all others
<superfly> morning chesedo
<chesedo> inetpro Kilos  superfly: did you also get the email about titanPad shutting down?
<superfly> chesedo: yes
<chesedo> i think we should be able to just use your pastebin for future meeting notes superfly?
<superfly> chesedo: can do
<superfly> I should really add those extra little features...
<superfly> (titles was one of them)
<superfly> (new post based on the old one is another)
<chesedo> superfly: awesome... how is your visa and stuff coming along?
<chesedo> is it written in py?
<superfly> chesedo: my interview is on the 8th
<superfly> chesedo: of course
<chesedo> 2 || 3
<superfly> chesedo: are you on Vleisboek?
<superfly> chesedo: I can't remember
<chesedo> superfly: no, what is that/it?
<superfly> Facebook
<chesedo> oh no...
<chesedo> do you have its code on bazaar, gitlab or something?
 * chesedo is also happier he is not on facebook after seeing this over the weekend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSSmmlridUM
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... there's something to fix?
<superfly> inetpro: everything!
<superfly> chesedo: I don't think it's code is uploaded anywhere (other than my server)
<inetpro> oh that one will take time superfly... be patient!
<chesedo> superfly: oh ok...
<superfly> chesedo: I'm struggling to come up with a unique name for it
<chesedo> superfly: your pastebin code?
<superfly> ja
<chesedo> no worries. I just thought that i would take a look at the code if it was available... am suppose to finish up some other minor tasks anyway
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro chesedo paddatrapper and others
<superfly> Kilos: good evening
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<superfly> chesedo: http://junk.snyman.info/stickynotes.tar.gz
<Kilos> have a great day all off you
<Kilos> crash time here
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-15
<chesedo> wow, superfly that is very lean
<superfly> chesedo: it doesn't need to be big or complicated
<chesedo> superfly: of course, was just very surprised that it's 4.5Kb... although that is the tar size
<superfly> chesedo: have you untarred it yet? :-P
<pavlushka> ahoy & Good Night ZA
<chesedo> superfly: nope, but took a look inside... I saw that it used the flask framework and the mako render engine if i'm right?
<chesedo> night paddatrapper 
<chesedo> ag sorry...
<superfly> yup
<chesedo> night pav.. he is already gone...
<superfly> yeah, he skipped the joint before I could say bye too
 * chesedo will have to do some research on that...
<chesedo> he does the same after say hello too at times... then i end up greeting frogstepper by mistake
<inetpro> goeiemore
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 22 November 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/2fWiwHz
<paddatrapper> \o chesedo 
<chesedo> o/ paddatrapper inetpro 
<paddatrapper> chesedo: How goes it?
<inetpro> \o/ eh paddatrapper and chesedo :-)
<paddatrapper> Hey inetpro 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: good good, only my calculus exam left and with you?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Nice. Still have 4 exams hanging over my head... One of which is calculus
<inetpro> andrewlsd: ready for the next meeting yet?
<inetpro> chesedo: when are you writing your last one?
<chesedo> 22nd
<inetpro> cool, that calls for celebrations in our meeting that evening
<inetpro> paddatrapper: when is your last one?
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> you've been very quiet lately
<magespawn> too much work in my life at the moment, maybe
<inetpro> tell me about it
<magespawn> that and trying to move the rest of the family up from natal
<inetpro> ah, that explains it all 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: 25th
<magespawn> but i have not been bored yet, i moved up to jhb in june, and it has been non stop since then.
<inetpro> paddatrapper: eish, that's still a long way to go but I trust you guys will pass with flying colors 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: thanks. Hope so!
<magespawn> almost exam time again?
<inetpro> magespawn: I think closer to the end of it
<inetpro> the year is just about gone
<magespawn> ahh see how mush i have missed
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> just two more meetings for us
<inetpro> in fact I'm not sure we'll have the one in December still
<inetpro> will be interesting to see whether superfly will be able to join us here once he's moved abroad
<magespawn> i'll try to make the first one
<magespawn> time zone might be a problem
<superfly> unlikely, 7pm is 10am in the US, I'll be at work
<inetpro> timezone differences making it very difficult for teams to work together effectively aound the clock
<magespawn> superfly do you have a job organised?
<inetpro> around*
<superfly> magespawn: nope, can only start looking once I'm there, tis the law
<magespawn> ahh i see, is there a lot of available jobs?
<superfly> magespawn: depends on where you are
<inetpro> guess we shall have to catch him before 7:00 in the morning our time to talk to him
<magespawn> i am sure we can make a plan
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-16
<superfly> Kilos: wake up sleepy head
<Kilos> sorry superfly ive been up for 8 hours already
<Kilos> repaired a dining room table
<superfly> Hehehe
<superfly> Kilos: just teasing
<Kilos> all good with you superfly ?
<superfly> I need to get up and get going. Need to be in Fishhoek at 8
<Kilos> and how is the family in the usa
<Kilos> then get up sleepy head
<superfly> Kilos: ja, for the most part. They are all doing fine 
<Kilos> feels like a part of you is missing hey
<superfly> Indeed 
<Kilos> not lekker
<superfly> Kilos: talking of which, what's your plans from here? 
<Kilos> i fly back on the 28th then need to get other 2 coronary arteries to left side of heart bypassed
<superfly> Joh
<Kilos> then major saving to get back asap
<Kilos> and pay the stupid docs bills
<superfly> Kilos: are you going to try to move there? 
<Kilos> i looked at requirements and major thing is they want to see lots of money in your bank account
<superfly> Kilos: it depends, sometimes they're happy if someone else is willing to sponsor you
<Kilos> a friend of mine in durbs has a son here , he tried and they want 800k deposited into an aus bank first
<superfly> That's what is happening with me 
<Kilos> you lucky to have family there to help
<superfly> mrs_fly's dad is my sponsor
<Kilos> debs is on a govt grant because she has AS
<superfly> Ah
<superfly> And they're not likely going to take kindly to another person who essentially needs to do the same 
<Kilos> yip
<superfly> Meh
<superfly> Kilos: I'll continue to pray for you 
<Kilos> ty so much my fly
<superfly> Alright, I need to get my butt out of bed. I'll chat later 
<Kilos> have a good day sir
<superfly> Enjoy the rest of your time there oom
<Kilos> thanks very much, we will
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
 * Kilos greets inetpro thatgraemeguy and everyone else
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<pavlushka> morning
<pavlushka> and ahoy
<pavlushka> Hey Cryterion :)
<pavlushka> ping theblazehen_ with tail, means he is afk :p
<pavlushka> evening Kilos up there :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<chesedo> morning superfly Kilos thatgraemeguy  pavlushka and all others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
 * chesedo sees that he is not the only one to have been threatened out of bed...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> i forgot oh and
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos.
<Kilos> deegee hows davy?
<sakhi> Morning #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<pavlushka> Morning magespawn :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> :)
<magespawn> Hi pavlushka 
 * chesedo sien dat die afrikaaners maak dat buitelanders oom Kilos ook oom noem
<pavlushka> How is it going for you magespawn ?
<magespawn> Busy
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> chesedo: I wasn't prodded by anyone other than myself. I needed to get to the vehicle licensing department before the queue got too long 
<superfly> Now I'm at home affairs. Even more fun. 
<superfly> But hopefully this is the last time ever 
<superfly> Unless we have another one. But then I'll be dealing with the consulate, which is even more fun. 
<chesedo> lol
<superfly> Waiting times on documents from the consulate is a year 
<chesedo> :O
<sakhi> superfly: are you leaving SA?
<Kilos> yes he is going to the states sakhi family already there
<Kilos> so he is very lonely
<Kilos> have a good day everyone. see you tomorrow
<magespawn> superfly everything good with the family in the states?
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn yes, they're doing fine 
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<superfly> Maaz: tell andrewlsd that I have a bag full of network cables for him 
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell andrewlsd on freenode
<magespawn> \exit
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn yes, they're doing fine" 3 hours, 42 minutes and 48 seconds ago
<magespawn> exit
<Squirm> Evening
<pavlushka> Night :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-17
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn>  hey 
<chesedo-> morning magespawn Kilos pavlushka and all others
<pavlushka> Morning chesedo-, chesedo , Kilos , magespawn :)
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi chesedo pavlushka Squirm 
<thatgraemeguy> morning persons
<magespawn> hi thatgraemeguy 
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> howdy all
<inetpro> goeidag mense
<kulelu88> any of you okes using Tox? 
<magespawn> Tox?
<magespawn> Nope never tried it
<kulelu88> Looking for a skype alternative, I see tox and #ring
<kulelu88> any updates on oom Kilos? 
<magespawn> chat later all
<magespawn> xit
<magespawn> exit
<superfly> kulelu88: ring is a fork of tox
<kulelu88> really? superfly 
<kulelu88> that's strange
<superfly> kulelu88: yes. I spoke to one of the developers at DebConf
<kulelu88> did you see the pwnage of Android ? superfly . 700 million backdoors
<kulelu88> of ring or tox?
<superfly> ring
<kulelu88> motivation for the fork?
<kulelu88> superfly: ^^
<superfly> kulelu88: he didn't really cover that
<kulelu88> I was hoping they were mutually exclusive
<kulelu88> cause the world needs more options
<superfly> kulelu88: I am not sure if they are mutually exclusive
<superfly> I don't really know
<kulelu88> hows your progress coming along? is everything finalized? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: I have a medical exam next week, and my interview with the consulate in joburg is on the 8th of december
<kulelu88> medical exam? heh
<superfly> yup
<superfly> including an x-ray
<kulelu88> well let me not say anything, lest 'they' are watching
<superfly> hah
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-18
<Kilos> o/
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<chesedo> and good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<inetpro> goeiemore
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<superfly> o/
<superfly> Maaz: seen andrewlsd
<Maaz> superfly: andrewlsd was last seen 6 days, 38 minutes and 23 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-11-12 03:09:47 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-11-12 17:01:33 PST
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-19
<gremble> Good morning
<gremble> or afternoon rather
<paddatrapper> Hey gremble
<gremble> How are you paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> gremble: I'm good thanks. You? 
<gremble> I am well thank you. Just lazy to study :P
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> hey paddatrapper gremble :)
<kulelu88> hey Pavel
<superfly> ohi
<kulelu88> gremble shouldn't be here. #examsmustfall
<gremble> How are you, kulelu88?
<kulelu88> good mate, how are you? hows exams? gremble 
<gremble> I don't know yet :P I only write my first on monday
<gremble> The university made new exam regulations that stopped just short of cavity searches
<kulelu88> wait, what? first exam on monday only???
<kulelu88> gremble: that must be what it is like at US customs and border control
<gremble> We have to be at the venue 90 min before the exam starts and we can enter the venue 45 min before the test starts
<gremble> It is quite inconvenient xD
<kulelu88> I think Cheryl is just enforcing her conscription knowledge from pre-94. She can now essentially attempt to run military drills. #apartheidwetdream
<smile> bye :)
<inetpro> .
<gremble> kulelu88, you know that she isn't white, right? XD
<kulelu88> she isn't? gremble 
<gremble> Nope
<kulelu88> is she coloured? gremble 
<gremble> Yes she is kulelu88 
<kulelu88> that is very odd
<gremble> Why so?
<kulelu88> I swear with a surname like de la rey and her appearance, I assumed she was as Afrikaaner as van Riebeeck 
<gremble> I guess that is an apt analogy, seeing as Van Riebeeck was not an Afrikaner in any use of the term
<kulelu88> hahahaha. yeah I digressed. He was Dutch IIRC
<kulelu88> but Oom Jan gets blamed for everything these days. Poor guy
<gremble> Easier to blame the past I guess
<gremble> Ima bounce. I'll see you around kulelu88 :)
<kulelu88> peace gremble. 
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell gremble: good luck for your exams
<Maaz> kulelu88: I don't know who gremble: is. Say 'gremble: on freenode' and I'll take your word that gremble: exists
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell gremble: on freenode good luck with your exams
<Maaz> kulelu88: Righto, I'll tell gremble: on freenode
<superfly> kulelu88: "Oom Jan" was a criminal, remember?
<kulelu88> I don't think he did as badly as the Belgian king in the Congo superfly 
<kulelu88> now that guy was ruthless
<kulelu88> forgetting Oom Jan is the bigger issue superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-20
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> good morning
<smile> good morning, magespawn :)
<magespawn> chat later
<smile> bye! :)
<magespawn> good evening
<smile> hi :)
<captine> evening all
<captine> anyone here using vumatel fibre?  they apparently getting to my place in Feb next year, so trying to see configs of packages to get good internet with voip phone service?  Voip phone service likely to be a big influence.
<smile> captine: since I'm in Belgium, nope ;)
<captine> smile.. thanks.. 
<captine> ;)
<smile> :DD
<captine> nice and fresh there this time of year, right?
<smile> depends on the weather.
<captine> got a colleague who just arrived in Germany for some business..
<smile> A few trees fell down :p
<smile> There's lots of rain :)
<smile> And it's relatively cold
<kulelu88> it's europe, cold is taken as a given
<kulelu88> captine: you are in the top 0,5% of SA that has access to FTTH ;)
<captine> kulelu88: apparently, it gets to our complex end Jan… am expecting March to be a possible date for actually being in the complex.
<magespawn> captine i work for an isp who runs on Vumatel fibre
<captine> cool.  hoping vumatel are reliable…
<captine> which ISP?  if you dont mind/
<kulelu88> I'd bank on vumtel doing a better job than hellkom
<magespawn> cool ideas
<magespawn> mostly they are reliable
<captine> was checking out cool ideas.  mate in blairgowre is with them
<magespawn> ha small world
<captine> my challenge is to get good voip service.  vox seems to be the most well known for voip + data etc.
<kulelu88> All the ISPs now do "FTTH". When you ask them what that means, what it doesn't mean is: we will lay the fibre in your community
<magespawn> indeed most are running on one of the open access networks
<magespawn> i thought the open access networks were a better idea.
<magespawn> ironically, i have no fixed internet at home 
<captine> magespawn: do u need internet at home.  assume you get your downloads in at work… 
<captine> but how do you stream without fixed internet… so expensive on 3g etc
<kulelu88> only brave souls do their downloads at work
<magespawn> streaming and such would be nice
<magespawn> when at work too busy working most of the time
<magespawn> captine who ever you go with try not to sign a contract
<captine> i never sign contracts.  prefer paying upfront install fees etc
<magespawn> from what i see, prices, speeds etc are only going one way a bit like adsl did when seacom first landed
<superfly> o/
<magespawn> hey superfly
<kulelu88> the fibre market is still minute
<magespawn> yup, such a small amount of the country side, but growing
<magespawn> and is some parts of the world they still have faster adsl/dsl
<captine> yip.  my area has vdsl support… but telkom so expensive, so will go with 20/20 fibre when available…. and cut all telkom ties
<magespawn> i am renting a flat in kempton park at the moment, have not bothered to enquire about v/adsl, was looking at one of the wireless options
<kulelu88> superfly: when someone makes an API request, what is a good/expected JSON response ?
<superfly> kulelu88: it depends on the request
<kulelu88> is sending just a '200' response for success a not-so-good idea? Also, superfly I looked into Falcon and apparently, you cannot write falcon code as just functions, you have to use classes :/
<superfly> I've not heard of Falcon
<superfly> kulelu88: no, 200 indicates a response body
<kulelu88> superfly: #falconframework
<superfly> kulelu88: 201 or 202
<smile> bye :)
<foo_bar_fool> snap packages yay or na?
<kulelu88> superfly: I've had a 'scaling' dilemma, thinking I should rewrite my code from Flask. Then I realized that I haven't worked much on the code itself, so a rewrite will just delay me from releasing something I'm not even sure people might use
<foo_bar_fool> sup kulelu88 
<kulelu88> welcome foo_bar_fool . you look new here
<pavlushka> o/ every one :)
<pavlushka> and Good Night :)
<foo_bar_fool> so so, sounds like your making a python project kulelu88 
<kulelu88> indeed foo_bar_fool . why is there a fool in your username?
<foo_bar_fool> because... im a fool... for placeholders.... :P
<kulelu88> i've never seen you here before foo_bar_fool . you a programmer ?
<foo_bar_fool> I try LOL
<foo_bar_fool> and you kulelu88?
<magespawn> i am off, good night all
<kulelu88> I try too. you must be a young fellow. the ooms here don't say LOL
<kulelu88> foo_bar_fool: you code in Java, Ruby, JS or Python?
<foo_bar_fool> Python, want to try some JS and Java
<foo_bar_fool> and yourself kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> Python and sometimes #nim
<kulelu88> you a student? foo_bar_fool 
<foo_bar_fool> not really, of life yes LOL, yourself kulelu88 
<kulelu88> nope, on my way to becoming an oom and then oupa
<superfly> hahaha
<kulelu88> adjusting your timezone already superfly :P
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-13
<chesedo> o/
<chesedo> has anyone been having issues opening absa email statements now that they have switched to pdf passwords?
<thatgraemeguy> chesedo: I just opened my vehicle finance statement, received on saturday
<Kilos> hi guys
<thatgraemeguy> hello hello
<chesedo> ty thatgraemeguy
<chesedo> and hi all
<andrewlsd> wow, it's been a while
 * andrewlsd goes away again
<superfly> o/
<superfly> hey theblazehen
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-14
<theblazehen> Hi superfly 
<superfly> how's it going?
<inetpro> goeiedag mense
<chesedo> hi superfly theblazehen inetpro and others
<theblazehen> Good and you superfly ? Hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ai! another unhappy internet day
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> uh... goeimore oom Kilos... al weer laat geslaap vandag?
<Kilos> jy het?
<Kilos> ek was al 5 uur op seun maar internet baie sleg
<inetpro> haha, ek was lank reeds hier
<Kilos> en ek was besig om n groot swapfile te maak
<Kilos> my ram is te min en hulle se ssd moenine swap partition he nie
<Kilos> nou het ek n 8g swapfile en moet nog my swap partisie delete
<Kilos> en my thunderbird vat forever om oop te maak
<inetpro> sorg dat jy jou ram effektief gebruik en nie swap gebruik nie
<Kilos> baie stadig geword, al maak ek al die deleted skoon
<Kilos> 4g ram te min
<inetpro> yep, 4GB is ongelukkig te min deesdae, veral as jy Opera gebruik
<Kilos> ek was op 3.66 busy nou die dag en lappie het baie stadig begin loop hehe
<Kilos> lol ek sal begin saar vir n 8g ram card
<Kilos> spaar
<inetpro> Opera en Chromium gebruik baie RAM
<inetpro> Opera is gebou op Chromium
<Kilos> ja ek sien dit met opera, 
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> ek wag vir die nuwe Firefox, hulle sê hy gaan weer blitsig wees
<Kilos> en my internet kry piengs tot by 8000 p/s
<Kilos> so dis weer baklei met telkom
<Kilos> hulle het nou 3 keer n tech uit gestuur maar as hy hier kom dan speedtest als by 7g/s
<Kilos> volgende dag weer onder 500k/s
<Kilos> nuwe za standaarde
<chesedo> Kilos-: what is "p/s"?
<Kilos-> per second
<Kilos-> sorry forgot how to show that
<Kilos-> hi chesedo 
<Kilos-> mb/s
<Kilos-> and kb/s i think
<Kilos-> head goes stupid if i dont do things all the time
<inetpro> Kilos-: mbps, mBps, kbps of kBps
<Kilos-> danke mein herr
<inetpro> oja en gbps of gBps deesdae ook
<inetpro> maar daai is waarvan ek steeds net kan droom
<Kilos-> lol
 * chesedo almost though it was pings / second
<chesedo> s/though/thought/
<inetpro> Firefox Quantum - New. Fast. Fierce. 
<inetpro> Apparently launching today https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/quantum/
<inetpro> 2x faster and uses 30% less memory than Chrome
<inetpro> let's hope that will be true
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<inetpro> https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/11/14/introducing-firefox-quantum
<bushtech> has anybody here tried it?
<superfly> hi
<superfly> bushtech: not yet, I'm expecting it to land in Debian unstable in the next few days
<bushtech> just installed it on my W10 lappy
<bushtech> does seem faster
<superfly> I've always used Firefox, always preferred it over Chrome, and in my experience it was always less of a memory hog than Chrome
<superfly> I just downloaded FF 57, and it DOES seem zippier
<superfly> although I'm not a fan of the dark theme as much as I'd hoped
<bushtech> Yeah, ditto
<bushtech> although I see theres a gazillion ways to customise it so sure can change
<MaNI> faster (at which specific benchmark) and slight memory reductions are no longer compelling enough reasons IMO
<MaNI> nobody who has switched to chrome is going to switch back just because firefox is temporarily slightly faster
<MaNI> they need to go back to doing their own thing UI wise and otherwise innovating in usability, I stopped specifically -liking- firefox (though I still use both it and chrome) when they became obsessed with trying to make themselves identical to chrome
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> oh inetprswapfile has helped for the min ramo making an 8g 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> inetpro sort that
<Kilos> stupid touchpad
<superfly> MaNI: I've used both extensively, and I still prefer Firefox. But I agree with you about people not using it just because it's faster.
<pavlushka> o/
<MaNI> I use both, different set of tabs in each :)
<MaNI> honestly I don't really like either at this point, I want really hard to like firefox, but they IMO really lost the plot quite a while back and haven't really got it back. I hope that changes soon
<inetpro> MaNI: they lost the plot in what way?
<inetpro> browsers have certainly become way too bulky these days 
<MaNI> I think they got too much money to be honest, and then the managers and "UX designers" and "marketers" took over from the programmers. They started putting out releases too frequently often ones that broke things, they switched to some insane version scheme (firefox 56?) simply because "marketing" and so forth.
<MaNI> Then they became obsessed that chrome was growing and going to take all their market share, so they started copying chrome obsessively, which ironically just meant they were a second rate chrome, which just chased even more people too chrome
<inetpro> interesting take, and sounds about right
<MaNI> they've forgotten their roots IMO
<MaNI> anyway I still don't particularly like chrome, so I still use both, but yeah it's been a long time since I can claim I actually 'like' firefox specifically
<inetpro> I still prefer Firefox but also use Chrome as well
<MaNI> Hopefully the new plugin API that breaks compatibility, will prove worthwhile by being stable for a long time and some of the plugin developers that have left will return, I've seen a lot of whining about broken plugins lately
<inetpro> one thing that has improved a huge lot for both browsers is the debugging side of things
<MaNI> Was reading the other day that firebug was on the way out, I remember when firebug was one of the main reasons to use firefox because nothing else came close
<MaNI> now they all have an okay "developer tools"
<inetpro> but so many options it actually becomes confusing if you don't work with it every day
<MaNI> Though apparently firefox developer tools still lacks some aspects of firebug - I've not personally done any web dev in quite a while so not paying overly close attention to that.
<inetpro> beginners would do well if they started by learning to use the developer tools
<MaNI> still waiting to see whether either firefox or chrome will copy the "free VPN" for incognito mode thing from opera, surprised none of them have yet, I find it quite handy
<MaNI> I mean obviously it's no good for real sensitive stuff, but it's great for bypassing simple geo-blocks and whatnot
<inetpro> are there no addons for that?
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<jan_> Good evening, how are all the guys? Looks like I have an imposter - a new Langjan? 
<jan_> Or I have joined twice...lol!
<Langjan> Hi all, keeping well? 
<bushtech> ja boet
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-15
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> MaNI: https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/14/mozilla-terminates-its-deal-with-yahoo-and-makes-google-the-default-in-firefox-again/
<inetpro> clearly a lot of money involved these days
<MaNI> heh yeah
<superfly> morning inetpro, MaNI
<superfly> hey MaNI, how's your solar setup going?
<MaNI> hehe, touchy subject. After being assembled in the garden for ages but never making it on the roof it is now temporarily disassembled. Panels are in the garage, frame is on the roof. I just need to find a weekend to put the panels on the frame now
<MaNI> probably finally get a spare weekend in december sometime and then it will finally be properly up, just been too busy trying to finish my current work project last few months ;P
<superfly> MaNI: I hear you.
<superfly> We're definitely going to put solar panels on our house (once we've bought a house)
<superfly> And probably catch rain water too.
<MaNI> I was looking at the rain water thing but couldn't find a way to justify the cost, so I just installed some simple gray water piping instead, it seemed more sensible as a first step
<inetpro> wb theblazehen
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly as well even :-)
<inetpro> and oom Kilos having the day off again?
<superfly> inetpro: he deserves a day off every once in a while
<inetpro> haha, looks like it 
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-16
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> NOTE: before you upgrade to Firefox v57 (Quantum), make sure your crucial addons are covered 
 * inetpro just noticed that FireFTP is "Not compatible with Firefox Quantum"
<inetpro> not that I use it so much but it has come in useful from time to time
<inetpro> fortunately there are many alternative FTP clients
<MaNI> more things like flashblock etc. that are essential I  think
<MaNI> there are quite a lot of those that are still 'legacy'
<MaNI> why are firefox pushing screenshots so hard, do they realise that all operating systems have perfectly capable built in screenshot abilities?
<MaNI> I'm not even sure I want my web browser to be capable of doing screenshots, it seems like just another privacy nightmare
<inetpro> yep, good point
<inetpro> good points as well
<poppingtonic> hi
<poppingtonic> in-browser screenshots are probably more useful for developers right now. Is there some kind of underserved screenshot-meme subculture or something?
<MaNI> I'm guessing it is meant to serve some perceived "end user support for users who can't figure out how to upload screenshots" demand or something, but yeah I find it a bit odd
<MaNI> hrm tab mix plus is "legacy" thats going to be an issue for me
<poppingtonic> is anyone here intrigued by rust, now that Quantum is **2X Faster**?
<poppingtonic> rustaceans, rise!
<MaNI> haha
<inetpro> at least the RSS feed subscribe button is back again, not sure whether it's been hiding there behind the toolbar customise option for some time though
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> MaNI: in-browser screenshots will catch the whole page - when one has to scroll - whereas the OS screenshot will catch the window, its decorations and everything in the current scroll area
<chesedo> poppingtonic: I have started looking into rust a few months ago... it seems like a merge between C++ and go for me so far
<inetpro> oh yes, chesedo is right, in-browser screenshots will catch the whole page
<inetpro> on the rare occasions when I needed that I had awesome screenshot plus installed as a addon
<chesedo> but for the rest I have to agree with MaNI - ie why would normal user use it?
<chesedo> we were looking for places to hire a car last week and someone at my mom's work decided to help by sending my mom a screenshot of her google search results
<inetpro> interestingly, awesome screenshot is still working on v57, but I guess I can just uninstall it now
<MaNI> I was going to say that spectacle can take snapshots of only the content part of the browser as well, but it can't I guess because these days everything is owner drawn and nobody does stuff proper native anymore
<MaNI> either that or I'm going senile - I swear I used to be able to snapshot only parts of any X11 app
<chesedo> shutter still can last i checked
<chesedo> although maybe wayland has changed things
<MaNI> 'progress' haha
<chesedo> lol
 * inetpro most often don't need more than what is offered with KSnapshot
<MaNI> well theres rectangular selection area when all else fails, thats usually enough, but I don't really spend much of my life taking screenshots
<superfly> inetpro: KSnapshot is old. Spectacle is the new.
<superfly> MaNI: Last time I used Spectacle (which was about 2 days ago) I could take a shot of a rectangular region of the screen.
<inetpro> sudo apt install kde-spectacle
<inetpro> superfly: thanks
<inetpro> so how do I make it launch on the press of the PrntScr key in stead of KSnapshot?
<MaNI> superfly, yeah still can
<superfly> inetpro: remove ksnapshot?
<superfly> inetpro: or go into system settings, shortcuts, and change there
<MaNI> but it used to be possible with ksnapshot (unless my memory is completely failing me) to screenshot 'parts' of a window, like it would show a red rectangle around specific parts as you moved the mouse and could snapshot it
<superfly> MaNI: I don't recall that, to be honest
<MaNI> not entirely sure when that fell away, but I guess it's a victim of all the owner drawing and compositing and whatnot
<inetpro> superfly: nope, it was not necessary to remove ksnapshot
<MaNI> I'm fairly certain it was a thing, but don't really care enough to go look for it, anyway
<inetpro> just had to logout and login to see "Start Screenshot Tool" in the KDE Daemon component of global shortcuts
<MaNI> spectacle is pretty nice and does pretty much anything I would personally actually need on a day to day basis
<superfly> I agree
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-17
<inetpro> goie more oom Kilos
<inetpro> welkom terug
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else also
<Kilos> dankie boetie, net is baie sleg, was nou net op die foon met hulle
<Kilos> cannot even get a speedtest, it times out and says check your internet haha
<Kilos> morning everyone else as well 
<Kilos> 11 months of s with themtruggling
<Kilos> eish stupid touchpad
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> go to settings and "disable touchpad when typing"
<inetpro> System Settings | Input Devices | Touchpad | Enable/Disable Touchpad | Disable touchpad when typing
<inetpro> that's what I have on my KDE / Kubuntu 16.04
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-nov-20th/1762/4 :p, I am a new user, so my form factor is 2 for everything :(
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-18
<inetpro> anyone here have succeeded in running SARS e@syfile on Ubuntu / Linux? 
<inetpro> are small businesses really forced to run this thing on Windows?
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> eh oom Kilos
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit so op 'n Saterdag aand oom?
<Kilos> redelik dankie en daar
<inetpro> oh and welcome back MaNI as well
<inetpro> Kilos: alles goed dankie 
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> i am here daily , i should wb you
<inetpro> haha...
 * inetpro is always here
<Kilos> jaja
<inetpro> Kilos: so what keeps you so busy these days?
<Kilos> haha i sleep lots
<Kilos> do a bit of gardening and advise ian on car repairing
<Kilos> chat to my girls
<Kilos> and sleep
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh and do small maintenance on the house we live in
<Kilos> used to be paul krugers farm i think
<Kilos> walls about 18 inches thick
<Kilos> and sleep
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hoekom lag oom?
<inetpro> het oom Paul die huis gebou?
<inetpro> <Kilos> walls about 18 inches thick
<inetpro> wow, those are thick walls
<inetpro> almost half a meter?
<MaNI> sounds like straw bale construction or something
<MaNI> or hyperbole :P
<MaNI> http://www.yourhome.gov.au/sites/prod.yourhome.gov.au/files/images/64228.jpg 
<Kilos> ill take a pic tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-12
<sakhi> Morning Ubuntu-za
<chesedo> hi sakhi
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-13
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-14
<chesedo> Good morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-16
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-18
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  gracias
<QA> ¡de nada!
<chesedo> Hi all
<chesedo> and oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi  chesedo  higgme 10
<chesedo> How are things Kilos?
<Kilos> i am still kicking ty lad and you?
<chesedo> Awesome! Finished my last exam (for my degree) on Friday
<Kilos> wonderful man congrats
<Kilos> pm lad
<Kilos> you forgot how
<Kilos> our poor channel is dying
<Kilos> his sicelo  
<Kilos> hi 
<Kilos> sjoe typos
<chesedo> Hey, I see we are at 14 users
<chesedo> where has the others gone?
<Kilos> lol bad bad, other IM things on smartphones
<Kilos> and of course telegram
<chesedo> we have a telegram group?
<Kilos> i will ask pro and let you know
<Kilos> he is never here anymore, only get contact from him on telegram nowadays
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> QA  coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Okay
<pavlushka> Kilos: I was expecting :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> you o join :)
<Kilos> my audio is working at last, last 6 months of 16.04 no audio
<pavlushka> Kilos: you didn't asked anyone, at least me
<Kilos> thought my mother board was messed
<pavlushka> Kilos: it was the update
<Kilos> i google till i was blue in the face
<Kilos> oh one bad update
<Kilos> but then my konversation was also sick
<pavlushka> Kilos: but with workarounds
<Kilos> wouldnt auto join channels 
<pavlushka> Kilos: that one is a conspiracy
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and Kilos!
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<Kilos> QA  thank you
<QA> Kilos: not at all
<Kilos> very hot here again today
<Kilos> good sleeping weather
<pavlushka> Kilos: Our weather temp is at 21 C and it is treated as cold in daytime
<pavlushka> Kilos: and it will get colder
<Kilos> we somewhere  around 40 again
<Kilos> to far to go check thermometer
<pavlushka> Kilos: weather underground says 32.4 C but very dry
<pavlushka> only 34% humidity
<Kilos> QA ddg weather underground rustenburg south africa
<QA> Kilos: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<Kilos> QA ddg weather underground
<QA> Kilos: "Weather Underground An American militant radical left-wing organization founded on the Ann Arbor campus of the..." https://duckduckgo.com/Weather_Underground :: "Weather Underground (weather service) A commercial weather service providing real-time weather information via the Internet." https://duckduckgo.com/Weather_Underground_(weather_service) :: "The Weather Underground (film) A 2002 documentary film based on the rise and fall of the Americ
<QA> Kilos: (Results from DuckDuckGo)
<Kilos> now my mouse pointer keeps running away
<Kilos> took weeks to fix it on 16.04 now its here
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> Kilos: file a bug
<Kilos> i think i did on 16.04
<pavlushka> Kilos: if it persists on 18.04 then you should file the bug for 18.04 as well.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> pavlushka  the mouse pointer issue was batteries in wireless mouse a bit tired
